# What was the last movie that you looked at with your eyes or maybe just heard?



## LizardKing (Apr 22, 2009)

The Colour of Magic

Disappointing. Far too long and ponderous, and nowhere near as amusing as the books.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 22, 2009)

Robocop 2 and 3.


----------



## makmakmob (Apr 22, 2009)

Seriosuly, everyone must watch this movie:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119174/

Coolest car chase scene ever.


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 22, 2009)

Last movie I saw was Coraline. Great movie, really trippy.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 22, 2009)

the knowing. stupid.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 22, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> The Colour of Magic
> 
> Disappointing. Far too long and ponderous, and nowhere near as amusing as the books.



I liked "The Color of Magic", with it's corny special effects.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 22, 2009)

The Departed. I was skeptical at first... another cop movie, right? But yeah, it was definitely worth the watch.



makmakmob said:


> Seriosuly, everyone must watch this movie:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119174/
> 
> Coolest car chase scene ever.



dammit...


----------



## Defcat (Apr 22, 2009)

Coraline... I think.

anyway, it was great!


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it was Quigley Down Under. It was okay.


----------



## Nakhi (Apr 22, 2009)

The new Fast and Furious. Not as good as everyone made it out to be.


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 22, 2009)

If your talking about in theatre's, I don't remember what the last one I saw was, but as for movies in general, the last one I watched was Osama


----------



## Magikian (Apr 23, 2009)

The last movie i saw was The Godfather.

But I didn't see that with my eyes, so I dont think it counts.


----------



## Laze (Apr 23, 2009)

The Unborn.

Just when you think the film couldn't get any sillier - they chuck in a secret Nazi experiment plot twist. You wouldn't go too wrong by avoiding this movie.

Avoiding it like you would someone offering you free broken glass sandwiches.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 23, 2009)

I heard of the new Disney 2D animation film. Quite controversial, it is.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 24, 2009)

I saw the movie Tokyo! last night. Don't recommend it, too 'artsy'.


----------



## Laze (Apr 25, 2009)

_Outlander._ In a nutshell:

Humanoid alien crash lands in 700AD Norway, his ship contains bioluminesent Dragon monster that runs amok killing of the population of numerous villages. Said huminoid alien is captured by some local village and they end up hatching a plan to kill this monster. 

And Ron Pearlman is in it, looking like a butch, Nordic Victor Meldrew 8D


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 25, 2009)

The Evil Dead


----------



## Partywolf (Apr 25, 2009)

REPO THE GENETIC OPERA 
ITS A FRIGGEN GREAT MOVIE GO OUT & BUY THE DVD ITS WORTH EVERY PENNY!!! :-D


----------



## Robo-Furher (Apr 25, 2009)

Men Behind The Sun


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 25, 2009)

Crank 2. It was fucking hysterical.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 25, 2009)

Crank, the original.  Watching it now.


----------



## Flats (Apr 26, 2009)

The last movie I've seen was The Watchmen. I didn't read the comics, but I thought the movie was really good.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Apr 26, 2009)

The irredeemably awful piece of garbage that was_ The Uninvited.
_
I'm not even going to get into what's wrong with this, but I will say out of all three "haunted house" movies that premiered in the UK recently, it's the worst by far.

Not only did the ending piss me off, but the badness of the movie was actually reduced by the fact I'd seen an even worse movie the same week!



Laze said:


> The Unborn.
> 
> Just when you think the film couldn't get any sillier - they chuck in a secret Nazi experiment plot twist. You wouldn't go too wrong by avoiding this movie.
> 
> Avoiding it like you would someone offering you free broken glass sandwiches.



As sad as this may sound, _The Uninvited_ makes me miss _The Unborn_.

Wasn't it great how the ghost in _The Unborn_ takes so long to kill one victim that the main characters can drive to her house and get in through the back door, but later he kills a guy in two seconds by barely lifting a finger.

And why? Well, Michael Bay was involved, so the reason was probably "it looked cool".

And what about how the possessed guys' heads turn upside down? That was as scary as _Family Guy_!


----------



## Laze (Apr 26, 2009)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> And what about how the possessed guys' heads turn upside down? That was as scary as _Family Guy_!



You mean the old guy who was chasing the old psychic German lady?

The same old psychic German lady who fell down a rather lengthy flight of stairs and managed to scramble to her pensioner legs and into the closest utility cupboard like it was nothing?


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Apr 26, 2009)

Well of course, people can only suffer any kind of injury directly from the main threat, and only if gore is involved. Anything else would "make the movie too complicated"!

I wonder if the filmmaker's reasoning was "well if she was injured and there was no blood, how will the audience understand what happened?"

Even the old man behind my seat at _The Uninvited_ managed to be scarier. (Then again, he did have a tendency to grab my seat and shout inaudibly)


----------



## pheonix (Apr 28, 2009)

The ruins. It was crazy good!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 29, 2009)

Forbidden Zone


----------



## cutterfl (Apr 29, 2009)

sex drive---worth it just to see seth green as an amish perv


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 29, 2009)

Crank: High Voltage. High paced action which literally does not stop at all. One should watch the first Crank to see how all the stuff is connected.


----------



## Earn_BlackHeart (Apr 29, 2009)

Horton Hears A Who, for the first time... >.>;;


----------



## AlexX (Apr 29, 2009)

Coraline, Medea Goes to Jail, The Godfather (part 1), and Slumdog Millionaire are all ones I recall seeing recently off the top of my head.

...If you've already seen any other movie by Tyler Perry, I highly recommend *AGAINST* seeing Medea goes to Jail. It's the exact same thing as all the others: The mad black woman has little to nothing to do with the actual plot, which is still more or less the same as all the other movies he has done.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 29, 2009)

Crank High Voltage. It was good but not as good as the first. It was kinda predictable till the end...you know what I mean if you seen it.


----------



## Spectre203 (Apr 30, 2009)

Black hawk down. Good show!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 30, 2009)

Species 4 The awakening. Sat and watched it last night. And now, i have a likeing for sci-fi horrors.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (May 1, 2009)

I've seen number of Nu Image movies recently

One was called _Flu Birds_ and was about birds that resemble pterosaurs for reasons never explained and spread some kind of bird flu. It was too predictable to work as a serious movie but Nu Image made it one anyway.

Another, _Raging Sharks_, had detestable lead characters and really wouldn't have been worth watching had it not been for some ridiculous action scenes, such as a guy getting knocked ff a plane and cartwheeling across the ocean's surface.

There was one called _Larva _about parasites that kill people and grow huge. This one was extremely generic.

The last one, _Attack of the Gryphon_, might not have been a bad movie had a gryphon actually done anything of note onscreen. Really it was more about a wizard trying to take over two kingdoms.

All of these movies were kind of sub-par but they weren't terribly bad.


----------



## pheonix (May 2, 2009)

Triple X. There's nothing else on tv. :/


----------



## Mnemosyne (May 2, 2009)

Hildago. Great movie, I would consider it "underrated".


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 3, 2009)

I heard they are making a Dragonball sequel. lol


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 3, 2009)

I saw The Soloist earlier today. It was a "meh" movie.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (May 4, 2009)

Warbirds, possibly the only movie ever to pit WWII pilots against pterosaurs that not only don't look like pterosaurs, they're not referred to as them either.

Despite the movie's cheesy premise only one actor seemed to give a hammy performance and the others appeared to be taking it seriously.

About the best thing I can say is it didn't really have the standard lead man. There are a guy and a girl who meet and fall in love but they're not the main characters. The closest to a male lead is the human antagonist.


----------



## Darzi (May 4, 2009)

X-Men Origins:  Wolverine last night, although technically Fight Club was on the computer when I got home and I watched the end of it.  Before that, it was Ghostbusters.  Hurr.

And whoever mentioned Watchmen...aaaaugh.  My comic book geek rage knows no bounds.


----------



## Ruko (May 4, 2009)

I saw Bedtime Stories, with adam sandler. It was okay.


----------



## pheonix (May 4, 2009)

A Civil Action. pretty good.


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2009)

Predator 2

Pfft, those guys spending a fortune on trying to capture it, then some junkie is going to find his severed hand and become president of Skynet.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 5, 2009)

Darkman.


----------



## pheonix (May 5, 2009)

Unbreakable. Grade A entertainment.


----------



## Lukar (May 5, 2009)

Fahrenheit 451. Seriously, if they would have just followed the book (and made it to where it didn't look like the firemen were strippers when they were going down the pole). it would've been a really good movie. At best, it's an average film.


----------



## Defcat (May 5, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I saw The Soloist earlier today. It was a "meh" movie.


 
Music movies where they don't hire musicians to play musicians roles annoy me beyond end.


----------



## pheonix (May 6, 2009)

Currently watching Octopussy.


----------



## Rikki44 (May 6, 2009)

X-Men Origins last week on Friday.


----------



## The Grey One (May 6, 2009)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## LizardKing (May 7, 2009)

Alligator

I lol'd. Not as terrible as I thought it would be actually.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 7, 2009)

Star Trek XI

FRIKKIN AWESOME 8D


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 7, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Star Trek XI
> 
> FRIKKIN AWESOME 8D



It's out already D:


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 7, 2009)

Ark said:


> It's out already D:



Release date is tomorrow but I got to see an advanced screening, it's brilliant XD


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 7, 2009)

Star Trek- lives up to the hype and wait. See it.


----------



## LizardKing (May 8, 2009)

Alligator 2: The Mutation

Basically a copypasta of the previous film (including reusing some of the footage), but even worse, yet more amusing. Terrible film, but highly amusing all the same.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 8, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Alligator 2: The Mutation
> 
> Basically a copypasta of the previous film (including reusing some of the footage), but even worse, yet more amusing. Terrible film, but highly amusing all the same.



What is with you and this movie dude >.>


----------



## LizardKing (May 8, 2009)

Ark said:


> What is with you and this movie dude >.>



I got a boxed set with 1 and 2 for Â£3.

Totally worth it.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 8, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I got a boxed set with 1 and 2 for Â£3.
> 
> Totally worth it.



What a deal =3


----------



## pheonix (May 9, 2009)

Lethal Weapon.


----------



## iBolt! (May 9, 2009)

Bolt, last night =3 I think that was the 33rd time.


----------



## Dayken (May 10, 2009)

Next Friday. Came on after Back to the Future Part 3, didn't feel like changing it due to being more engrossed in whatever I was playing on my DS at that point.

Not saying that Back to the Future Part 3 is a bad movie, of course.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 10, 2009)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine at a drive in theater. Fell asleep during the climatic battle sequence, woke up for the ending and after credits extra. Felt kind of cheated.


Shoot.





iBolt! said:


> Bolt, last night =3 I think that was the 33rd time.



Jesus.


----------



## Laze (May 10, 2009)

City Slickers 2: The Legend Of Curly Gold.

I have no excuse other than it's Sunday and I really have nothing better to do with my time.


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

Underworld: Rise of the Lycans

Furry Related? lolz


----------



## Vintage (May 10, 2009)

i took the liberty of watching spirited away while i was on the plane again.  it's every bit as magnificent as i remember it.  i can't put my finger on why i like it so much.  there's an absurd sort of emotional weight that the entire package carries that just eludes any description i could possibly make.

p.s. i just realized my post insinuates the charter flight i was on had the decency to play spirited away instead of say, twilight.  didn't happen.  i had a portable device.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 10, 2009)

Vintage said:


> i took the liberty of watching spirited away while i was on the plane again.  it's every bit as magnificent as i remember it.  i can't put my finger on why i like it so much.  there's an absurd sort of emotional weight that the entire package carries that just eludes any description i could possibly make.



superb movie. I have it ob dvd.


----------



## pheonix (May 10, 2009)

The Lost World, Jurassic Park. lol yeah.


----------



## Defcat (May 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> The Lost World, Jurassic Park. lol yeah.


 
good movies! the books are better though.


----------



## LizardKing (May 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> The Lost World, Jurassic Park. lol yeah.



:awesome:

Pity the third one sucked so much though :[


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2009)

I was watchuing Cat Woman saturday afternoon and Red Dragon Saturday night.


----------



## MistyBlood (May 13, 2009)

Star Trek, last saturday


----------



## Liam (May 13, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> :awesome:
> 
> Pity the third one sucked so much though :[


Maybe because it wasn't based off a book, never mind kick-ass books like the first and second movies.

On movies that are so crappy that they are funny
Mystery Science Theater 3000 : )


----------



## Mangasama (May 14, 2009)

Jackie Chan's CITY HUNTER. One biiiig snore after another. At times I was so boggled I just wanted to beat my head against the wall until the confusion subsided. Unfortunately it never did.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 14, 2009)

You Don't Mess With the Zohan.
For the most part, funny, sometimes a bit creepy.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (May 14, 2009)

Second from last would be _Reeker 2_. The reason I'm mentioning the second from last at all is because it's one of those comparatively few times I watched a good movie.

As for actual last movie, I saw _Ghost Ship_ for the first time in ages last week and damn, that was *terrible*!

Wow, all but one person on a ship are terrorized by ghosts. Gee, could that last person have anything to do with previous events? And keep in mind, if *anyone *is connected, it's this guy. He's the most obvious person.

This is not how suspense is done.

The only remotely good thing I can say is the gore scenes aren't nearly as forgettable as _Hostel's_.


----------



## pheonix (May 14, 2009)

The Shawshank Redemption. awesome movie.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> The Shawshank Redemption. awesome movie.


Thats because it's a classic


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (May 14, 2009)

The Gingerdead Man. Long story short, it was nonsense.


----------



## coonluv2990 (May 14, 2009)

The Boondock Saints. AMAZING movie!!!!! i love it.


----------



## Ruko (May 14, 2009)

I saw Marley and Me, monday night. A lot funnier than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Qoph (May 14, 2009)

Huddsucker Proxy on TV.  That's a good movie.


----------



## Seprakarius (May 15, 2009)

Memento. One of my favorite movies, if not my favorite movie period.


----------



## Wreth (May 15, 2009)

Star Trek. I've never watched any star trek series or movies before but it was a good movie. :3


----------



## Teracat (May 16, 2009)

Good lord, my brother and his friends are watching this...thing as I speak.

I...I want to die.


----------



## pheonix (May 16, 2009)

I watched scream 2 today and it was more horrible then I remember. :/


----------



## Bonzzai (May 23, 2009)

Well, my roommates are watching Planet of the Apes. I saw a few seconds of it. The last movie I watched myself all the way through was... either Across the Universe or Reservoir Dogs. I think it's the latter. :b


----------



## pheonix (May 23, 2009)

American pie, and right now I'm watching what's the worse that could happen.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (May 25, 2009)

_Tormented_. And it's something of a relief that after watching four theatrical ghost movies, one of them turned out to actually be good. Well, the comedy parts anyway (it swas a horror-comedy). The horror aspects were less than scary though.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 25, 2009)

The new Star Trek movie.
It was....  godly.


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2009)

Ready To Rumble. It was kinda funny.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (May 26, 2009)

Dungeons and Dragons 2 may just be the most illogical movie ever. The basic plot is "oh no a dragon is sleeping, we better go on a quest to some some guy from awakening it in a month or so's time".

Seriously, these people find a sleeping dragon and instead of leaving it alone like a normal person head off to stop some guy who wants to awaken it.

I don't understand why, if they had to kill it, they couldn't just kill it in its sleep.


----------



## Idlewild (May 26, 2009)

I went and saw Night at the Museum: Battle of the Smithsonian and it was... okay. It was enjoyable, but not really epic or mind-blowing. And some parents decided that it was okay to bring their toddlers and babies to the theater when they should have KNOWN that they were going to cry and annoy everybody. I. Hate. Bad. Audiences!!!


----------



## Psi Xen (May 26, 2009)

Terminator: Salvation was a pretty good movie. Had a lot of callbacks to the previous movies which was a major plus.

But what gets me is why do the terminators have to throw their targets around. Instead, wouldnâ€™t it be more efficient to just grab their target and snap their necks.

I guess itâ€™s just not in their programming. Damn Microsoft.


----------



## pheonix (May 26, 2009)

Crank. I love that movie. lol


----------



## JamestheDoc (May 26, 2009)

_Three O' Clock High_...

I love eighties movies like that.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 28, 2009)

_Trembling Before G-d_


Fun story, I knew of this movie's existence for about a year before I found out that it was about gay & lesbian Orthodox Jews (Because John Zorn does the soundtrack and that was back when I was going through my Zorn phase. The score was just as good as the movie, in case anyone cares.)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 16, 2009)

Atonement and The Lookout.


----------



## Isen (Jun 16, 2009)

Garden State.  It was definitely overrated, but I liked it.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 18, 2009)

Serenity

Not bad, but a bit predictable.


----------



## Carenath (Jun 18, 2009)

Star Trek (2009)
Different, but not in a bad way.. decent plot and acting, nice balance of special effects.. more like the first Transformers.. than "Star Trek" and one of those films that non-fans would get into.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 18, 2009)

Schindler's list.  

I hadn't seen it since it came out but wow...amazing.  It's Spielburg's opus, and Liam Neilson's finest acting.


----------



## Fenra (Jun 18, 2009)

Bolt, the disney 3d animated film, which while cheesy as heck I really enjoy it (why else would i have bought the DVD)... but then I have a soft spot for disney films in general


----------



## FluffyFloofFloof (Jun 18, 2009)

.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 18, 2009)

Galaxy Quest.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 19, 2009)

The dark knight for the billionth time.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Jun 19, 2009)

Outlander


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 19, 2009)

Just got back from watching Up! <3

I liked it, though I think that 3-D hype is just a bunch of cross-eying crap designed to ruin your eyes and depth perception! you *need* the glasses in order to get a better picture of the movie, otherwise, it looks like the projector guy doesn't know how focus the movie correctly...

That was all the movie theatre had available. :-/


----------



## pheonix (Jun 19, 2009)

I just watched Young Guns and now I'm watching Young Guns II. It's okay for an old western movie.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Jun 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I just watched Young Guns and now I'm watching Young Guns II. It's okay for an old western movie.


Your watchin' that on Ion Tv?


----------



## pheonix (Jun 19, 2009)

Ark said:


> Your watchin' that on Ion Tv?



But of course. It's an awesome channel. It has Quantum Leap and M*A*S*H 5 days a week. :3


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Jun 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> But of course. It's an awesome channel. It has Quantum Leap and M*A*S*H 5 days a week. :3


Don't forget "The Drew Carrey Show" =D


----------



## pheonix (Jun 19, 2009)

Ark said:


> Don't forget "The Drew Carrey Show" =D



I didn't know that came on ion, I know it comes on the CW on the weekends.

Just watched Tomcats today. It was epically funny. =D


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 21, 2009)

This morning I saw a dragon-themed movie called _Dragon _that happened to be about a dragon.

Over the weekend I've also been re-watching Super Sentai movies, which are probably like every superhero movie made (except the rehashes of [insert hero here]'s introduction), except shorter (30-45 minutes)


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 21, 2009)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Over the weekend I've also been re-watching Super Sentai movies, which are probably like every superhero movie made (except the rehashes of [insert hero here]'s introduction), except shorter (30-45 minutes)


Which ones? JAKQ vs. Goranger is the bomb.

Also just watched Crumb. Fantastic documentary about weird people doing weird things.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 21, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> Which ones? JAKQ vs. Goranger is the bomb.




 Gaoranger's movie, _Dekaranger vs. Abarenger_, _Abarenger vs. Hurricanger_, _Gingaman vs. Megaranger_ and _Megaranger vs. Carranger_

I heard _JAKQ vs. Goranger_ was the official ending of the JAKQ series. Is that true?


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 21, 2009)

^Didn't seem like an "end of JAKQ" kind of movie, but I couldn't say, as I've really only see maybe the first 10 or so episodes of JAKQ  Could also be because I was watching it with hilariously bad HK subtitles.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 21, 2009)

Star Trek 

Good movie for the most part, the alternate reality bits were a little odd if you ask me.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jun 21, 2009)

I just saw the moive Taken and I love it. It the pretect Father Day gift if you think about it.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 22, 2009)

Enemy of The State. Twas good.


----------



## kjmars63 (Jun 22, 2009)

CANNIBAL! The Musical. 9/10 really cheesy gory effects, but it was made by the guys that make South Park. And that was before it even came out. The ending caught me off guard because I was stoned watching it, but it's funny if you like the really stupid humor.


----------



## D Void (Jun 22, 2009)

Transformers 2
Jetstream is made of win!


----------



## Koray (Jun 22, 2009)

D Void said:


> Transformers 2
> Jetstream is made of win!


I want togo and watch it because of Megan <3


----------



## D Void (Jun 22, 2009)

Dude, am I the only guy in the world
who does not want to get in Megan Foxs bed?
She aint that hot. Now Amy Lee thats another story.


----------



## Koray (Jun 22, 2009)

D Void said:


> Dude, am I the only guy in the world
> who does not want to get in Megan Foxs bed?
> She aint that hot. Now Amy Lee thats another story.


I think all of the gay people in the world would agree with you about Megan Fox...
I want Amy Lee too


----------



## D Void (Jun 22, 2009)

Okay this is how we divide it, 
you get Megan, I get amy and Haley Williams.


----------



## Koray (Jun 22, 2009)

D Void said:


> Okay this is how we divide it,
> you get Megan, I get amy and Haley Williams.


I also want Ali Larter :V

On Topic: I watched Push... Bad movie is bad...


----------



## D Void (Jun 22, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> I also want Ali Larter :V
> 
> On Topic: I watched Push... Bad movie is bad...


 
I watched No country for old men the other day.
Confusing as hell. Whos Ali Larter?


----------



## Koray (Jun 22, 2009)

D Void said:


> I watched No country for old men the other day.
> Confusing as hell. Whos Ali Larter?


The blonde chick in this movie... She has a main role in Heroes too!
Yeah, that movie is really confusing |:C


----------



## D Void (Jun 22, 2009)

Is she the heeling one?
I like the suppresed shotty in
the film though.


----------



## Koray (Jun 22, 2009)

Ali Larter:





Anyway, I watched Resident Evil: Degeneration  for the first time three hours ago, and I think it was a decent anime movie ^_~


----------



## D Void (Jun 22, 2009)

Can we share her?
I love that movie, I prefer the real
movies but that is an awsome take.


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 22, 2009)

Battle Royale

It never gets old. I think it is officially my favorite movie of all time.

Now Battle Royale 2... eehh not so good.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 24, 2009)

Children of Men. Awesome, I have to agree, I didn't like 2006 as a year for movies, but Children of Men revived it.


----------



## Koray (Jun 24, 2009)

The Day the Eath Stood Still... I'd say it's "Good"


----------



## night-star (Jun 24, 2009)

I went to watch Year One.. its was a good movie. Jack Black is totally funny in it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 24, 2009)

Revenge of the Fallen


----------



## _Toten_ (Jun 24, 2009)

28 Weeks Later!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh noes rage virus =(


----------



## _Toten_ (Jun 24, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Revenge of the Fallen




I've heard mixed things about that movie is it worth seeing? I've had 2 people say it was terrible and one person who has seen it 3 times today and said it was the best movie he has ever seen >_<


----------



## _Toten_ (Jun 24, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Ali Larter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Degeneration was pro! =D


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 24, 2009)

I finally saw the new Star Trek film last night.  It's definately a love it or hate it film, but I thought it was pretty good *S*.

Also got a chance to see Alpha Dog this afternoon.   Very good.  I didn't know the story it was based on so I was gripped right to the end.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 26, 2009)

_Toten_ said:


> I've heard mixed things about that movie is it worth seeing? I've had 2 people say it was terrible and one person who has seen it 3 times today and said it was the best movie he has ever seen >_<



It would be a movie to see if you have been bored over the summer, that's how I liked it.
----
Also saw Reign Over Me last night. First Adam Sandler movie in a long time that did it right for me.


----------



## Yandere (Jun 27, 2009)

I saw Up and Land of the Lost a few days ago at the drive-in. Both very lolsome.


----------



## Hollyheist (Jun 27, 2009)

Do biographies count? i just watched bananaz yesterday.


----------



## TheTrueGameguru (Jun 28, 2009)

Pirates of the Caribbean 2: Dead Man's Chest, a few hours ago.


----------



## Tryp (Jun 29, 2009)

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 30, 2009)

I just saw Revenge of the Fallen an hour ago.  Wasn't too bad...my ears got a workout with all the explosions lol
Children of Man was a good movie.
There Will Be Blood...was ok too.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 2, 2009)

Movie(s)
The Day The Earth Stood Still (with Keanu Reeves as Klatuu): Fail movie is fail.
The Assasination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford: Not as boring as they say.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 3, 2009)

Saw Star Wars Ep III Yesterday on spike. I never seen it from the beginning though, I always catch it about an hour into it. :/


----------



## Koray (Jul 3, 2009)

I saw "Blood and Chocolate" on TV last night, and I must say, although it was neither a blockbuster nor a high badjet film, it was great! 
The movie is about "Loup Garous" among us -aka werewolves who can change from a full-human form to a full-wolf form  I absolutely love it!!


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 3, 2009)

_Black Swarm._

In which Robert Englund played the only character who had any kind of charisma or provided any entertainment value.

Which is a coincidence, because I wanted to watch the movie because of Englund in the first place.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 4, 2009)

Ace Ventura When Nature Calls. So funny.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 4, 2009)

Kiki's Delivery Service. Miyazaki films are good.


----------



## PinkKitty (Jul 5, 2009)

I watched this Korean Horror movie named "The Black House".
It's about this psychotic lady who kills her son and cuts of her husband's arms for life insurance money.


----------



## Wulf (Jul 5, 2009)

Gran Torino. Clint Eastwood makes me laugh out loud. He is such a cantankerous, racist dinosaur.

Interesting and unexpected ending as well.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 5, 2009)

Dogma. Good movie.


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Jul 5, 2009)

Hellboy II.  One of the few sequels to actually be better than the original, which was pretty kick-ass to begin with.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 5, 2009)

Black Hawk Down. War movies are quite interesting.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 5, 2009)

Gettysburg, the one with Martin Sheen as Gen. Lee.

Lee: "General Pickett.  Sir, you may reform to the rear of this ridge and set up a defensive position.  ...  General Picket, sir, you must look to your division."

Pickett: "General Lee, I have no division."

Most moving dialog of the whole picture, even though the most moving skirmish depicted isn't Pickett's Charge, but the Battle of Little Round Top.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 6, 2009)

Flags of Our Fathers.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 11, 2009)

I saw a slasher movie called _Spiker _last night. It was about a guy who kills people with railspikes.

At first, the victims actually appeared to have some sense, but then the movie kind of fell apart.


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 11, 2009)

The Unborn.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 11, 2009)

I've just seen _Heatstroke_, and... who would've thought a movie called _Heatstroke _would be about *raptor aliens?*

...in this movie there's soldiers who stand there and let aliens get close to and eviscerate them.

It's like Space Hulk on a tropical island, if the "Terminator" in "Space Marne Terminator" were short for "terminally stupid".

The production company also made the dinosaur creature feature _Aztec Rex_, which I guess explains the raptor aliens. Kind of.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 11, 2009)

Saw Public Enemies today. Pretty good movie.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 11, 2009)

Underworld: Rise of the Lycans

<3


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

The Dark Knight.


Meh.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 11, 2009)

Dr. Doolittle. That movie's still pretty funny even now.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> The Dark Knight.
> 
> 
> Meh.



I agree. Too long and the climatic fight was anything but...


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 12, 2009)

_Banshee!!!_ Yes, it's really spelt with three exclamation points.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 12, 2009)

I saw Bruno a couple of days ago. Lots of gay nudity in it, and the only set of breasts in the whole movie don't move at all. They are surgically altered to hell. Aside from that, the movie wasn't as good as Borat, but was still pretty damn funny.



pheonix said:


> Ace Ventura When Nature Calls. So funny.


 
That movie is awesome.  One of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 12, 2009)

I heard gay nudity.

Anyways, I got to see Fahrenheit 451 again, and still laughed my ass off at how horrible some of the scenes are.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 12, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I heard gay nudity.


(Lawl)  Lots of dicks.  If you're gay or bi, u might like it and still be laughing, too.  If you're straight, you'll be laughing your ass off and be going "ohhhhhh!!!" in a revolted tone of "ohhhh!!!".


----------



## Skittle (Jul 12, 2009)

Repo!....Again.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 12, 2009)

I saw Ice Age 3 the other day...the movie was actually pretty good. The quality surprised me, I expected it to be a complete flop.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Last movie I saw was tranformers one on the 4th of July with the whole family. It was great


----------



## Ratte (Jul 12, 2009)

Zach and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 12, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Zach and Miri Make a Porno



(I hate toilet humor "comedies"... I prefer visual gag comedies like Airplane! and The Onion Movie.)


----------



## WolfTailz (Jul 12, 2009)

I love you Beth Cooper was the last movie I have seen.  It was pretty good.  A lot of sexual humor.  Oh and not to mention seeing Hayden Panettiere's side boob.  XD


----------



## Ratte (Jul 12, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> (I hate toilet humor "comedies"... I prefer visual gag comedies like Airplane! and The Onion Movie.)



I love toilet humor.

Uh...oh, I also saw Hellboy II: The Golden Army.  Fucking awesome.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2009)

I saw some movie on tv today that was pretty terrible. I think it was called message in a bottle.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 12, 2009)

Uhhh...  Twilight.  >______>;  *hides*


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 12, 2009)

lol You should hide.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 12, 2009)

Jennifer's Body is what I saw a trailer for. >>


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 13, 2009)

Saw the trailer for the live action "Blood: The Last Vampire". I dunno, going by the trailer this will either be pure win or rant-worthy fail.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Jul 13, 2009)

Monty Python, The Life of Brian,  EPIC !!!!  Classic Clease and Palin 

Bigus Dickus, Naughtous Maximus,  OMG I cried it was so funny ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K8_jgiNqUc 

Enjoy !


----------



## pheonix (Jul 13, 2009)

The chamber. I didn't get to finish it cause I only get an hour lunch break but it was awesome to the point I made it too.


----------



## a_person (Jul 15, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince; and i must say i am disappoint


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 15, 2009)

Just finished watching Harry Potter and the Halblood Prince in the cinema. Amazing movie!

Ough, someone jumped in front of the train before the one we had to take >.<
Glad I wasn't there to see it happen... But now we're all home late, cause someone didn't like to live anymore >.<


----------



## Koray (Jul 15, 2009)

17 Again 
It was funny with some deep moments


----------



## Skittle (Jul 15, 2009)

Strangeland. Again. ;B


----------



## Vintage (Jul 15, 2009)

the hurt locker.  at least it wasn't preachy like most iraq war movies.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 15, 2009)

I just saw Harry Potter today.  Compared to the other HP movies, I'd give it an 8/10.  It held true to the book pretty well, but left out a couple of major points.  And the ending was kinda weak.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 15, 2009)

The Pink Panther (Steve Martin version)


----------



## Jelly (Jul 15, 2009)

Following.
I forgot I had seen it.
Then, I was like "OH MAN. SERIAL MOM!"
And I watched that instead.
And...I'm an idiot, I guess.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 15, 2009)

New Harry Potter.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 15, 2009)

I saw the last hour of beowolf and it sucked. He matrixed and James Bonded that dragon to death. It was really gay in a bad way. Also he should have killed that stupid guy instead of giving him 1G and sending him to tell his story. :/


----------



## Black Viper (Jul 15, 2009)

.....

..........

Paprika, late April. I don't watch many movies nowadays.


----------



## nobu (Jul 16, 2009)

Just watched the riddick trilogy again, damn retcon ruins the character.


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 16, 2009)

"BrÃ¼no". I've watched it at the cinema yesterday.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 16, 2009)

nobu said:


> Just watched the riddick trilogy again, damn retcon ruins the character.


 

wait there is 3 now . seen pitch black, cronicals of riddick , whats the 3rd


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 18, 2009)

BrÃ¼no, with my mom.


STRAIGHT DAVE


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2009)

TF2
not as good as TF1
way not as good as G1 & 2


EDIT.....is this thread as pointless as iv just realized it to be?...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 20, 2009)

Wizard People, Dear Reader




> Wizard People, Dear Reader is an unauthorized re-envisioning of Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone, by Brad Neely.
> 
> After spreading rapidly among Neely's friends in Austin, Wizard People made its theatrical debut at the New York Underground Film Festival, to rapturous applause.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 20, 2009)

The Brotherhood of the Wolf (Le Pact des Loups) 

It's a French movie about The Beast of Gevaudan and takes place in the 18th Century. It has some pretty righteous action it, and the story's pretty good.


----------



## Morroke (Jul 20, 2009)

The 4th Harry Potter movie..like...3 months ago.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 20, 2009)

The Ice Pirates.



chrispenguin said:


> wait there is 3 now . seen pitch black, cronicals of riddick , whats the 3rd



In between the two is "Dark Fury," an animated feature that takes place immediately after "Pitch Black."

It's on the same disk as "Pitch Black" in the DVD trilogy box.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2009)

Most recently seen First time viewing:  _The Martyrs_.  It's a french psychological horror, and not for the faint of heart.

Most recently seen movie:  _Wall-E_.          That one never gets old for me :3


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 20, 2009)

Watched Surfs Up this evening for the first time in aaggessss. Favourite animated film ever


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 20, 2009)

just watched rebuild of evangelion 2.0: you can (not) advance.
i didnt understand anything because i couldnt find any subtitle files yet but it was ok. lots of action, some very funny moments and overall they filled the ~110 minutes pretty nicely.
im no anime fan but this was fun to watch, even tough i had no idea what they were talking about X3


----------



## Tryp (Jul 20, 2009)

Funny Games


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 20, 2009)

John Carpenter's The Thing.  That movie never gets old to me.  I love it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 21, 2009)

Tryp said:


> Funny Games



The original or the remake? Gotta see that.


----------



## Azure (Jul 21, 2009)

Public Enemies. Fucking horrible. Those critics were paid, no two ways about it.  Even Johnny Depp sucked, but then again, he is getting burned up.


----------



## Vintage (Jul 21, 2009)

the patriot.  it was decent.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 22, 2009)

A movie I haven't found in ages: "Sea Prince and the Fire Child."


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 22, 2009)

Å½iÅ¾ek!


He's pretty adorable for a philosopher ^__^


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 22, 2009)

A History of Violence.

I love love love you, David Cronenberg.


----------



## Fluory (Jul 22, 2009)

The Hangover and The Taking of Pelham 123. Both amazing movies.


----------



## Aderanko (Jul 23, 2009)

The last one was Silence of the Lambs. Forgot quite how strange the whole film was. Really need to catch that The Hangover sometime as well.


----------



## Yandere (Jul 23, 2009)

Ice Age 3D whith a bunch of my friends. It was HILARIOUS!!! :3


----------



## Riilulu (Jul 24, 2009)

Sweeney Todd >.> =3


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 25, 2009)

I saw Mr. Brooks last night. That was a fucking good movie, and *spoiler highlight after this* Dane Cook DIED


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 26, 2009)

The Dark Knight

Hooray, a Batman film that doesn't feel cartoony and silly. The Joker in this one is a great villain, instead of the silly cartoon ones in something like Batman Forever. The disappearing pencil trick is the funniest thing I've seen in a film in years.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 26, 2009)

Instinct. It was a pretty good movie.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Otis.


----------



## Rytes (Jul 26, 2009)

The Hangover


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDKWw_Bbc-Y
A Propaganda film.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

Tristan said:


> Otis.



That looked fun.


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 26, 2009)

Finishing watching The Dark Knight right now.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> That looked fun.


I found it to be rather amusing. It's not high art by any means, but it's fun in a 'turn your brain off for an hour and a half' kind of way.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

Tristan said:


> I found it to be rather amusing. It's not high art by any means, but it's fun in a 'turn your brain off for an hour and a half' kind of way.



Have you seen Severance?


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Have you seen Severance?


I don't think so.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

Tristan said:


> I don't think so.



It's a cute slasher comedy. It's British.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> It's a cute slasher comedy. It's British.


Ah, cool. Might have to check it out sometime.
EDIT: Watchin' it now. :3


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 28, 2009)

Snakehead Terror. It's so long since I'd seen it uncut.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 28, 2009)

"The Missing Lynx"


----------



## TDK (Jul 28, 2009)

Platoon on IFC last night, the ending still gives me the chills.


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lyy-KBFvKPg Wolvern Trailer from Madhouse Entertainment.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_ej7ZlS2oQ Ironman Trailer from Madhouse


----------



## Tristan (Jul 28, 2009)

Underworld


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 29, 2009)

The new Tron trailer. Ir'll be in 3D!


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 29, 2009)

_The Happening._

One of the biggest horror movies of last year, and it's very predictable and barely effective at all, kind of like _The Ruins_.

Wow, modern-day Hollywood really does suck at horror. Good thing we still have b-movies and independent cinema.


----------



## nanokoex (Jul 29, 2009)

The last movie I looked at was Tim Burtons Alice in Wonderland. The trailer looked awesome and interesting.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 29, 2009)

Cat Soup.


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Jul 29, 2009)

Transformers 2. It was epic.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 29, 2009)

Underworld... again (I actually finished it this time; the first time I only watched the first half-hour or so). Going to watch Underworld: Evolution sometime tommorrow.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 29, 2009)

Sinbad: Legend of the Seven Seas


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 31, 2009)

I rented and watched Pan's Labyrinth Wednesday, and then went to the midnight release of Funny People.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 31, 2009)

Underworld: Evolution


----------



## pheonix (Jul 31, 2009)

Austin Powers The Spy Who Shagged Me. Funny funny.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 31, 2009)

[REC]. I guess this week was rent-some-Spanish-movies week.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Aug 1, 2009)

_Land of the Lost._ It wasn't terribly funny, actually. Not terribly predictable either, thankfully. At least entertaining enough to never get boring.

Still though, I'd previously come to the conclusion that comedies are the only movies Hollywood writers write actual characters for anymore. Sure enough the primary cast were charismatic enough.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 1, 2009)

Transformers 2. Pretty entertaining, to say the least.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 16, 2009)

Harry Potter again. And GI Joe, which will and probably be the only time I will sit through that shitfest.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 16, 2009)

I saw District 9 today, and Zodiac again.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 16, 2009)

"Resident Evil:  Extinction."  Yay Mila!  *G*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 16, 2009)

Babylon A.D.. Good movie, crappy ending. Was like "wtf?!"


----------



## alaskawolf (Aug 16, 2009)

watched District 9 at a midnight showing Thursday.  might go watch it again


----------



## Tryp (Aug 16, 2009)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 16, 2009)

The Last Samurai


----------



## Fluory (Aug 16, 2009)

District 9. While my parents hated the movie, I loved it.


----------



## Acara (Aug 16, 2009)

District 9 and Ponyo (Yay for theater hopping)

Everyone must go see District 9. Seriously.


----------



## Silverstreak (Aug 18, 2009)

G-Force.

wat.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 18, 2009)

Crossing Shadows


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 18, 2009)

Terminator 2

Ages since I last watched that.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Aug 18, 2009)

Acara said:


> District 9 and Ponyo (Yay for theater hopping)
> 
> Everyone must go see District 9. Seriously.



I loved District 9, I saw it in a theater with another fur and we both were just in awe. Lovers of transformation, like me, will find something to enjoy in it too.


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 18, 2009)

District 9.
Fuck yeaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 18, 2009)

Apocalypse Now. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Acara (Aug 18, 2009)

ThisisGabe said:


> I loved District 9, I saw it in a theater with another fur and we both were just in awe. Lovers of transformation, like me, will find something to enjoy in it too.




Yeah dude, my mouth was hanging open for more then half the movie :3


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 18, 2009)

Just watched the director's cut of Bladerunner again. I fucking love that movie.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 18, 2009)

The Goods.

Funny movie. Nearly killed my husband.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 18, 2009)

I Realized I havent seen a movie in AGES.. :/


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Aug 18, 2009)

_Dr. Chopper_, a slasher movie in which the potential victims have the intelligence of Peter Griffin during his dumber moments.

Also, I'm *not *exaggerating and this is *not *played for comedy. It's actually meant to be serious.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 18, 2009)

*HURTLOCKER*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 27, 2009)

AI: Artificial Intellegence


----------



## Koray (Aug 27, 2009)

District 9
Really good movie! ^^


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 27, 2009)

The last movie watched was "Inglorious Basterds"

I loved it!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 27, 2009)

Halloween [1978]

Going to see the remake before H2 comes out at midnight (Hopefully).


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 27, 2009)

Just saw the Watchmen a few days ago, it was pretty cool.


----------



## Gunnar1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Transformers Revenge of the Fallen

That was the last film I saw at the cinema, was really good too ^^


----------



## Koray (Aug 28, 2009)

Watched "Watchmen" the other day...
It would be better if Dr Manhattan's penis wasn't on screen every other scene >:[


----------



## Shinzar (Aug 28, 2009)

FF: Advent Children :3


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 28, 2009)

District 9.  Fucking amazing.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 28, 2009)

District 9.


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 28, 2009)

District 9, so fucking awsome


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 28, 2009)

Vantage Point


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 28, 2009)

Gran Torino, it was pretty cool.


----------



## wolfsymphony (Aug 28, 2009)

A Troll in central park <3


----------



## Beastrune (Aug 30, 2009)

Inglorious Basterds, thought it was great, goin to see district 9 in a few days


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 30, 2009)

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Koray (Aug 30, 2009)

Austin Powers : Goldmember

HILARIOUS


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 30, 2009)

Terminator 2 Judgment Day


----------



## Koray (Aug 30, 2009)

I just saw Transformers again... It's actually better than I originaly thought....


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Aug 30, 2009)

_Wyvern _and _The Final Destination_. Two of the best movies I've seen all year.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 30, 2009)

Hairspray.  Seeing John Travolta in a dress always makes me chuckle.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

Knowing. It's gotten me in a really trippy mood.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 30, 2009)

Dazed and Confused,,, again


----------



## Matt (Aug 31, 2009)

you know, I don't even remember. oh wait. transformers. At first I was like "ZOMG That's awesome!" then after a few weeks I was like "meh."


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 1, 2009)

Escape from LA. Snake Plissken is my hero.


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

Watchmen


----------



## Silverstreak (Sep 2, 2009)

District 9

The greatest thing since canned bread.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 2, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Halfblood Prince.  Was pretty good.  Thankfully, I don't remember much from the book.


----------



## Kyoujin (Sep 2, 2009)

I think the last one would be Starship Troopers.. we randomly watched it the other day, haha. xD


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 2, 2009)

Watership down, 2nd Greatest Film Ive seen.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Dunno the english title, but its some german movie named Canicule: Etat d'urgence in french, pretty meh


----------



## pheonix (Sep 3, 2009)

The Matrix Reloaded.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Sep 3, 2009)

Paul Blart: Mall Cop


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 3, 2009)

Star Trek: Nemesis


----------



## Koray (Sep 3, 2009)

Transformers 2
I think it's kinda over-rated :?


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 3, 2009)

District 9, pretty awesome film. 
Wasn't expecting any of the twists.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 4, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> District 9, pretty awesome film.
> Wasn't expecting any of the twists.



Fuck yeah, just saw this too.

Could've only been better if the aliens were sexy, but can't have everything I guess XD


----------



## Zhael (Sep 4, 2009)

G.I. Joe.
Decent film.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 4, 2009)

_The Last Winter_. That is kind of scary actually.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

The new indiana jones. I dont care what anyone says, fridge nuking rocks!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 4, 2009)

Gentlemen Prefer Blondes.-Ask if you want.
District 9- it amuses me how much a large majority of popularity exaggerates everything, in this case: OMGZ amazing movie, yet when I saw it nothing was groundbreaking or amazing at all. Ditto. But still average film.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 5, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> District 9- it amuses me how much a large majority of popularity exaggerates everything, in this case: OMGZ amazing movie, yet when I saw it nothing was groundbreaking or amazing at all. Ditto. But still average film.



Yeah totally agree. I think Peter Jackson still induces swoons in people for LOTR. 



It good film but it no _Night of the Hunter_


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 5, 2009)

What Dreams May Come and Mirrormask.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Sep 5, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I heard of the new Disney 2D animation film. Quite controversial, it is.



The Princess and the Frog? I heard it originally was called The Frog Princess, but some French person objected saying that the title insinuated that French people were frogs.
The girl was called Maddie, but someone objected saying it was a slave's name and she got the retarded and late 20th century name Tiana instead.
And there's something about a firefly who's supposed to be racist towards black people, but someone said it was racist towards Bayou rednecks instead.
Oh, and originally the prince was called Harry, but people objected about a black woman settling for a white man or something and now he's got a dumb accent.


----------



## Excitement! (Sep 5, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Yeah totally agree. I think Peter Jackson still induces swoons in people for LOTR.
> 
> 
> 
> It good film but it no _Night of the Hunter_


_Night of the Hunter _is no _Shawshank Redemption _


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 5, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> _Night of the Hunter _is no _Shawshank Redemption _



Don't listen to the kids on IMDB. They got Inglourious Basterds in the TOP 250 like a week after its release.


----------



## Excitement! (Sep 5, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Don't listen to the kids on IMDB. They got Inglourious Basterds in the TOP 250 like a week after its release.


You mean the Dark Knight ISN'T the 9th greatest movie of all time?

Back off, barbie.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 5, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> You mean the Dark Knight ISN'T the 9th greatest movie of all time?
> 
> Back off, barbie.



In another 50 years, Up with be neck and neck with Citizen Kane as "Most Influential" :nerd:


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 5, 2009)

Slumdog millionaire


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Sep 5, 2009)

Inglorius Bastards


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

Little Nicky. Funny as hell.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Sep 5, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Little Nicky. Funny as hell.


there is no adam sandler movie that isnt funny......


----------



## Uchofan45 (Sep 5, 2009)

I saw Coraline at home with a few friends, no 3D feature, TV is too old for such a feature.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 5, 2009)

_District 9_.

It was kind of good, though two things dragged it down:

1: In the last 1/3 or so, it devolved into "generic Hollywood action movie #948761796"

2: About halfway through, the interview/news footage concept basically was almost completely phased out; almost as if the writer got the idea from watching the David Carradine movie Natural Selection, then got bored of it.

On the upside though it had an intelligent script, was less prone to cliches than most of these big-budget movies, was actually interesting and the lack of real "good guys" or "bad guys" meant the action scenes were still better than those in generic action movies.

So really it's the second time this year I've seen a reasonably good movie that at the same time reminded me of something better.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 5, 2009)

Cloverfield

Not bad, but took maybe 5/10 minutes too long to get going. I was getting quite bored.



BakuryuuTyranno said:


> 2: About halfway through, the interview/news footage concept basically was almost completely phased out; almost as if the writer got the idea from watching the David Carradine movie Natural Selection, then got bored of it.



Well I can't imagine "And here we are live from the totally hidden and incredibly valuable secret thing. Oh don't mind us guys, you carry on with your secret plans" going down too well.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 6, 2009)

Be kind, Rewind.  I liked it.  I thought it was funny.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 6, 2009)

Bleach: Memories of Nobody.

Even though I don't really like anime, it was still pretty good.


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

I just saw District 9 today

Probably one of the best movies I've seen in a while
Had an interesting plot, which you dont see much of these days, what with all the stupid sequels, bland plots, and failed attempts at turning games into movies or vice versa


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 6, 2009)

"Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy"

That movie ALWAYS cracks me up *G*


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 6, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> "Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy"
> 
> That movie ALWAYS cracks me up *G*



The Anchorman fight in the movie was so funny.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 6, 2009)

30 days of night


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 6, 2009)

Session 9


That zoom-in when Caruso is like "Fuck you."?


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 6, 2009)

_Outpost_. And _Wyvern _again.



LizardKing said:


> Well I can't imagine "And here we are live from the totally hidden and incredibly valuable secret thing. Oh don't mind us guys, you carry on with your secret plans" going down too well.



Well, no, but _Natural Selection_, which was about a serial killer, went with the concept the whole way through without, say, interviewing people currently being murdered.

They still could've used it throughout _District 9's_ action scenes; for example, some people must have noticed the huge explosions occurring in public.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 6, 2009)

The Rainmaker

It was alright. The book was much better, of course.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 6, 2009)

The libraian - Judas's Chalice


----------



## furry fan (Sep 6, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> Seriosuly, everyone must watch this movie:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119174/
> 
> Coolest car chase scene ever.


that movie is awsome


----------



## furry fan (Sep 6, 2009)

last movie i saw was district 9 that movie was fucking awsome


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 6, 2009)

The girl & the dog, Arabian movie, pretty good


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 7, 2009)

Galaxina - One of the campiest low-budget movies ever.

"Y'know, kid, you've got a bad habit.  You breathe!" - Capt. Cornelius Butt (Avery Schreiber)


----------



## pheonix (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Little Nicky. Funny as hell.



I was watching that movie the first time I had an anxiety attack. Oh the memories. lol

Finding Nemo.....twice. My friend lets her 2 year old watch it all the time. I left today cause I couldn't take it so I'm home now and hopefully will watch a much better movie soon.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 12, 2009)

Audition


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 12, 2009)

_Sorority Row_.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2009)

The Ghost Ship


----------



## Jelly (Sep 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Audition



I've been meaning to ask someone.


Spoiler



I guess it's a spoiler? What's up with the burbling bug things in her throat when she dies?


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 14, 2009)

Wall-E


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I've been meaning to ask someone.



I don't really remember that part I was kind of tired but I guess it represented like...repressed memories or something.

You know the Japanese, always with the metaphors and shit.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

Help!, staring the beatles on vh1.  pretty funny. 
(one of the beatles to a belly dancer) "Doesnt the blood rush to your stomach?"


----------



## pheonix (Sep 14, 2009)

11:14. It was a weird murder movie where you see the story from different peoples views. I didn't understand what happened fully.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 14, 2009)

Seraphim Falls, a totally awesome western with Liam Neeson.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 14, 2009)

Earth: Field of Battle.. pretty decent movie


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 17, 2009)

Carnival of Souls


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fly (1986)


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 22, 2009)

V for Vendetta, now officially one of my favourite movies ever.
Before that The Devil's Backbone and before that Cronos.

Gonna watch Videodrome tomorrow =3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 22, 2009)

The Final Destination, in 3-D.

Story was "meh," but the 3-D was nice.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 22, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Gonna watch Videodrome tomorrow =3



It's great trust me you'll have a fun tyme


----------



## Zhael (Sep 22, 2009)

Death Race.
Watched it on the way and back to/from my soccer game.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 22, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> It's great trust me you'll have a fun tyme



OH GOD.

WHEN HE PUTS HIS HAND IN HIS... OH GOD.

That movie is so amazing. Cronenberg <3

Saw the Informant! recently. It wasn't bad, probably the best Matt Damon movie, though that doesn't say much. Lays the quirk on real thick, but the twist is nice and it's funny enough. 7.5/10


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 23, 2009)

Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 23, 2009)

Let's hear it for genital mutilation.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 23, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Let's hear it for genital mutilation.



After everything that had happened up to then, I was just like "Ah, well he's dead, he won't mind".

Also I liked how that one executive crosses his legs after he sees it. 

It was very subtle but I noticed it


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm afraid I didn't,

It's been like, 5 years since I've seen it (one of my friends owns it...sick fuck), and it's taken me that amount time to forget most of what I saw.

I did like the pseudo-documentary thing it had going on, but that movie is one of the few that actually made me cringe.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 23, 2009)

Tron.  The first one.   That one was WAAAY ahead of its time, both with the graphics for 1983 and with the underlying meanings in the storyline.  Very cool, and it gets me excited for the new one next year.

Oh, and Wolverine: Origins.   If you haven't seen it, you should.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 24, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> I'm afraid I didn't,
> 
> It's been like, 5 years since I've seen it (one of my friends owns it...sick fuck), and it's taken me that amount time to forget most of what I saw.
> 
> I did like the pseudo-documentary thing it had going on, but that movie is one of the few that actually made me cringe.



yeah im kinda jaded so yknow  doesnt bother me a bit


:hard:


Suspiria


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 25, 2009)

Blood and Black Lace


Kinda boring


----------



## pheonix (Sep 25, 2009)

Lake City. Stupid as fuck.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 25, 2009)

District 9


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 25, 2009)

Deathstalker.

Some cheesy 80s fantasy movie.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 25, 2009)

A Dog's Breakfast.

Hilarious. David Hewlett is the man.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 25, 2009)

9


----------



## pheonix (Sep 26, 2009)

Earlier: Hollywood Homicide

Now: Wing Commander


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 26, 2009)

I believe it was G-I joe, The movie was pretty great, It seemed great for the first week after i saw it, but it just faded off and seemed like a generic movie after :/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 27, 2009)

Journey to the Center of the Earth 2D.


----------



## McRoz (Sep 27, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> the knowing. stupid.



Seconded. What a pointlessly incoherent piece of shit.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 27, 2009)

Heh, funny that I got invited to a movie a few hours after I made that post ^^.

Well, I just saw surrogates And it was decent.
The movie seemed alot longer then what it was though. It was basicly an ok movie


----------



## X (Sep 27, 2009)

surrogates, it was a pretty good movie.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 27, 2009)

Dances with Wolves


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 27, 2009)

Star Trek.  Fucking amazing.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 27, 2009)

Planet of the Apes, lol


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 27, 2009)

Highlander.

There can be only one.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 27, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Highlander.
> 
> There can be only one.



There should have only been one. Watch Highlander II: The Quickening and please don't kill yourself, that would make me feel bad.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 28, 2009)

the cabinet of dr. caligari


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 28, 2009)

Felidae.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 29, 2009)

blood feast


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 29, 2009)

_Shockwave_

Basically it was an entire movie of people and saucer robots shooting at each other.


----------



## Lillica (Sep 29, 2009)

Hellboy II


----------



## Stawks (Sep 29, 2009)

Lillica said:


> Hellboy II



Did you think it was _awesome_?

'Cause I thought it was _awesome_.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 30, 2009)

the midnight meat train


shit was _ca$h_


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, _Midnight Meat Train_ is great. I remember people applauding *during the movie* when I saw that one.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 1, 2009)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Yeah, _Midnight Meat Train_ is great. I remember people applauding *during the movie* when I saw that one.



what scenes? was it the one when ted raimi gets his eyes knocked out?

blood simple. twice, once with the commentary which is recommended it is quite humorously provided by "kenneth loring" of forever young films


and then i just came back from falling asleep in the middle of the bachelor and the bobby-soxer


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 2, 2009)

Yankee Doodle Dandy


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't Bother to Knock


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 2, 2009)

Saw "Miracle at St. Anna" yesterday.

Not sure what I was expecting, but definately wasn't expecting how it played out.

Still enjoyed it though.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 2, 2009)

Casino Royale.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 3, 2009)

The Most Danger Game.


----------



## Bandy (Oct 3, 2009)

*Accepted. Hilarious movie.*


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Oct 3, 2009)

Pandorum.

You know how really bad fanfiction writers will try to justify their lack of logic and/or continuity with the phrase "it's fiction, so I can do whatever I want?"

That seems to be the mentality in this movie.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 3, 2009)

District 9. It was pretty damn awesome


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 3, 2009)

The Invention of Lying and then Session 9 again


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> The Invention of Lying and then Session 9 again


How was the Invention of Lying?


----------



## Dass (Oct 4, 2009)

Bad News Bears (orig.)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 4, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> How was the Invention of Lying?



It wasn't laugh out loud hilarious but you know Ricky Gervais is funny and it had Louis C.K. so I was happy

The romantic subplot is kinda hokey but it's a mainstream comedy so you are boned in that area already.


----------



## Qoph (Oct 4, 2009)

I watched the Holy Grail with my hall a few hours ago.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> It wasn't laugh out loud hilarious but you know Ricky Gervais is funny and it had Louis C.K. so I was happy
> 
> The romantic subplot is kinda hokey but it's a mainstream comedy so you are boned in that area already.


Oh, ok. That's pretty much what I thought, then.  Thanks. 

I doubt I'll see it anytime soon.  Probably in a few years when it's on comedy central every day.

The last movie I saw was The Hangover, if I didn't remember to post that.  It was awesome.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 5, 2009)

Repulsion


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 5, 2009)

Spartacus.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 5, 2009)

Eastern Promises and Charlie Wilson's War.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 5, 2009)

Zombieland.

Fuck yes. <33333333333


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 6, 2009)

The Mist


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 6, 2009)

skittle said:


> Zombieland.
> 
> Fuck yes. <33333333333



Same here, xcept for the 2nd sentence.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

The House on the Edge of the Park


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Oct 7, 2009)

G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra

Suprisingly, not that bad. Not good, mind you, but nowhere near as bad as Transformers or Van Helsing.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 8, 2009)

Trick 'r Treat (2009)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 8, 2009)

The Seven Year Itch


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 8, 2009)

Bleach the Movie III: Fade to Black

Simply epic, possessed Rukia looks so cool oO


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 8, 2009)

Office Space


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 8, 2009)

Resident Evil


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 8, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Resident Evil



Which one ^^?


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Which one ^^?



Just the first one. I haven't seen it since it came out and just felt like watching it again.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 8, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Just the first one. I haven't seen it since it came out and just felt like watching it again.



Yea, first one was the best one.. they kinda ran outta originality.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 9, 2009)

Bamboozled


very ironic that there is a blackface thread now :1 


this forum is very uneducated on matters of race imfeo


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Oct 9, 2009)

I saw one called _Zombie Town _a while ago.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Oct 9, 2009)

toy story 1 and 2


----------



## Jude Prudence (Oct 9, 2009)

The most recent star trekk movie I think.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Oct 9, 2009)

Kill Bill Vol. 1


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Oct 10, 2009)

District 9


----------



## Loken (Oct 10, 2009)

Just got back from Surrogates actually.  It was meh, but not awful.  Saw it in good company which always makes it better.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 10, 2009)

Fight Club, for the first time. 


Good sound, nice editing, but anybody who wants to imitate dis movie is seriously a farkin neckbeard manchild. They're the same people who think Boondock Saints is "totes badass" or whatever.

I would say it's a smart movie for dumb people but it's really not that smart in teh first place :smug:


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 10, 2009)

Ringtail, your avatar reminds me of a girl in Blue Seed, where's it from?


----------



## feathery (Oct 10, 2009)

Terminator salvation


----------



## xxBlitzBiederwolfxx (Oct 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Fight Club, for the first time.
> 
> 
> Good sound, nice editing, but anybody who wants to imitate dis movie is seriously a farkin neckbeard manchild. They're the same people who think Boondock Saints is "totes badass" or whatever.
> ...



I /love/ that movie. So much.

Anyway...

Marley and Me.

I cried.


/sap


----------



## Koray (Oct 11, 2009)

Epic movie...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 11, 2009)

Frozen River and Amazing Grace


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 11, 2009)

I saw Year 1 and the newest Rambow movie.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 19, 2009)

Visioneers, Where The Wild Things Are, and Inferno (1980, Dario Argento)


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 19, 2009)

2010: The Year We Make Contact.

It was sort of disappointing.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 19, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> 2010: The Year We Make Contact.
> 
> It was sort of disappointing.



I don't know what you were expecting... They took a movie that succeeded only because the guy who made it was a cinematic frigging genius, and said, "Hey, let's make a sequel! And we'll get the guy who did 'TimeCop'!"

Doomed from the start doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 19, 2009)

Stawks said:


> I don't know what you were expecting... They took a movie that succeeded only because the guy who made it was a cinematic frigging genius, and said, "Hey, let's make a sequel! And we'll get the guy who did 'TimeCop'!"
> 
> Doomed from the start doesn't even begin to describe it.



When I saw it as a kid I liked it, when I later saw it I was pretty much bored... that being said, I never liked the original 2001 movie because I found it kinda boring though the jogging scene in the beginning looked impressive. I guess I am more of a "shoot the rubberfaced alien" type.


----------



## Dass (Oct 19, 2009)

Starsky and Hutch (2004)

Had a few good laughs, but didn't leave much of a lasting impression.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2009)

Venom


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 20, 2009)

Star Trek: First Contact



Chukkz said:


> When I saw it as a kid I liked it, when I later saw it I was pretty much bored... that being said, *I never liked the original 2001 movie because I found it kinda boring* though the jogging scene in the beginning looked impressive. I guess I am more of a "shoot the rubberfaced alien" type.



http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/68241_RAEG.jpg


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 20, 2009)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall.
Big letdown.
But still average.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 21, 2009)

Highway To Hell


----------



## uryu788 (Oct 21, 2009)

national treasure 2


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 24, 2009)

Grace, Burn After Reading, and Zombieland


Guess which was scary. Guess which was funny. Guess which was neither.


----------



## Ammonsa (Oct 24, 2009)

28 weeks later.

I watched it last night, with 28 Days and Zombieland earlier that evening.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 24, 2009)

Ammonsa said:


> 28 weeks later.
> 
> I watched it last night, with 28 Days and Zombieland earlier that evening.



Halloween night sure is early over there, lucky.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh yeah I also half-saw Two Thousand Maniacs


----------



## Bandy (Oct 24, 2009)

*Home Alone*


----------



## Ammonsa (Oct 24, 2009)

The Wall


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 24, 2009)

Max Payne


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 24, 2009)

Just finished watching Burn After Reading.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 24, 2009)

Forrest Gump


----------



## Dass (Oct 24, 2009)

Clockwise (you haven't heard of it because it's British)
It stars John Cleese. That pretty much makes it automatically funny.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 24, 2009)

Harry Potter and the half blood prince.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 25, 2009)

Dass said:


> Clockwise (you haven't heard of it because it's British)
> It stars John Cleese. That pretty much makes it automatically funny.



I remember that one. It was good


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 25, 2009)

Riverworld:  The World of Eternity

I want a sequel ='/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 25, 2009)

Fully-watched Super Size Me and An American Tail


----------



## pheonix (Oct 25, 2009)

Clear and Present Danger. Pretty old movie and it was awesome.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 25, 2009)

Alien 3. I am still disappoint.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Oct 25, 2009)

Devil wear prada is on


----------



## pheonix (Oct 25, 2009)

Watched Wild Wild West and I'm now watching A Bronx Tale.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 25, 2009)

The Last King of Scotland


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 25, 2009)

The Untold Story AKA Human Barbecue Pork Buns


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 27, 2009)

Day of the Dead & Drag Me To Hell


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 28, 2009)

Quarantine was ok.  Glad I didn't see that in the movie theatre.  I couldn't take that shaky camera.  Hostel and Hostel 2.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 29, 2009)

the lives of others
empires of the air: the men who made radio
frankenstein (1931)
teeth


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2009)

Eraserhead

omgwtfbbq

Makes 2001: A Space Odyssey seem like a Garfield comic in comparison


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 29, 2009)

End of Days


----------



## Lukar (Oct 29, 2009)

The French dub of E.T.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 29, 2009)

nightmare before christmas in 3D


----------



## pheonix (Oct 29, 2009)

Bloodthirst. Awesome martial arts movie.


----------



## Revy (Oct 30, 2009)

paranormal activity.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 30, 2009)

bride of frankenstein


----------



## Koray (Oct 30, 2009)

The Crow


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 30, 2009)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (2005) in spanish with english subtitles.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 30, 2009)

Final Destination 2 <3


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 31, 2009)

Independence Day. 

Yes I know. But the action is alright. :/


----------



## Koray (Oct 31, 2009)

Public Enemies


----------



## Trevfox (Oct 31, 2009)

The Orphan 
which actually had a pretty good storyline kinda weird though


----------



## Lukar (Oct 31, 2009)

Ginger Snaps II: Unleashed.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 31, 2009)

Anacondas: Hunt for the blood orchid

There wasn't enough snakes and the annoying black guy didn't get eaten

Fuck that film


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 31, 2009)

Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs.

Funny movie and I liked the dinos.  O:

Which reminds me...



LizardKing said:


> Anacondas: Hunt for the blood orchid
> 
> There wasn't enough snakes and the annoying black guy didn't get eaten
> 
> Fuck that film



Have you seen Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs yet?  |:C


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 1, 2009)

City of Lost Children.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 1, 2009)

Twylyght said:


> City of Lost Children.



i been wanting to see that



blue velvet


----------



## pheonix (Nov 1, 2009)

Some b-rated Dracula movie on channel 33. It was so dumb I didn't even remember the name of it to post it here.


----------



## fwarg (Nov 1, 2009)

kung fu panda very funny in my opinion


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 1, 2009)

Paranormal Activity.
Pretty funny stuff. I was like "lol" on one point of the movie.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 1, 2009)

The Circle


----------



## Altamont (Nov 1, 2009)

Catwoman. Dear god, it is literally the worst film that I think has ever, ever been made. Not even Halle Berry walking around in tight leather could redeem that waste.

I weep every time I think about it.


----------



## Altamont (Nov 1, 2009)

But then I saw Where the Wild Things Are. Which is heavenly.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2009)

Enemy Of The State. Awesome movie.


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 2, 2009)

Dreamgirls and Cadillac Records.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 2, 2009)

Seen at the *Weekend of Horror:*

_Samurai Princess_ (well over half of it anyway)
_Won Ton Baby
Maneater
Plague Town
Someone Knocking at the Door
The Telling
The Graves_ (well about 1/3 of it)
_Dog
Bikini Girls on Ice
Silent Night Zombie Night
The Crypt
The Offspring_



LizardKing said:


> Anacondas: Hunt for the blood orchid
> 
> There wasn't enough snakes and the annoying black guy didn't get eaten
> 
> Fuck that film



Agreed, and I actually have a weakness for killer snake movies so it says a lot that I can't stand it. It has to be the worst in the whole Anaconda franchise.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 2, 2009)

Watchmen, Planet Terror, The Cube, It and Shaolin Soccer


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 3, 2009)

The Rainmaker

Meh. Book was better.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 3, 2009)

*Which film did you most recently direct your attention to by using your eyes and ears*

Yeah previous hit 500 so...

Also I watched Terminator 2 again recently

Still entertaining


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 3, 2009)

The Hands of Orlac & Julien Donkey-Boy


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Which film did you most recently direct your attention to by using your eyes and *

paranormal activity. before that, saw VI. before that, saw V.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Which film did you most recently direct your attention to by using your eyes and *

I saw a screening of "Up in the Air."  It was great, the director was there and did a Q&A.  Young MC was there, too. :3


----------



## Aurali (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Which film did you most recently direct your attention to by using your eyes and *

the 500 post count rule is only for forum games


----------



## Morroke (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Which film did you most recently direct your attention to by using your eyes and *

The first half of 'Speak'.

Then it wouldn't let me view the rest because I exceeded my non-premium time.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 3, 2009)

Just finished Transformers 2: Revenge of the Fallen, and now going to watch G.I. Joe: Rise of Cobra.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 3, 2009)

Paranormal Activity. :< Lamest fucking thing ever.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Which film did you most recently direct your attention to by using your eyes and*



Aurali said:


> the 500 post count rule is only for forum games



Wait what


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Which film did you most recently direct your attention to by using your eyes and *

I don't really watch films, I just wanted to compliment you on your inventive thread title.

Cool thread title bro.


----------



## Surgat (Nov 3, 2009)

*Merged.*

Pandorum.


----------



## Stawks (Nov 3, 2009)

Watched a RiffTrax'd version of Troll 2 this morning.

Maybe the funniest movie ever made. It's just... Well, see for yourself:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyophYBP_w4


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 4, 2009)

Teenagers From Outer Space


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 4, 2009)

erm shaun of the dead


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 7, 2009)

The Corporation and Dawn of the Dead [1978]


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2009)

Orphan and jesus fucking christ it was horrendous


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 7, 2009)

The Lion King.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Orphan and jesus fucking christ it was horrendous



You didn't love the fact that she was a dwarf?


Cause I thought that was the funniest thing


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You didn't love the fact that she was a dwarf?
> 
> 
> Cause I thought that was the funniest thing



There wasn't anything about that movie that I enjoyed.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> There wasn't anything about that movie that I enjoyed.



Whatever gloomy gary


----------



## Jelly (Nov 7, 2009)

Boys and Girls Guide to Getting Down


----------



## Dass (Nov 7, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire and This Is Spinal Tap. In that order.

Both great movies.


----------



## Rosaline Nightdream (Nov 8, 2009)

I saw A Christmas Carol today.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh jeez I don't even know.

I don't watch movies- ever- I think the last time I watched one outside of class was 5 months ago- and in class I stop paying attention and fall asleep most of the time anyways- and at home, I've always got my headphones on, playing music really loud, so I can't hear movies my sisters or whoever are watching.

So... I don't have any idea.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 8, 2009)

The original John Carpenter's Halloween


----------



## Stawks (Nov 8, 2009)

The Men Who Stare at Goats.

Cool idea, good acting, pretty funny overall. Didn't really have a point, though maybe that's the idea.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 8, 2009)

I saw the new Christmas Carol movie in 3D


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Nov 8, 2009)

I watched Donnie Darko a few days ago


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 8, 2009)

The Color of Magic. 

Found a used copy at the local movie rental place on sale for 10 bucks. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 9, 2009)

Species, I pity the one who designed alien nipples.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 9, 2009)

some bollywood action flick that ripped off memento
it had some genuinely funny fight scenes


----------



## moonchylde (Nov 9, 2009)

Beyond the Universe. Sweet jeebus, it's like "Moulin Rouge" set to the Beatles. Yep, that awesome.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 10, 2009)

Capturing The Friedmans and The Apple


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 12, 2009)

_The Fourth Kind_. Possibly the best movie of the year.

Of course Paranormal Activity is coming up and that's supposed to be "the big one", so maybe not.

EDIT: It also occured to me that I consider _Night Skies _the best movie of 2007, therefore I find aliens pretty terrifying.


----------



## Koray (Nov 12, 2009)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> _The Fourth Kind_. Possibly the best movie of the year.
> 
> Of course Paranormal Activity is coming up and that's supposed to be "the big one", so maybe not.
> 
> EDIT: It also occured to me that I consider _Night Skies _the best movie of 2007, therefore I find aliens pretty terrifying.



Thank you, I checked the trailer.... I'm not going to sleep tonight .__.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> _The Fourth Kind_. Possibly the best movie of the year.
> 
> Of course Paranormal Activity is coming up and that's supposed to be "the big one", so maybe not.
> 
> EDIT: It also occured to me that I consider _Night Skies _the best movie of 2007, therefore I find aliens pretty terrifying.



Paranormal Activity came out before The Fourth Kind.  The trailer for The Fourth Kind was played before Paranormal Activity.

Also, The Fourth Kind was fucking terrible.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Paranormal Activity came out before The Fourth Kind.  The trailer for The Fourth Kind was played before Paranormal Activity.



In America, maybe. Over here, the opposite happened.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> In America, maybe. It's still not out here yet. In fact over here, the opposite happened.



Well that's just silly.  Maybe they also switched the film reels and that's why you think The Fourth Kind was any semblance of a decent film. 8)


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 12, 2009)

Come to think of it, it would make sense if you were right. I mean IMDb voters gave The fourth Kind a positive rating, but then, most IMDb voters wouldn't know a good movie if it violated them in the ass. That Bay's Transformers movies are even seen as tolerable by those people suggests proof of that.

...I'm scared now.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 12, 2009)

The Taking of Pelham 123.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 12, 2009)

Friday the 13th (original and remake).

Talk about epic!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 12, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Friday the 13th (original and remake).
> 
> Talk about epic!



Jason Takes Manhattan was the best FT13th...


----------



## xcliber (Nov 12, 2009)

Just got back from the theater. Paranormal Activity... I... I.. uh.... *shaking

Seriously, I'm not gonna be able to sleep tonight. I've seen horror movies where the same kind of scary shit happens, but this did it in a way that freaked me out beyond belief.

What really sets it apart: 



Spoiler



In normal horror flicks, you have suspenseful music and ambient lighting and sounds etc. and, while it's still scary to a point, your brain still knows that it's just a movie. Paranormal Activity is different. It looks and feels *too* real in a way. Your heart-rate speeds up and true senses of terror, fear, and panic set in.


I'm still shaken by it. I honestly didn't expect it to be as horrifying as it was. :shock:


----------



## Lukar (Nov 14, 2009)

2012. It sounds rediculous, but sweet God, it's the best movie I've seen in recent memory.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 14, 2009)

The Big Lebowski


----------



## Seas (Nov 14, 2009)

"9" , also known as "number 9"
It was an allright movie, but good compared to most of the the CG genre in my opinion.


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Nov 14, 2009)

The motorcycle diaries- ironically just looking as the sound system was broken.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 14, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> "*9*" , also known as "number 9"
> It was an allright movie, but good compared to most of the the CG genre in my opinion.


 LOL MY AVATAR.
But tha's cirno thats a bit worse.
Last movie I watched was Norbit.
Eddie Murphy 'awls.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 14, 2009)

Lukar said:


> 2012. It sounds rediculous, but sweet God, it's the best movie I've seen in recent memory.



yeah, i have heard that its supposed to be pretty good  im actually kinda shocked about this!
last movie ive seen was terminator 3 a few weeks ago. yeah, it sucked... but i needed some mindless destruction on the screen^^


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 14, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Just got back from the theater. Paranormal Activity... I... I.. uh.... *shaking
> 
> Seriously, I'm not gonna be able to sleep tonight. I've seen horror movies where the same kind of scary shit happens, but this did it in a way that freaked me out beyond belief.
> 
> ...


 Shoot I was going to see that movie but my plans changed at the last minute.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 14, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Jason Takes Manhattan was the best FT13th...


 Not exactly the best FT13th is Jason X.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 14, 2009)

_2012_.

I was hoping it would at least reach "so bad its good" levels, but really it was just boring and predictable.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 15, 2009)

The Wings of Courage.  Austrian movie, pretty average, but still a good time killer.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 15, 2009)

Bill and Teds Excellent Adventures

Back To The Future Part III

Old movies but that was all I could find worth watching on TV.

Old but good movies.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 15, 2009)

2012, epic special effects and mighty good movie overall.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 15, 2009)

Eagle Eye. Pretty drat good action flick.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 19, 2009)

_Automaton Transfusion_. Well I watched it in the literal sense. But since it looked to have been recorded on security camera and despite being live-action filming looked like stopmotion (really bad stopmotion), I couldn't really concentrate.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 19, 2009)

9


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 19, 2009)

BrÃ¼no



STRAIGHT DAVE'S MAN SLAMMIN' MAXOUT

What I wouldn't give for a Straight Dave t-shirt


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 19, 2009)

Rise: Blood Hunter and Repo! The Genetic Opera.


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 19, 2009)

blade of the phantom master


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 20, 2009)

You're Gonna Miss Me


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 20, 2009)

Demolition Man.  Good movie.  Saw it late one night.


----------



## Dass (Nov 20, 2009)

BSG Razor.

This had to be the greatest TV series I have ever seen and since I haven't seen original Star Trek you can't use that counter argument so there.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 20, 2009)

Law abiding Citizen.

Fuck yeeeeaaaa


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 20, 2009)

Dass said:


> BSG Razor.
> 
> This had to be the greatest TV series I have ever seen and since I haven't seen original Star Trek you can't use that counter argument so there.



Both of those series suck, how's that for a counter-argument?


----------



## Dass (Nov 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Both of those series suck, how's that for a counter-argument?



Well then what's your idea?


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 21, 2009)

Just watched TMNT: Turtles Forever. If you're a fan, it's an absolute MUST SEE.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 21, 2009)

Law Abiding Citizen
Oh god. Guess I won't be seeing movies in the theater for a long time.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 21, 2009)

The Man on Fire.. or at least that's what I'm gonna watch in half an hour.


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

21- wish I could have seen it all the way through.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 21, 2009)

2012.

Roland Emmerich finally made a good movie!

Someone tell him that he can retire now.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 22, 2009)

Doesn't count as a movie, but I watched a documentary about a dozen of mongols visiting Peru, fascinating


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 25, 2009)

Heavy Load


----------



## Isen (Nov 25, 2009)

Inglorious Basterds

One of my professors kind of looks like Tarantino.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Nov 25, 2009)

The Hitman. It's a corny yet badass Chuck Norris movie.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 25, 2009)

Just Cause. Great movie.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Nov 25, 2009)

Zombi 2


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

Cloverfield :[


----------



## Jelly (Nov 26, 2009)

Up
saw it three times on a plane
also GI Joe


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 26, 2009)

Juste Pour Rire, le Gala 2009


----------



## Winters (Nov 26, 2009)

Night At The Museum I love that movie ^^


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

I am watching "Tomorrow Never Dies" RIGHT NOW

And before that "The Spy Who Loved Me" was on

Fuckin' love James Bond


----------



## Dass (Nov 26, 2009)

Bon Cop Bad Cop
The Rocket

this was my school work for today.


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 27, 2009)

Precious.  Good movie, but hard to watch sometimes.


----------



## Antimony (Nov 27, 2009)

Last movie I saw the first few seconds of: Full Metal Jacket

Last movie I actually watched the whole way through: The Wizard of Oz. It happened to be on TV and I don't ever remember watching it all the way through. It was okay, I think.


----------



## TheStory (Nov 27, 2009)

Just saw A Christmas Carol in theaters. Not a bad adaption. Some of the animation was overdone. But other than that I enjoyed it. A nice darker adaption not necessarily for the kiddies.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 27, 2009)

shaun of the dead


----------



## Winkuru (Nov 28, 2009)

Saving Private Ryan

Awful,awful,awful movie.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 28, 2009)

Planes Trains and Automobiles.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 29, 2009)

Does Dexter count? I just finished watching series 1.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 29, 2009)

The World's Fastest Indian

Burt Munro sure was a speedy gramps oO


----------



## Jelly (Nov 29, 2009)

House aka "Hausu"
It was the most ridiculous movie I've seen in like forever.

I slept through Ecks vs. Sever.
I didn't see one explosion.
Fucking ripped off.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 29, 2009)

Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children.

It bored me worse than I already was.  :c


----------



## Winters (Nov 29, 2009)

Last movie I actually sat down and watched was the Star Trek movie directed by JJ Abrams. I thought it was pretty good. I was mostly ogling Zachary Quinto the entire movie I love him hehe.

Last movie I heard was Angels and Demons it was playing on the TV but I wasn't really paying attention.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 29, 2009)

Forrest Gump


----------



## pheonix (Nov 29, 2009)

The Rookie. it was aight.


----------



## Linzys (Nov 29, 2009)

Zombieland.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 29, 2009)

The Street Fighter


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 29, 2009)

Sailormoon SuperS Movie

:/


----------



## Winkuru (Nov 30, 2009)

Da Vinci Code

Book good, film bad.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 8, 2009)

Fantastic Mr. Fox. Oh my God <3


----------



## Spectre203 (Dec 9, 2009)

2012 :[


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 9, 2009)

Requiem For A Dream - One of the most messed up movies I have ever seen.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 9, 2009)

Wall-E. It was cute :3


----------



## goose (Dec 9, 2009)

12 angry men

amazing


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 9, 2009)

Blade Runner (director's cut). Pretty much forms the whole foundation for 80's anime like "Bubblegum Crisis".


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 10, 2009)

What Dreams May Come and the Cube.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 10, 2009)

I watched a clip from the German dub of Star Trek: The Motion Picture (the scene where Enterprise pulls out of drydock). It actually sounds better that way.


----------



## Shumanki (Dec 10, 2009)

theatre: 2012 >pukes<
dvd player: harry potter 3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 10, 2009)

Shumanki said:


> theatre: 2012 >pukes<
> dvd player: harry potter 3


I puke just THINKING of that movie.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey, for a disaster movie, 2012 is pretty much the best there is or is ever going to be.  Roland Emmerich can probably just stop making movies now since he's not gonna top that one.


----------



## Sielu Kekale Ikuinen (Dec 11, 2009)

Last movie I saw I actually rented. Happened to be Public Enemies, so a recent one. I really enjoyed it. Definitely would recommend it, and see it again.


----------



## 9livesbunny (Dec 11, 2009)

Nine


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 11, 2009)

A Serious Man
Ed Wood
Even Dwarfs Started Small
Time of the Gypsies
The Front
The last half of The Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 11, 2009)

Mad Dog's biography (a famous Quebecois wrestler)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 11, 2009)

A Christmas Carol in 3D


----------



## gitsie (Dec 12, 2009)

Jerry Maguire on Telemundo


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Dec 17, 2009)

Last movie I watched was "Wall-e" freakin adorable, it's now a fav movie of mine

... "Wall-e~"


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 18, 2009)

Wall-E sure is adorable, I want a robot like that, except clean <3

Charlie Brown's Xmas Special here


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 18, 2009)

Saw a matinee of Avatar....blew me away.


----------



## cruncheweezy (Dec 18, 2009)

This morning before school ('Cause I had to get up at 6:30 and finish my homework... Damn teachers said anything not done before X-mas break would NOT be marked and simply given zeroes.)
CORALINE
I've seen that movie 13, 14, or 15 times already. I saw it in theaters, and the second day it was out on DVD, twice. 
And a whole crapload more. It's... wow.

Before that it was the Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 18, 2009)

Avatar in 3D. Amazing


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Dec 18, 2009)

I only saw this one scene: the part of _City of the Living Dead_ where one of the characters vomits her own intestine.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Dec 19, 2009)

avatar in 3d


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Dec 19, 2009)

Avatar, amazing movie.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 19, 2009)

Avatar, I saw in 3D
Not amazing, could be a better summer movie. But if you want to really kick off the holiday season, it is only really worth the last 20 min. And the 3D wasn't that spectacular either, so don't waste the extra 3D cost.
also: GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDD!


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Dec 19, 2009)

lock,stock and two smokin barells .   gd film


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 19, 2009)

I saw Avatar in 3D last night.

If I had to describe the movie in two words, they would be "Environmentalist Eye-Candy"

eye candy counts as one word ):


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 19, 2009)

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

I got drunk and watched Watchmen.


----------



## Cindercheth (Dec 19, 2009)

Care Bears Movie 2. Cute stuff ^-^


----------



## akito (Dec 19, 2009)

Versus , zombies and asians = pwned


----------



## Stawks (Dec 20, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> Planes, Trains, and Automobiles



Weird. Me too.

It was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 20, 2009)

The Santa Clause. It was on TV. My brother was watching.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 20, 2009)

Avatar.


One word: Unobtanium


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 20, 2009)

Hyenaworks said:


> Avatar.
> 
> 
> One word: Unobtanium



it's dang near unobtainable you know


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 20, 2009)

Freedom writers, it was on TV.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 20, 2009)

Star Trek: Teens

Er, I mean, the J.J. Abrams Star Trek movie.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2009)

Final Destination, then Funky Monkey.

I can't believe I actually watched the latter.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 20, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Weird. Me too.
> 
> It was pretty hilarious.


 
Comedy gold! One of John Candy's and Steve Martin's best.


----------



## Atlantis_Orca (Dec 22, 2009)

AVATAR. It is an amazing beautiful movie. Loved it and i must see it again.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 22, 2009)

Dark Knight again

One of few films where I don't get the urge to skip past the boring bits

Because there aren't any


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 22, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Dark Knight again
> 
> One of few films where I don't get the urge to skip past the boring bits
> 
> Because there aren't any


I agree completely. 


Atlantis_Orca said:


> AVATAR. It is an amazing beautiful movie. Loved it and i must see it again.


^Last movie I saw was Avatar as well.  It was sooo good.


----------



## Lazarus905 (Dec 22, 2009)

Apocalypse now: directors cut. 

I love that movie, and the book is great too. Short though. :/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 24, 2009)

Elf and Zathura


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Dec 25, 2009)

_Santa's Slay_.

The only bad thing about it was that the two funniest parts were the first two attack scenes, which left me constantly feeling that what happened afterwards could've been better.


----------



## Dregna (Dec 25, 2009)

Legendz Episode 45!! Shiron GO GO!!


----------



## Koray (Dec 25, 2009)

AVATAR!!!!


I haven't seen such a well-made movie ever in my life!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 25, 2009)

Ice Age 3


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 25, 2009)

Hows Moving Castle
An oldy but a goody


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 25, 2009)

I watched "How the Grinch Stole Christmas," which I watch every year

and later today I'll be watching Die Hard with my brother :3


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 25, 2009)

I thought I'd watch something nice and Christmasy

So I watched Event Horizon


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Dec 25, 2009)

^ Makes sense

I saw _It Waits_ on DVD just now. I thought it was quite good. I listened to the commentary briefly and that made it seem a bit better. I like most of Steven R Monroe's movies that I've seen so far so I enjoyed being able to watch it again.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 25, 2009)

Up in the Air


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 25, 2009)

The Serpent and the Rainbow.
The Ghost and Darkness.


----------



## torachi (Dec 25, 2009)

Watch movies all the time. Today:

Rudolph
Wonderland
Serenity


----------



## Rytes (Dec 26, 2009)

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back
then
The Hangover


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 26, 2009)

Just Friends is on right now

It is pretty bad


----------



## torachi (Dec 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Just Friends is on right now
> 
> It is pretty bad


 
What ham did you slap? Not the ham I just bought!

Shes the best part of that movie


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 26, 2009)

the dark knight, bought it for my dad for christmas.
i liked it a lot!


----------



## fwarg (Dec 26, 2009)

aliens in the attic


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 26, 2009)

Where the Heart is.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Dec 26, 2009)

_The Shout_. I thought it was worth waiting for.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 26, 2009)

Miami Vice is on Ion. It's about hell therefore I dislike it.


----------



## Gight (Dec 26, 2009)

Avatar.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 27, 2009)

The Dark Knight.

*sigh* Of all times Heath Ledger chose to die... a sequel featuring  Heath as the Joke woulda been sweet...


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Dec 27, 2009)

_Avatar_.

You know I'm not really sure we needed a big-budget remake of the Syfy Channel movie _Aztec Rex_, but, there it is.

To be fair it's one of those few megabudget blockbusters that doesn't consistently insult the audiences' intelligence, and while cliched its competently handled. The characters were actually *not *annoying.

I'd have to say the good outweighs the bad, but the merely competent outweighs the good.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 27, 2009)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow (2004)


----------



## pheonix (Dec 27, 2009)

Heat. Awesome movie it was.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 27, 2009)

Stuart Little 3


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2009)

Pirates Of The Caribbean At Worlds End...for like the millionth time. *sigh*


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 28, 2009)

I watched DEAD GIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRL


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 29, 2009)

The Downfall.


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Dec 29, 2009)

Saw Invictus earlier in the day and Saw 3 a hour ago


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 29, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes on Christmas Day.  

It rocked!! ^_^


----------



## Balthamos (Dec 29, 2009)

Princess and the frog
/furry


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 29, 2009)

G Force


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Dec 29, 2009)

Brian Yuzna's _Progeny_. a lot better than I remember.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 29, 2009)

A Christmas Story.  It's a tradition.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2009)

DEAD GIIIIIIIIRRRRRL

DEEEEAAAAD GUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRL


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> DEAD GIIIIIIIIRRRRRL
> 
> DEEEEAAAAD GUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRL


You're reminding me of the Living Dead Girl song by Rob Zombie.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> DEAD GIIIIIIIIRRRRRL
> 
> DEEEEAAAAD GUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRL



So you liked it?

I still need to see it


In Bruges


----------



## Shindo (Dec 29, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes was pretty fantastic


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 30, 2009)

I would have seen that but I was so tired that I knew I would fall asleep so I decided to go to Alvin and the Chipmunks: The Squeakquel with my cousins and uncle and sure enough I fell asleep about 40 minutes in. But from what I saw David Cross was the only thing keeping me awake (as in entertained).


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> So you liked it?
> 
> I still need to see it
> 
> ...



It was fairly interesting


I remember watching In Bruges, it was really great


----------



## Jelly (Dec 30, 2009)

The Road.


----------



## Rosethorn225 (Dec 30, 2009)

Alvin and the Chipmunks: The Squeakual.

Yes, I chose to see that movie. Yes, I am proud. Yes, I liked it.


----------



## ShadowEon (Dec 30, 2009)

Pan's Labyrinth, I already saw that movie but I got the DVD for Christmas so I watched it again. That movie is considerably sad but it has a happy ending depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Idlewild (Dec 30, 2009)

Where the Wild Things Are.

I loved it, even when it was a bit slow at parts. It got a tear out of me at the end.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 30, 2009)

Prince Caspain


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 30, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Prince Caspain


I was expecting this to be Alvin and the Chipmunks, the Squeakwul, or however the hell they spell it.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 30, 2009)

The last movie I watched would be...2012 on around Thanksgiving, I believe.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 31, 2009)

Taxi Driver.


----------



## Isen (Dec 31, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes

I want to see The Road.



David M. Awesome said:


> DEAD GIIIIIIIIRRRRRL
> 
> DEEEEAAAAD GUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRL


You got me all curious and my school media library doesn't have it.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 1, 2010)

I saw Sherlock Holmes today.

Robert Downy Jr. gives me a hard on.

Sherlock Holmes also gives me a hard on.

So I pretty much had a double hard on for the entire movie.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I was expecting this to be Alvin and the Chipmunks, the Squeakwul, or however the hell they spell it.



Don't expect what you don't know.

Also Stuart Little before the New Year came in last night.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 1, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes and Hellbound Hellraiser 2 those are the movies I saw yesterday.


----------



## Gonebatty (Jan 1, 2010)

Christmas story and christmas vacation.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 1, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I saw Sherlock Holmes today.
> 
> Robert Downy Jr. gives me a hard on.
> 
> ...


So wait, does that mean you should see a doctor after 2 hours instead?  Are you ok, David? :V


ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Don't expect what you don't know.
> 
> Also Stuart Little before the New Year came in last night.


lrn2 take a joke, dude.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 1, 2010)

Shrek. That's such a rad movie.


----------



## quayza (Jan 1, 2010)

The blind side.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So wait, does that mean you should see a doctor after 2 hours instead?  Are you ok, David? :V



naw i pretty much blew my load all over the place by the end of the movie


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 1, 2010)

Gran Torino.  It wasn't bad.  It was kinda funny to see Clint scowling into the camera every ten minutes lol.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 2, 2010)

Ink, a little independent movie that just got released on Hulu.  Gonna buy the DVD real soon.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 3, 2010)

Koyaanisqatsi.


----------



## Korex (Jan 3, 2010)

UP was a pretty nice movie..The only i was forced to watch with my sis's classmates is New Moon T.T


----------



## Isen (Jan 3, 2010)

Office Space


----------



## Rytes (Jan 3, 2010)

Just saw Sherlock Holmes, not bad


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 3, 2010)

The Hangover...it was quite funny.


----------



## Altamont (Jan 3, 2010)

Waltz with Bashir, an incredibly unique animated documentary following an ex-member of the Israeli army trying to come to terms with the massacres of the 1980's in the Palestinian refugee camps. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 5, 2010)

Avatar (3D)

Holy shit that was awesome


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 5, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Avatar (3D)
> 
> Holy shit that was awesome


inb4 people flame you for not hating on the storyline/characters.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> inb4 people flame you for not hating on the storyline/characters.



Well fuck those guys.

Some of it _was_ a tad clichÃ©, but I enjoyed it so w/e


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 5, 2010)

Loved Avatar 3D as well, so nyeh. 

Anyway... last movie I've seen was District 9. Brilliant, in a WTF way.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 5, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Avatar (3D)
> 
> Holy shit that was awesome





Jashwa said:


> inb4 people flame you for not hating on the storyline/characters.



I have seen the "alien cat people" in the movie trailers, I find them to be butt fecking ugly.

I am not in any rush to see Avatar myself.


----------



## Altamont (Jan 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have seen the "alien cat people" in the movie trailers, I find them to be butt fecking ugly.
> 
> I am not in any rush to see Avatar myself.


 
I absoutely LOVE avatar. I've actually seen it three times in theatres, now.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 6, 2010)

Avatar <33


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 6, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have seen the "alien cat people" in the movie trailers, I find them to be butt fecking ugly.
> 
> I am not in any rush to see Avatar myself.



Are those two sentences related?


----------



## Karali (Jan 6, 2010)

Uh. I very recently saw the new _Sherlock Holmes_.

I found it pretty good. Liked the music. 8<


----------



## Isen (Jan 7, 2010)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 7, 2010)

Saw Avatar again tonight. Still pretty fucking good. Again, nyeh.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 9, 2010)

The Blair Witch Project.
Basically all my fears of when I'm at Catoctin in the middle of the night. And being in the middle of the woods heightens the fear.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

I saw Garden State for the first time.
I don't remember it very well, except that dude from Scrubs was being the sullen guy.
also cute girl likes your quirkiness


----------



## torachi (Jan 9, 2010)

Dune 
Madagascar
currently watching Videodrome


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> Dune
> Madagascar
> currently watching Videodrome



oh god which dune
say david lynch
say david lynch


----------



## torachi (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah dude, the lynch one.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 9, 2010)

Repo! The Genetic Opera


Pretty boring
I hope Hot Topic people can find something more interesting to obsess over in the future
Like Fight Club

And I really can't imagine what it would be like to go to a screening of this and having everyone sing the whole movie

Excruciating


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Repo! The Genetic Opera



Anthony Stewart Head was the only good part of that entire movie, but unfortunately there were 0 good songs for him to sing


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 9, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Anthony Stewart Head was the only good part of that entire movie, but unfortunately there were 0 good songs for him to sing



Yeah 

:1


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

I feel bad that you saw that.
Like I should be like, "look, don't blame society, he can't help that he just crapped his pants, he's got spastic colon."


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 9, 2010)

I wanted to see it

I wanted to understand the hype behind it


And it had Ogre
Which I would care about if I liked Skinny Puppy


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

I wanted to see it because Anthony Stewart Head was supposed to cut people open.  I didn't know anything else about the movie or the hype before I saw it and I was so disappointed.  He only cuts open like five guys I wanted the whole movie to just be him tearing out people's organs. ): While singing about it with his magnificent voice.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I wanted to see it
> 
> I wanted to understand the hype behind it
> 
> ...



i watched bikini biker bandits go to hell because it had maynard james keenan shooting lasers out of his penis (also he was satan) at dee dee ramone (who was the pope) who had a lightsaber

you know that sounds as bad as it was
probably the least interesting, funny, or whatever movie ive ever seen
i dont know what i was thinking
probably doing it to prove a point to myself that has been lost and replaced with only the memories of one of the worst times of my life


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 9, 2010)

I am a movie masochist and the only thing I can remember I stopped watching is The Bachelor and the Bobby-Soxer because it was slow and I wanted to go to bed


I've seen a fair amount of awful movies

Speed 2, Leonard Part 6, Howard The Duck (Which is worth a rental at least)


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

Have you seen Porno Holocaust

I would like to watch that


----------



## torachi (Jan 9, 2010)

Cannibal Apocalypse
Party Monster


----------



## Stawks (Jan 9, 2010)

I saw Repo! recently and, well, I liked it, but 95% of that was Anthony Stewart Head. Plus, I don't know, even if it was a Hot Topic Dystopia, I'm still a faggot for that sort of thing.

Also watched SLC Punk for the first time in forever. It's sweet, and makes you wonder what the hell happened to Matthew Lilliard. From this to Scooby-Doo.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 9, 2010)

HP6,

Disastrous for the actual movie run...


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 10, 2010)

beauty and the beast


----------



## Rytes (Jan 10, 2010)

Katt Williams: It's Pimpin' Pimpin'

hilarious


----------



## Altamont (Jan 10, 2010)

I just saw Daybreakers. It was meh.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jan 10, 2010)

Just saw 9, it wasn't bad.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2010)

Altamont said:


> I just saw Daybreakers. It was meh.



That movie looks so bad that I kind of want to see it just to rip on it through the whole thing, but I'll be damned if I'm going to give any of my hard earned money to a bunch of hacks jumping on the vampire bandwagon


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 10, 2010)

Munich


----------



## Altamont (Jan 10, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> That movie looks so bad that I kind of want to see it just to rip on it through the whole thing, but I'll be damned if I'm going to give any of my hard earned money to a bunch of hacks jumping on the vampire bandwagon


 
To be honest, it's treatment of vampires was the most refreshing aspect of the film. Rather than being uncharacteristicly romantic studs, the vampires in this film were treated as bloodthirsty monsters that stuck with the old vampiric roots: No reflection, stake in the heart or decapitation kills them, sunlight kills them, etc. I kinda chamged my mind after a night to think it over. It was beter than just meh, maybe a good 7/10. It just needed a better story to back up its mythos and its visuals.


----------



## Winkuru (Jan 10, 2010)

Hannibal

Shit compared to book but with all it flaws it's still watchable because of Anthony Hopkin's and Giancarlo Giannini's (Pazzi) performance.

7/10


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 10, 2010)

This Is England


----------



## nutz (Jan 10, 2010)

Silent Hill, Hill have eyes 2, and texas chainsaw masaker 2 lol,

silent hill is a awsum film
 other two are just chessey horror but funny to watch


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 10, 2010)

Avatar.  :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 11, 2010)

Day Watch, the sequel to Night Watch.  Amazing Russian movies.


----------



## torachi (Jan 11, 2010)

The Box.

Much better than I expected it to be


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jan 11, 2010)

bruno    its was pretty funny


----------



## Diego117 (Jan 11, 2010)

The Blind Side

It's probably in my top 5 of best movies ever.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 12, 2010)

World's Greatest Dad & The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus 


If anyone wants to talk at me about these please do


Both were really fun


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 12, 2010)

Katsuhiro Otomo's "Memories" collection. Found it at Big Lots and almost had a nerdgasm right there... probably the best anime shorts I've ever seen. There's no english language track, but then that might be a plus, really.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2010)

Dementia 13


My first Coppola film (Captain EO doesn't count) and it SUCKED


Hooooeeeeeeee


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jan 14, 2010)

Currently listening to American History X.

Watched it twice yesterday. 

It was that or watching Dazed and Confused again.


----------



## torachi (Jan 14, 2010)

moonchylde said:


> Found it at Big Lots


 
Where the goldest of the gold is found for 5 bux or less.

Starship Troopers followed by Dawn of the Dead '04.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 14, 2010)

Daybreakers. Several questionable points, but unlike most vampire films it wasn't stuffed to bursting with cliche so it was okay.


----------



## Koray (Jan 14, 2010)

^waiting for Daybreakers to come here. I want to watch this movie so much


----------



## Stawks (Jan 14, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Dementia 13
> 
> 
> My first Coppola film (Captain EO doesn't count) and it SUCKED
> ...



Coppola is an overrated POS. Fuck him, fuck American Zoetrope, and fuck the Godfather.

Best thing he ever did was be sorta related to Jason Schwartzman.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 15, 2010)

*The Hurt Locker*....  One of the very few movies that lived up to the positive buzz it received.  God, what a fantastic flick.  <3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 15, 2010)

Across the Universe


----------



## Evylon (Jan 15, 2010)

at cinema, 2012..  awesume (y)


----------



## Stawks (Jan 16, 2010)

The Proposition was a badass Aussie western. John Hurt reminds me why he's the best actor ever.

Adaptation was a really good movie, but I got depressed afterwards 'cause I realized that I was Charlie Kaufman's caricature of failure, plus a hundred pounds minus screenwriting talent.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 16, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes
meh


----------



## Koray (Jan 16, 2010)

I just saw Sherlock Holmes... meh...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

I thought Sherlock Holmes was good

so fuck you >:C


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 16, 2010)

Meh means it was so-so.

Also probably seeing Chicken Little soon


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Meh means it was so-so.



Thanks I understood that already because I'm not retarded :V

And I was disagreeing with you

because the movie was good


----------



## Koray (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Thanks I understood that already because I'm not retarded :V
> 
> And I was disagreeing with you
> 
> because the movie was good



Well, it was good, it had its times, but it could be better.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

Koray said:


> Well, it was good, it had its times, but it could be better.



ok

Everything "could be better," you can't just say that as a reason for not liking something :V .  Come up with a real reason for not liking the movie.

\Most likely you just weren't able to follow the plot, fuckin furfags >:C


----------



## Guilleum2 (Jan 16, 2010)

The first 30 minutes of G.I. Joe. o_o; My goodness, I hardly saw anything, but I laughed at the WHITE ninja. Ahehehe. x3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 18, 2010)

Chicken Little
And GI Joe sucked
the fanbois balls


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2010)

Youth in Revolt


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Youth in Revolt



How was that?


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Jan 19, 2010)

The Boondock Saints.


----------



## Isen (Jan 19, 2010)

The Usual Suspects



David M. Awesome said:


> ok
> 
> Everything "could be better," you can't just say that as a reason for not liking something :V . Come up with a real reason for not liking the movie.
> 
> \Most likely you just weren't able to follow the plot, fuckin furfags >:C


The characters were fun, but I felt like they called up Dan Brown and said, "We need a plot.  Can you whip something up for us real quick?"


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 19, 2010)

Mononoke Hime


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 20, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> How was that?



I really liked it. I don't know how you feel about Michael Cera. I'm not really a fan, and yet the fact that he plays both Michael Cera and "Cool" Michael Cera makes it worth it.

I think

It looks like Juno and I think the studios wanted to sell it like Juno because it's got indie music (instead of old pop songs like Sinatra and Gainsbourg which both main characters listen to) and "quirky" animation which adds nothing but besides that it's a pretty good satire of teen love and is also fairly dark in parts.

It's like bombing right now so you should see it


----------



## X (Jan 20, 2010)

The Book of Eli

it was ok.


----------



## Rewty (Jan 20, 2010)

FurnGully. I mean Avatar. Yeah, it was Avatar.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 20, 2010)

Isen said:


> The characters were fun, but I felt like they called up Dan Brown and said, "We need a plot.  Can you whip something up for us real quick?"



Wait, what plot?
Sherlock Holmes was everywhere.
It could never stay in one place or center around one thing.
And don't get me started on the villian who died the same way he was supposed to die


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 20, 2010)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Wait, what plot?
> Sherlock Holmes was everywhere.
> It could never stay in one place or center around one thing.
> And don't get me started on the villian who died the same way he was supposed to die



So pretty much what I thought you just couldn't follow it


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jan 21, 2010)

Wendigo.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Jan 21, 2010)

The Eighth Day. French film. Very sad, but very very good.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 21, 2010)

Shimotsuma monogatariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Ratte (Jan 22, 2010)

some weird adaptation of The Great Gatsby

it was funny


----------



## Bando (Jan 22, 2010)

Ratte said:


> some weird adaptation of The Great Gatsby
> 
> it was funny



^_^ We just finished that book in my english class. Was it a newer or older movie? My class may have watched it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 22, 2010)

Eragon


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 22, 2010)

District 9
Seriously, what do people see in this movie? Sure, the action sequences are kinda cool, as well as *some* of the CGI, but the cinematography is just annoying, the acting is....yeah....and the dialouge is just hackneyed.


----------



## lowlow64 (Jan 22, 2010)

Scarface.

Say hello to my little friend. <3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 22, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> So pretty much what I thought you just couldn't follow it



I followed it.
Just the pacing didn't slow down.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

Isen said:


> The Usual Suspects
> 
> 
> The characters were fun, but I felt like they called up Dan Brown and said, "We need a plot.  Can you whip something up for us real quick?"


Great movie!

The last movie I saw was Big Fan.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 23, 2010)

Alexander Revisited: Final Cut


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Last movie I watched :
Hachiko
Poor little dog...


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 23, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Eragon



Even Saphira couldn't get me to watch this shit again


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2010)

The Mist, black and white version.

It was fantastic.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2010)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Just the pacing didn't slow down.



Good.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 24, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Even Saphira couldn't get me to watch this shit again



I know, they totally ruined the book.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 24, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I know, they totally ruined the book.



lol.

Totally ruining one of the worst books ever written seems like it would be a marked improvement. The thing is a hackneyed Star Wars ripoff in a fantasy setting so no one will notice, with more nonsensical purple prose than an Eye of Argon reading. Also someone really needs to teach Paolini what the phrase SHOW DON'T TELL means.

But dats another thread.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 24, 2010)

I just saw the new Star Trek movie. It was okay for a movie unto itself, but as a Trek movie it seemed "lacking" somehow.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 25, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I just saw the new Star Trek movie. It was okay for a movie unto itself, but as a Trek movie it seemed "lacking" somehow.


Without a doubt, the best _Trek_ film ever made.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 25, 2010)

I just saw "the book of Eli".
Best. Movie. Ever.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 25, 2010)

Mr. and Mrs. Smith


----------



## Dass (Jan 25, 2010)

Spy Next Door and Die Hard.
^Crap __________^awesome.
^Not my idea.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 25, 2010)

And Spy Next Door.
Not my decision to see it, but, it was totally not worth it when I found the bloopers at the end more funnier than the 90 minutes preceding it.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 25, 2010)

The Three Caballeros :3

BUUUUUUURRRRRRDS~


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

Book of Eli.

Ending ruined the movie for me.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Without a doubt, the best _Trek_ film ever made.



First Contact.


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Jan 26, 2010)

Last movie I saw at home was Disney's Robin Hood (love it). Last movie I say in theaters would be Avatar in 3D. A lot of people say that it's just dances with wolves all over again but I still LOVE this movie. I saw it once and my gf saw it twice.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jan 26, 2010)

g-force and i now wish i didnt


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Jan 26, 2010)

bennyboy1995 said:


> g-force and i now wish i didnt



I thought the mice in the trailer were pretty cute.


----------



## Zerig (Jan 26, 2010)

Just watched Resevoir Dogs.

We should all discuss its awesomeness.


----------



## torachi (Jan 27, 2010)

Legion

then came home and watched The Thing to feel better.


----------



## torachi (Jan 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> The Mist, black and white version.
> 
> It was fantastic.


 
I fucking haaaate that movie. The ending ruined it, completely.


----------



## Hir (Jan 27, 2010)

torachi said:


> I fucking haaaate that movie. The ending ruined it, completely.


Really? I loved the ending.


----------



## torachi (Jan 27, 2010)

It made it feel like any and all character development was shattered by the final scene. It made everything pointless, and in a way, made Mrs. Carmodi right.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Without a doubt, the best _Trek_ film ever made.


 


Stawks said:


> First Contact.


 
Sorry but Wrath of Khan takes the cake. Don't get me wrong, the new Star Trek movie and First Contact are both good films, but Wrath is top dog.


----------



## torachi (Jan 27, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Sorry but Wrath of Khan takes the cake. Don't get me wrong, the new Star Trek movie and First Contact are both good films, but Wrath is top dog.


 
Its all about the one with the whales.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 27, 2010)

torachi said:


> Its all about the one with the whales.



NUCLEAR WESSELS!


----------



## Yandere (Jan 27, 2010)

I think it was 40 Days and 40 Nights. :/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 27, 2010)

torachi said:


> Its all about the one with the whales.


 
TMP was the one movie out of them all that was most relevant to the original point of Star Trek. IV sucked; they just wanted to bring the characters into a contemporary (mid-80s) setting.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 27, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> TMP was the one movie out of them all that was most relevant to the original point of Star Trek. IV sucked; they just wanted to bring the characters into a contemporary (mid-80s) setting.



The point of Star Trek was not to be a boring 2001 clone with lots of long tracking shots of the Enterprise.

I do agree that IV sucked though.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 27, 2010)

See Legion stoned or don't see it at all.

I haven't laughed that hard in years.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 28, 2010)

Goldfinger


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 28, 2010)

Ugetsu and then Space Jam


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 29, 2010)

Why did you watch Space Jam


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 29, 2010)

Nostalgia bullshit


Did you know that my friend's friend's uncle co-wrote that movie?

He helped INVENT Lola Bunny

Holy shit


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 29, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Nostalgia bullshit
> 
> 
> Did you know that my friend's friend's uncle co-wrote that movie?
> ...



If you ever see that guy again punch him in the nose


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 29, 2010)

I thought you were dating a black


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 29, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I thought you were dating a black



What does that have to do with Lola Bunny being an abomination


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 31, 2010)

Edge of Darkness
Reaction:...what?
That is all.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2010)

Avatar- awesome movie.
2012- sucked ass.
Star Trek- It was okay but not spectacular.
Another Gay Movie- Funny as shit.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 1, 2010)

The other night I watched:
"Saludos Amigos!"
"The Three Caballeros"
"The Aristo Cats"

I hadn't seen any of these Disney movies before, and they were all pretty great.  They were really at their best pre-101 Dalmatians.


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2010)

pheonix said:


> 2012


MY HATS!


----------



## Glitch (Feb 2, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland.
Yep.


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 2, 2010)

Predator.


----------



## vinylwolf (Feb 2, 2010)

Beverly Hills Ninja
caught a good 30seconds of it
walked away to waste my time on something more productive


----------



## torachi (Feb 8, 2010)

Pan's Labyrinth

I had high expectations and it was even better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

Beverly Hills Cop

One of the greatest films ever made. Period.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 8, 2010)

i watched half baked the other night. then like a week before that i watched saw 6, and not long before that it was year one.

i dont watch movies much.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 8, 2010)

Spirited Away,
for like the third time this week.


----------



## Isen (Feb 9, 2010)

The Invention of Lying

It was really, really terrible.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 9, 2010)

Isen said:


> The Invention of Lying
> 
> It was really, really terrible.


It looked it.


----------



## Isen (Feb 9, 2010)

It felt like I watched a not that clever but at times slightly amusing SNL sketch that somehow lasted for an hour and a half.  It was so heavy-handed.  I felt like someone told me a knock-knock joke and spent the next hour trying to explain to me why it was funny.


----------



## AzulTS (Feb 9, 2010)

The Matrix: Revolutions. Saw it a couple of days ago. Don't watch too much TV anymore. Nothing I really like.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 9, 2010)

Happy feet <3


----------



## torachi (Feb 9, 2010)

The Dark Half. More from Romero/King, only weak and silly.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 9, 2010)

Legion=stupid.
It should have came out on Christmas!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 10, 2010)

Kids
Moon
Big Fan


----------



## Isen (Feb 10, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Moon


How was it?  I have been meaning to see this for a while now.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 10, 2010)

Isen said:


> How was it?  I have been meaning to see this for a while now.



Moon is _fucking_ awesome.

I know you didn't ask me but whatever. Sam Rockwell is amazing. It's worth seeing.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 10, 2010)

Isen said:


> How was it?  I have been meaning to see this for a while now.



it was very very good sam rockwell is a good actor (like best actor good) and the whole movie is like just him and the kevin spacey computer and you really get sucked into it

i have to say david bowies son you sure can direct and write

though my friend is quick to point out that "space oddity" is nowhere to be heard

patton oswalt did a good job with big fan in case you are a "big fan" (lol) of him too

it was written and directed by the guy who used to edit the onion and who also wrote the wrestler and i feel like its just as good even though i havent seen the wrestler yet


mpove over jeff birges oswalt nad rockwell are going to storm the groscares

edit: you stole my thunder stawks 

lets hit the hell cell


----------



## Isen (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome possum.  I'll have to hunt it down.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 11, 2010)

The Bourne Supremacy.


----------



## torachi (Feb 11, 2010)

Darkman

Fun, but not Raimi's best work.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 11, 2010)

Zombieland!!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 11, 2010)

Lady in the Water


----------



## Jelly (Feb 11, 2010)

gwai wik :3


----------



## Winkuru (Feb 11, 2010)

Forced to watch Ganes.

Crappy film about crappy finnish singer (hurricanes)


----------



## Stawks (Feb 11, 2010)

@ load_blown

I watched Big Fan today, 'cause I wanted to watch Big Fan when I first heard about it (Patton <3) but totally forgot.

That was the sickest shit. I don't agree with the term dark comedy. That was just _dark_.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 12, 2010)

Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Lightning Thief


----------



## Naloughs (Feb 12, 2010)

Lost in Translation

Bill Murray, Scarlet Johansen... common, it's a recipe for awesome AND post-modern philosophy.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 14, 2010)

The Muppet Movie



Stawks said:


> @ load_blown
> 
> I watched Big Fan today, 'cause I wanted to watch Big Fan when I first heard about it (Patton <3) but totally forgot.
> 
> That was the sickest shit. I don't agree with the term dark comedy. That was just _dark_.



It's not quite a comedy

It's not quite a drama

But it sure does make me like football


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Feb 17, 2010)

The Lost Boys. Best movie ever


----------



## Stawks (Feb 21, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> It's not quite a comedy
> 
> It's not quite a drama
> 
> But it sure does make me like football



On that note, but without the football, I just watched World's Greatest Dad and it was spectacular.

I only heard about it recently, it came out last year. Robin Williams is fucking excellent in it, and I usually hate Robin Williams.

See it.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Feb 21, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Robin Williams is fucking excellent in it, and I usually hate Robin Williams.
> 
> See it.



Thats cause you watched movies like Jumanji. He has been in a few good movies, oddly he plays a great bad guy, One Hour Photo, and Insomnia were both good movies that he played bad guys in. but I've never heard of World's Greatest Dad. Ill  have to go check it out


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 21, 2010)

Stawks said:


> On that note, but without the football, I just watched World's Greatest Dad and it was spectacular.
> 
> I only heard about it recently, it came out last year. Robin Williams is fucking excellent in it, and I usually hate Robin Williams.
> 
> See it.



i saw that and i thought it was just a hoot and a holler


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 21, 2010)

beyond silence


----------



## Browder (Feb 21, 2010)

The Usual Suspects. Disappointed, because I guessed the ending halfway through the movie. Kevin Spacey's still good though.


----------



## torachi (Feb 21, 2010)

My Name Is Bruce (not as good as Bubba Ho-Tep) & Blood Sucking Freaks (fucking amazing)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 21, 2010)

Shutter Island.
Good, but not great.
But what movie isn't these days?


----------



## Marietta (Feb 21, 2010)

*The Patriot*

I love this movie. Extended Unrated version on Blu-ray. Oh, yeah.

The I saw *The Taking of Pelham 1-2-3* remake.
It had a few good moments but overall it seriously cannot compare to the original... at all.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

How can I remember. the last thing i listened to was Knotcast.


----------



## Surgat (Feb 22, 2010)

Shutter Island.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 22, 2010)

all dogs go to heaven 2


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 22, 2010)

was either The secret of N.I.M.H. or the first land before time had em both on same day, forgot which was first/last


----------



## Tweet (Feb 22, 2010)

Repo: The Genetic Opera. Holy fffff my mind was blown.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 22, 2010)

i watched SLC Punk earlier.
hadnt seen it in 5 years.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 22, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i watched SLC Punk earlier.
> hadnt seen it in 5 years.



I love this movie.


----------



## torachi (Feb 22, 2010)

Event Horizon followed by Drag Me To Hell.

Both are highly entertaining.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 22, 2010)

Just finished watching A Home at the End of the World.

 The acting was pretty decent, but mostly it was just one big, resounding MEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

 I did love the book though.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2010)

Tweet said:


> Repo: The Genetic Opera. Holy fffff my mind was blown.


 
I wanted to see that because I have a genetic alt and virus fetish was it good?

Cats Don't Dance


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 22, 2010)

"The Fifth Element"

Big badda boom!


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 22, 2010)

Persona363 said:


> Last movie I saw was Coraline. Great movie, really trippy.


I love that Signature! ^^


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 23, 2010)

Pan's Labyrinth

Yeah it was pretty good. The frog was hilarious.


----------



## torachi (Feb 23, 2010)

Ã€ l'intÃ©rieur a.k.a. Inside

I REALLY suggest this movie to anyone who enjoys graphic, disturbing films. It was amazing, and fucking unrelenting.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

Monty Python's The Life of Br(w)ian


----------



## Sortika (Feb 24, 2010)

torachi said:


> Ã€ l'intÃ©rieur a.k.a. Inside
> 
> I REALLY suggest this movie to anyone who enjoys graphic, disturbing films. It was amazing, and fucking unrelenting.



This might be the next film I see!

But the last one was.. oh gee, it's been a while. I think it was the extended version of Watchmen (Y)


----------



## Fehne (Feb 28, 2010)

Tristan and Isolde, just a couple hours ago.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 28, 2010)

Jurassic Park.


----------



## Fuh (Feb 28, 2010)

Valentine's Day :3


----------



## torachi (Feb 28, 2010)

District 9

8/10


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 28, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Jurassic Park.



\o.

I haven't seen that for a while now.

I should watch it again.


----------



## Koray (Feb 28, 2010)

Surgat said:


> Shutter Island.



This^ 

My moods after 
*:*W 

*:*T 

*:*F


----------



## Altamont (Feb 28, 2010)

The Lion King 2: Simba's Pride.

Then, The hurt Locker. Love 'em both


----------



## Lleerk (Feb 28, 2010)

District 9
awesome movie!!!


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 1, 2010)

Shutter Island

Watching Hot Rod now


----------



## torachi (Mar 1, 2010)

Shutter Island

bad bad movie. terrible.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 1, 2010)

what

I thought it was great


----------



## torachi (Mar 1, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> what
> 
> I thought it was great


 
i didnt
fux that movie.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 1, 2010)

torachi said:


> i didnt
> fux that movie.



ok

why not

too scary for you? :V


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 1, 2010)

Cop Out
ugh


----------



## Stawks (Mar 2, 2010)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Cop Out
> ugh



This.

That movie would have been better if it was just about Kevin Pollak and Adam Brody pimping around in snazzy boots solving crimes.

2fat2fly should go back to the View Askewniverse.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2010)

This is the same as "Last Film You Watched," right? That would be the beautiful Wong Kar-Wai film _In the Mood for Love_. I still have the theme stuck in my head.


----------



## Surgat (Mar 6, 2010)

Children of Men.


----------



## Bando (Mar 6, 2010)

Was talking about seeing Alice in Wonderland with friends Sunday.

Last one I watched was Book of Eli.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 6, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland

They should have called it "Through the Looking Glass", because that is the name of the book it was based on. Liter-RAGE.

Pretty entertaining, but absolutely not worth seeing it in 3D.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 6, 2010)

Surgat said:


> Children of Men.



Damn I love that film.

Last thing I saw was Roman Polanski's latest, The Ghost Writer. I can feel what's coming now.


----------



## torachi (Mar 6, 2010)

I just watched 'Teeth'. Soo much fun 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780622/
8/10 Ironically it made me really horny.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 6, 2010)

Mr. Hollands Opus


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 6, 2010)

G-Force was meh, like really meh... no, lower than meh...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

The Bucket List

Awesome movie


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2010)

Red Dawn <3


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 6, 2010)

The Gravedancers
Wrestlemaniac
Wendigo
Progeny


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 7, 2010)

New Alice in Wonderland
meh


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 7, 2010)

My fiance just got done watching Pet Sematary.
I watched pretty much all except the VERY VERY beginning with him.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 7, 2010)

The Fly, I wanna see the sequel.


----------



## Browder (Mar 7, 2010)

Clive Barker's Midnight Meat Train. Very well directed. Script was very meh.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 8, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> The Fly, I wanna see the sequel.



Oh, no, no you do not.


----------



## torachi (Mar 8, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> The Fly, I wanna see the sequel.


 
Vincent Price or Jeff Goldblum? If its the 1958 one Stawks is right, dont mess with that. But the sequel to Cronenberg's 86 classic is campy fun in the rehashing department. Its littered with follow-up cliches but the effects stay just about on par with the original (just not as jaw-clenching). I picked up the single disk with both movies on it for like 7.99. Totally worth it. The double disk SE with both however, is not.

OT:
I ate mescaline last night then watched Brainscan o.0 then E.T. ;-;
This morning I watched Otis. Crazy fun serial killer.



> ok
> 
> why not
> 
> too scary for you?


What I find scary is that people ate it up like it was decently written/acted/directed. It wasn't. It was suuuuch shit.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 8, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Oh, no, no you do not.





torachi said:


> Vincent Price or Jeff Goldblum? If its the 1958 one Stawks is right, dont mess with that. But the sequel to Cronenberg's 86 classic is campy fun in the rehashing department. Its littered with follow-up cliches but the effects stay just about on par with the original (just not as jaw-clenching). I picked up the single disk with both movies on it for like 7.99. Totally worth it. The double disk SE with both however, is not.
> 
> OT:
> I ate mescaline last night then watched Brainscan o.0 then E.T. ;-;
> ...



Cronenberg's, I'm not a big fan of 50s movies AKA I'm not American.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 9, 2010)

short cuts

do the right thing


and thennnn

phantasm

i was blown







away


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 9, 2010)

I saw the new Alice in Wonderland

IN THREEEEE DEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Cronenberg's, I'm not a big fan of 50s movies AKA I'm not American.


 Canadians export 2 things better than Americunts: Beer and venereal horror


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 9, 2010)

Saw V on DVD.

Just... no more, please, guys.
It's not in the least bit scary, just violent, and you have _no reason_ to care about what happens to any character at all.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Saw V on DVD.
> 
> Just... no more, please, guys.
> It's not in the least bit scary, just violent, and you have _no reason_ to care about what happens to any character at all.


Been that way since the first.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> Been that way since the first.



I actually liked the first and second, especially knowing they had a very small budget to begin with. They were clever back then...

Also Ben from Lost was totally in the first one. BEN :3


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 9, 2010)

Mousehunt, I never tire of that movie.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 9, 2010)

Drag me to hell. Amazingly the campy atmosphere actually added to the experience instead of detracting from it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 9, 2010)

the house of the devil


----------



## Skittle (Mar 9, 2010)

Army of Darkness.

Again. :3


----------



## Leon (Mar 10, 2010)

skittle said:


> Army of Darkness.
> 
> Again. :3


 
I'm going to go find that and watch it. :3c


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 10, 2010)

I just saw Shudder Island the other day, though it was great. Though there is one thing that bugs me:



Spoiler



I only figured he was insane until he entered the light house. Then I was all like "Oooh, I see what's going on here." Not sure how I should feel about that.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 10, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm going to go find that and watch it. :3c


It's epically awesome.


----------



## torachi (Mar 10, 2010)

skittle said:


> It's epically awesome.


 
Truer words never spoken.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 10, 2010)

Drive-In Massacre


----------



## torachi (Mar 10, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I just saw Shudder Island the other day, though it was great. Though there is one thing that bugs me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
fail.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

*The Last Movie You Watched!*

Movie: The Outlaw Josey Wales 

Rating:  5/5!

Simple enough eh?!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*

Starship Troopers.

3/5


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*

Movie: Fight Club

Rating: 5/5


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*

Ooo I love Fight Club!

Starship Troopers was awesome when I watched it the first. Now watching it, wth?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*

Avatar: 5/5.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*

The last thing I saw that anyone here would know what the hell it was would be _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_: 4/5.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*

Watching the redwall series Martain the Warrior again.
5/5 still for me.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*

District 9 5/5


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*



Mufasa's_Boy said:


> Movie: Fight Club
> 
> Rating: 5/5



This.

5/5


----------



## KrazyRandomness (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*

For me: Alice in Wonderland.
I give it 5/5.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*

Star Trek (2009)

5/5

And this is coming from a TNG fan.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*

You people have good tastes in movies! ilu all! <3


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*

The Jungle Book 2
3/5


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*

The Truman Show.

5/5


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*

on big screen: District 9 5/5

on TV Hot fuzz 5/5


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 12, 2010)

I watched Hitchcock's "The Birds" 5/5 definitely!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

ty for the tread save


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*



Captain Spyro said:


> Star Trek (2009)
> 
> 5/5
> 
> And this is coming from a TNG fan.


 
Loved it had to watch it again since you posted it
and its awesome on blue ray:grin:
5/5


----------



## torachi (Mar 12, 2010)

Moon 9/10
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1182345/

Hollywood, more movies like this plzkthx


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 12, 2010)

The Jungle Book 2.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*



Captain Spyro said:


> Star Trek (2009)
> 
> 5/5
> 
> And this is coming from a TNG fan.



DS9 > TNG > TOS > Voyager >>> Enterprise

Actually I don't see what liking any of these has to do with the new movie. It's a reboot more or less.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*



Stawks said:


> TNG > TOS > Voyager >>> DS9


Fixed your post! (In my my world, Enterprise doesn't even exist.)


----------



## Altamont (Mar 12, 2010)

Fantastic Mr. Fox. Absolutely loved it, 5/5.

I also saw Precious, Waiting for Godot, and The Princess and the Frog. All also 5/5.


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 12, 2010)

Serenity. Nathan Fillion is awesome.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*



Easog said:


> Fixed your post! (In my my world, Enterprise doesn't even exist.)


 
Star Trek wasent even part of the name like it was in the others


----------



## Altamont (Mar 13, 2010)

Short Circuit 2. Man, I forgot how much I loved this as a kid!


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 13, 2010)

_Shutter Island_. Very stupid.

As it happens "negate everything that happened in the movie up to this point" is not part of writing an intelligent script. It is, however, an important part of how to write pretentious crap.

On the upside, it's not quite as stupid as its 2009 predecessor _The Uninvited_.

Also, watched _Shredder _again.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 13, 2010)

Pontypool
5/5

If there's a good recent b-movie I can recommend, it's this. It's a psychological thriller with good actors, and an original story. It was described as a zombie flick, although I don't know if that's exactly what it is. Regardless, it's the first movie I've seen in a while that left me freaked out. And it doesn't leave you thinking "Well, it was pretty good for a b-movie." No, it's a good move. It doesn't feel like a b-movie.

I heard of it while reading about Dead Air, and saw a post mentioning that Dead Air's plot actually came from Pontypool.


----------



## Altamont (Mar 14, 2010)

I just saw the new Alice in Wonderland. It was...alright. The plot made no sense whatsoever, but it was still fun to watch. I'd give it a 7/10.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*



Easog said:


> Fixed your post! (In my my world, Enterprise doesn't even exist.)



People shit on Enterprise because they can't understand the breed of sexy that is Scott Bakula. I WANT HIM IN ME (Anyone who gets this joke wins my heart forever <3)

ALSO! Theory: the only good thing about TNG is Riker's beard. Proof: First season, no beard, shit show. Rest of the series, beard, good shit. SCIENCE.

I just watched Dead Snow. You know, that movie with the Nazi zombies and the Norwegians and a whole bloodbucket of what the fuck? It wasn't good. But it was _awesome_.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: The Last Movie You Watched!*



Stawks said:


> Theory: the only good thing about TNG is Riker's beard. Proof: First season, no beard, shit show. Rest of the series, beard, good shit. SCIENCE.


This theory actually sounds pretty plausible. Also, were you ranking them from best to worst? Because that's what I got from the greater-than signs. BI



			
				Stawks said:
			
		

> I just watched Dead Snow. You know, that movie with the Nazi zombies and the Norwegians and a whole bloodbucket of what the fuck? It wasn't good. But it was _awesome_.


I enjoyed Dead Snow way more than I should have. But _Jesus fishcakes,_ what a movie!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 14, 2010)

*Alvin and the Chipmunks:  The Squeakquel*


----------



## Koray (Mar 14, 2010)

The Hungover. 

I expected more....


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 14, 2010)

I checked out Green Zone earlier. I love Greengrass' films, but this one was just so monotone. It's nowhere near the quality of the Bourne films.


----------



## torachi (Mar 14, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> _Shutter Island_. Very stupid.
> 
> As it happens "negate everything that happened in the movie up to this point" is not part of writing an intelligent script. It is, however, an important part of how to write pretentious crap.
> 
> ...


 
Finally, someone else! ilu! <3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

Gladiator on Blu-Ray


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 14, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> *Alvin and the Chipmunks: The Squeakquel*


 
Is it as cute & stupid as the first one?

Also, The Sorcerer's Isle or something, basically a Russian Harry Potter rip-off.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 15, 2010)

I just saw The Fountain and I LOVED it. I can't be the only one who thinks it is severely underrated.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 15, 2010)

Alice in wonderland.

And I liked it.

And District 9.

And it was very good.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 15, 2010)

_Night Skies_ and _The Locals_.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 15, 2010)

Evil Dead II. :3 My limited edition one <3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 15, 2010)

Gremlins & Gremlins 2: The New Batch


----------



## torachi (Mar 15, 2010)

Mister Frost

7/10 decent if you like slow paced, creepy thinkers.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 15, 2010)

Robots


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 16, 2010)

Where the Wild things are:

Kind of depressing really and just  not as pleasant as expexcted, like I thought though, it had nice settings and was filmed well.

Ending was also rather abrupt.=/


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm listening to Saw...


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 16, 2010)

Brooklyn's Finest.  It was a lot better than I thought it would be.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 16, 2010)

the ghost writer, Roman Polanski
- watch it- it was a damn fine feature. gripping, seductive, and enveloping.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 16, 2010)

avatar was freakin amazing if you havent seen it yet go see it


----------



## kinkycoyote (Mar 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I just saw The Fountain and I LOVED it. I can't be the only one who thinks it is severely underrated.



The Fountain was a great movie.

Currently watching The Incredibly Strange Creatures Who Stopped Living And Became Mixed-Up Zombies, the Mystery Science Theater 3000 version.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...redibly+strange"+mst3k&hl=en&client=firefox-a

Friggin' hysterical.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 17, 2010)

Fritz the Cat (lol furry) which was amazing

Top Secret! Also great.

The Amityville Horror, or, Let's Film Ryan Reynolds Shirtless for an Hour and a Half.

I watched part of 2012 but then fell asleep.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 17, 2010)

The Swan Princess.


----------



## Naloughs (Mar 18, 2010)

The Science of Sleep (Hella-yes)


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 18, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> *Alvin and the Chipmunks:  The Squeakquel*



Dear Gawd....I had to take the kids to that.  The pop corn was the best part. 



Ibuuyk said:


> Is it as cute & stupid as the first one?



Its dripping in cute and drowning in stupid.  Its actually a great kids film but....

Alice in Wonderland rocked.  Saw it last Friday, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Winkuru (Mar 19, 2010)

American History X

Great film, great film.


----------



## torachi (Mar 19, 2010)

I Spit Upon Your Grave aka Day of the Woman

9/10 
<3 raep/revenge exploit


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lola Rennt
Great visual film


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 20, 2010)

2012. 3/5 I give it 3/5 because the cgi was good in some spots and bad in others, and also every scean was just a nother 'omg we almost died' kinda thing. All, n all. It was a good movie I don't think I would buy it, but it was worth watching I recomend it. Ps I watched it at my rich ass friends house in a $60,000 theater room! Epic


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 20, 2010)

The Fourth Kind. 

God that was a terrible movie.


----------



## Naloughs (Mar 20, 2010)

Whip It   

-Good enough... the 80's build-up montage neer goes out of style, but if you're trying to make a respectable film, maybe don't use it more than once...


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 20, 2010)

_The Land that Time Forgot _remake
_Lockjaw: Rise of the Kulev Serpent
Warriors of Terra
Watchmen
Pulse_ remake


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

_Creation_

Very touching drama. Everyone hatin' on it "because Darwin is t3h evil!" is missing out by not even giving it a chance.
It's not really about his work, but more his moral dilemna and loss of his daughter...


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 21, 2010)

Oblivion Island: Haruka and the Magic Mirror

Its a 3d anime movie.. and its really good.. if you guys wanna watch it.. you can get download links from: http://zorori-project.niceboard.net/


----------



## Sulggo (Mar 21, 2010)

Uh public enemys but I was drunk and kept passing out during it


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 21, 2010)

The Mist and Dodgeball


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 21, 2010)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> The Mist and Dodgeball



Apart from the sub-par special effects, The Mist is one of my favourite scary films ever.


----------



## Altamont (Mar 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Apart from the sub-par special effects, The Mist is one of my favourite scary films ever.



I absolutely love The Mist! Yeah, the effects were so-so, but the rest of the film...oh man...

It's especially good when you see the DVD Black & White version; gives the entire film a very _Twilight Zone_-ish kind of vibe.

Last movie I watched...

There was She's Out of My League, which I thoroughly enjoyed, and also Mary and Max which was wonderful and...interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 21, 2010)

The Edge of Darkness.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 21, 2010)

The Last Starfighter.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Art of War


----------



## Stawks (Mar 21, 2010)

The musical adaptation of Little Shop of Horrors, and the Birdcage.

I'm a pretty girl :3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 23, 2010)

Went and saw Alice in Wonderland last week, it was alright.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 23, 2010)

Year One


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 23, 2010)

Scary Movie 2 came on last night. It still makes me laugh.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 24, 2010)

The Men Who Stare at Goats


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 24, 2010)

Cinderella 2


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 24, 2010)

Just watched most of The Seven Samurai on TCM. Yojimbo is on now. 8)


----------



## torachi (Mar 24, 2010)

The Wrestler
9/10
Mickey Rourke is the man


----------



## TWILLIGHT (Mar 24, 2010)

AVATAR (3D Version).


----------



## Stawks (Mar 24, 2010)

Layer Cake.

It was awesome. Daniel Craig is smexy and Ensign O'Brien was there :3


----------



## Hir (Mar 24, 2010)

Drag Me To Hell.

It was great apart from the dumb blonde bitch.



			
				Dumb Blonde Bimbo Bitch of Death said:
			
		

> *someone dies* "It's so sad!!"



*an hero*


----------



## torachi (Mar 26, 2010)

Emmanuelle and the White Slave Trade 6/10 very silly and almost all sex scenes, but overall enjoyable italian exploit

Be Kind Rewind 8/10 <3 vhs, old school


----------



## Skittle (Mar 26, 2010)

Evil Dead


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 26, 2010)

How to Train Your Dragon
In RealD.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 27, 2010)

Pitch Black


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 27, 2010)

Corpse Bride.


----------



## torachi (Mar 27, 2010)

Planet of Dinosaurs 8/10 for nostolgia and the decent stop-motion, the rest is a laughable mess, great if you're baked. The synth score is fuckin *amazing*.


----------



## torachi (Mar 28, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland
7/10
much better, mr. burton. the dialogue is bland and pasty, some characaters deserved more development. but if the story is familiar and you accept is as visual story telling, escaping into the 3D is pretty easy. and epic dragon is epic.

atleast it wasnt planet of the apes

edit: oh yeah, and the dancing was gay. real gay.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 29, 2010)

torachi said:


> edit: oh yeah, and the dancing was gay. real gay.


And not even the good kind.

It was just stupid gay.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 29, 2010)

Lost Highway


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 29, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Lost Highway



Cool, I just saw that a few days ago too. Last things I saw proper were How to Train Your Dragon (liked) and The Machinist (loved).


----------



## torachi (Mar 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> And not even the good kind.
> 
> It was just stupid gay.


 
the worst kind. the michael jackson kind.


----------



## Slantedfloors (Mar 29, 2010)

Zombieland


----------



## Stawks (Mar 29, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland was a shithole of a movie, presented in GLORIOUS HEADSPLITOVISION. Fuck you Mr. Burton.


----------



## Altamont (Mar 29, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Alice in Wonderland was a shithole of a movie, presented in GLORIOUS HEADSPLITOVISION. Fuck you Mr. Burton.


 
I saw that in theatres a couple of weeks ago becuase a friend of mine had seen it four times and said it was the best movie ever.

Um...no.

I actually thought it was _alright_, but there was just so much wrong with it: The incoherent plot (in a crappy script way, not a Lewis Carrol Way), the inconsistent effects, and the downright moronic ending...I dunno....i give it a 6/10, on a good day.

On the bright side, I watched Fantastic Mr. Fox and Mary and Max, both wonderful animated films and one of them particularly entertaining to the furry in me


----------



## Stawks (Mar 29, 2010)

Altamont said:


> I saw that in theatres a couple of weeks ago becuase a friend of mine had seen it four times and said it was the best movie ever.
> 
> Um...no.
> 
> ...



Mr. Fox :3

Alice was shit, but it had it's moments. The Cheshire Cat was pretty well done. And Alan Rickman is the best part of everything he's in. The white footsoldiers which looked like chess pieces were awesome, but the chessboard overhead shot thing absolutely sucked.

Basically I'm just disappointed with Johnny Depp. I was expecting Gary Oldman. He gave us Joe Pesci. Over the top, but not in a scene-chewing way, in an irritating way.

And like you said the script didn't make dick for sense.

I really hate this movie.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 29, 2010)

Altamont said:


> On the bright side, I watched Fantastic Mr. Fox and Mary and Max, both wonderful animated films and one of them particularly entertaining to the furry in me



Fox I can see for the furry quality, but Mary & Max?  Both are really great though. I want to get Fox on Blu-ray, I love it.


----------



## Altamont (Mar 29, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Fox I can see for the furry quality, but Mary & Max?  Both are really great though. I want to get Fox on Blu-ray, I love it.


 
Lol, i think that "?" is the reaction that everyone in the world had when they saw Mary and max, but I love it! Plus, Philip Seymour Hoffman is a God amongst men.

Speaking of him, I just watched Synecdoche, New York. Now I ask, is Charlie Kaufman legally allowed to be so aweosme?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 29, 2010)

Altamont said:


> Lol, i think that "?" is the reaction that everyone in the world had when they saw Mary and max, but I love it! Plus, Philip Seymour Hoffman is a God amongst men.
> 
> Speaking of him, I just watched Synecdoche, New York. Now I ask, is Charlie Kaufman legally allowed to be so aweosme?



Synechdoche OM NOM NOM, I love mindfucks like that. 

So, I guess to be on topic, last thing I saw was The Secret of Kells, and that was drop dead gorgeous animation.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 30, 2010)

Crispin Glover was neat as the Knave He was like a sneaky spider :3



Beetlejuice


----------



## torachi (Mar 31, 2010)

Naked Lunch 10/10

After eating a pile of extracted lysergic amides, I watched this film. I effectively lost my shit.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 31, 2010)

Braveheart
meh.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2010)

Terminator: Salvation

Lots of things blew up. Including the Governor of California.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 31, 2010)

torachi said:


> Naked Lunch 10/10
> 
> After eating a pile of extracted lysergic amides, I watched this film. I effectively lost my shit.



haha

When I watched it I had some sort of cold/fever and by the end I was sweating and feeling like I was tripping out


The soundtrack OWNS  Ornette Coleman & Master Musicians of Jajouka


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 2, 2010)

A Serious Man yesterday

The Last House on the Left (1972) today


----------



## Matt (Apr 2, 2010)

Tank Girl


----------



## torachi (Apr 2, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> When I watched it I had some sort of cold/fever and by the end I was sweating and feeling like I was tripping out


im still kinda tripped out by it o.0

La Bete aka The Beast 7/10

I've been a fan of fucked up movies for a while, and I've never seen anything quite like this.
FURRIES, HAVE I GOT A MOVIE FOR YOU

Not only does this film open with nauseating shots of *HORSE COCK *and *PULSATING HORSE VAGINA *(and *HORSE SEX*),
we are also gifted with mass amounts of 

*FURSUIT RAEP *(with full prosthetics!!)

I have never seen so much animal semen in my life. The rat-bear in the movie also seems to have quite the foot-fetish. There are some subplots involving a priest with young boys and a negro with a ginger. 

Do yourself a favor and see this bizzare frenchy flick.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 4, 2010)

The Big Lebowski at a packed midnight showing at the Del Mar Theater. Fuck yes!


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 4, 2010)

How to Train Your Dragon.  Adorable :3

Also I think I am pretty much just not going to see any movies in 3D anymore, it's so rarely worth paying the extra money for a shallow gimmick.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 4, 2010)

I finally got around to watching Chicago.

I was pleasantly surprised.

_Very_ pleasantly.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 4, 2010)

How to train your dragon (twice)


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 4, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland

(Not my choice)

It was alright.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2010)

The Wraith. My god, I love that movie. Skank is like the best movie villain ever. He huffs WD40.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Apr 4, 2010)

_Clash of the Titans_

The pacing in this movie was surprisingly good. Also, it had an actual story. Both of which are things that megabudget blockbusters rarely have going for them.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Alice in Wonderland
> 
> (Not my choice)
> 
> It was alright.



It was _great_.


----------



## Surgat (Apr 4, 2010)

_Clash of the Titans_. 

It was alright, but the characterization was a little weak, and Hades wasn't a _particularly_ bad guy in the original mythos.


----------



## Altamont (Apr 4, 2010)

After months of bashing I figured I would actually watch Twilight: New Moon, so I could at least hate it on something other than principle. I watched it.

Every part of me that was good and pure is gone. The world has gone utterly gray. I...I think I am now among the walking damned...those who have seen New Moon...

God...oh god oh god oh god...just let me die...there can be no hell worse than New Moon...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

Days of Heaven, which just came out on beautiful Blu-ray. Fucking awesome!


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2010)

Clash of the Titans. The pace was really ...fuck, I don't know what I'm talking about with movies. It was action-y, it kept me entertained, and it was my first time in an IMAX, so I was just impressed with that. 

My only criticism was that it was a little anticlimactic when he beat Hades, the whole scene lasted less than a few seconds.  

Although, to be fair, I don't think I've seen a movie about greek mythology that I didn't like.


----------



## entropicage (Apr 5, 2010)

Fried Green Tomatoes.

Meh. My boyfriend is a girl when it comes to movies.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 5, 2010)

entropicage said:


> My boyfriend is a girl



Awesome.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 5, 2010)

How to Train Your Dragon
Half of Sherlock Holmes (Fell asleep)
The Craft


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Apr 5, 2010)

_How to Train your Dragon_

There was some good stuff, some bad stuff, none of which was really noteworthy. Well, at least the dragon designs were amusing.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 5, 2010)

NIMH 2 and Hot Tub Time Machine.
Meh to both of them.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 5, 2010)

_Dr. Strangelove, Or: How I Learned To Stop Worrying And Love The Bomb_

I don't believe I'll ever get tired of Peter Sellers.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 5, 2010)

MEIN FUHRER

I CAN VALK!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 5, 2010)

You can't fight in here! This is the War Room!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

Gentlemen, you can't fight in here, this is the War Room!

Shit, beat me to it.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 5, 2010)

Ever seen a Commie drink a glass a water, Mandrake?

Vodka

That's what they drink


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

Precious bodily fluids!


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 5, 2010)

_How to Train your Dragon

_Certainly my fav computer animated non-Pixar picture!


----------



## Isen (Apr 5, 2010)

I have been sitting around with a rented copy of _Let the Right One In_ for two weeks total now, but I haven't had a chance to watch it because of midterms.

What the heck.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 6, 2010)

*ROB ZOMBIE'S*
*HOUSE OF EXACTLY 1000 CORPSES*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 6, 2010)

Saw 5.


----------



## torachi (Apr 9, 2010)

Dario Argento's Opera 8/10
Pee Wee's Big Adventure 7/10


----------



## Altamont (Apr 9, 2010)

Antichrist...oh my...

Let's just say that watching a woman perform self-mutilation on her genitals with a pair of rusty scissors is about as pleasant as it sounds...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 9, 2010)

Altamont said:


> Antichrist...oh my...
> 
> Let's just say that watching a woman perform self-mutilation on her genitals with a pair of rusty scissors is about as pleasant as it sounds...



Congrats on sitting through it though, I actually thought it was one of the best films of last year.


----------



## Ames (Apr 9, 2010)

I finally got around to watching Pan's Labyrinth.  I thought it was fantastic.


----------



## Altamont (Apr 10, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I finally got around to watching Pan's Labyrinth.  I thought it was fantastic.



Pan's Labyrinth=Most amazing Fairytale Ever. NO offense to the fanboys out there, but it beat's T. Burton's Alice in Wonderland by a mile and a half. Absolutely incredible film-making.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 10, 2010)

Just watched the Station Agent today.

Good little movie.

Poor Peter Dinklage. He'll never get taken seriously with a name like that.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 10, 2010)

Altamont said:


> it beat's T. Burton's Alice in Wonderland by a mile and a half.



I would say a mile and 2 parsecs. 


The Third Man


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 10, 2010)

Altamont said:


> Pan's Labyrinth=Most amazing Fairytale Ever. NO offense to the fanboys out there, but it beat's T. Burton's Alice in Wonderland by a mile and a half. Absolutely incredible film-making.



Well yeah, Tim Burton's Alice was fucking abysmal


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 10, 2010)

Put Ponyo for the 3rd time, didnt actualy watch it much this time tho.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 10, 2010)

I watched Borat for the first time. Scatological humour can only go so far, I'm sure anyone with two brain cells to rub together left it all behind in kindergarten.

Other than that, I'd say I enjoyed it a lot. It may have stooped a little low at times, but it was still a genuinely hilarious movie. 8/10.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 10, 2010)

I watched Fritz the Cat! That is certainly a, uh, "special" animated film, but I found it to be an interesting little anachronistic film that found a way to simultaneously highlight some of the social contradictions of the 60s and be perverse enough for a niche market.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Altamont said:


> Pan's Labyrinth=Most amazing Fairytale Ever. NO offense to the fanboys out there, but it beat's T. Burton's Alice in Wonderland by a mile and a half. Absolutely incredible film-making.


I liked the scene with that banquet hall type thing and the little fairies...I dunno what it is about that monster eating them that makes me happy...but I love that part...


----------



## Chmat (Apr 10, 2010)

Spirit - Stallion of the Cimarron. IDK why, i just watched it, and it was just as good as the last time I saw it.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 10, 2010)

My Name is Bruce (<33333333333333333), Couple's Retreat and now soon gonna be The Hangover.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 10, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I watched Fritz the Cat! That is certainly a, uh, "special" animated film, but I found it to be an interesting little anachronistic film that found a way to simultaneously highlight some of the social contradictions of the 60s and be perverse enough for a niche market.



Fritz the Cat is _amazing_ <3



WillowWulf said:


> I liked the scene with that banquet hall type thing and the little fairies...I dunno what it is about that monster eating them that makes me happy...but I love that part...



Someone's into vore.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Someone's into vore.


I wouldn't say as a fetish though...


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I liked the scene with that banquet hall type thing and the little fairies...I dunno what it is about that monster eating them that makes me happy...but I love that part...



....you a vore? :|


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ....you a vore? :|


I wouldn't say I am... :/


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 10, 2010)

I saw _How to Train Your Dragon_ a few day ago and genuinely liked it. Then again, I like just about any movie that isn't outright terrible, but that is besides the point. I thought it was cute. 

Speaking of strangelove, since my last post in this thread I saw that movie as well. This shitty YouTube one, yes, but I saw it nonetheless. Great movie, very funny stuff.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 10, 2010)

The Birth of a Nation. America's equivalent of the Battleship Potemkin.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 10, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> The Birth of a Nation. America's equivalent of the Battleship Potemkin.


Shame some people can't stop crying DAS RACIST long enough to appreciate what a groundbreaker it was in establishing movies as an art form.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 10, 2010)

Easog said:


> Shame some people can't stop crying DAS RACIST long enough to appreciate what a groundbreaker it was in establishing movies as an art form.


 
The term "ignorant" is often misapplied. Because political correctness is favoured over honesty nowadays.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 11, 2010)

The Swedish film The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. There's a kickass punky bisexual chick in it.


----------



## Altamont (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> The Swedish film The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. There's a kickass punky bisexual chick in it.



I'm reading the book version of that right now


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 11, 2010)

I put in the movie Red Cliff got a phone call from a friend, was over when finished. got to watch it again


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 11, 2010)

Chinatown (1974).

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 11, 2010)

Bourne Identity and The Wild


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Bourne Identity and The Wild



The Wild is the only film I've ever really wanted to walk out of.
Jesus Christ.
I spent _money _to watch that.

That snake that was literally saying "durrr" and trying to make mental illness funny was the worse.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2010)

Zombieland

Predictable, occasionally amusing, the part with Bob was fucking bollocks and totally didn't fit in.


----------



## torachi (Apr 11, 2010)

Shrooms 7/10

Decent as a horror film, nothing really special but the twist was good and unexpected. Take the kids from the Ruins and put them into a hybrid of Hills Have Eyes and High Tension, make them all tripping, and you essentially have this movie.

Its works well as a cautionary tale, too. Don't put shit into your body that you dont understand! And shrooms are not alcohol. =/


----------



## were99 (Apr 12, 2010)

Avatar <3 by James Cameroun in 3D gwahhhh so awesoooome and furry's too xD.
Maybe he's an furry lover too ? xD

Personnaly I recommended it, espiacially because of the story which is very interesting =D


----------



## torachi (Apr 12, 2010)

were99 said:


> Maybe he's *an furry lover* too ?


 
this needs its own ED definition.


----------



## Ames (Apr 12, 2010)

were99 said:


> Avatar <3 by James Cameroun in 3D gwahhhh so awesoooome and furry's too xD.
> Maybe he's an furry lover too ? xD
> 
> Personnaly I recommended it, espiacially because of the story which is very interesting =D



I saw this interview on TV with the main actors in Avatar.

Apparently, James Cameron is a bit of a nutjob...  Before filming, he took the main actors to a rainforest (in south america I think) and had them run around in the jungle wearing nothing but thongs and those na'vi ears; to have them "experience the real thing."


----------



## hontor (Apr 12, 2010)

Avatar) Frequently reviewing, studying the local animals)


----------



## Hir (Apr 12, 2010)

were99 said:


> Avatar <3 by James Cameroun in 3D gwahhhh so awesoooome and furry's too xD.
> Maybe he's an furry lover too ? xD
> 
> Personnaly I recommended it, espiacially because of the story which is very interesting =D


Just fucking die. *PLEASE.*


----------



## Altamont (Apr 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Just fucking die. *PLEASE.*



Sorry man, but I love avatar too, and I'm about as film buff as it gets.


----------



## Hir (Apr 12, 2010)

Altamont said:


> Sorry man, but I love avatar too, and I'm about as film buff as it gets.


That's cool man, but just don't act like...._that...._


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 13, 2010)

Altamont said:


> Sorry man, but I love avatar too, and I'm about as film buff as it gets.



Me too. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 13, 2010)

Liking Avatar is fine, praising the plot is not.


----------



## Clutch (Apr 13, 2010)

The last movie I've seen was Ninja Assassin, and man that was so Freaking Bloody! But what a Great movie it was....


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm watching Black Hawk Down for the first time since it came out.

Orlando, NOOO. D:


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 13, 2010)

I saw _The Hurt Locker_ yesterday.

Can see why it won its award, but I'm not big on the "LIFE OF A SOLDIEEERRRRRR" movies. :\


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 13, 2010)

Hurt Locker looked mad boring

War movies are usually p. boring


Never gonna see Avatar


----------



## Alstor (Apr 13, 2010)

Saw "Hot Tub Time Machine" last Saturday. It was good, I was confused, [thread=68375]and I bitched about it.[/thread]


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 13, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Hurt Locker looked mad boring
> 
> War movies are usually p. boring



The bomb defusing scenes were actually pretty intense, but there was a part with a sniper fight which made me get up and go to the bathroom.

also there were some funny jokes

probably more funny jokes than you would see in, say, "Hot Tub Time Machine."

My only complaints are what I said above and also that 



Spoiler



in the end none of the plot threads that get started ever get any resolution so in retrospect you realise that there were a whole lot of scenes that were completely pointless, but then again, with this sort of movie that might be entirely the point.  But that's just pretentious and makes me like the movie even less.



:V


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

*Me as for actually seeing it Alice in Wonderland and as for hearing I hope to see ANOES(A Nightmare on Elm Street) at opening day. Power to the Freddy fans!!! I'm going in costume. I'm so excited! 
*


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 13, 2010)

Just got done watching Fantastic Mr. Fox. 


You can almost never go wrong turning one of Dahl's books into a movie.

(The remake of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory is what makes it an 'almost'.)


----------



## torachi (Apr 13, 2010)

Deliverance 8/10
creepy inbred hillbillies



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> * Power to the Freddy fans!!! *


 
why would freddy fans be excited to someone other than Robert Englund?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 13, 2010)

_Passchendaele_.

A lot of the movie is laughably bad. Paul Gross is a great director, but he should *not* act or write. Now that I think of it, it's pretty arrogant to make a movie written, starring and directed by the same person.

The war scenes though, are unquestionably the best I have ever seen.

That includes _Saving Private Ryan_.

On that note, that movie was actually pretty mediocre.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 14, 2010)

Star Trek.

My regret is not seeing this in theaters.  It was awesome.


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

Clutch said:


> The last movie I've seen was Ninja Assassin, and man that was so Freaking Bloody! But what a Great movie it was....



I fucking loved that movie.

The plot was worse than shit, but the action sequences were as awesome as fuck.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 14, 2010)

I do want to see Green Zone, How To Train A Dragon,  Alice in Wonderland, and Ninja Assassin. They look like one of the most mainstream movies of the year right now.


----------



## Isen (Apr 14, 2010)

Let the Right One In.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 15, 2010)

How to Train your Dragon and Clash of the Titans.  Both in 3D.

Clash isn't worth watching in 3D.  You can tell it was tacked on at the last minute.  It did nothing for the movie.
Dragons used the 3D a little better, especially with the flying scenes.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 15, 2010)

Pulp Fiction. Epic.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 15, 2010)

Rented Red cliff part 1 and 2. Watched the first part and enjoyed it so far.

John Woo lives up to his reputation.:grin:


----------



## Miles_Rose (Apr 15, 2010)

Ponyo in Japanese with subtitles. I sadly didn't get to finish it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 16, 2010)

Kick Ass


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 16, 2010)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Kick Ass


Want
to
see
it

-----

Summer Wars (avatar and sig are related), for some reason I can't stop watching it. I've watched it so many times that I don't even need subtitles anymore to know what the characters are saying in the important parts of the movie. (Watched 5 times) Hell, I've been watching a 720p version I downloaded with spanish subs.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 17, 2010)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Kick Ass



How good was it, usually when a movie is big enough to spark some sort of controversy (http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/weekendroundup-04-16-10.html) It's good enough to see.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Apr 18, 2010)

_Knowing _is actually nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 18, 2010)

I watched _The Pursuit of Happyness_ for the first time yesterday.

My heart. It broke.
I wanted to cheer at the ending, he deserved it so much. ;^;


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 18, 2010)

Kick-Ass & Slaughterhouse-Five


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 18, 2010)

Kick-Ass was pumped as hell.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 18, 2010)

Princess and the Frog last night along with A Serious Man this morning. The Coen Brothers made me look and think what could have happened @ the end of the movie, because spoilers: they end it with a cliffhanger. Thinking too much this morning set me in the mood for a short nap.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 18, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> How good was it, usually when a movie is big enough to spark some sort of controversy (http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/weekendroundup-04-16-10.html) It's good enough to see.



Really? What I saw is people making drama over Hit Girl cursing out the baddies. And yet people made the same drama when that kid from Role Models was cursing out everyone.

How original.
People, it's a movie! 
 ---

Anyways, the awkward scene 



Spoiler



between the dad and little girl with a gun


 got me laughing. And the one who directed Kick Ass was behind Stardust, which I liked as well. But it was cool to see this coming out of a guy who just directed a dark, romantic fantasy, love story. All in all, Kick Ass was fun.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 19, 2010)

Kick-Ass here as well; sorry fanboys, it's a no-go from me.


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2010)

I just finished Up in the Air with George Clooney. It was sadder than I expected. (From a George Clooney movie.)


----------



## Stawks (Apr 19, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Slaughterhouse-Five



Is this good?

It's my favourite book, and Vonnegut has said good things about the movie, which never happens. So I've been meaning to see it.

I watched Sunshine Cleaning and My Winnipeg today. Both good.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 20, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Is this good?



Really really good

Never read the book though

That probably makes me a poseur


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 20, 2010)

The Breakfast Club
and
Beavis and Butt-Head Do America.

I don't remember which order I watched them in.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 20, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Really really good
> 
> Never read the book though
> 
> That probably makes me a poseur



Yeah

It's ok though.

ilu


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 21, 2010)

Antichrist


It was a little slow


----------



## Stawks (Apr 21, 2010)

lord_brown, Slaughter-House Five was indeed good.

I'm fuckin' astounded they managed to make such a good adaptation.

I watched Up In The Air recently. It was good. Thank You For Smoking is still better.
Also The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance.

All I have to say is

Piiiiiiiiiilgrrrrrim


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm buying the Avatar DVD tomorrow, kept my 3D glasses from when I went to watch it at the cinema.


----------



## Altamont (Apr 21, 2010)

Kick-Ass.

Thought it kicked ass.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 23, 2010)

Coffin Joe is who I wanna grow up to be


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Apr 24, 2010)

_Outlander_

Overly long, despite the general lack of interesting story elements. No attempt to make the audience care about "doomed" characters. Uses some _Jaws _plot points most creature features stopped using ages ago. and because it's both a "megabudget blockbuster" it often tries to show off its effects yet because the monster is supposed to be scary or and least induce suspense, they often try to avoid showing the monster, resulting in a movie that feels bipolar.

Basically, it's a perfect example of how you can't make a good huge budget monster movie because it simply doesn't work.


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm beginning to watch Planet Terror and my god it's wonderful.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 24, 2010)

I just watched "Oblivion Island: Haruka and the Magic Mirror."  It was very good.

This movie had a really strange aesthetic: 3D models, but all of the environments had painted textures.  It was really beautiful at times, but at others things could just look very strange.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

I watched the first ten minutes of Avatar... It isn't worth it without the 3-D... >.>


----------



## Alstor (Apr 24, 2010)

"Gangs of New York"

One of the best fight scenes I have ever seen.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Apr 24, 2010)

Saw Kick @$$ yesterday ...It rocks :3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 24, 2010)

Lovely Bones and Death at a Funeral remake


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 24, 2010)

how was death at a funeral?

it looks really funny


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 25, 2010)

I saw Oceans. It's a bit shallow. *BA DUM TSSH*


----------



## Stawks (Apr 25, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> how was death at a funeral?
> 
> it looks really funny



RAEG


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Mothman and The Blair Witch Project 2


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 25, 2010)

Alien, director's cut.

Couldn't see much of a difference other than a new scene near the end.

And goddamn, that hysterical woman is still an annoying whiny bitch.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 25, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> how was death at a funeral?
> 
> it looks really funny



No.
It wasn't.
It had its parts.
But it was not hilarious.


----------



## Altamont (Apr 25, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Alien, director's cut.
> 
> Couldn't see much of a difference other than a new scene near the end.
> 
> And goddamn, that hysterical woman is still an annoying whiny bitch.



The most drastic differences are in the Aliens and Alien 3 extended editions. Aliens' adds more backstory and a bit more depth to Ripley's character, and Alien 3 goes from alright to awesome, if you'd believe it, with the additional twenty or so minutes of footage.


----------



## Altamont (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, and I just watched Man on the Moon. Jim Carey is my hero; that movie is a masterpiece.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 25, 2010)

Stawks said:


> RAEG



danny glover pooping on tracy morgans hand


how is that not funny

how


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 25, 2010)

Altamont said:


> The most drastic differences are in the Aliens and Alien 3 extended editions. Aliens' adds more backstory and a bit more depth to Ripley's character, and Alien 3 goes from alright to awesome, if you'd believe it, with the additional twenty or so minutes of footage.



I never understood why they took out the turret sequence in Aliens, that was awesome.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 25, 2010)

Saw Beneath Hill 60 yesterday, was pretty awesome.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Gavrill (Apr 25, 2010)

American Psycho. Talk about an awkward video to watch with your sister and her boyfriend.


----------



## Ames (Apr 25, 2010)

I saw transmorphers: fall of man on sci fi.

It was terribad.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 25, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


>



Fuck yeah, my favorite Terrence Malick flick along with The New World.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 25, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> danny glover pooping on tracy morgans hand
> 
> 
> how is that not funny
> ...



'Cause

Cause cause cause

Cause the original had naked Alan Tudyk.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 26, 2010)

How to train your dragon
Went to the movies with my little brother, saw it in 3d..
It was actually amazing, almost started crying in the middle of the cinema..
Thought it was gonna be one of those madagascar-style movies (AGAIN), it wasn't.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Apr 26, 2010)

Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unfortunate Events. If I was Brad Silberling, I would have left the marriage play scene where it was, instead of replacing it with the train sequence. And I would have ended it as third book ended originally, where Olaf escapes after Sunny bit the wooden leg off.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 27, 2010)

The brilliant Andrei Tarkovsky's mind-blowing film _Stalker_. I can't rave enough about this film. It's the film that inspired the video game series S.T.A.L.K.E.R., by the way. A really haunting sci-fi masterpiece; do see it if you truly love film.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

The Hangover


----------



## Altamont (Apr 27, 2010)

Stawks said:


> 'Cause
> 
> Cause cause cause
> 
> Cause the original had naked Alan Tudyk.



But this new Death at a Funeral has Zoe Saldana. And there's not a thing on this earth that beats that.


----------



## Browder (Apr 30, 2010)

Ferris Bueler's Day Off. Watching it now.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> Ferris Bueler's Day Off. Watching it now.



I'll probably see that during a midnight showing next month. :3 Bueller.... Bueller....


Last things I saw were an indie drama called _La Mission_ about a masculine Latino father who reacts negatively when he finds out his son is gay, and a Bruce Lee kung fu classic called _Fist of Fury_. HEYYOOWWWW!!!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 30, 2010)

"In Bruges", just now. Second watch, it's amazing.

I suggest you watch it right now, I mean really.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 30, 2010)

UHF, second viewing, just finished.

"Lesbian-Nazi hookers abducted by UFOs and forced into weight-loss programs.  All this week on Town Talk."

Weird Al's still funny


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> "In Bruges", just now. Second watch, it's amazing.
> 
> I suggest you watch it right now, I mean really.



Oh man, the fatty American being warned about the stairwell. x3

The jump near the end always upsets me though, plus he could've hurt some people below with those coins...


----------



## Browder (Apr 30, 2010)

Watching Reign of Fire now.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> Watching Reign of Fire now.



(You changed your avatar again!)

EW.
Shit sux so bad, Jesus Christ.

It had such potential. How can you mess up dragons being woken up into our present day world?!
GRR.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 30, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oh man, the fatty American being warned about the stairwell. x3
> 
> The jump near the end always upsets me though, plus he could've hurt some people below with those coins...


The ending is pretty damn beautiful in general. Like the climbing up the stairs bit and when he's running away from off the boat at the end and then everything after that.

The ending couldn't have been better, also.

I'm not sure if I see it as a comedy or what. The funniest bit imo is "You two are weird. Would you like some cocaine?" His face is just brilliant.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 1, 2010)

Ghostbusters 2, first veiwing

EGON:  "This slime reacts to positive emotions as well, Venkman."

RAY:  "Yeah, we've tried singing to it, talking to it, giving it positive reinforcement..."

VENKMAN:  "Have you tried sleeping with it?"

_Egon looks away...

_VENKAMN:  "You sly dog, you!" 

EDIT:  Wooo 200 posts!


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 1, 2010)

Cats Don't Dance. Epic film.


----------



## LizardKing (May 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> The brilliant Andrei Tarkovsky's mind-blowing film _Stalker_. I can't rave enough about this film. It's the film that inspired the video game series S.T.A.L.K.E.R., by the way. A really haunting sci-fi masterpiece; do see it if you truly love film.



I didn't realise there was a film. I'll have to try and see that.


Also I just finished watching Enter the Dragon (hurr hurr), the good version with the nunchuck scene :awesome:


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Cats Don't Dance. Epic film.


I love that movie


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (May 1, 2010)

_Back Slash_ and _The Slaughterhouse Massacre_



Harebelle said:


> It had such potential. How can you mess up dragons being woken up into our present day world?!
> GRR.



So true.

I consider it possibly *the *worst movie I've ever seen. Considering I've seen films that have been compared to _Monster a Go-Go*_ and _Manos_*, the fact I only finished Reign of Fire once out of three attempts... that's fucking terrible.

* - which if I'm not mistaken are themselves so bad that even the MST3K versions have been said to be painful to watch.


----------



## Riley (May 1, 2010)

I watched Dune last night...

At least it made the book seem a little better?


----------



## LizardKing (May 1, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> I watched Dune last night...
> 
> At least it made the book seem a little better?



I hated the fact they turned the Fremen from awesome bad-asses willing to sacrifice themselves to destroy the enemy, to just random dudes with better guns than the other dudes.

Plus it was really clichÃ©d and camp and aaaarghno


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 1, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> I watched Dune last night...
> 
> At least it made the book seem a little better?



I can't believe David Lynch did that one. :3


----------



## Hir (May 1, 2010)

In Bruges thanks to Teto. And I _really_ mean thanks to Teto. Man, that was brilliant.


----------



## Tao (May 1, 2010)

The old Clash of the Titans. I saw it a few weeks ago and I convinced my boyfriend that it wasn't bad because it was old.


----------



## Skittle (May 1, 2010)

Event Horizon.

:3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 1, 2010)

the equinox...a journey into the supernatural


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 1, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> In Bruges thanks to Teto. And I _really_ mean thanks to Teto. Man, that was brilliant.


Was watching it in sync with him, discussing on MSN, and I was not surprised that he liked it.

Everybody else watch it now for goodness sake.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 1, 2010)

Sleepy Hollow and X Men


----------



## Dyluck (May 1, 2010)

Teto said:


> Was watching it in sync with him, discussing on MSN, and I was not surprised that he liked it.
> 
> Everybody else watch it now for goodness sake.



I've seen it like three times


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 2, 2010)

Braveheart.



Or, I should say, ten or fifteen minutes of Braveheart. What a terrible movie. Oh god, what a terrible, terrible movie.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2010)

Easog said:


> Braveheart.
> 
> 
> 
> Or, I should say, ten or fifteen minutes of Braveheart. What a terrible movie. Oh god, what a terrible, terrible movie.



what how can you say that that movie is a classic you are a terrible person


----------



## Jelly (May 2, 2010)

some richard kern thing with lydia lunch giving foetus a blowjob


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2010)

oh, right, I saw the new Nightmare on Elm Street.

shit sucked


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 2, 2010)

And now Red Dawn is on and I'm watching it. Why do I do this to myself.


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 2, 2010)

Kick Ass.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 2, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> Kick Ass.



Is is worth getting on DVD when it comes out?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 2, 2010)

Rented avatar. Sat down watched it twice. Played it again the next day while cleaning my room.
Really thinking of buying it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 2, 2010)

My dad got Avatar last week. I haven't had an urge to watch it yet.


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

Teto said:


> My dad got Avatar last week. I haven't had an urge to watch it yet.



Really, you should have seen it in the theater.


IN IMAX 3-D
​


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 2, 2010)

Closest theater is 130 miles and I don't know if they do 3D or even have Avatar showing.

I want to see a movie in 3D sometime. The only experience I've had with 3D is reading little codes on the backs of comic books when I was 7.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 2, 2010)

Teto said:


> Closest theater is 130 miles and I don't know if they do 3D or even have Avatar showing.
> 
> I want to see a movie in 3D sometime. The only experience I've had with 3D is reading little codes on the backs of comic books when I was 7.


Honestly, don't bother. Nine times out of ten it just amounts to a cheap gimmick that does little or nothing to enhance the experience of seeing the movie.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 3, 2010)

Easog said:


> Honestly, don't bother. Nine times out of ten it just amounts to a cheap gimmick that does little or nothing to enhance the experience of seeing the movie.


Yeah, I don't have time for cheap gimmicks, I'm too busy playing my new Sonic game anyway. HE HAS A SWORD OMG WAT


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

What's Eating Gilbert Grape.

YES.
The slow-pace and focus on just the family and not so much what happens is almost like an anime.
And De Caprio was more brilliant as kid than anything he's done lately ('cept Body of Lies)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 3, 2010)

Star Trek II: The Wrath of Kha(aaaaaaaaaaaa)n(!). Two non-Trek fans watched it with me. We watched The Motion Picture a few days earlier. I still think it's the best one from a science fiction perspective.


----------



## LizardKing (May 3, 2010)

District 9

A pretty crap copy but enjoyable all the same. Need to get it on DVD really.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> District 9
> 
> A pretty crap copy but enjoyable all the same. Need to get it on DVD really.



Wikus is so cute.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

Avatar, 9/10


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 3, 2010)

Just finished watching The Rock.

Every so often I feel the urge to go out and watch a Sean Connery movie.


----------



## Altamont (May 3, 2010)

Disney's The Hunchback of Notre Dame.

"Hellfire" is absolutely one of Disney's finest (Non-Pixar) moments of all time, hands down. Still gives me chills.


----------



## Luca (May 3, 2010)

Just saw the scarface ending.


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Is is worth getting on DVD when it comes out?


 I liked it, I would get it.


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Is is worth getting on DVD when it comes out?



Do you like super hero movies?

Because this is probably the best one ever



JamesB said:


> Really, you should have seen it in the theater.
> 
> IN IMAX 3-D



because it's not worth seeing otherwise


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 5, 2010)

Altamont said:


> Disney's The Hunchback of Notre Dame.
> 
> "Hellfire" is absolutely one of Disney's finest (Non-Pixar) moments of all time, hands down. Still gives me chills.


Agreed, though I have to say, when a children's movie includes a musical about raping and murdering the female lead, something is probably out of place.


----------



## Altamont (May 5, 2010)

Tiny Toon Adventures: How I Spent My Vacation.

My love for Tiny Toons is probably obsessive at this point, but it doesn't matter, because it's amazing.


----------



## Jay the Fox (May 5, 2010)

Finding Nemo. Forgot how awesome it was.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 6, 2010)

Bad Lieutenant

I liked it, but this movie is not for everyone.  The main character's a corrupt officer and a drug addict, yet he's the "good guy" believe it or not.


----------



## Stawks (May 6, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Bad Lieutenant
> 
> I liked it, but this movie is not for everyone.  The main character's a corrupt officer and a drug addict, yet he's the "good guy" believe it or not.



SHOOT HIM AGAIN! HIS SOUL IS STILL DANCING!

While the music from Strozek plays... It's amazing.


----------



## Karimah (May 6, 2010)

Nightmare on Elm Street. Pretty good, although I personally didn't care for the "new" Freddy's look :/ The old one was waaaaaay cooler  The new one is almost too real, I felt sorry for his face more than intimidated.

"I'm sorry your face was melted :O"

Edit: The new version of Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 8, 2010)

Re-watched 300, Kung Fu Hustle and Hot Fuzz.

Good times.


----------



## Altamont (May 8, 2010)

Iron Man 2. Absolutely bad-ass, even with the laggy second-act. Loved it even more than the first!

And it's not a movie, but I saw the musical In the Heights last night, and it was absolutely fantastic!


----------



## LizardKing (May 8, 2010)

Land of the Lost

Meh. Was amusing in places, but I only really bothered watching it all for the dinos.

Also why did they have awesome-looking dinos but the alien things were right out of 1970's Dr Who? Blarrgh.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (May 8, 2010)

_Haunted Boat

_Honestly I had no idea what was going on.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 9, 2010)

Iron Man, Tale of Despereaux, Iron Man 2 and X Men 2.


----------



## Altamont (May 9, 2010)

Observe and Report (Funny, but dark), Tiny Toon Adventures: How I Spent My Vacation, and Twin Peaks.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 9, 2010)

_Children of Men_

Greatest Sci-Fi movie I seen in awhile. I almost-cried/actually cried three times.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

The Lovely Bones


----------



## Hir (May 9, 2010)

About A Boy.

The kid in the film is my hero.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

I haven't watched a movie since I moved out, my DVD Player/VHS just won't work & it's brand new.  I think it's missing a cable, but I can't find the fucker.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 9, 2010)

House of Flying Daggers, a visually stunning martial arts film, and with a melodramatic romance plot, if that's your thing.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> House of Flying Daggers, a visually stunning martial arts film, and with a melodramatic romance plot, if that's your thing.



Watched it, it was actually good.  I remember seeing a similar Chinese film in which warriors would jump from bamboo to bamboo looking like they're flying & throw swords at each others with a precision that isn't humanly* possible.

*Although I wouldn't be surprised if elite forces could actually pull that off.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Watched it, it was actually good.  I remember seeing a similar Chinese film in which warriors would jump from bamboo to bamboo looking like they're flying & throw swords at each others with a precision that isn't humanly* possible.
> 
> *Although I wouldn't be surprised if elite forces could actually pull that off.



Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon is pretty similar to Daggers. Both are really beautiful.


----------



## Altamont (May 10, 2010)

City Lights. Charlie Chaplin is God.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 10, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon is pretty similar to Daggers. Both are really beautiful.



Indeed, Oriental movies tend to look like art, not to my displeasure.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Indeed, Oriental movies tend to look like art, not to my displeasure.


Ever heard of Bakemonogatari? You should watch it. Got my current avatar from that show, as well as my signature.

It's really artsy in its style. I haven't gotten through enough of it to judge yet, but a friend of mine who has watched it says that the artsyness is in itself the storytelling.

Sounds pretentious enough for you, right?


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 10, 2010)

Teto said:


> Ever heard of Bakemonogatari? You should watch it. Got my current avatar from that show, as well as my signature.
> 
> It's really artsy in its style. I haven't gotten through enough of it to judge yet, but a friend of mine who has watched it says that the artsyness is in itself the storytelling.
> 
> Sounds pretentious enough for you, right?



Well, aren't you a snot :V

Anyway, what's the movie about?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Well, aren't you a snot :V
> 
> Anyway, what's the movie about?


Of course I am, and we all know your word is law around here, don't we now.

I know I mentioned it here, in a thread about movies, but it's a series. Off topic, I know, but the thought came to me here, so I didn't want to go into another topic and say "Hey Ibuuyk, you should watch this" or PM you, because other people might want to watch it like. It's 14 episodes, and like I said I'm not really far enough in to know what's actually going on. I've watched the first episode and it's rather vague.

http://www.zomganime.com/bakemonogatari-episode-1/

Go for it maaaaan


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 10, 2010)

Teto said:


> Of course I am, and we all know your word is law around here, don't we now.
> 
> I know I mentioned it here, in a thread about movies, but it's a series. Off topic, I know, but the thought came to me here, so I didn't want to go into another topic and say "Hey Ibuuyk, you should watch this" or PM you, because other people might want to watch it like. It's 14 episodes, and like I said I'm not really far enough in to know what's actually going on. I've watched the first episode and it's rather vague.
> 
> ...



Ah shucks, an anime.  Got a really tight download limit, so I can barely watch Naruto & Bleach, can't add a third anime. Sorry dude.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Ah shucks, an anime.  Got a really tight download limit, so I can barely watch Naruto & Bleach, can't add a third anime. Sorry dude.


Ah, it's fine. If you ever find that you could manage it, watch. I've only watched the first episode, but I can already say that I'm going to like it. It's nice to look at.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 10, 2010)

Teto said:


> Ah, it's fine. If you ever find that you could manage it, do so though. I've only watched the first episode, but I can already say that I'm going to like it.



Yea, might as well download it at the college, it's right next to my house.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, might as well download it at the college, it's right next to my house.


Bahaha. Stealing internet. I like it. As long as you get round to watching it sometime though, I think you'd enjoy it.

Also, In Bruges is a good movie you should try and watch sometime. And Grave of the Fireflies. Both of them you can find on Youtube, and I've made playlists I'll link you to. Both very good movies.

In Bruges is a dark comedy, and also pretty sad. That's you're basic outline.
Grave of the Fireflies is just a very very sad movie, set in Japan during the Second World War. It's anime, and I'm just putting it here in case you haven't seen it already, which I hope you have.

In Bruges
Grave of the Fireflies


----------



## Apollo (May 10, 2010)

Uhh... Jeremiah.


----------



## Jashwa (May 10, 2010)

Iron Man 2. It was pretty good.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 10, 2010)

Teto said:


> Bahaha. Stealing internet. I like it. As long as you get round to watching it sometime though, I think you'd enjoy it.
> 
> Also, In Bruges is a good movie you should try and watch sometime. And Grave of the Fireflies. Both of them you can find on Youtube, and I've made playlists I'll link you to. Both very good movies.
> 
> ...



I've already seen Grave of the Fireflies, it's good.


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Ah shucks, an anime.  Got a really tight download limit, so I can barely watch Naruto & Bleach, can't add a third anime. Sorry dude.



My suggestion:  Drop those two and watch some animu that aren't terrible.  Or watch some series that aren't going to go on for ever repeating the same formula, and then come back to them if you really want.

Try s-cry-ed, it has enough of people beating the shit out of each other to replace both of those other shows, except the animation and story are actually good.

And everyone in the world needs to watch Gurren Lagann.  No anime will ever be better.

Code Geass is pretty good, too.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2010)

Oh wait. Guys.

Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind.
Pom Poko

These are both very good movies, and I might watch Pom Poko tomorrow because I just remembered it.


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

Teto said:


> Oh wait. Guys.
> 
> Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind.
> Pom Poko
> ...



Yeeeeeessssss <3


----------



## Jashwa (May 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> My suggestion:  Drop those two and watch some animu that aren't terrible.  Or watch some series that aren't going to go on for ever repeating the same formula, and then come back to them if you really want.
> 
> Try s-cry-ed, it has enough of people beating the shit out of each other to replace both of those other shows, except the animation and story are actually good.
> 
> ...


Agreed on Code Geass and S-cry-ed. S-cry-ed is my favorite anime all time, I think. 

I haven't watched Gurren Lagann.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 10, 2010)

Teto said:


> Oh wait. Guys.
> 
> Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind.
> Pom Poko
> ...



What about Princess Mononoke?



Dyluck said:


> My suggestion:  Drop those two and watch some  animu that aren't terrible.  Or watch some series that aren't going to  go on for ever repeating the same formula, and then come back to them if  you really want.
> 
> Try s-cry-ed, it has enough of people beating the shit out of each other  to replace both of those other shows, except the animation and story  are actually good.
> 
> ...



But Naruto's got Rock Lee & Bleach's got Komamura >='(


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Agreed on Code Geass and S-cry-ed. S-cry-ed is my favorite anime all time, I think.
> 
> I haven't watched Gurren Lagann.



Then you will soon have a new favourite anime of all time. 8)


----------



## Hackfox (May 10, 2010)

Porn count? 
Then = bible black
Otherwise...
Iron man 2


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 11, 2010)

L.I.E.


----------



## Stawks (May 11, 2010)

Anime Talking About People: just watch Cowboy Bebop. The idea that other anime need exist is absurd, because that show is absolutely perfect.

Also I love Gundam Wing.

That's it, though.

Teto: What's your favourite part of In Bruges? Is it where Peter Dinklage gets shot in the head? Because I really dig that part.


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Anime Talking About People: just watch Cowboy Bebop. The idea that other anime need exist is absurd, because that show is absolutely perfect.
> 
> Also I love Gundam Wing.
> 
> That's it, though.



Does Bebop even need mentioning?  There's no excuse for anyone having not watched it.

Gundam Wing is p gay, though, gotta say.  My favourite Gundam series is probably 08th MS Team.  It's only 12 episodes but all of them are amazing.

Also: Blue Sub No. 6.  Especially relevant due to furries (then again, so is Gurren Lagann).


----------



## Jashwa (May 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Does Bebop even need mentioning?  There's no excuse for anyone having not watched it.
> 
> Gundam Wing is p gay, though, gotta say.  My favourite Gundam series is probably 08t


Agreed with all three.

The only reason to like Gundam Wing is nostalgia factor. I watched through the series again this year because of that and it was fucking painful because it was so bad.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 11, 2010)

Just watched The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus.

It's a shame that Heath Ledger's dead.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 11, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> What about Princess Mononoke?


It's great too yeah, but I don't like it as much as Nausicaa and Pom  Poko.



Stawks said:


> Teto: What's your favourite part of In Bruges? Is it where Peter Dinklage gets shot in the head? Because I really dig that part.


Nah, mine's the ending. I love it so much for some reason.


----------



## Stawks (May 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Gundam Wing is p gay, though, gotta say.  My favourite Gundam series is probably 08th MS Team.  It's only 12 episodes but all of them are amazing.



Hey, man. Screw yourself. That's my childhood you're putting down there.

Last Waltz? I love that shit. The one robot had the big gun? Classic!

Deathscythe? Come on. It's like poetry.



Teto said:


> Nah, mine's the ending. I love it so much for some reason.



Peter Dinklage getting shot in the head is sorta the ending!

You know, the midget.

Also shouldn't you be off singing us a song right now?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 11, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Peter Dinklage getting shot in the head is sorta the ending!
> 
> You know, the midget.
> 
> Also shouldn't you be off singing us a song right now?


Yeah, I looked him up before posting. I mean when he's being taken off on the stretcher and this plays.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Last flick I saw was Enemy Of The State.


----------



## Jashwa (May 11, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Hey, man. Screw yourself. That's my childhood you're putting down there.
> 
> Last Waltz? I love that shit. The one robot had the big gun? Classic!
> 
> Deathscythe? Come on. It's like poetry.


Last Waltz was actually pretty good. I was talking about the regular series.


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Last Waltz was actually pretty good. I was talking about the regular series.



I liked the ending a lot.  That was pretty bad ass.


----------



## pheonix (May 11, 2010)

Don't mess with the Zohan. It was alright. I'd rather have been drunk as shit when I saw it.


----------



## 8-bit (May 11, 2010)

Clash of the Titans remake. Everything but the Medusa fight was utter shit.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Clash of the Titans remake. Everything but the Medusa fight was utter shit.



Really?  Damn, it actually looked good.

Ah well, thanks for telling me.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (May 11, 2010)

Saw 6 Best film ever


----------



## Alstor (May 11, 2010)

Speed. Michael Bay can't touch that good shit.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 11, 2010)

Dj-ing wolf said:


> Saw 6 Best film ever


what


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

Dj-ing wolf said:


> Saw 6 Best film ever



The Hell it is.

Or maybe I watched Saw V the other day, I don't know... they're all the same after II.
The cop (who gets squished at the end) and the bad guy he was chasing look IDENTICAL, so I was having a really hard time telling them apart through the film.


----------



## Oovie (May 12, 2010)

I just recently watched How to Train Your Dragon, and I was pretty pleased that it was a rather good movie. But then I set myself up for disappointment of course when the idea to rule 34 it dawned on me. I was for some foolish reason, hoping nobody would touch the movie.

I only just now watched Zombieland as well, that was hilarious! Very satisfied after watching it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 12, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I just recently watched How to Train Your Dragon, and I was pretty pleased that it was a rather good movie. But then I set myself up for disappointment of course when the idea to rule 34 it dawned on me. I was for some foolish reason, hoping nobody would touch the movie.
> 
> I only just now watched *Zombieland* as well, that was hilarious! Very satisfied after watching it.



Gimme Twinkies!


----------



## Sinceresnow (May 12, 2010)

i watched Dead Poet Society today and it was a good movie


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (May 13, 2010)

_Lonely Joe_ 

By general movie standards, it was nothing special; however, it was advertised as a slasher movie and didn't really deliver on anything people watch slasher movies for. What the hell?


----------



## Stawks (May 13, 2010)

The Good, the Bad, and the Weird

It's like a 10/10

Absolutely one of the best movie I've seen in a long time. Enjoyed every moment. Thanks, Korea.


----------



## LeoTen (May 13, 2010)

Gamer.  I don't watch movies all that often, to be honest. xP  But when I do, I like to watch them with my full attention.


----------



## Querk (May 15, 2010)

I saw _Gattaca_ yesterday. It's a pretty great movie IMO.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 15, 2010)

Final Fantasy VII Advent Children ^_^ one winged angel FTW


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2010)

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Gnome (May 16, 2010)

i just re-watched
The City of lost Children & Eraser-head


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

Gnome said:


> i just re-watched
> The City of lost Children & Eraser-head



That movie still gives me funky-ass dreams.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 16, 2010)

The Poseidon Adventure (1972) and Looney Tunes : Back in Action


----------



## Isen (May 17, 2010)

The Fantastic Mr. Fox


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 17, 2010)

Dark City. Oh my.


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2010)

I watched Avatar again on the weekend, with my bf's family.


----------



## Dyluck (May 18, 2010)

Kikujiro

so much <3


----------



## arisfelis (May 19, 2010)

Querk said:


> I saw _Gattaca_ yesterday. It's a pretty great movie IMO.


That is easily my favorite movie ever. XD

I ended up watching Shutter Island last night. It was okay.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 19, 2010)

The Michael Keaton Batman films.

 Catwoman


----------



## Slyck (May 19, 2010)

Inb4 Nurse Nancy.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 19, 2010)

Pride and Prejudice.

My "I just don't want to deal with anything right now" movie.


----------



## Varian (May 19, 2010)

Last movie I saw was How to Train Your Dragon. 
It was much better than I thought It would be. Visually it wasn't great, but I liked the plot.


----------



## Lucki (May 19, 2010)

Beowulf, and GAWD it was shit >_<


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 20, 2010)

Lucki said:


> Beowulf, and GAWD it was shit >_<



Which one?


----------



## LizardKing (May 21, 2010)

Story of Ricky

xD


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 21, 2010)

SHERLOCK
HOLMES

<333

---
LizardKing: Is that that mental Chinese film set in the prison? The violence was beyond hilarious.


----------



## Stawks (May 21, 2010)

RICKI OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 21, 2010)

Shaolin Soccer, from that guy who brought us Kung Fu Hustle.


Actually, it was really funny. Somewhat cheap, but funny.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 21, 2010)

Stawks said:


> RICKI OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



-punches through stomach-


----------



## LizardKing (May 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> LizardKing: Is that that mental Chinese film set in the prison? The violence was beyond hilarious.



Fuck

Yes


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 23, 2010)

*Le Fabuleux Destin d'AmÃ©lie Poulain*

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 23, 2010)

Easog said:


> *Le Fabuleux Destin d'AmÃ©lie Poulain*
> 
> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3.



So, just average then?


----------



## Stawks (May 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> So, just average then?



His reaction is justified

Amelie is the best movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 23, 2010)

Stawks said:


> His reaction is justified
> 
> Amelie is the best movie I've ever seen.



It's SO aggressively romantic though.


----------



## Isen (May 23, 2010)

The Usual Suspects


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 24, 2010)

berlin alexanderplatz


if gummo is the eyehategod of movies then berlin alexanderplatz is einstÃ¼rzende neubauten


----------



## Dyluck (May 24, 2010)

Cum Shitters 7


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 26, 2010)

I saw'd 28 Days Later. Sorry, I'm still not sold on Danny Boyle. I think he has skill but keeps choosing mediocre screenplays.


----------



## DemonicWeavile (May 26, 2010)

Glory. I had to watch it in Social Studies.
It was really sad in the end.D: I thought the Union will win, especially that one guy's team of all black soldiers. It was so sad...


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

The Fountain


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 27, 2010)

JamesB said:


> The Fountain



Fucking. Awesome.


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Fucking. Awesome.



Indeed.  It's amazing how many people haven't seen it.


----------



## Jashwa (May 27, 2010)

Zombieland again. So good.


----------



## Rahne (May 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I saw'd 28 Days Later. Sorry, I'm still not sold on Danny Boyle. I think he has skill but keeps choosing mediocre screenplays.



Gah! Watch Trainspotting!

And I don't remember.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (May 27, 2010)

_Rogue_

Maybe it's just because its supposed to be pretty much the best creature feature since Jaws, but it felt like it wasn't what it should have been.

Although:


Spoiler



Avatar haters may be amused to hear Sam Worthington gets omnomnomed in this movie



That said, the film does show Sam Worthington's skill with acting in a very different role - I was looking for him and I didn't notice him.


----------



## Slyck (May 27, 2010)

Yellow Submarine (Yea that Beatles movie)


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 27, 2010)

JamesB said:


> The Fountain



That was awesome(ly weird).



Jashwa said:


> Zombieland again. So good.



Twinkies or GTFO.

Also, last movie I watched was the Human Centipede.  Seriously, how can that retard doctor be a famous surgeon?


----------



## 8-bit (May 27, 2010)

Ghost in The Shell.  Ending = kinda disappoint.


----------



## MrKovu (May 27, 2010)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 27, 2010)

MrKovu said:


> No Country for Old Men



That was actually p. good.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 27, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> That was actually fucking unbelievable



Fix'd


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 27, 2010)

Aliens. :3


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 29, 2010)

The Fantastic Mr. Fox


----------



## Aleu (May 29, 2010)

The Prince of Persia


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> The Prince of Persia


 
Is it good or are the trailers the only decent part?


----------



## Ariosto (May 29, 2010)

*Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring*
A movie to think, a masterpiece, commentating all of my thoughts on it would take a lot of time, and I don't feel like it. This is the second Kim Ki-Duk film that I've seen (the other being *Time*), and the similar elemnts arise inmediately: the pessimistic view about the human's nature, the contemplative moments, sexuality as a mean of plot progression and comedy(?) and... the first scene being the last one.

It was an excellent movie and one not to be taken lightly.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

TAKEN that was a good movie


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 29, 2010)

_Groundhog Day_.

Hurr, Murray...
It's a good film, though I prefer the X-Files episode _Monday _about that woman reliving the same day her boyfriend robs a bank and kills a bunch of people.


----------



## Aleu (May 29, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Is it good or are the trailers the only decent part?



I enjoyed it.
Heavy on the plot focus with minimal romance focus.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (May 30, 2010)

_Contact_. 

Yes it's an oldie, but I've been wanting to see it for some  time. Builds up slowly, but it really makes you think, and delves into the schism between science and religion pretty fairly.


----------



## Wreth (May 30, 2010)

Pirates of the caribbean, dead mans chest. :3c


----------



## Neon_Infection (May 30, 2010)

Last movie I saw was Heat which easily has the best gunfight ever.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 30, 2010)

Yesterday, I watched It's raining hamburgers, Transformer 2 & District 9

Today, I've watched The Road & The Descent 2, gonna watch G-force in 20 mins & then Dare Devil.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 30, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> _Contact_.
> 
> Yes it's an oldie, but I've been wanting to see it for some  time. Builds up slowly, but it really makes you think, and delves into the schism between science and religion pretty fairly.



I've loved that film since I was a kid. :'3


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 31, 2010)

Definitely, Maybe- Surprisingly didn't like it
Shrek Forever After in RealD-...Uh...really? That was supposed to be a comedy? What?
Daybreakers- First vampire movie I have seen in a very long time. Quite interesting.
MacGruber- didn't exceed my expectations
Madagascar- nostalgia viewing


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I've loved that film since I was a kid. :'3


Watched Nim's Island just hours before. Going from older maternal quirky Jodie Foster to young aspiring scientist Jodie was quite a shift.

I really wish I'd seen Contact sooner though.


----------



## Ames (Jun 1, 2010)

Prince of Persia.

Meh.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2010)

Just saw Prince of Persia. Never played the games, so I don't know how it compares to them. It was decent, too predictable though.


----------



## Ames (Jun 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> too predictable though.



That's a bit of an understatement.

Disney movies.....


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Iron Man 2. It was pretty awesome, I guess.


----------



## Ames (Jun 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Iron Man 2. It was pretty awesome, I guess.



I thought it was meh.

Absolutely loved the first one, though.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I thought it was meh.
> 
> Absolutely loved the first one, though.


The first one was beautiful enough to make a grown man cry.

It makes me wonder if the Avengers movie is gonna be any good.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 1, 2010)

Taren and I watched Eyes Wide Shut last night. Pretty fucking brilliant; I'm glad I got to see it again.


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Taren and I watched Eyes Wide Shut last night. Pretty fucking brilliant; I'm glad I got to see it again.



Why's he staying with you again anyway?

Oh and Metropolis, the anime version.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Why's he staying with you again anyway?



For the lulz.


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> For the lulz.


Doesn't he live in the Northeast? In my state in fact...those are some expensive lulz.


----------



## Ames (Jun 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> For the lulz.



I am going to refrain from desecrating this post in order to reflect homoerotic behavior.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Just saw Prince of Persia. Never played the games, so I don't know how it compares to them. It was decent, too predictable though.



Just finished watching it, the games were better.  Movie was nice to watch at least.


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

Am watching Wall-E on Encore now.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Am watching Wall-E on Encore now.



You just got over 9000 more cool points.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Am watching Wall-E on Encore now.



Wall-E is so great... and even though there's barely any dialogue, it works very well.


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

Am now finished with Wall-E. Best way to use my time.


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 1, 2010)

Cruel Intentions. I didn't know I had a heart until that movie tugged at my heartstrings.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 1, 2010)

U.S. Marshals.

Would have been cool, except that it's just a copy of The Fugitive.

THE ONE-ARMED MAN DID IT!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 1, 2010)

Star Trek.

Never watched a single episode, so the movie got me confused.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 2, 2010)

_early spring_ & _sympathy for mr. vengeance_

so now that i have seen every movie in the "vengeance trilogy" i think that this one was maybe the best one


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 4, 2010)

The Wedding Song.

It was actually quite good, now I wonder why Muslims paint their feet & fingers in black.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

D.E.B.S.

Meagan Good was the hottest thing in it despite not being one of the two main characters. She was hotter in Brick though.


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2010)

Well right now I'm sorta watching The Mask with Jim Carrey


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 4, 2010)

Everything Is Illuminated

Good movie, you should waaatch iiit.


----------



## Stawks (Jun 4, 2010)

Teto said:


> Everything Is Illuminated
> 
> Good movie, you should waaatch iiit.



Eugene Hutz is amazing in that movie.

Plus SEEING EYE BITCH is hilarious.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 4, 2010)

Hell of a Heaven

Predictable, it deceived me.


----------



## Milo (Jun 5, 2010)

Teto said:


> Everything Is Illuminated
> 
> Good movie, you should waaatch iiit.



has elijah wood :3

anyway, sunshine was the last film I saw.


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

I went on a Joseph Gordon-Levitt fest.

I saw Manic for the first time, then decided to watch Brick from my computer. Good times.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> I went on a Joseph Gordon-Levitt fest.
> 
> I saw Manic for the first time, then decided to watch Brick from my computer. Good times.



He's awesome. Check out 500 Days of Summer. Also, he's gonna be an antagonist in Inception, in theaters next month, oooh.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 5, 2010)

I just watched Cinderella Man. Good movie IMO


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

One of the Pokemon movies is on the TV now
Its the one with Shaymin

...it was better in Japanese


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> He's awesome. Check out 500 Days of Summer. Also, he's gonna be an antagonist in Inception, in theaters next month, oooh.



Took your advice and watched it on my computer. I didn't know that Joseph Gordon-Levitt  could do a romantic comedy. Or that he could do it _well_.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Took your advice and watched it on my computer. I didn't know that Joseph Gordon-Levitt  could do a romantic comedy. Or that he could do it _well_.



Indeed. Now check out The Lookout.


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Indeed. Now check out The Lookout.



I'll do this later today. Thank you. :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'll do this later today. Thank you. :3



lol, I love this, could I get you to watch anything?


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> lol, I love this, could I get you to watch anything?



,,,Does it have Joseph Gordon-Levitt? :3
And probably. So far you've given me good advice. If The Lookout sucks then no.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> ,,,Does it have Joseph Gordon-Levitt? :3
> And probably. So far you've given me good advice. If The Lookout sucks then no.



Well, I've never seen anything with him in it that sucked, and he's usually the lead. Brick is probably my fave of his.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 5, 2010)

Kaizy said:


> Its the one with Shaymin



D'awww! I don't know anything about Shaymin, so I'd like to see that one.
Does it really turn into that flower dog-creature or is it the Internet making crap up?

---

The other day a watched a retarded action film on TV about some guy (IRL wrestler, but he doesn't look like one) who's girlfriend was kidnapped. He had to follow instructions from the kidnapper including things like steal a fire engine.

So many pointless explosions...


----------



## Slyck (Jun 5, 2010)

Jay and Silent Bob strike back!

Boooooong!


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> D'awww! I don't know anything about Shaymin, so I'd like to see that one.
> Does it really turn into that flower dog-creature or is it the Internet making crap up?



No it actually changes into a flying form
I dunno about a dog, but my little brother said it looks like a reindeer, which tbh, it kinda does xD
It is cute though


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> D'awww! I don't know anything about Shaymin, so I'd like to see that one.
> Does it really turn into that flower dog-creature or is it the Internet making crap up?
> 
> ---
> ...



Shaymin's a spoiled & snobbish princess, nothing less.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 5, 2010)

SPLICE (2010)

That's pretty much as bold as you can get plot-wise. I'm giving it a 4/4.


----------



## Stawks (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> SPLICE (2010)
> 
> That's pretty much as bold as you can get plot-wise. I'm giving it a 4/4.



Give it up for Vincenzo Natali.

Finally getting the respect as a director he earned on Cube.


----------



## Milo (Jun 5, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Give it up for Vincenzo Natali.
> 
> Finally getting the respect as a director he earned on Cube.



adrien brody... a sort of weird looking face but at the same time, he looks so damn good :3

anyway, "old boy"


----------



## Stawks (Jun 5, 2010)

I watched The Man Who Wasn't There today.

Excellent movie. Honestly, the Coens are probably my favourite filmmakers ever.

They hit a rough patch with Intolerably Cruelty and Ladykillers but their career otherwise is fucking spotless.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 6, 2010)

Mister Lonely & Trash Humpers


----------



## Jelly (Jun 6, 2010)

The Idaho Transfer.
funny ending


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jun 6, 2010)

Fulci's "City of the Living Dead."


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 6, 2010)

Hackers 2: Operation Takedown

A friend lent it to me

It was about as bad as I thought it would be


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 6, 2010)

Meet Dave, was awesome, but it still sucked.
I dunno, it was pretty funny at times, but sucked so hard otherwise.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 6, 2010)

J'ai tuÃ© ma mÃ¨re.

Truly a masterpiece.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 7, 2010)

Music and Lyrics and Return of the Jedi. ewoks


----------



## Koray (Jun 7, 2010)

From Paris With Love 
awesome movie


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 7, 2010)

District 9.

I thought the whole documentary style at the beginning was a bit pretentious, and I didn't like the actor playing the main character at all at first.

But I really enjoyed the movie in the end, and how the plot played out.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 7, 2010)

Just rewatched Slumdog Millionare


----------



## Browder (Jun 7, 2010)

continuing with my Joseph Gordon-Levit Fest I saw the Lookout. It was a'ight.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 7, 2010)

The Invention of Lying.

"If we don't have sex right now, the world is going to explode!"

"Oh my god, do we at least have time to get to a motel?!"


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 7, 2010)

_Trees 2: The Root of all Evil

_The _Trees_ series is a parody of _Jaws _with a killer tree on the loose. This one had a whole army of Christmas trees (and kind of parodied _Braveheart_, I believe, when a horde lumberjacks charged into battle against them).


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 7, 2010)

I've found nine James Bond I didn't have yesterday at the pawn shop, so last movie I've watched is From Russia With Love.

I still prefer Brosnan to Connery, even though the movie rocked.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

007: Dr. No

The whole mastermind plot seemed kind of rushed, but I love Sean Connery as Bond.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

Shutter Island

Everyone was in the living room watching it, and I was really watching Hetalia: Axis Powers
But I was kinda listening and glancing up every few minutes, but I had APH playing in one ear too


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 9, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> 007: Dr. No
> 
> The whole mastermind plot seemed kind of rushed, but I love Sean Connery as Bond.


 
Well, it was in '62 after all, but eya, Connery is awesome.

Live & Let Die's the last movie I watched.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 10, 2010)

From Paris with Love.

Proving that regular old action films become much better when a vase of cocaine is thrown into the mix.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 10, 2010)

The Man With the Golden Gun.

I want a pet midget.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 10, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> The Man With the Golden Gun.
> 
> I want a pet midget.


 
Not a Golden Gun?

Currently watching the Missing in Action films, starring Chuck Norris.


----------



## Koray (Jun 10, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> From Paris with Love.
> 
> Proving that regular old action films become much better when a vase of cocaine is thrown into the mix.


 
REwatched it!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 10, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Not a Golden Gun?
> 
> Currently watching the Missing in Action films, starring Chuck Norris.


 
Nah, midgets sound like a lot more fun, especially if they can cook & clean the house as well as Nick Nack.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 10, 2010)

Bolt.  Twas awesome.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 10, 2010)

Iron Man 2.

Robert is as funny as ever, and I can't wait for the Avengers movie. (please don't screw it up, please don't screw it up....)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 10, 2010)

The Whistleblower or w/e the title is in English.

Mighty good, I was surprised to see it was a true story, though.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 10, 2010)

Way of the Dragon, because I'm still in a Chuck Norris mood.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 11, 2010)

Unthinkable. Really great movie, though the ending was kind of iffy.


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 11, 2010)

28 days later..........for like the 5th time XD


----------



## Bando (Jun 11, 2010)

Shutter Island

I expected the end, although the twist played out differently than I expected, so that was a good movie.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 11, 2010)

Rewatched Bourne Supremacy on the home theater.
Loud movie was loud


----------



## Akro (Jun 11, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> The Invention of Lying.
> 
> "If we don't have sex right now, the world is going to explode!"
> 
> "Oh my god, do we at least have time to get to a motel?!"


 Oh god that was one of my favorite movies. The man in teh sky will kill us all.
I just re watched it yesterday


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 11, 2010)

Hmmmm..... Way of the Dragon took me from a Chuck Norris mood to a Bruce Lee mood.

Time for Game of Death.



Akro said:


> Oh god that was one of my favorite movies. The man  in teh sky will kill us all.
> I just re watched it yesterday


 
The advertisements in that movie were hilarious.

"Pepsi, for when you don't have Coke"


----------



## Altamont (Jun 11, 2010)

Watched Get Him to the Greek last night; absolutely hilarious! Russel Brand and Jona Hill play off each other perfectly. But the scene stealer? Surprisingly, it was P. Diddy; every time man was on screen the whole theater was practically pissing itself in laughter.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 11, 2010)

Halloween II from w/e Zombie.  Ugh, I'm never watching a movie from that retard again.


----------



## Altamont (Jun 12, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Halloween II from w/e Zombie.  Ugh, I'm never watching a movie from that retard again.



Lol, I love Zombie's movies, but I can see why other's dislike them.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 12, 2010)

The A-Team.

IT LOOKS JUST LIKE CALL OF DUTY XD


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 12, 2010)

*pokes head up* Fifth Element.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> *pokes head up* Fifth Element.


 
Every time I try watching that on TV, I have to miss the ending.
What happens with the girl?


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Every time I try watching that on TV, I have to miss the ending.
> What happens with the girl?


 
Highlight below to read since spoiler tags are broken.
She almost dies but then Bruce Willis says he loves her so she fires hyper beam out of her mouth and saves the world.  Oh, and then they have sex.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Highlight below to read since spoiler tags are broken.
> She almost dies but then Bruce Willis says he loves her so she fires hyper beam out of her mouth and saves the world.  Oh, and then they have sex.


 
Hahaha. Thanks.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 12, 2010)

BrÃ¼no... ugh.  I can understand why there were attacks against the actors.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 14, 2010)

Wolfman.

Meh....


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

Karate Kid, everytime I go on Yahoo. There's always an article kissing up to it.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 14, 2010)

The Last Airbender


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 14, 2010)

August Rush, i loved that movie


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Wolfman.
> 
> *Meh*....


 
Wat.
Clearly you weren't playing enough attention to Hugo Weavin's scenes. <3


----------



## Adelin (Jun 14, 2010)

Last two 2010 movies is saw were Nightmare on elm street and Mystery Team. I'm still waiting for twilight eclipse......I want to see those big fuzzy dogs again.... ;~;


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 14, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Last two 2010 movies is saw were Nightmare on elm street and Mystery Team. I'm still waiting for twilight eclipse......I want to see those big fuzzy dogs again.... ;~;


 If anything, they're lycans, not werewolves


----------



## Adelin (Jun 14, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> If anything, they're lycans, not werewolves


 
It doesn't matter.....their still fuzzy wuzzy cute..........And i said dogs not werewolves >:3


----------



## Tao (Jun 14, 2010)

Prince of Persia with sexy, sexy Jake Gyllenhaal.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

Darkness Falls


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 14, 2010)

From Paris with Love


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 14, 2010)

You guys get the films way before we do.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 14, 2010)

The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (2007)

Yes, that's the title. It was above average.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

But I'm a Cheerleader 

Low budget gay film but still somehow awesome
Reminiscent of Edward Scissorhands in the setting and background I guess is how I should say it


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 14, 2010)

Catalina Caper.

A terrible beach party movie from the '60s. MST3k makes watching it worthwhile, though. XD


----------



## Isen (Jun 14, 2010)

Mean Girls


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 14, 2010)

The Green Mile.  I want a pet black dummy.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 15, 2010)

So I just saw Bruno today. Well, most of it, I missed the beginning. 

I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Tao (Jun 15, 2010)

Prince of Persia tonight! Again!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 16, 2010)

_L'argent_ (1983)


----------



## Adelin (Jun 16, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> _L'argent_ (1983)


 
Wow...that's an old movie....

I've just watched Get Him to The Greek 2010 while looking at the DVD section with my dog and as i was reading the description behind the case i was like....."Interesting...."

The movie was good and hilarious. ;D It kinda makes me wonder if all rockstars act like that......


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 16, 2010)

Indiana Jones IV, followed by Boogeyman III.  Heh, I'm not a big fan of Indiana Jones, but it was still much, MUCH better than Boogeyman.


----------



## Isen (Jun 17, 2010)

Memento


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 17, 2010)

The Book of Eli.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 17, 2010)

Temple Grandin's biography, that woman is a new model of mine.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

I fazed in and out of The Collector..I really wish I didn't see that movie

It was about as bad as Saw _and_ Hostel


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 17, 2010)

Burden of Dreams


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 18, 2010)

Star Wars Ep. I: Phantom Menace- Bad acting was bad


----------



## Isen (Jun 19, 2010)

Up in the Air


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> The Book of Eli.


 I'm sorry.


----------



## Ames (Jun 19, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> So I just saw Bruno today. Well, most of it, I missed the beginning.
> 
> *I thought it was pretty good.*


 
What.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

JamesB said:


> What.


 
This.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 19, 2010)

I, Robot - "I'm sorry, I'm allergic to bullshit."


----------



## Dan. (Jun 19, 2010)

*Borat*, it's nice!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Dan. said:


> *Borat*, it's nice!


 
Borat was awesome, unlike another movie from the same author.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 19, 2010)

Bruno was pretty terrible.
Cohen, I am disappoint. Though the Paula Abdul "interview" with the Mexican Chair People and the scene where he tried to sell his show had me laughing so hard...

How the Hell did he get out of the cage fighting area alive at the end? Seriously, unless the crowd were ALL paid actors, they would have murdered him.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Bruno was pretty terrible.
> Cohen, I am disappoint. Though the Paula Abdul "interview" with the Mexican Chair People and the scene where he tried to sell his show had me laughing so hard...
> 
> How the Hell did he get out of the cage fighting area alive at the end? Seriously, unless the crowd were ALL paid actors, they would have murdered him.


 
They totally weren't expecting their Ã¼ber-straight hero to be a flamboyant fag, so their minds imploded.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 19, 2010)

Well I'm not too keen on seeing Bruno anyway, the reviews were pretty bad, and after what you guys said...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Well I'm not too keen on seeing Bruno anyway, the reviews were pretty bad, and after what you guys said...


 
There's much, MUCH worse than BrÃ¼no, but yea, it's pretty bad.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 19, 2010)

BrÃ¼no is pretty good


MY ACCHSCULSIVE INTERVIEW WITH HARRRREEEESSSOONNNNN FOOOORRRRRRRRDDDD!!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 19, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> BrÃ¼no is pretty good
> 
> 
> MY ACCHSCULSIVE INTERVIEW WITH HARRRREEEESSSOONNNNN FOOOORRRRRRRRDDDD!!


 
*penis dancing*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> *penis dancing*


 
Spoilers >=(


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Spoilers >=(


 
Not really. It was bound to happen.



I saw Kenny the other day. It was brilliant. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Isen said:


> Up in the Air


 
I loved that movie :3c  I saw a private screening of it before it came out, and there was even a Q&A with the director <3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

The Law Abiding Citizen.  I actually have many in common with that guy, except he lost to his own overconfidence.  What a shame.

Oh well, the movie was still good.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 19, 2010)

Micmacs Ã  tire-larigot. Jean-Pierre Jeunet delivers again.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 20, 2010)

Toy Story 3


----------



## Stawks (Jun 20, 2010)

Easog said:


> Micmacs Ã  tire-larigot. Jean-Pierre Jeunet delivers again.


 
He's my favourite director.

So badly do I want to see this movie. :c


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 20, 2010)

Stawks said:


> He's my favourite director.
> 
> So badly do I want to see this movie. :c


 Yeah ya do! I enjoyed it a lot, do see it at your earliest possible convenience.


----------



## Ames (Jun 20, 2010)

28 days later and 28 weeks later...

Again...


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

Shutter Island again. It was an interesting rewatch. You pick up on a lot of things that you weren't looking for the first time.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 20, 2010)

The Shawshank Redemption


<3 Morgan Freeman


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 20, 2010)

A documentary about the Book of Apocalypse.  They had many good arguments, but never talked about the countless other arguments that make the Bible complete bullshit.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Jun 21, 2010)

everyone is going to hate me for this, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3... also did you know that they made a girl turtle??


----------



## Jelly (Jun 21, 2010)

American Splendor.
That was the first time I ever saw it.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 21, 2010)

*Toy Story 3*

And I didn't expect it to be so agreeable.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Shutter Island again. It was an interesting rewatch. You pick up on a lot of things that you weren't looking for the first time.


 
It was very interesting. I loved the ending.

-Alice (burton) was okay. Bandersnatch :3c (theres a monster in RE with that name. That explains  the ":3c")
-Legion (again) worst movie ever. EVER.
-Toy story 3 very good movie


----------



## Isen (Jun 21, 2010)

Toy Story 3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 22, 2010)

The book of Eli, followed by Les sept jours du taillion.  Both sucked, badly.  Especially the first one.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

Ibuuyk, if the Book of Eli ended abruptly 20-30 minutes earlier, how much better of a movie do you think it would've been?

It was awesome until the ending.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 22, 2010)

I saw Lady Hawk the other day, it pretty good for a classic.


----------



## Ames (Jun 22, 2010)

I just saw Sunshine again.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 22, 2010)

Robin Hood. Despite the historical accuracy (or lack thereof), the massive amounts of plotholes and that this movie tries to be a prequel... it's an adequate film for its visuals. When you eventually see it on _DVD on TV_ it will be pretty entertaining for what it is.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 22, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen was the last movie i watched.


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jun 22, 2010)

Just finished watching The Strangers. It scared me, but that doesn't say much becuase Im a softy with horror films.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 23, 2010)

Shutter Island.  Pretty darn good, loved the ending too.  Guess the guy just wanted to die in peace instead of having to live on with the memories of what he's done.


----------



## Ames (Jun 23, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Shutter Island.  Pretty darn good, loved the ending too.  Guess the guy just wanted to die in peace instead of having to live on with the memories of what he's done.


 


Spoiler



He didn't die, he was just turned into a vegetable via a lobotomy.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 23, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't die, he was just turned into a vegetable via a lobotomy.


 
Let's say the rate of success of lobotomy in the 50s wasn't so good, so he most likely died of cerebral bleeding during the operation.

Also, Dante 01 followed by Red Sands.  Both were horribly done & had terrible endings.


----------



## Isen (Jun 26, 2010)

A Scanner Darkly


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 26, 2010)

Stranger Than Fiction. WHYYYY WHYYYY ruin a great film with such a conventional ending?


----------



## Adelin (Jun 26, 2010)

Hmmm I can't find anything nice to watch.....I was looking to rent some DVD's and had to choose between sex and the city 2 or toy story 3. -.-;


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 26, 2010)

Knight and Day and Jackson's King Kong


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Stranger Than Fiction. WHYYYY WHYYYY ruin a great film with such a conventional ending?



Despite that, it's still my favorite Will Ferrell movie.

What I've finished rewatching: 

:V for :Vendetta

Remember, remember the 5th of November.....


----------



## Eafeg (Jun 28, 2010)

I watch movies constantly. Non- Stop... it helps me art better. Somehow. The thing currently in there is District 9. So that must be the last thing I watched.


----------



## Koronikov (Jun 28, 2010)

Flats said:


> The last movie I've seen was The Watchmen. I didn't read the comics, but I thought the movie was really good.


 
You're kidding right?

Last movie I saw was the ugly truth , was pretty funny but never finished watching it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 28, 2010)

_Fitzcarraldo_ & _After Stonewall_


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 28, 2010)

I watched Black Sheep yesterday.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Changeling, the Angelina Jolie version


----------



## Alstor (Jun 28, 2010)

I saw Toy Story 3 yesterday. It's as good as everyone says it is.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 28, 2010)

Knight and Day.

Tom Cruise's acting career is now limited to shitty comedies. Anonymous has been successful.


----------



## Winkuru (Jun 28, 2010)

Tombstone

I was actually quite amazed how good it really was.

Resident Evil

First time i watched when it came out it seemed okay but now that i rewatched it i have to say that it was pretty darn stupid.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Jun 28, 2010)

Paul Blart: Mall cop! HI-LARIOUS!


----------



## Xenke (Jun 28, 2010)

Cards on the Table

Some guy died and the gay guy did it. Not to be confused with the other gay guy. And no, they weren't gay for each other.


----------



## Stawks (Jun 28, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> Tombstone
> 
> I was actually quite amazed how good it really was.


 
I love this movie. Val Kilmer is fucking -amazing-

Just watched Six String Samurai. Pretty good b-movie.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 1, 2010)

The Mummy III, decent.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 2, 2010)

Dark Knight, Ratatouille and A- Team. All worth it, all though I wasn't expecting to like the A-Team, but I did.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 2, 2010)

La Sicilliena Ribelli or w/e it's spelled.  Pretty good, except that all her efforts were in vain.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 5, 2010)

Tokyo Gore Police

L-O-fucking-L.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 5, 2010)

Toy Story 3, which is really something special.


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2010)

Grown ups.

D:


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 5, 2010)

21


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jul 5, 2010)

The animated Lord of the Rings.


----------



## grygon (Jul 6, 2010)

Last one I watched was Last Dance.  I'm a fan of Skeet and this was one of the last I needed to see of his movies... I am half afraid to say I liked it, cause I fear it might be what some people call a "chick flick"?  It made me cry.  A lot.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 6, 2010)

The animated version of Transformers the Movie.
Also The Last Unicorn.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## grygon (Jul 6, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> (Paprika)



Def one of my faves!  Was this your first viewing of it?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 6, 2010)

no, actually i saw it last year 

i planned to see it in the theater on my birthday two years ago but they were closed for renovations and i was bummed


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 6, 2010)

Public ennemies.  Johnny Depp was in it & it still sucked?  Sounds impossible to me.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 6, 2010)

"Dial H For Hitchcock", this documentary about the films of, who else, Alfred Hitchcock.
It got me interested in seeing his movies.
I'm probably going to watch "Shadow Of A Doubt" first, then "Rear Window".


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> nowhere near as amusing as the books.


 
A movie not as good as the book on which it's based? That's just shocking.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 7, 2010)

Eraserhead.

It was... delightful.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 7, 2010)

9.  Tim Burton is awesome, as always.


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> 9.  Tim Burton is awesome, as always.


 I have yet to see that, but I really want to 

And I watched the Wolfman again last night


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have yet to see that, but I really want to
> 
> And I watched the Wolfman again last night



Doo eet, every movie from Tim Burton is worth seeing.  Especially Sweeney Todd.


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Doo eet, every movie from Tim Burton is worth seeing.  Especially Sweeney Todd.


 I love Sweeney Todd :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I love Sweeney Todd :3


 
Sweeney Todd's my fave Tim Burton movie.  Mom hates it, though.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 8, 2010)

The Adventures of Baron Muchausen.


----------



## Isen (Jul 10, 2010)

3:10 to Yuma


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 10, 2010)

Inherit the Wind (1960)

I was not disappointed.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Jul 10, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


>


Awesome movie.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2010)

How to Train Your Dragon. lol I have seen that one so many times already. I love it.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jul 12, 2010)

Hot Tub Time Machine.  With such a preposterous plot device, I wasn't expecting much, but I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 12, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Hot Tub Time Machine.  With such a preposterous plot device, I wasn't expecting much, but I actually enjoyed it.


lol I did too. Mindless entertainment, yeah. XD


----------



## Ames (Jul 12, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Hot Tub Time Machine.  With such a preposterous plot device, I wasn't expecting much, but I actually enjoyed it.


 
Yeah, it actually got some rather nice reviews.


----------



## Isen (Jul 12, 2010)

Moon

I enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 13, 2010)

Predators. I would have like it better if they didn't drop the F-bomb every two seconds but it was still good. I actually haven't seen any of the other Predator movies besides Alien vs. Predator.


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 13, 2010)

Unfaithfully Yours, the 1948 classic, last night. It was genious!...


----------



## Zenia (Jul 13, 2010)

*watched Carrie last night*


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 14, 2010)

Death Becomes Her.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Corpse Bride.  Might watch Sweeney Todd tomorrow.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 17, 2010)

I just finished watching The Last Airbender. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!! THAT WAS HORRIBLE!!!!!! *eyes melt*

I will stick with the super awesome original animated series, thanks!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 17, 2010)

Knight and Day. 

It was hilarious to me.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 17, 2010)

My life without me.

...

*sigh*


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 17, 2010)

Inception. It surprisingly lived up to the hype and more.


----------



## Altamont (Jul 17, 2010)

Inception, twice on the same day. If that didn't fill you in, I absolutely adored that movie.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jul 19, 2010)

I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry.

I've seen a lot of meh Sandler films lately, but I actually rather enjoyed this one.


----------



## Ames (Jul 19, 2010)

Inception.  I thought it was pretty fucking amazing, though I kinda saw that ending coming even before I sat down to watch the movie.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 19, 2010)

The Seventh Seal. God I love Swedish cinema sometimes.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2010)

Inception. 


I came buckets.


----------



## Bando (Jul 19, 2010)

Inception. Best movie of the year by far.


----------



## Delta (Jul 19, 2010)

Inception. See it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2010)

i saw the fall

and then most of europa cause i fell asleep


----------



## Altamont (Jul 19, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i saw the fall
> 
> and then most of europa cause i fell asleep


 
If by The Fall you're referring to the work by Tarsem, then that is one of my favorite movies of all time


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2010)

Altamont said:


> If by The Fall you're referring to the work by Tarsem, then that is one of my favorite movies of all time


 
yeah it was pretty


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2010)

Doomsday. So bad. Sooooo bad D:


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 19, 2010)

The Road. that movie is amazing.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 19, 2010)

Inglorious Basterds was goddamned brilliant. :3


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 19, 2010)

Memento. Good movie.

For all those notes I see of how it "makes no sense, unless you watch it backwards", I have to say that's bullshit. Maybe seeing those remarks affected the way I viewed this movie though. But it still made perfect sense. The ending was just really "Oh, what the fuck."

Great stuff.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 20, 2010)

Saw Toy Story 3 the other night. Anyone afraid to see it (like I was) should just go for it; it's worth watching despite some problems and a few really eye-rolling moments, and rarely does a film get away with that.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 21, 2010)

Inception met all my expectations.

Read, it was mediocre.


----------



## aflame (Jul 21, 2010)

went to see TS3 cried just about all the way through it !!!! exelent film must see !!!xaflamex


----------



## Skittle (Jul 21, 2010)

Donnie Darko


----------



## Browder (Jul 21, 2010)

skittle said:


> Donnie Darko


 
Yay!

And The Illusionist. The Prestige was better.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> And The Illusionist. The Prestige was better.


 [this so hard]

I'm seeing Despicable Me on Friday. I'll tell you if I like it, FAF.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> [this so hard]
> 
> I'm seeing Despicable Me on Friday. I'll tell you if I like it, FAF.


 

So. much. sadvertisments D:


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jul 23, 2010)

Despicable Me was an amazing movie. Then again I'm biased in thinking the kids movies are the best movies out there.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 23, 2010)

Dreamcatcher. :3c

So awesome


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 23, 2010)

Trailer for a great movie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


it had to be done


----------



## Taralack (Jul 23, 2010)

Inception!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2010)

Mongols.  Now that I've watched Temudjin's childhood, I wanna watch the Genghis Khan part of his life.


----------



## Isen (Jul 25, 2010)

Inception.

That hallway fight scene.  Damn.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 4, 2010)

SUPER HIGH ME


----------



## Pandablubb (Aug 5, 2010)

Con Air


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 5, 2010)

Re-watched _And Now For Something Completely Different_ with family. Python was financed by Playboy to make that film, I believe. Think of it as a "greatest hits" of re-staged sketches.


----------



## Koray (Aug 7, 2010)

I love you Phillip Morris.
Yeaah... Jim Carrey doesn't fit the gay role.


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2010)

Isen said:


> Inception.
> 
> That hallway fight scene.  Damn.


 
that scene gave me a raging boner. Joseph Gordon Levitt is amazing.

the last movie I saw with my eyes was Children of Men. I loved that movie. it's amazing how they get these one shot sequences that last well over 6 minutes.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 7, 2010)

Last movie I saw? Shrek 2, RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 13, 2010)

_Batman: Under the Red Hood_.  (It's probably the only thing that ever makes me feel sorry for Jason Todd.)


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

Cats and Dogs ;^;

I wouldn't make _Hitler_ watch that, it's so bad D:


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 13, 2010)

The Crazies. 

It was pretty good, if a bit predictable.

Oh, by the way, I loved despicable me whenever I saw it however long ago that was.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2010)

I watched Scott Pilgrim vs. the World



and then I watched it again.


----------



## Jw (Aug 30, 2010)

Last serious movie I watched was Valkyrie. Not bad, and it ended at a pretty good point (it was dragging a bit towards the end). If you like any kind of history-based movies, you'll like it. Course, I knew the outcome from some of my earlier history studies, but the whole format kept things interesting.

I just finished watching Black Dynamite, a movie spoofing the 70s movies like Shaft and Cleopatra Jones. It was alright, and there were some funny points, but it isn't something I'd be running back to watch anytime really soon.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 30, 2010)

I just rented "where the wild things are" I'm going to watch it when I get home tonight.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I just rented "where the wild things are" I'm going to watch it when I get home tonight.


 
movie of the year


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I just rented "where the wild things are" I'm going to watch it when I get home tonight.


 
Be prepared to /wrists. It's supposed to be really sad.


----------



## Kihari (Aug 31, 2010)

"Monty Python and the Holy Grail."  I'd never seen it before, and picked  it up for a buck... should've known better.  I ended up fast-forwarding  through most of it.


----------



## Jw (Aug 31, 2010)

Kihari said:


> "Monty Python and the Holy Grail."  I'd never seen it before, and picked  it up for a buck... should've known better.  I ended up fast-forwarding  through most of it.


 
"B-b-b-but i-it's the best Monty Python movie since forevah. It's the funniest movie evah!"~random fan-freak for that movie. 

Sure, it's funny at times, but it's in no way the funniest movie of all time. It's in no way the funniest British comedy movie of all time. But I will say this: the movie gets immensely funnier when you're watching it while you're extremely tired.

I agree, the first time I watched it I fast forwarded through a big chunk in the middle.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 31, 2010)

I just got done watching Prince of Persia: Sands of Time.


----------



## Cam (Aug 31, 2010)

I watched Airplane! last night

The greatest movie of all time B)


----------



## Pine (Aug 31, 2010)

I watched The Last Exorcism last night with my friends.
I want my money back.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2010)

Kihari said:


> "Monty Python and the Holy Grail."  I'd never seen it before, and picked  it up for a buck... should've known better.  I ended up fast-forwarding  through most of it.


 
Try "Monty Python and the Meaning of Life."  It's infinitely better.


----------



## Random User (Aug 31, 2010)

I watched "Dinner for Schmucks". I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Surgat (Aug 31, 2010)

"The Expendables." 

It was pretty mediocre. Very predictable, the characters weren't memorable, there were no good one-liners, and there weren't enough completely ridiculous scenes to make it a satire.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 31, 2010)

Surgat said:


> "The Expendables."
> 
> It was pretty mediocre. Very predictable, the characters weren't memorable, there were no good one-liners, and there weren't enough completely ridiculous scenes to make it a satire.


 Expectingtoomuch.jpg.

Also, Fight Club on Sunday was so amazing. The 4th or 5th time I've watched it. It gets better every time. 

I also saw UP on Saturday for the first time. IT WAS SO ADORABLE OH MY GOD.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 31, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Expectingtoomuch.jpg.
> 
> Also, Fight Club on Sunday was so amazing. The 4th or 5th time I've watched it. It gets better every time.



Was that on USA?

I watched a Clockwork Orange.

Again.
It is to me as FC is apparently to Jashwa.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 31, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Was that on USA?
> 
> I watched a Clockwork Orange.
> 
> ...


No, my school has a film club that shows movies in our giant and awesome auditorium and I went with some friends that hadn't seen it yet.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No, my school has a film club that shows movies in our giant and awesome auditorium and I went with some friends that hadn't seen it yet.


 
do want. I should see if ASU has something like that.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 31, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> do want. I should see if ASU has something like that.


 It's so fucking awesome. Three movies a weekend and it's only 1 dollar admission per movie.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's so fucking awesome. Three movies a weekend and it's only 1 dollar admission per movie.


 
.O.


----------



## Minuet (Sep 3, 2010)

Just saw _Paprika_ a couple hours ago.  It was pretty good, albeit so full of "what is this I don't even" that I won't be able to think straight for a week.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 4, 2010)

Minuet said:


> Just saw _Paprika_ a couple hours ago.  It was pretty good, albeit so full of "what is this I don't even" that I won't be able to think straight for a week.


 
satoshi kon fucken DIED i was so sad ;C


btw the last movie i saw was _rebels of the neon god_


----------



## Minuet (Sep 4, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> satoshi kon fucken DIED i was so sad ;C


 
That's why our anime club showed a bunch of his works tonight.  But _Paprika_ was the only one I got to see all the way through - my ride had to leave just a little bit into _Perfect Blue_.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 4, 2010)

Finally sat down and watched Shutter Island. It was not the absolute worst movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Icky (Sep 4, 2010)

Easog said:


> Finally sat down and watched Shutter Island. It was not the absolute worst movie I've ever seen.


 
double owl-post combo

anyway, more specifically how was it? i've been meaning to see it.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

I-- uhh-- it was--

A Serbian Film.

~~~


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I-- uhh-- it was--
> 
> A Serbian Film.
> 
> ~~~



hahahaha i thought that shit was gonna be brutal but it was pretty fake

good soundtrack though


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> hahahaha i thought that shit was gonna be brutal but it was pretty fake
> 
> good soundtrack though


 
Yea, had a bit of shock value to it though if you're being shown it by someone who's kept it secret.

"NEWBORN PORN"


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 4, 2010)

Most recent? Inception, damn that was a good movie


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 4, 2010)

Total Recall

START THE REACTOR


----------



## Taralack (Sep 5, 2010)

Iron Man 2
holy shit it was amazing


----------



## MisterJay124 (Sep 5, 2010)

Fantastic Mr. Fox... yeah, I know -_-


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 6, 2010)

Some low budget movie about an Excalibur rip-off.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 6, 2010)

Ponyo.

I don't why I didn't like it the first time I saw it. I think I was being an elitist fag.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 6, 2010)

Just rewatched Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince (the 6th one)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 7, 2010)

Last night I watched both "Ice Age:  The Meltdown" and "Alvin And The Chipmunks".


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll be watching the whole Hellraiser serie this week-end, it's gonna be fun.


----------



## KyaKonami (Sep 8, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim Vs the World.........fawking epic!! 
And I watched the Movie Dead Alive......it's funny at parts but mostly it's a giant WTF moment...also, do not watch if you don't like zombies or excessive gore. Or zombies having sex....>.>


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 8, 2010)

The unabridged version of Red Cliff.
Also the Warlords (with Jet Li)


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2010)

The pink panther 2 (the newer one) I think.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

The Rock

Sean Connery's voice is so goddamn sexy.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 11, 2010)

Molly said:


> The Rock
> 
> Sean Connery's voice is so goddamn sexy.


 
So does Dragonheart give you a boner?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> So does Dragonheart give you a boner?


 
yessssss

well a ladyboner but still.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 11, 2010)

What the fuck is up with this thread's title?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 11, 2010)

The new Resident Evil... meh.

The first one's still the best by far.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 11, 2010)

Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 11, 2010)

Just watched Resident Evil: Afterlife in 3D, i wasn't disappoint


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 11, 2010)

The American.

Being a fan of Anton Corbijn, I had to see it.

I was not disappointed.

Many others were, though.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 12, 2010)

_Dinocroc vs Supergator_


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 12, 2010)

The last movie that I looked at with my eyes or maybe just heard with my ears was.... Spirit: Stallion of The Cimarron I believe


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2010)

Carrie 2: The Hatred.


----------



## Pine (Sep 12, 2010)

I just watched The Expendables last night. Shit was so cash


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 12, 2010)

In reverse order:

Tinkerbell and the Lost Treasure
The Black Hole
Fail Safe
2010: The Year We Make Contact


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 13, 2010)

In Order


Dog Soldiers 
Scott Pilgrim v. The World (Which was fucking... awesome!)
Harold and Kumaar (The white castle one)


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2010)

Der Untergang (Downfall)


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 13, 2010)

Watched Scott Pilgrim a few weeks ago, freaking loved it, even though there was a lot changed from the books.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 13, 2010)

August Underground Mordum.

If it can even be called a movie.


----------



## Cam (Sep 13, 2010)

Resident evil 4

I thought it was kinda gay


----------



## Jude (Sep 13, 2010)

Fantastic Mr. Fox, just watched it last night.

It was Fantastic.


----------



## MisterJay124 (Sep 13, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Fantastic Mr. Fox, just watched it last night.
> 
> It was Fantastic.


CUSS YEAH IT WAS! XD


----------



## Jude (Sep 13, 2010)

MisterJay124 said:


> CUSS YEAH IT WAS! XD


 
ROFL, love those quotes 
You cussing with me?!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 13, 2010)

Hellraiser III

There was a portrait of Justin Bieber in it... is this even possible?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 13, 2010)

Felidae.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 13, 2010)

alpha and omega, and i just finished watching reservoir dogs


----------



## Isen (Sep 14, 2010)

Oldboy. 

It was excellent.  Love that hammer.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Sep 14, 2010)

Vampires suck,.looks pretty funny^,^


----------



## Twink (Sep 14, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> Felidae.


 
HOLY EFFIN A ME TOO! jk but yeah it was pretty damn awesome if i say so myself. It had me guessing everyone but the real Claudandus


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 14, 2010)

Seriously, is it even possible to see a portrait of Justin Bieber in a 1992 movie?  Did they have a time machine or something?


----------



## Ames (Sep 14, 2010)

The American.

I thought it was okay, but many would beg to differ.


----------



## Zerig (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESxWyPoK6tA&feature=related

Pretty fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Twink (Sep 14, 2010)

Zerig said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESxWyPoK6tA&feature=related
> 
> Pretty fuckin' awesome.


 
Ennio Morricone is Pretty fuckin' awesome.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 14, 2010)

Alien 3 - Assembly cut

Basically it has a bunch of extra scenes and shit. The religious stuff was rather OTT, the extra audio sounded fuzzy as hell like it was ripped from a cheap VHS, alternate plot with Golic was interesting, except for making him into a complete spaz. The part with the bull seemed rather poorly done and kinda forced too.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.metropolitan-themovie.com/

can anyone tell me the opening song and the end credit song?


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Sep 14, 2010)

The Exorcist


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 23, 2010)

Just finished watching this:  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0299977/


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 23, 2010)

Sincity.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 24, 2010)

Just got back from Despicable Me. :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 25, 2010)

Blow.


----------



## Branch (Sep 26, 2010)

Primer. fuck!ng yes. the only movie concerning time-travel that actually holds together all the way through (helped in part by it's writer being an engineer). when a sci-fi film gets it done without any special effects, and on a budget of $7,000, it's a testement to the quality of the story.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 26, 2010)

The Princess and the Frog. Needs more Shadowman <3


----------



## SICK (Sep 26, 2010)

Resident evil afterlife it wasn't to bad.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 26, 2010)

Starship Troopers


----------



## KristynLioness (Sep 26, 2010)

Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Gahoole. Loved that movie.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 26, 2010)

Hooray for in-flight entertainment.

Kick-Ass: It was decent enough, I liked the last half-hour or so.
Robin Hood (2010): Utterly average
Clash of the Titans (2010): Frozen shit frosted with wanksauce
Iron Man 2: Not enough shit blowing up to make up for the boring parts


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 26, 2010)

Akira

freaking great
and a total mind-f***


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 28, 2010)

In order:

Vlad
The Musketeer.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 4, 2010)

Hellraiser Hellworld & Deader.

Joeeey


----------



## Skittle (Oct 4, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Hellraiser Hellworld & Deader.


 Ugh. Those suck so bad. I was basically raised on Hellraiser.

Candyman


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 4, 2010)

Terminator: Salvation.  I liked it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 4, 2010)

skittle said:


> Ugh. Those suck so bad. I was basically raised on Hellraiser.
> 
> Candyman


 
I found 5 & 6 for cheap at Loblaws so I figured I might as well buy the whole serie.  But I have to agree, 1 & 2 were the best.

I'm gonna watch the Nightmare on Elm Street serie next, any suggestion on what I should watch after that?


----------



## Isen (Oct 6, 2010)

We Don't Care About Music Anyway...

It's a documentary about Tokyo's avant-garde music scene.

[yt]hHYYWhhFpzA[/yt]

I'm really glad my school's "indie film" club screened it.  It was awesome seeing it with a movie theater sound system.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 6, 2010)

The Girl Next Door


----------



## Cam (Oct 6, 2010)

I watched good burger stoned

Fucking hilarious :')


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 6, 2010)

Constantine. It's been playing on repeat because I'm too lazy to turn it off.
Before that, the first Terminator movie. <3


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 6, 2010)

Rock n' Rolla, and 10,000 A.D.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 6, 2010)

A View to Kill.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2010)

slow in parts and needed more fisting but otherwise just as good as expected


----------



## Cosgrove (Oct 7, 2010)

snip


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 13, 2010)

Thriller: A Cruel Picture.
A couple XXX scenes in it but for it's time pretty good action scenes and a little fucked up.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 13, 2010)

I saw Legion, meh...
The last movie I saw was Edge of Darkness, I thought it was really fucking good. :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 13, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I saw Legion, meh...
> The last movie I saw was Edge of Darkness, I thought it was really fucking good. :3


 
Legion was boring, I saw it the day it came out and was pretty deceived.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 13, 2010)

*V for Vendetta.*
*Fantastic Mr. Fox.*
*Fantasia.*
*The three caballeros.*
*Nanny McPhee and the Big Bang.*

What a good luck, five good/excellent movies in a row.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 13, 2010)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> *V for Vendetta.*
> *Fantastic Mr. Fox.*
> *Fantasia.*
> *The three caballeros.*
> ...


 
Man, I gotta watch Fantasia again some time.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 14, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Man, I gotta watch Fantasia again some time.


 
It's probably *Disney*'s best work, ever. And also their best take on animation and classical music alongside *Sleeping Beauty *(we could mention *Fantasia 2000*, but I do not hold that one in great respect).

And while you wait for the whole *Fantasia*, watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-7Qar1lFjo&feature=related


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 14, 2010)

Moonraker.


----------



## Minuet (Oct 16, 2010)

The Last Unicorn


----------



## Skittle (Oct 16, 2010)

Re-Cycle

Was actually really good.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 24, 2010)

Nightmare on Elm Street 1 & 2.

And no, this thread shall not die.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 24, 2010)

Entrapment with Sean Connery and some bitch.

I only liked it because the young female lead nearly makes out with Connery. I actually found myself going "Yesssss".


----------



## Minuet (Oct 25, 2010)

_Transformers: The Movie_.  Yes, the animated one from the '80s.  Yes, it was my first time seeing it.  Yes, I got teary-eyed when Optimus Prime died.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 25, 2010)

The entire LOTR trilogy.  In one sitting.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 25, 2010)

Monsters Inc.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 25, 2010)

The Matrix 2 (AKA Matrix Reloaded)


----------



## Isen (Oct 25, 2010)

Trash Humpers

By Harmony Korine.  It was aptly named.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 25, 2010)

Martyrs.

<3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 25, 2010)

Star Trek: Generations


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 25, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> The entire LOTR trilogy.  In one sitting.


 
I love days like that.  A few times per year, my mom and I sit down with pizza, drinks and chips for a day or two and watch an entire serie like Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, Star Wars or stuff like that.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 30, 2010)

Movies seen today in order:

Hellraiser
Poltergeist 1, 2, 3
Ghost Ship


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 31, 2010)

An American Haunting
The Crazies
The Eye


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 31, 2010)

Paranormal Activity 2


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 31, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Paranormal Activity 2


 
Is it good?


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 31, 2010)

skittle said:


> Martyrs.
> 
> <3


 
*L* Again?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 1, 2010)

So last night I watched

Six short films by David Lynch, which were amazing

Tokyo Gore Police, which was terribly boring

MST3K: The Horrors of Spider Island, a movie so long and boring not even they could have made it worth sitting through

and In the Mouth of Madness, which is my favourite Halloween time movie, and probably among my favourite movies of all time~


----------



## Altamont (Nov 1, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Six short films by David Lynch, which were amazing


 
My personal fave is the Alphabet one; that girl at the end is so creepy I don't think I'll ever hear the ABC's again without a shudder.

The other night I watched The Shawshank Redemption, which is seriously one of the best films ever made. I love everything about it.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 1, 2010)

American Werewolf in Paris (I think was the name). Late 80's/early 90's movie.

Holy crap did it suck, but in an amusing way.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 1, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Is it good?


 
If you like babies crying and being terrified and other sad things, then yes. I'm not a fan of hokie ghost crap (except Ghostbusters)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 1, 2010)

8-bit said:


> If you like babies crying and being terrified and other sad things, then yes. I'm not a fan of hokie ghost crap (except Ghostbusters)


 
Thanks, saves me from watching yet another disappointing movie ^^


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## CAThulu (Nov 2, 2010)

Ooo...I've been meaning to watch Perfect Blue!  *scribbles it down on "must see" list*

Exorcist 3.  

Surprisingly good film, and it's rare nowadays that a horror film can creep me out like this one did.  Geoge C. Scott is, as always, an amazing actor and he sucked you into the film when playing the lead detective, and Brad Dourif (Grima Wormtongue) was awesome and unnerving as the Gemini Killer.

Horror movie sequels most often suck harder then the intake of a jet engine (*cough* SAW *cough*), but this is one of those wonderful rare exceptions.


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 2, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> So last night I watched
> 
> 
> Six short films by David Lynch, which were amazing


Never seen it...I'll have to check that out *S*



Dyluck said:


> Tokyo Gore Police, which was terribly boring


You found that too?



Dyluck said:


> MST3K: The Horrors of Spider Island, a movie so long and boring not even they could have made it worth sitting through


There's a better ones to see *G*.  
-Eegah

BTW, the MST3K crew are now back together and are called Rifftrax.  And they did Twilight!  
 


Dyluck said:


> and In the Mouth of Madness, which is my favourite Halloween time movie, and probably among my favourite movies of all time~



I LUV YU!!!  That film's awesome!  Sam Neill rocks that shit, which is one of the reasons why I loved Event Horizon so much.

That does it; I'm having a Sam Neill Horror Film Festival tonight!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 2, 2010)

Dawn of the Dead.

Now I know where Left 4 Dead comes from, awesome.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Dawn of the Dead.
> 
> Now I know where Left 4 Dead comes from, awesome.


 
 That part in the credits when they open the cooler and find the thrashing zombie torso........

Fuckin gave me nightmares.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2010)

Percy Jackson and the Lighting Thief

It's alright but
Satyrs dancing to Pokerface and cupcake drugs.

Don't use this movie to learn Greek mythology.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Nov 8, 2010)

The one with Adam Sandler and Jack Nicholson. I forgot the name.


----------



## KristynLioness (Nov 8, 2010)

Watched The Day After Tomorrow for the first time last night. Thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 8, 2010)

The Outlander.

Awesome movie, much better book.  Not big surprise.


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 9, 2010)

Since I have dualscreens I watched Saving Private Ryan yesterday while playing TF2.


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 9, 2010)

Natural Born Killers

amazing is the only way to describe it


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 9, 2010)

I just rewatched Se7en.   Fricken brilliant.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 9, 2010)

Lilo and Stitch.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 9, 2010)

They came back.

Gosh, that was SO boring, and yet it has so much potential.  Dammit Frenchies, ruining all of their movies.


----------



## Jude (Nov 9, 2010)

Red.

It was pretty good, actually. I might watch it again when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Nov 9, 2010)

Iron giant. I love this movie.


----------



## WolfTechnology (Nov 9, 2010)

Inception.

Great movie, but the end left me feeling a little off... I mean, what kind of psychopath makes a movie that leaves it's watchers hanging like that?!?


----------



## Atona (Nov 9, 2010)

Grown ups.
Its like this movie exists to serve the sole purpose of disgusting me. It's got a line-up  of every single king of unfunny. The only way it could be more fucking  sick and twisted is if Dane Cook was in it.

I mean, what the fucking shit? Look at that line-up. Chris Rock, David Spade? ROB SCHNEIDER? KEVIN JAMES?! *Adam fucking Sandler.* What sort of sick fuck sits around his house thinking this shit up? What human, no, what fucking creature, what BEASTLY DEMON says "Let's gather the worst comedians in NA, and make a movie with all of them. Together. In the same movie."

Wolftechnology- It wasn't a cliffhanger, the entire movie


Spoiler



was a dream, from start to finish.


----------



## The DK (Nov 10, 2010)

Spaceballs, it came on amc and i usually have the tv going when im on the pc anyway


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> That part in the credits when they open the cooler and find the thrashing zombie torso........
> 
> Fuckin gave me nightmares.



Check out 'The Walking Dead' on AMC.  Can't say anything except wow...nuts!


----------



## Isen (Nov 12, 2010)

Last two were. Ponyo and Howl's Moving Castle.  The song from Ponyo will forever be stuck in my head.

PONYO PONYO PONYO FISHY IN THE SEA
TINY LITTLE FISHY, WHO COULD YOU REALLY BE


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Mollfie (Nov 17, 2010)

How to Train Your Dragon! On blu-ray day before yesterday n_n


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 17, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


>


 
Exdeath loves you.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 17, 2010)

Four Lions:

[video=youtube;RdFnLGKIDsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdFnLGKIDsE[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 17, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Exdeath loves you.


 
what is this

can you explain


----------



## 9livesbunny (Nov 17, 2010)

Shutter Island, and Toy Story 3


----------



## Branch (Nov 17, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim. (oh yes please, mr. cera)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 17, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> what is this
> 
> can you explain


 
Get culture ^^


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 17, 2010)

oh god never mind its some anime thing


----------



## Fiendly (Nov 17, 2010)

Last Airbender. i live with regret.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 18, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> oh god never mind its some anime thing


 
The heck, it's not even some anime thing.


----------



## RammsteinSkollexxx (Dec 5, 2010)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I heard of the new Disney 2D animation film. Quite controversial, it is.



What is this called?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 5, 2010)

Tigersland.  Pretty neat.


----------



## Koze (Dec 5, 2010)

I treated myself to Deathly Hallows a few days ago. My eyes liked it.


----------



## Branch (Dec 6, 2010)

Jennifer's Body. sometimes i surprise even myself.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 6, 2010)

This.
[yt]I2JcaxaR6eo[/yt]


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 6, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Check out 'The Walking Dead' on AMC. Can't say anything except wow...nuts!


 
Been watchin it religiously <3


----------



## Zoetrope (Dec 6, 2010)

Drop Dead Fred. : x


Classic.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 12, 2010)

The Shining.

"DANNEH. DANNEH BOI..."


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 13, 2010)

Asterix et le Coup du Menhir.

Azur & Asmar starting at 9:00 am, I love cine-cadeau.


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 6, 2011)

Tron Legacy.  It wasn't too bad.  It's not like I was expecting high caliber acting skills or anything.  The soundtrack was really good.  I have to get that.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 6, 2011)

How To Train Your Dragon. Not... _bad_, but certainly not interesting. Quite overrated IMO.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 6, 2011)

Inception. It was like my brain was getting double pentrated.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jan 6, 2011)

uhh I think it was The King's Speech in theaters; it's fantastic and one of the best of the year.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 6, 2011)

FFFFF, it was Tron.

I wanted to say "The Magical Legend of the Leprechauns".

WHOOPI GOLDBIRD.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2011)

The Taking of Pelham 123. It was pretty good.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 6, 2011)

tron. it was pretty good though i lul'd after when i realized the daft punk guys probably didnt make it out when the penthouse blew up


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 7, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> tron. it was pretty good though i lul'd after when i realized the daft punk guys probably didnt make it out when the penthouse blew up



lol Yeah, I know what you mean.  Although, I was kinda hoping they got out of there when CLU showed up


----------



## Branch (Jan 7, 2011)

antichrist. eh.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2011)

Couples Retreat. It was cute and funny.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 7, 2011)

Tangled! Finally got to watch it in 3d.


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

fight club
i am jack's incredible ability to watch movies ten years after everyone else is done talking about them


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 7, 2011)

Love! said:


> fight club
> i am jack's incredible ability to watch movies ten years after everyone else is done talking about them


 
I watched that for the second time in years yesterday. It's awesome.


----------



## Idlewild (Jan 7, 2011)

I watched _Black Swan_ last night. It really is a good movie, but I'm a wimp and spent the last few minutes in terror, haha!

I also watched _District 9, The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus,_ and _The Social Network_ recently and enjoyed all of them.


----------



## Pine (Jan 7, 2011)

I watched Gulliver's Travels last night. If Jack Black wasn't in this movie it would probably suck.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jan 7, 2011)

"Return to the House on Haunted Hill"

Terrible, but as i'd already seen this film i knew how terrible it would be.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2011)

Love! said:


> fight club
> i am jack's incredible ability to watch movies ten years after everyone else is done talking about them


 I am Jack's smirking revenge.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 8, 2011)

Blood Work.  Was an interesting movie that I hadn't seen before.


----------



## KristynLioness (Jan 9, 2011)

Star Trek Nemesis.


----------



## LindsayPL (Jan 9, 2011)

"The Green Mile". I watched it 5th time. I really like this film, "The Shawshank Redemption" too.


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

i know afro samurai isn't technically a movie
but i watched the entire thing in one sitting
does that count?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2011)

Priscilla, Queen Of The Desert

Australian drag queens go on a magical adventure

it's very cool


----------



## TehFurryRealness (Jan 13, 2011)

I had watched in the last few days

The Game (1997) Michael Douglas, Sean Penn. 8/10. Great Psychological thriller, slow in parts, but makes up for it.
Memento - Director Christopher Nolan - great movie, different, but makes up in uniqueness
The Prestige - I believe director christopher nolan - Great movie, fucks your head up.
The Town - Ben Afflec, wouldent expect it to be a good movie, but great overall.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 13, 2011)

Tron.

Not that bastard new one.

It's so cute.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 16, 2011)

The entire LotR trilogy in a whole day.  Fun times.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 16, 2011)

Spiderwick chronicles


----------



## Jude (Jan 16, 2011)

Just got done watching the Social Network movie. It was decent.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 16, 2011)

Shutter Island
Awesome mindfuck.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jan 16, 2011)

Red Cliff international version. Part 1  (tho couldn't understand it without looking at subtitles.)
Also this thread is coming upon being 2 years old and still going and not a sticky.


----------



## tid-us (Jan 17, 2011)

watched Good Will Hunting, and Shutter Island.  When did DiCaprio become so good?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 17, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Shutter Island
> Awesome mindfuck.


 
I honestly don't know what's so confusing about it, I thought it was pretty easy to understand.  Good movie, though.


----------



## FBJim (Jan 19, 2011)

Last Year At Marienbad, which is the artsy French movie everyone thinks of when they make parodies of artsy French movies.

despite all that, it's pretty excellent, but I _really_ need to see it again to be sure; so much of it flowed together into one whole, which is code for "i didn't really understand what was going on in any sort of narrative sense". In my defense, this was probably intentional


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 19, 2011)

Lord of the G-Strings.

I would wreck each and every one of those Throbbits.

I am so not kidding.


----------



## Riley (Jan 19, 2011)

tid-us said:


> watched Good Will Hunting, and Shutter Island.  When did DiCaprio become so good?


 
As soon as he walked off the set of Titanic.


As for me, I recently watched Dark City, and then all of Dollhouse in a 3-day span, so there was some weird overlapping going on.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 24, 2011)

Just saw Kick-Ass like twenty seconds ago.

OLOLOLO TIMIGN :U


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 24, 2011)

[yt]xmbW6WXLeW4[/yt]
I can't wait for this movie, every single picture was hand-drawn and the art style is pretty cool.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2011)

Saw VII

Fuck the haters, I enjoyed it.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 25, 2011)

Last movie I saw yesterday with a friend was Green Hornet, it was ok, It still didn't feel right that Seth Rogan was playing that role.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 25, 2011)

Hellraiser Hellseeker.


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 25, 2011)

True Grit (the new one) was the last movie I saw that I actually liked.

The last movie I actually saw was Jennifer's Body. Absolute shit.


----------



## Altamont (Jan 26, 2011)

Watched Surrogates the other day, with Bruce Willis. Really disappointing; probably the worst movie of his I've seen in years.


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 26, 2011)

The Expendables and Legend of the Guardians.


----------



## inc (Jan 26, 2011)

Wall E, saw it not long ago, something amazing :3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 26, 2011)

Shaun of the Dead. It was good, not great. I'll be watching a little more Simon Pegg movies to see if that changes my perception of that upcoming movie Paul.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 28, 2011)

Fight Club.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 29, 2011)

King's Speech


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 29, 2011)

I fuckin' saw "Coraline" man. :3


----------



## Riavis (Jan 29, 2011)

"Hero."

As a martial arts movie it was corny, but overall... I loved it. Especially the colored stories motif.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 29, 2011)

Faust 

An award-winning classic from the Czech republic, loosely based on the play about a man who sold his soul to the devil to gain knowledge (Dr Faustus)

(clip warning:  Weird sh*t afoot!)
[video=youtube;BpzwTK5mVtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpzwTK5mVtE[/video]


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 29, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Hellraiser Hellseeker.


 
I always liked Hellraiser 2 the best, though the first is a classic


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 29, 2011)

Tron Legacy - 10/10


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 30, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> I always liked Hellraiser 2 the best, though the first is a classic


 
Ya, the second one's also my favorite.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 30, 2011)

twilight and new moon. my boyfriend wanted me to watch it with him because he is a HUGE twilight fan.
and honestly? twilight isnt that bad! i kinda enjoyed the movie. the main characters are flat as hell but everything else want bad at all!
new moon sucks pretty badly though... no plot at all, the characters mostly suck and dont get me started on the ending >_>


----------



## Enwon (Jan 30, 2011)

I saw "The King's Speech" on Friday night.

I thought it was good.  Not the type of thing I would usually see, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 30, 2011)

Snatch.
Any Americans who have seen it?
 and if so could you understand it?


----------



## Willow (Jan 30, 2011)

The Graves e____e

This movie was fucking awful.


----------



## Shay Feral (Jan 30, 2011)

Machete, I liked it :3


----------



## jeff (Jan 30, 2011)

shinboru
its about a japanese man who wakes up in his polka-dot jammies to a room filled with cherub dicks and by pressing down each of them the walls dispense some bizarre item and he tries to escape using the items

the moral of the story is that God is really just a confused guy climbing a wall of dicks just trying to get out of a room he woke up in

some great scenes, kind of an awkward pace though


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 31, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> Snatch.
> Any Americans who have seen it?
> and if so could you understand it?


 
Canadian here, and I understood the whole thing.  Does that count?

It's one of my favourite films. ^_^


----------



## Ames (Jan 31, 2011)

Shartblaster said:


> shinboru
> its about a japanese man who wakes up in his polka-dot jammies to a room filled with cherub dicks and by pressing down each of them the walls dispense some bizarre item and he tries to escape using the items
> 
> the moral of the story is that God is really just a confused guy climbing a wall of dicks just trying to get out of a room he woke up in
> ...


 
This is relevant to my interests.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 31, 2011)

*LÃ¥t den rÃ¤tte komma in (Let The Right One In) - 8.5/10   

Pretty interesting vampire movie at the least.
*


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 31, 2011)

Case 39

Very good movie. Snack worthy.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 31, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> *LÃ¥t den rÃ¤tte komma in (Let The Right One In) - 8.5/10
> 
> Pretty interesting vampire movie at the least.
> *


I just watched that yesterday. :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 31, 2011)

Robocop.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 31, 2011)

Endhiran.

omgwtflol


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 1, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Canadian here, and I understood the whole thing.  Does that count?
> 
> It's one of my favourite films. ^_^


 
Just curious, because of it being an English movie not many Americans might not understand the jokes.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 4, 2011)

Angels and Demons
honestly I only watched it cos Ewan McGregor was in it >.>


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 4, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Angels and Demons
> honestly I only watched it cos Ewan McGregor was in it >.>


 
Tis a good movie, but I still prefer the books by far.

Make Digital Fortress already!


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 5, 2011)

Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs, it was an alright animated film.


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 5, 2011)

keroro gunso the super movie

i'm a keroro whore...


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 5, 2011)

The Mechanic

Enjoyable, although generic and forgettable.  Wait until you can rent it on DVD.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 5, 2011)

True Grit (the new one), it was awesome


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 6, 2011)

Innocent Blood, It's been a very very long time since I've seen this movie, still as good as I remembered.


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 6, 2011)

I just finished watching Scott Pilgrim vs. The World. Best movie I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 6, 2011)

i watched kids again

the whole way through


and then i watched a documentary about hip hop

and some cracker was talking about "colored people"

and i was like

lol


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 6, 2011)

The Adventures of Captain Drake.  It was pretty awesome for Saturday's low budget movie.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 7, 2011)

LotR: Fellowship of the Ring extended edition 8)


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 7, 2011)

I saw True Grit on saturday. Jeff Bridges is badass.


----------



## Branch (Feb 8, 2011)

Youth in Revolt. eugh.


----------



## Isen (Feb 9, 2011)

3:10 to Yuma.  My dad and I decided to watch a "guy movie".


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 9, 2011)

I've seen at least two today.

_The Boondock Saints_, it was pretty good, and well...it was my first time watching it, also _Heavy Metal 2000_, not as good as the first _Heavy Metal_, but I still like it.


----------



## WingDog (Feb 9, 2011)

Hahaha, I work at the movie theater, soooo I have seen just about everything in the past 4 years. But the last one I watched, was Sanctum. IT BLEW ASS!!!! SO BORING!

But tomorrow night I get to watch: The Eagle. Just Go With It. and maybe, if I can get paid to do so (like I did with the Hanna Montana Movie) I will watch Justin Bieber 3D. Yes I got paid 7.28 an hour to watch Miley Cyrus be a skank.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 9, 2011)

WingDog said:


> I will watch Justin Bieber 3D.



I hope for your sake you can keep your sanity, especially from the screechy little girls going nuts over it on the first night.


----------



## WingDog (Feb 9, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> I hope for your sake you can keep your sanity, especially from the screechy little girls going nuts over it on the first night.


 
The good thing is, I don't have to be in there with them. But outside the theater yes. It will be difficult. *secretly will be screaming right there with them*


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 10, 2011)

Watched Machete today while sick at home.
Friggin' awesome.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 11, 2011)

Had a double feature movie night yesterday, saw Black Swan and 127 Hours.  Both were great.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 11, 2011)

The Hurt Locker + The Great Raid, both were pretty interesting as far as war movies go.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 11, 2011)

WingDog said:


> The good thing is, I don't have to be in there with them. But outside the theater yes. It will be difficult. *secretly will be screaming right there with them*


 
Sanity, on my FAF?


----------



## Taralack (Feb 11, 2011)

I watched The Next Three Days last night.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 11, 2011)

Alpha and Omega. It made me want to punch babies. Then cry.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 12, 2011)

Napoleon Dynamite.

Yeah, I went there.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I watched at least three movies...in a sense...



The Drawn Together Movie: The Movie! - As much as I was ok with the TV Series, I reeeaally didn't care for it.

The Silence Of The Hams - Another meh movie and I hate to say it but, this was a movie I couldn't get through because it began to bore me,and this was within the first 10-15 minutes of the film.

Life Stinks - It's been a while since I saw this movie, but I still loved it as usual.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Zanzi (Feb 12, 2011)

The first twenty minutes of The Last Airbender.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 13, 2011)

The Christ's Passion.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 13, 2011)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 14, 2011)

Band of Brothers.  Awesome made-for-TV movie/miniseries.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 24, 2011)

Watched District 9 again last night.

The bit where Obesandjo's head explodes always makes me laugh.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh my god this thread is still here. 

Anyway: Event Horizon, Moon (fucking fantastic), Shutter Island and Predators


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 24, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Predators



Is it really as awful as I've heard?


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 24, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Is it really as awful as I've heard?


 
It's alright, not as good as the original, but not as horrible as AVP. There's a lot of really dumb stuff in it that I could do without, but nothing that bothered me too much.


----------



## Altamont (Feb 24, 2011)

just saw Summer Wars yesterday; abso-freaken-lutely incredible.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 24, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Oh my god this thread is still here.
> 
> Anyway: Event Horizon, Moon (fucking fantastic), _Shutter Island_ and Predators


 
Holy fuck, that movie made me shit bricks near the end. I loved it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 25, 2011)

The Shining.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 25, 2011)

Batman: Mask of The Phantasm.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 11, 2011)

Knowing 

(on youtube lol)

Eh, not quite as awful as I thought it would be. The disasters were well done though.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 11, 2011)

The Secret of Kells.


----------



## Zanzi (Mar 12, 2011)

Battle: Los Angeles


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 12, 2011)

I saw Battle Los Angeles.  It's pretty much Black Hawk Down crossed with Independence Day.  It was fairly predictable, but enjoyable in spite of that.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 12, 2011)

The Matrix, it was pretty good.


----------



## Isen (Mar 12, 2011)

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> The Matrix, it was pretty good.


 
I'm sure you liked it due to its pseudo-philosophical content. :1

Hostel.
It was porn, basically


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 12, 2011)

Fantasia. Now I remember why I love this movie so much.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 12, 2011)

Saw Red Riding Hood last night. Not bad I must say. I was worried it would be some kind of Twilight copy, but it actually kept my attention.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh yes, the last movie that I saw in the theater was Tangled. I liked it a lot better than The Princess and The Frog.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 12, 2011)

How to Train Your Dragon.

I came.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

Grycho said:


> How to Train Your Dragon.
> 
> I came.


 
I expected that movie to be terrible, but I was pleasantly surprised! :3


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 12, 2011)

I also have to add trailers for animated movies seem to be getting progressively less reliable (Tangled is the best example of this, with its trailer announcing a completely different movie). Even in what regards the quality: Tangled, HtTyD and Rango look obnoxious from their trailers, but were generally well received.


----------



## Alstor (Mar 12, 2011)

The King's Speech

That movie deserved every award that it won.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Watched the Matrix Reloaded & Revolutions.  Reloaded has so many flaws it's ridiculous, but Revolutions was pretty awesome.


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2011)

Grycho said:


> How to Train Your Dragon.
> 
> I came.


 
faf

where posts like this are literal

*sigh* :[


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> I also have to add trailers for animated movies seem to be getting progressively less reliable (Tangled is the best example of this, with its trailer announcing a completely different movie). Even in what regards the quality: Tangled, HtTyD and Rango look obnoxious from their trailers, but were generally well received.


 
I really wanted to see Rango. I'll just wait for DVD and hope it's not blu-ray only. Dunno about Tangled though.

Another CGI movie that sounded terrible but was awesome: Dalgo.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it was "Dawn of the Dead".


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 13, 2011)

Book of Eli. Rewatched it with a friend.

Denzel is badass.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Book of Eli. Rewatched it with a friend.
> 
> Denzel is badass.


 
Been meaning to watch that. 

About to watch some 80's movie about a phantom car


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 13, 2011)

Matrix Revolutions, for the first time since seeing it in a theater.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 14, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Book of Eli. Rewatched it with a friend.
> 
> Denzel is badass.


 
That movie was so damn boring & filled with ridiculous plot holes.


----------



## Pine (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm watching Hot Shots! Part Deux right now...classic.


----------



## Larry (Mar 14, 2011)

I was watching Precious just an hour ago, but I got bored of it halfway and paused it. I don't think I'm ever gonna finish it....


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 14, 2011)

I think the last film I watched was Alphaville, which I found distinctly underwhelming.  Goddamn you French new wave!


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 14, 2011)

The Neverending Story


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 14, 2011)

Hot Fuzz, Defiance, The Adjustment Bureau, and Battle: LA
Battle LA contradicted my expectations and therefore receives a


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Mar 14, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> ...The Adjustment Bureau...


 
How was it? My friends say it blows.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 14, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> How was it? My friends say it blows.


 And you listen to them? I try to listen to my dad's taste in movies and really can't figure it out.

On another note: The movie might be good for a rental. A lot of talking, which not a lot of people that I am around like. Good performances though.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 19, 2011)

Paul


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 1, 2011)

*Fantasia 2000*
Still as mediocre as ever. Only two of new shorts work (Piano concerto and Carnival of the animals) and the others range from lightweight (Rhapsody in Blue and Firebird) to terrible and pointless (everything else). Of course, The Sorcerer's Apprentice is still a masterpiece.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not sure. I think it was Terminator: Salvation.

God, that movie was terrible.


----------



## Altamont (Apr 1, 2011)

Back to the Future pt. II. Winning.


----------



## Larry (Apr 1, 2011)

I just got done watching Mean Girls. Damn, I forgot how funny that movie was.

I'm about to watch Summer Wars.


----------



## Altamont (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm currently obsessed with Summer Wars; one of my favorite anime features, easy.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 2, 2011)

James Bond VS Dr. No.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 2, 2011)

Hop


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 2, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Hop


 
Why would you do that to yourself ):


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 2, 2011)

just saw Battle:LA. It was good but it was complete and total "moto boner food".

i like how ALL the army guys in there are the few people who die besides like two or three marines.


----------



## Holsety (Apr 2, 2011)

Source Code


Shit was niiiiice


----------



## Larry (Apr 2, 2011)

Altamont said:


> I'm currently obsessed with Summer Wars; one of my favorite anime features, easy.



Saw the whole movie last night.

BEST. ANIMATED MOVIE. EVER.

Sure as hell beats Hop. :/


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Apr 2, 2011)

I watched Meet the Raisins this morning. c:


----------



## Larry (Apr 2, 2011)

IsabellaPrice said:


> I watched Meet the Raisins this morning. c:



Dear god... 

=.="


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 2, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Why would you do that to yourself ):



Because I'm bored of the people I am with @ college and don't want to hang around them on Friday. At least it wasn't my money I was wasting.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Apr 4, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Dear god...
> 
> =.="


 
Hey, Will Vinton is a claymation _god._


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Apr 4, 2011)

Man of The Century. One of my new favourite films.


----------



## Kihari (Apr 4, 2011)

Recently watched "Angels and Demons" for the first time. It was good, but I should have refreshed on the prequel first.



Holsety said:


> Source Code
> 
> Shit was niiiiice


 
Saw it on Friday myself, I really liked it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 4, 2011)

5 Centimeters Per Second
I think

It was pretty nice


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2011)

La Bete (The Beast). Was alright for b-grade porn.

Currently watching Shaun of the Dead (again) though. Great movie, but does anyone think it would've been ten times more awesome had someone said "You have some red on you" at the end?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2011)

The Patriot (doing a marathon today!)


----------



## Plantar (Apr 9, 2011)

Little Nicky.

Jesus this, Moses that, Abraham hit me with a wiffleball bat.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2011)

Golden Boy

All six episodes.

I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2011)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 9, 2011)

HANNA
"I just missed your heart."


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 9, 2011)

Live and let die.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 9, 2011)

American Psycho.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 9, 2011)

Death Proof

Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring COOL Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring AWESOME The end


----------



## Archias (Apr 9, 2011)

Battle of Los Angeles.

Brought to you by the United States Marine Corps Recruiting Department. Seriously, it was SO HEAVY HANDED in its BE A MARINE machismo it really hindered the movie...however, most Marines I know are actually that way so maybe it was realisitic


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 9, 2011)

Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs.

I was gonna put Singing in The Rain, then I saw Baby's Day Out, then CWaCoM


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2011)

Three Kings


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 9, 2011)

Tous le matins du monde.

TrÃ©s fantastique! Nobody does it like the french.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Tous le matins du monde.
> 
> TrÃ©s fantastique! Nobody does it like the french.


 
Did you see my post about watching a b-grade French porno? xD

Anyways, watching my favorite movie, Girl, Interrupted.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 16, 2011)

TRON


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2011)

License to kill.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 17, 2011)

FRITZ THE CAT
WATCH IT


----------



## Scamper (Apr 17, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean 1.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2011)

Cat Soup

still as creepy, unsettling and confusing as i remember it.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 17, 2011)

Serendipity


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 17, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> FRITZ THE CAT
> WATCH IT


 
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hop (pretty good, cute as expected)
The Tourist (so-so, needed more action)
I've been hearing "Rio" was good, but I have yet to watch the trailers to decide.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 18, 2011)

Ong-bak (The Thai Warrior)
A little bit cheesy in places but pretty badass. This guy's the next Jet Li. Even my mom liked it and she hates action movies


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 19, 2011)

The Book of Eli (I watched this drunk, damn it threw me through a loop. Excellent movie.)
Push (the beginning I watched drunk. Also I am having very inappropriate thoughts about Cassie. Asks 'Nick', "Are you drunk?" Her response: "YES.")


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Apr 19, 2011)

I was forced to watch "The Master Debaters" in my government class, dunno if that counts.


----------



## Cain (Apr 19, 2011)

I was watching Scott Pilgrim vs The World. I had about 3 cans of mountain dew. Nothing.| Distracts...Me...From...My...MOUNTAIN DEW! >


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2011)

I just got home from seeing Rio.

For such a high budget movie, I was really surprised at just how fucking terrible the writing for this film was.  That had to be the worst screenplay ever written.

Oh and there's a bunch of music numbers and they're all terrible.  And Will I. Am from the Black Eyed Peas is in this movie.
It was still mostly enjoyable in spite of all that though but it's probably mostly a case of "so bad it's good."
Why didn't anyone stop this from happening ):


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2011)

Seriously I need to watch all of the Brazilian scenes from Saludos Amigos and The Three Caballeros so that I don't have to kill someone.  I love JosÃ© Carioca~


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 20, 2011)

Golden boy, Again

"I wish my hand was my penis~"


----------



## Teto (Apr 21, 2011)

Fargo
Good movie


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 21, 2011)

Someone suggested I watch Felidae. It was alright, but not really captivating enough. Francis (the main character) constantly sounded indifferent and never really sounded upset, at least in the English dub. It kind of gave the movie a disillusioned feel.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 21, 2011)

Serenity


I swallowed a bug!


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 21, 2011)

Rio. A cam version that I thought was going to like because Will I Am was in it. Didn't like his role but the music was nice actually.


----------



## DreamingRoses (Apr 21, 2011)

The Final Destination (Final Destination 4). Just as mindless as the other 3, but less entertaining. There was one death scene that had me laughing my head off, though.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Rio. A cam version that I thought was going to like because Will I Am was in it. Didn't like his role but the music was nice actually.


 
LET ME TAKE YOU TO RIO, RIO

AND WE CAN CHILL IN A GAZEBO, ZEBO

;A;


----------



## Taralack (Apr 24, 2011)

Thor

(came out here 2 weeks before America, suck on that bitches)


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 24, 2011)

Slumdog "Millonare"


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 24, 2011)

The Ten Commandments, 1956 version.  Gosh, just how much budget was in that movie?  The special effects are damn amazing for the time.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 24, 2011)

Funny Farm.

Fuck yeah Chevy Chase.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 24, 2011)

Apocalypse Now

I never noticed before how frequently people looked directly at the camera in this film.


----------



## Teto (Apr 25, 2011)

Marley & Me
I think it's sadder every time maybe
I'm an awful person for watching that movie and not immediately going to hug my dogs


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 28, 2011)

Hoodwinked 
Transformers 
and
Source Code :/


----------



## circulating (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;lI89ovR36r0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI89ovR36r0[/video]

Gaspar Noe's Enter the Void

a truly visionary film


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 28, 2011)

I finally watched Avatar. My most vivid memory was how hot the female pilot was.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2011)

I can't stop thinking about how bad Rio was.  ):


----------



## Teto (Apr 28, 2011)

The Girl Who Leapt Through Time
Chiaki is such a dick


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 28, 2011)

Children of Men (on youtube :V)

Very nicely made, but the overwhelming vagueness of most of the story was a little irritating.


----------



## MusicFreakBoi (Apr 29, 2011)

Just watched an oldie but goodie: The Goonies


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 30, 2011)

Hoodwinked Too
Hint: Don't buy the 3D tickets. The 3D was horrible. Go for the smaller priced, 2D version instead


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 30, 2011)

S.W.A.T.


----------



## Pine (Apr 30, 2011)

I just watched Ghostbusters a few hours ago. No matter how many times I watch it, it never gets old :3


----------



## Ekho (Apr 30, 2011)

I saw The Deer Hunter yesterday, which was excellent.  One of the longest movies I've ever seen, but it wasn't boring at all.


----------



## Dyluck (May 1, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Hoodwinked Too
> Hint: Don't buy the 3D tickets. The 3D was horrible. Go for the smaller priced, 2D version instead


 
Better Hint:  Don't go see that piece of festering shit.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 1, 2011)

Underworld: Rise of the Lycans.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 4, 2011)

Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 5, 2011)

Black Swan.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind.


 
You are a fantastic human being and I am glad you exist.
Because that movie is pretty great.


Watching Summer Wars right now. All I knew about the movie I took from the front cover and name of the movie before I bought it. I had no idea what this was going to be about and I'm still not really sure what's gonna go down. But I love it so far <:

Also there's an anthro rabbit character and now I feel furfagish D:


----------



## ArielMT (May 10, 2011)

My Little Pony: The End of Flutter Valley.  I couldn't get further in than five minutes before becoming so disgusted with the retardation that I had to turn it off.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 10, 2011)

Trailer Park Terror.   Low budget horror movies are a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## CannotWait (May 10, 2011)

Watchmen.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 12, 2011)

TMNT (1990)


----------



## Twylyght (May 12, 2011)

Thor and Rio.


----------



## Asani (May 12, 2011)

Last one I saw was The Green Hornet with some friends. Pretty kickass movie, especially with Seth Rogan being so hilarious :3 I'm already making plans to buy the blu-ray


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 15, 2011)

Tell them I am a man.

Dammit 1940, why were you so racist.


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

And Then There Were None (1945). About to watch Please Murder Me.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 15, 2011)

The last movie I watched? Atlas Shrugged (part 1). Not bad, not great, and certainly not a fan of Ayn Rand's writing or conversational style, but I'm interested to see what happens.


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

La Sirene Des Tropiques (1927, silent)


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 15, 2011)

A Denzel Washington movie about an American police officer who gets caught up with a demon who is murdering people. It's called _Fallen _and I recommend it, furrehs.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 15, 2011)

Charlie Chaplin: The Great Dictator.

Charlie Chaplin is fucking awesome.


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Charlie Chaplin: The Great Dictator.
> 
> Charlie Chaplin is fucking awesome.


I agree.


Kansas City Confidential


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 16, 2011)

Cloverfield 
The whole three and a half hours of Watchmen: The Ultimate Cut.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 17, 2011)

The first Austin Powers.  I really need to get the other two.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 19, 2011)

Transformers 2


----------



## Zoetrope (May 19, 2011)

Bubba Ho-Tep


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 19, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Transformers 2



You poor chipmunk.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 21, 2011)

Pirates 4


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 21, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> You poor chipmunk.


 
I still like it >>


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 23, 2011)

THOR


----------



## LizardKing (May 23, 2011)

Law Abiding Citizen

Pretty cool up until the last 20 minutes or so when the plot turns to bullshit so they can tack on some sort of "happy" ending.


----------



## Punnchy (May 23, 2011)

*Inception* Mainly listend to it but it was a good film


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 24, 2011)

Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Radiohead (May 24, 2011)

Downhill (1927)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2011)

The Little Norse Prince

Well still watching
An anime DVDs I've had for ages but haven't actually watched yet. This is pretty cool actually. It's a simple kind of adventure thing, one kid trying to get to his old village and all sorts of stuff happens along the way. I should watch more movies like this. Rather than those bullshit ones that are all just build-up to one battle at the end, where this one is like fight fight all the way there and then kill some big evil god of death or something.


----------



## Radiohead (May 25, 2011)

Nosferatu (1922)


----------



## Dyluck (May 27, 2011)

Aliens. Yesssssssssss~


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 27, 2011)

Super Troopers. Middle was meh, but beginning and end, I was dying. XD


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 28, 2011)

First day of summer for me, so I went with a second: American Zombie. This shit was faker than Heidi Montag's tits.


----------



## Isen (May 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Aliens. Yesssssssssss~


I haven't seen any of the Alien movies D:


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 28, 2011)

Hmm...I think it was "Frailty" with Bill Paxton.


----------



## Radiohead (May 28, 2011)

The Book Of Eli. First "newer" movie I've seen in a while. It was...okay. I didn't particularly like it.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 28, 2011)

I don't really remember. Probably one of the Futurama movies.



Isen said:


> I haven't seen any of the Alien movies D:


 
You are no son of mine.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 29, 2011)

Return of the Living Dead.

There is truly nothing cooler than cheesy zombie movies.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 29, 2011)

Labyrinth


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Return of the Living Dead.
> 
> There is truly nothing cooler than cheesy zombie movies.


 
Except smoking. Smoking is pretty rad.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 29, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Except smoking. Smoking is pretty rad.


 
Well, so is coke... but that doesn't have retarded zombies shouting "BRAAAAAAINSSSS!!!!"


----------



## Vibgyor (May 29, 2011)

A Scanner Darkly


----------



## Radiohead (May 29, 2011)

Not really a movie, but finished Serial Experiments Lain. Kind of sad, but I liked it. May have to re-watch to clarify some points.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 30, 2011)

Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 30, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda 2


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

Green Beret. Watching a Memorial Day movie marathon on the Military Channel.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Well, so is coke... but that doesn't have retarded zombies shouting "BRAAAAAAINSSSS!!!!"


 
Well I guess if you do it a certain way it might have that effect.


Also
What should I watch next?
Pirates of the Caribbean 1
Miller's Crossing
Ghost In The Shell


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

I'd go for Miller's Crossing.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 30, 2011)

Backdoor Sluts 9 :V

OT: Might go see The Hangover II, but as a sequel, it's probably gonna suck. I wouldn't know the difference, I haven't even seen the first.


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

Intolerance.


----------



## Conker (May 30, 2011)

Moon. Was fantastic.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 1, 2011)

Finally watched Inglorious Basterds for only the second time.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 3, 2011)

X Men: First Class


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 3, 2011)

For The Love Of a Girl 

It's some Norwegian film a friend told me to watch. Not bad.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 3, 2011)

Alien.

*AWWWWW YEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 4, 2011)

The Social Network, The King's Speech, The Green Hornet, Tron Legacy & Rango.  Yay intercontinental planes.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 4, 2011)

X-Men: First Class.  Enjoyable.


----------



## Isen (Jun 5, 2011)

Totoro

THE SONG OH GOD


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 5, 2011)

The Social Network.

It was better than I expected it to be.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 5, 2011)

X-Men: First Class IT WAS AMAZING


----------



## Ben (Jun 5, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> The Social Network.
> 
> It was better than I expected it to be.


 
I'm surprised you didn't expect much of a movie with such high critical praise.

I just watched Love, Actually a few minutes ago. While the dozens of different storylines made it diverse enough to be interesting, the whole thing was a tad wish fulfillmenty for my tastes. Although I think as a result of there being so much absurdity in how lucky all these characters are, you just start to believe that this takes place in an alternate universe where Britain is a fictional country invented by Santa Claus.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 5, 2011)

Ben said:


> I'm surprised you didn't expect much of a movie with such high critical praise.


 I don't tend to pay attention to ratings and reviews for things like that.
Different tastes, and all that shit.

It looked boring in the trailers, though.


----------



## Ji Unit (Jun 5, 2011)

I watched the whole Serial Experiments Lain series with Radiohead since she was re watching it. It was okay. The end got me kind of teary-eyed but it was just okay in my opinion.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 6, 2011)

Insidious.  Damn friggen creepy!

[video]http://youtu.be/E1YbOMDI59k[/video]


----------



## Conker (Jun 6, 2011)

_Pulp Fiction_. First time I've seen it. I enjoyed it, though it was kinda trippy. Gogo Netflix :3


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 6, 2011)

Ji Unit said:


> I watched the whole Serial Experiments Lain series with Radiohead since she was re watching it. It was okay. The end got me kind of teary-eyed but it was just okay in my opinion.


 
The future in that anime still uses dialup. That is all I have to add.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 6, 2011)

Let me in.  Bleh, stupid 12 years old >:'(


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 6, 2011)

The Terminator.

Ah, yet another scifi classic I've been caught watching.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 7, 2011)

Little Fockers

A terrible, terrible movie.


----------



## Browder (Jun 7, 2011)

X-Men Firt Class.

Surprisingly better than the every other X-Men movie.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 7, 2011)

Browder said:


> X-Men Firt Class.
> 
> Surprisingly better than the every other X-Men movie.


 
Read that as Flirt Class, whoops!
I really want to see this movie, but I can't afford to go to the cinema <=[


----------



## Ekho (Jun 7, 2011)

Also X-Men: First Class.

I thought it was great.  Xavier and Magneto were really good.  Now I want to watch the first two again.  (I'll pass on The Last Stand and Origins, thank you very much...)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 8, 2011)

Inception.  Huh, many logical flaws & plot holes, but it was decent nonetheless.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 8, 2011)

One of the many Futurama movies. The one with the feminist organization.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 8, 2011)

Been watching a shit-load of movie since I got Netflix. Last thing I watched was Pulp Fiction. As everyone knows already, the movie kicks ass.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 8, 2011)

Sollux said:


> One of the many Futurama movies. The one with the feminist organization.


 
I didn't even know there was a Futurama movie.

Also, Toy Story 3.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 8, 2011)

Last movie i saw was Saving Private Ryan. I dont know why, but ever since that seen with Oppum standing in the stairway whille the other guy got stabbed, i havent been in the proper state of mind. For some reason it somehow messed with my head and ive seen that movie beggining to end three times and only now has that happened


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 8, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> I didn't even know there was a Futurama movie.


 
There's like five or something.

Also... the first one this time.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> There's like five or something.
> 
> Also... the first one this time.


 
Futurama only played for one season here, but I loved it.

Also, the imaginarium of Dr Parnassus.


----------



## Riavis (Jun 9, 2011)

Take Him to the Greek

PET THE  FURRY WALL!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 10, 2011)

How to train your dragon... :3


----------



## Cyril (Jun 10, 2011)

Avatar, for the first time.

And that was a couple of weeks ago.
I have come to the stunning conclusion that I rarely watch movies.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 12, 2011)

the new x-men

i wish beast had transformed before the third act of the movie
he was a cutie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





also professor x where was your critical mind you sent that one guy to the brig and youre yelling at magneto for sending the missiles back?? :S
oh well
hes evil now


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jun 12, 2011)

Star Trek (2009) It was cool.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

Was watching The Dark Knight last night
and then Batman Begins


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 12, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> How to train your dragon... :3


Same, I just watched it for the first time
SUCH a good movie, I was not expecting that...
Thought it was just overhyped by furfags that wanted to bang the dragon, but wow, it was really good.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 13, 2011)

The Hangover 2

Second verse, same as the first, a little bit louder and a little bit worse.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 13, 2011)

The Descent 

It was....okay. The claustrophobic atmosphere in the beginning was unsettling, but overall the movie was not up to expectation.


----------



## Pine (Jun 13, 2011)

Mortal Kombat Annihilation. Pretty decent movie, but is known for having the worst movie line of all time...
[video=youtube;MIt0VY7Yg2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIt0VY7Yg2w[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 13, 2011)

*Kung Fu Panda 2

*A fun summer movie, a worthy sequel and ohhhhhh myyyyyyyy SO MUCH EYE-CANDY... EYE- CANDY... I CAN DEE... *drools*

Aheem! It was good.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 13, 2011)

The Last Exorcism, which was the worst of them all, and the Fantastic Mr. Fox, which was... awkward.  It's like an autistic 5-years old kid made the story and the "animation".


----------



## Browder (Jun 13, 2011)

Hangover 2. Shit was crazy.


----------



## Molfsontan (Jun 13, 2011)

I happen to have just recently watched Hangover 2 as well.


----------



## Isen (Jun 14, 2011)

Super 8

I really enjoyed it.  Nothing groundbreaking, but it's one of those movies that reminds you how the timeless, established tropes got to be so established and timeless.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 14, 2011)

Urotsukidoji 1 & 2


----------



## SpotsMcDots (Jun 17, 2011)

Chasing Amy. Actually quite enjoyed it.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 18, 2011)

Tron: Legacy
ugh the plot was horrible but it was worth watching just for the soundtrack


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

The Orphan

That movie made me very uncomfortable.


----------



## Jude (Jun 19, 2011)

Into the Wild.

...manly tears...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 19, 2011)

(its my penis)


hi im sean penn want to watch me stare out of skyscraper windows and run barefoot with my parents on the beach of heaven???
hi im brad pitt want to watch me pressure my sons so hard and for so long that my golden boy wishes for my untimely death?????
hi im terrence malick wanna watch the world come into being and like 5 separate shots of the same creek???????????????????????????


SURE YA DO


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 19, 2011)

Golgo 13: The Professional


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 19, 2011)

V for Vendetta

No attention was paid.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Big.

You know, that movie where the kid wishes he was big and becomes Tom Hanks.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 20, 2011)

Super 8.  I enjoyed it, it felt a lot like a Stephen King movie except actually good.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 20, 2011)

Tron Legacy, RED and Disturbia


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 20, 2011)

Mr. Nobody... interesting metaphor of an Alzheimer's mind, but shitty movie nonetheless.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 22, 2011)

*Moulin Rouge!* 
Did you ever see a happy girl? The kind of "happy girl" that jumps  around in girly fashion, arms waving, high-pitched shout, squeeing of  happiness and crying for the same reason. "Kyaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!" she  screams as her voice fades. Words just are not enough to convey her joy,  the joy caused by the ultimate satisfaction.  

I'm just like that right now. And if you'll excuse me... 
"Gyaaaaaaahhhhhhhh! So... perfect! Ah!".


----------



## Cyril (Jun 22, 2011)

Taken.
Didn't really see the whole thing (bits and pieces of the first half, most of the second half) but from what I saw it seemed to be somewhat generic though not terrible or boring or anything like that.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 23, 2011)

Super 8.  It was ok.  I knew what I was getting into when I went to see it, but I wanted to see more alien and less kids lol


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 23, 2011)

The Fighter.
I'm not into sports films, but this is worth a watch.


----------



## WingDog (Jun 23, 2011)

I just saw Green Lantern last night. It was awesome, then again Green Lantern has always been my favorite super hero. Going to see Cars 2 tomorrow and Bad Teacher. Saw Bridesmaids last week, it was better than Hangover 2, but Hangover 2 was still hilarious. Also saw Mr. Poppers Pengs, it was okay, but typical Jim Carry with bodily function humor.

I rewatched True Grit, Adjustment Bureau, and Inception in the past 72 hours.

I missed out on "Water for Elephants" heard it was spectacular.

Started watching "the imaginarium of doctor parnassus" but had to leave. From what I saw it was good.

The easier question here is what have I not seen? Judy Moody and the not  bummer summer. May go see it....Get in for free, so it's not like I'm  wasting anything but my time, which is not all that valuable.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 23, 2011)

The Dark Knight.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 23, 2011)

The new Pirates of the Caribbean... it sucked.


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

The first Alien movie (again). Whhhyyy is the acting so baaad.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 23, 2011)

La Jete. Really it's awesome for a science fiction movie.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 23, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> La Jete. Really it's awesome for a science fiction movie.


 
_La jetÃ©e?


_I liked that one a lot


----------



## Sar (Jun 24, 2011)

Fast Romance Glasgow.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> The new Pirates of the Caribbean... it sucked.


 
Yeah, I don't have high expectations, so I'm waiting for it to show on TV.


----------



## Browder (Jun 24, 2011)

Green Lantern.

Whhhhyyyyyy? D:


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 24, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Yeah, I don't have high expectations, so I'm waiting for it to show on TV.


 
Yea well, I saw the critics and knew it was supposedly bad, so I was at least expecting it to be as good as the others.  Oh boy, the critics were generous.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 24, 2011)

Super 8, The Adjustment Bureau, and The Host


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 24, 2011)

cfr11ccz said:


> thanks to everbody who contiritued


 
Did I contiritute?  Also, what are ye talking about?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 24, 2011)

Ralph Bakshi's Wizards.



Ibuuyk said:


> Did I contiritute?  Also, what are ye talking about?


 It's a spambot.


----------



## Namba (Jun 24, 2011)

Super 8 (awesome) and true grit (also awesome)


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 25, 2011)

Green Lantern.  It was ok.  Not something I'd rush out to see again.  I didn't like the way Kilowog looked, but Sinestro wasn't too bad.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 25, 2011)

Road to Perdition


----------



## Browder (Jun 26, 2011)

Super 8

Much, much, much better than I was expecting. See it. If you were planning on seeing Green Lantern trade in your ticket.


----------



## SimpleFox (Jun 29, 2011)

Woody Allen's Bananas - very funny, worth a watch if you like things of a satirical nature. And also The Machinist with Christian Bale - very strange movie, kinda mess's with your head. I liked both films very much.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 30, 2011)

Mind Game
This anime was just the weirdest shit ever and I'm not even sure what really happened in the end. I'm pretty sure it's the definition of hipster anime.

This was pretty cool though
[yt]Yf1qvAE_epc[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 30, 2011)

Inception

Finally got around to watching it. Yeah, it was pretty good.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 30, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Inception
> 
> Finally got around to watching it. Yeah, it was pretty good.


 
That movie is so god hnnng
I should watch it again idk

Also I forgot to mention I watched Network last night too, just to see the movie surrounding this one scene.

[yt]WINDtlPXmmE[/yt]

Since I heard it from this song.


Edit: Since I posted, I've watched American Psycho. Not gonna lie, the part when he shot the old lady upset me >: But I guess a lot of it was good at least. Can't say I think it was all that great though.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jul 1, 2011)

Re-watched No Country for Old Men. Still love the movie.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 1, 2011)

DJ-Fragon said:


> Re-watched No Country for Old Men. Still love the movie.


 
I loved that movie, but my mom found it disturbing for some reason.

Also, watching the Prince of Persia movie in two hours.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2011)

THE BLOB


----------



## Koray (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmm.. Which was the last one..

Oh!! Kung Fu Panda 2!! Great movie, although i still like the first more! ^^


----------



## Eske (Jul 1, 2011)

The Descent.  It was actually pretty good for what it was.  :3  

The psychology of it kinda got me, but I'm an easy-to-please horror addict with claustrophobia.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> THE BLOB


 
Alternative title: MAN-EATING STRAWBERRY JAM FROM SPACE


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Alternative title: MAN-EATING STRAWBERRY JAM FROM SPACE


 
BADLY DUBBED JAPANESE MEN CANNOT RUN FROM SLOW-MOVING GOOP

Now the ~original~ King Kong


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2011)

Funny Farm


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 1, 2011)

Harry Brown.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 1, 2011)

Bad Teacher.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2011)

I watched _The Secret of NIMH _yesterday. I don't think I've seen it before, but a lot of it seemed familiar. Maybe it was just because I've seen a lot of those character designs in other cartoon films.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2011)

Anastasia. <3


----------



## ghilliefox (Jul 1, 2011)

Transformers DotM. that movie was some serious sh!t.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 3, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 3, 2011)

The first season of the Bougon, fuck yea Seaking.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2011)

30 days of night

i was not impressed

also the camera shake gave me a headache


----------



## Turbotortuga (Jul 5, 2011)

1776. Being Independence Day, it was on AMC.


----------



## Ekho (Jul 5, 2011)

True Grit (2010).  God damn the Coen Brothers make some great movies.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 5, 2011)

Transformers 3 in 3D. It kicked ass in 3D BTW.
Re-watched Independence Day yesterday and noticed more flaws about the acting and script. 



Spoiler



toward the end: The father of a kid flies his plane into a giant ass spaceship, and, he is not even crying. WAT


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 5, 2011)

Ekho said:


> True Grit (2010).  God damn the Coen Brothers make some great movies.


 
Been meaning to watch this one. Maybe later today <:


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 6, 2011)

Just rewatched Me and You and Everyone We Know.
Man I love this movie [/hipster]


----------



## Sar (Jul 8, 2011)

Doraemon: Nobita's Monster. (ENG SUB)


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 9, 2011)

Rio

Besides decent animation this one didn't have anything going on. All the jokes were bad and overused, story was dull and predictable and the characters weren't interesting (Main villain was especially bland) The voice acting wasn't necessarily bad but i personally thought that almost all of them sounded annoying (especially the main character) 

Good for kids perhaps but not something that adult's can enjoy too.

5/10

Rango was much better film (not from same group though)


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

this

[yt]988iuXXMCvs[/yt]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 10, 2011)

Transformers 3. It's the best of the three, but it still blew chunks. Optimus barely has any screen time, like usual.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 13, 2011)

WANTED


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 14, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> WANTED


 
that movie fucking sucks
i feel bad for morgan freeman, i'm sure he wants to forget it


----------



## Rouz (Jul 14, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> that movie fucking sucks
> i feel bad for morgan freeman, i'm sure he wants to forget it



Morgan Freeman......

Borat.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 14, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Transformers 3. It's the best of the three, but it still blew chunks. Optimus barely has any screen time, like usual.



You think Optimus barely having screen time is bad, what about poor Megatron.  He looked like a homeless guy with a torn up cape or something flapping in the breeze lol.  I kinda felt bad for him.  I still liked this one better than the last one tho.  At least the action scenes looked less confusing.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 14, 2011)

The Wushu Warrior.  T'was good.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2011)

From Paris With Love I think. That was badass.


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 14, 2011)

*Transformers 3
*One of my worst movie experiences for sure, I mean, PEOPLE CLAPPED! People clapped at that s***!


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 14, 2011)

Bloodsport. This movie is just plain awesome.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 14, 2011)

Battlefield Los Angeles


----------



## carlos789 (Jul 14, 2011)

*IRON MAN2*
but then my sister changed it to inuyasha but that was cool too.


----------



## carlos789 (Jul 14, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> *Transformers 3
> *One of my worst movie experiences for sure, I mean, PEOPLE CLAPPED! People clapped at that s***!


 
I totally agree that movie war some ol bull'sh!#


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 14, 2011)

MaskedJackal said:


> Bloodsport. This movie is just plain awesome.


 
My god I love that movie. 

Okay, I need some help guys. Last night I saw some snippets of a movie that appeared to have been made around the same time as most "we just discovered color" Western movies. One of the most memorable scenes involved navigating a train through a railroad with all sorts of scattered debris (such as another train's parts). It was an old-fashioned train that involved coal being shoveled into the furnace types. 
I wish I could offer more but that's seriously all I saw.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jul 14, 2011)

Goodfellas


----------



## Accalia Wolfa (Jul 15, 2011)

Alpha and Omega


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2011)

Accalia Wolfa said:


> Alpha and Omega


 
Was it good?


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 15, 2011)

Event Horizon.
I'd brought it because of all the debate concerning "is it an unofficial 40K prequel or not ?" (and also because it was in the discount bin so it cost me next to nothing)
I thought it was a pretty good movie, but then again I'm a useless movie critic since I almost always like the movies I watch ...


----------



## Koze (Jul 15, 2011)

Transformers 3. I was having a panic attack at home and was all alone, so I decided I'd treat myself to a movie and get out of the fuckin' house xD

I mean yeah it wasn't great, but it was eye pleasing thankfully


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 15, 2011)

Koze said:


> Transformers 3. I was having a panic attack at home and was all alone, so I decided I'd treat myself to a movie and get out of the fuckin' house xD
> 
> I mean yeah it wasn't great, but it was eye pleasing thankfully


 
I freaked out twice in the movie theatre : once when Optimus used an axe near the end of the movie, and it reminded me of the G1 cartoon and a second time when I saw Leonard Nimoy in the credits (because it reminded me of the animated movie from the eighties where he also did a voice).
In both cases nobody understood what I was talking about and they all probably think I'm a madman now 

(god, after re-reading this I just realized just how much of a desperate nerd I am)


----------



## Enwon (Jul 15, 2011)

I watched the midnight premier of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2.  It was good and I enjoyed it, even if it fell short at a few points.  I should really read the books...


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 15, 2011)

Enwon said:


> I watched the midnight premier of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2.  It was good and I enjoyed it, even if it fell short at a few points.  I should really read the books...


 
Here, I think the Harry Potter series works better as movies than books. Also, I'm going to watch it today, and I'm anxious.


----------



## Leviathan (Jul 15, 2011)

Inception. Fucking love that movie!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 15, 2011)

Devil

I actually liked it.


----------



## Accalia Wolfa (Jul 15, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Was it good?



lol yes i think i've watched it a million times, but thats just me lol


----------



## Cyril (Jul 15, 2011)

saw How To Train Your Dragon with family. it was surprisingly good.


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 15, 2011)

*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, Part 2*

The end. Looks gorgeous (minus the aged make-up, although I'm a little too forgiving about this one), suitably epic, good acting, much more climatic than the book (although it still falls a little too short). Oh, yes, the Potter franchise ends satisfyingly.

8/10.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 16, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> *Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, Part 2*
> 
> The end. Looks gorgeous (minus the aged make-up, although I'm a little too forgiving about this one), suitably epic, good acting, much more climatic than the book (although it still falls a little too short). Oh, yes, the Potter franchise ends satisfyingly.
> 
> 8/10.


 
Went and saw it. I was rather afraid that they would let us down with the ending because even if it did suck they'd get their money away. I'm pleased that they took the time to actually present a fitting end to the entire series. Well done, and definitely something I'd want to see one more time in the big screen. Also I liked it for 3-d...is worth the extra few bucks to see that Hogwarts Castle part of the movie in 3-d.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm gonna go see Harry Potter on Tuesday, can't wait.  I just wish there was not only one IMAX in Quebec so I could stare at graphical perfection.


----------



## Namba (Jul 16, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 2 was amazing; I'm sad it's all over lol


----------



## Eske (Jul 16, 2011)

Pulp Fiction.

Screw Harry Potter!  >:I

actually i'm just jealous because i can't afford to go anywhere


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 16, 2011)

Harry Potter (the last one) in 3D. (ps, the 3D sucks because it was a bad conversion) I liked Alan Rickman's performance the most out of the whole movie.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 16, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 2 was amazing; I'm sad it's all over lol


 
It's only over till they decide to milk it and release extended versions of it in fancy blu-ray collector packs, as well as make countless video game spin-offs like what happened to LotR.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 16, 2011)

Just watched the new Clash of the Titans on TV. It was entertaining I guess, but it just felt like another summer blockbuster and I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 16, 2011)

I just got done watching the Death Note movies.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 17, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Just watched the new Clash of the Titans on TV. It was entertaining I guess, but it just felt like another summer blockbuster and I wouldn't recommend it.


 
That thing was an insult to Greek mythology, period.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 18, 2011)

I just looked "the orphanage"
Pretty good storyline.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jul 18, 2011)

The Andromeda Strain.
I have too much stress in my life already.


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 18, 2011)

Eyes Wide Shut. Not a fan.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 18, 2011)

Coraline

Didn't like it that much. It wasn't bad but there wasn't anything great about it either (expect that it looked neat) 

The later half of the film was really disappointing.

Now i just need to reread the book so i can see which version is better (i read it 6-7 years ago)




Bandy said:


> I love Coraline. I don't know why <3
> 
> Princess Bride


 
Well the animation is very expressive and impressive overall and that might be enough for a lot of people.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 18, 2011)

I love Coraline. I don't know why <3

Princess Bride


----------



## McLovintheMonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Fritz the Cat, I work at a Resale Shop so theres lot of down Time.


----------



## Kiszka (Jul 19, 2011)

Harry Potter Part 2, 12:40am showing


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 19, 2011)

mobile suit gundam F91. but either today or tomorrow im gonna watch harry potter 7 part 2^^


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 19, 2011)

Kiszka said:


> Harry Potter Part 2, 12:40am showing


 
My mom and I are going this evening, we can't wait.

Also, I love your icon.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 19, 2011)

Some action movie called "the losers" was airing on tv. Don't, just don't.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeepers Creepers
I have but one thing to say.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 19, 2011)

Harry Potter. Last one. Nuff said.

It's basically 2 hours of just the stuff we watched the other movies for. And it was awesome.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 20, 2011)

The last Harry Potter, I'm really deceived.  After reading everybody's comments in here, I was expecting something really epic, but it was just... decent.

Maybe 4th place in my HP top 5.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 22, 2011)

Gonna download the Doom movie in a few minutes to see how terrible it actually is.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 22, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Gonna download the Doom movie in a few minutes to see how terrible it actually is.



It's a good action movie if you don't mind it not following the game in any way.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 24, 2011)

Unstoppable and Horrible Bosses


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jul 25, 2011)

Captain America was awesome.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 25, 2011)

Fight Club was on lastnight and I tried making my grandpa watch it but he kept falling asleep so we just went to bed.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 26, 2011)

Anaconda

I forgot how awful this film is. I particularly like the way their rifle seemed to be bolt-action or semi-automatic depending on who was using it.


----------



## Bliss (Jul 27, 2011)

Everything Is Illuminated is a terribly underrated film. 3:

"Now I must tell you more of myself. I an unequivocally tall. I do  not know any women who are taller than me. The women who *are* taller  than me are lesbians, for whom 1969 was a very momentous year."


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 27, 2011)

Spiderman


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 28, 2011)

Captain America.  It was pretty good.  I thought it was going to be corny.  I'm glad they explained why his outfit was the way it was.  I was happy to see the Avengers trailer at the end.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 28, 2011)

Chaser


I was actually pretty disappointed after watching it. It was getting good ratings but i honestly thought that it wasn't anything special. There was nothing really bad about it either but the film was just dull and pretty unimaginitive overall.


7/10


----------



## Kerwinin (Jul 29, 2011)

Wrong turn 3 is the last movie which was captured by my eyes. All the artist of the movie play good role for the success of the movie and specially the hero of the movie play fantastic role.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 29, 2011)

One Hour Photo


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2011)

If you wanna call that one Arenas "series" on youtube a movie. It seemed a lot more like a movie divided into parts rather than a series.

If that doesn't count, then still the Doom movie.



Lizzie said:


> Everything Is Illuminated is a terribly underrated film. 3:



Oh yeah, I just watched that a few weeks ago. That was actually really good.


----------



## Sar (Jul 29, 2011)

Wrong turn 4


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 29, 2011)

Irrevsersible. Fantastic film.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 30, 2011)

Just came back from the cinema, went to see Super 8.

Since I didn't know what to expect from this movie and was anticipating the worse, it was a positive surprise.
From the trailers I didn't know if it was gonna be an ET type of movie (not interested) or some kind of Cloverfield type monster movie (pretty interested). Turned out to be more in the vein of "close encounters of the third kind", so that was nice.

The kid actors were very good. When the movie started I was like "fuck, another movie centered around a bunch of stupid kids" but as the movie progressed I started to warm up to them, and by the end I was pretty much on their side.

Nice references to old-school movie makers, and the plot with the creature is very similar to that of ET, but treated in a different way.

The only cons I have are the over-worked train crash (seriously, that destruction fest seemed to last for hours, it was just CGI and explosions all over the screen. I was almost tempted to call it "train crash porn" by the end of it) and the old "non-visible monster" clichÃ© that just felt forced (weird camera angles to avoid seeing the monster, or the screen is filled with smoke, etc ...).

I'd recommend it to sci-fi enthusiasts. Also, if that kind of thing bothers you : it was pretty light on the gore and violence, I'd say there was a little less of that than in Jurassic Park, if you want a comparison.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jul 30, 2011)

The Boondock Saints, for the second time. Just as badass as the first.


----------



## Sar (Jul 31, 2011)

Captain fucking America! XD


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 31, 2011)

Insidious.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 31, 2011)

The King's Speech (not bad)


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 1, 2011)

TIP: Don't see Cowboys and Aliens.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 1, 2011)

Silent Hill and Stephen Kings It. Both were good movies. Not too scary though. Both producers seemed to really like blood.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 1, 2011)

Horrible Bosses. Stupid, but funny. In a stupidly funny way.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 1, 2011)

The Crazies (2010)
A lot better than I expected.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 1, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> Silent Hill and Stephen Kings It. Both were good movies. Not too scary though. Both producers seemed to really like blood.



...Did you just call Stephen King's It a good movie?  Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 1, 2011)

Inception and Harry Potter 7 Part 1


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 1, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> ...Did you just call Stephen King's It a good movie?  Please tell me you're joking.


Well, we enjoyed it because the special effects were so 20th century. Like something that was even slightly out of the ordinary was filmed in 12FPS stop-motion and plasticine. One of my friends remarked that the lighting looked like it was "straight out of Windows movie maker." The actual story? Shit.


----------



## Sar (Aug 1, 2011)

xXx
(If your thinking porn... then your a naughty furry.)



greg-the-fox said:


> The Crazies (2010)
> A lot better than I expected.


Wasnt that gonna get bumped up from 15 to an 18 at one point?


----------



## Winkuru (Aug 1, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> ...Did you just call Stephen King's It a good movie?  Please tell me you're joking.



For a TV movie it's actually good. The second part of it ain't near good as the first part but it ain't horrible by no means. Only thing that really stinks about it is the stupid ending and cheesy performances by some of the actors (doesn't ruin the film though) 

And i do love Pennywise. In some scenes he is just plain funny but in some he look's pretty frightening(caused me to have troubles sleeping for years)


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 1, 2011)

*Lost in Translation*
Pink, pink everywhere. Aside from that, this is my first full Sophia Coppola film. It was pretty sweet (as in tender) and melancholic.



*The Sixth Sense*
Woaw! This was surprisingly good! If only every high-grossing movie was made with such care and competence... then again, how does one go from this to garbage like *The* *Happening*?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Ariosto (Aug 1, 2011)

^Luis BuÃ±uel?

Â¿Y quÃ© tal estuvo? (And how was it?)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 1, 2011)

Fantastic. The only other BuÃ±uel I've seen was _Le charme discret de la bourgeoise _and the two could easily have been back to back projects. It tripped me up a bit because I second guessed myself with regards to the ending so when I found out I was right I laughed.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 1, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Wasnt that gonna get bumped up from 15 to an 18 at one point?



I don't know what that means
It's rated R in America (no under 17 without supervision)
It wasn't really that gory tbh, it was probably for language.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 2, 2011)

The Craft.

I swear, if I'd discovered this movie when I was still a kid in the 90s, I'd have been all over this faux-pagan shit.
And it would have been awesome.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 2, 2011)

Spiderman 3
"Oh, Peter, I love your shots."
"I'd like to shoot you sometime."


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 8, 2011)

i know some artist did a poster with the norris spiderhead but i cant find it anywhere and its frustrating enough to search for without knowing anything about who made it or when

it was cool as all hell


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 8, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt. 2

OK, not amazing.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 8, 2011)

watching Blazing Saddles


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 8, 2011)

Seen a lot of good movies recently, but I think Wanted was the last one I actually saw. It was decent.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Aug 9, 2011)

Last one I saw was Battle: L.A. I should have looked at the cast line-up before I watched it because Michelle Rodriguez ruins everything she so much as breathes on. Not that the move would have been much better without her.


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 9, 2011)

I believe the last movie I saw to be 2001: A Space Odyssey, however I may have inadvertently consumed lysergic acid.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 9, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I believe the last movie I saw to be 2001: A Space Odyssey, however I may have inadvertently consumed lysergic acid.



pro watch.  do drugs and watch apocalypse now or clockwork orange


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 10, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> pro watch.  do drugs and watch apocalypse now or clockwork orange



Being sleep-deprived for 2 or 3 days is also a pretty good way to watch apocalypse now in my opinion.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 10, 2011)

I saw Cowboys & Aliens on my birthday, which actually turned out to be better than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Namba (Aug 10, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I saw Cowboys & Aliens on my birthday, which actually turned out to be better than I thought it was going to be.



Harrison Ford is always good, man.

I watched Rango... Freakin' loved it. Definitely not a kid's movie haha.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 10, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> Harrison Ford is always good, man.



Pretty much!  I probably would not have gone to see the movie if he hadn't been in it, because as a premise, cowboys fighting aliens would be pretty easy to fuck up.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 10, 2011)

The Spy Next Door
Stupid, but funny, although still very stupid.


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 10, 2011)

I watched Harry Brown. Gibby posted a link to the trailer and it was on Netflix. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 10, 2011)

*Midnight in Paris*

I'm stuck with a smile on my face. 
It's like Woody Allen knows me... 
It may not be a masterpeice, but it has that "je ne se quoi" and NEARLY  EVERYTHING that I like to see in an audiovisual product: references to  the great arts, nostalgia, bittersweet romanticism, talk about the great  arts, good performances (Owen Wilson really nailed this one), a funny  script, romanticizing of a city... it's only lacking in subtlety. Then  again, it's SOOOOOO satisfying... and it's just my second Woody Allen  film (the other being *Hubands and Wives*, which also was pretty good on its own right). 

I'm eager to see more his work.


----------



## Stawks (Aug 10, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> *Midnight in Paris*
> 
> I'm stuck with a smile on my face.
> It's like Woody Allen knows me...
> ...



Dude you haven't seen Annie Hall?

How?

BTW Manhattan and Sleeper are also worth watching.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 10, 2011)

Stawks said:


> Dude you haven't seen Annie Hall?
> 
> How?
> 
> BTW Manhattan and Sleeper are also worth watching.



Latinamerican countries tend to be poor when it comes to handling cultural matters, with the only possible exceptions being Chile and Argentina. In other words you seldom hear about classic cinema here.

Also, those were already on my "movies to watch" list, with the exception of *Sleeper*. I'm also really curious about *The Purple Rose of the Cairo*.


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 10, 2011)

Just got through watching The Other Guys. Pretty funny, but it didn't make much sense.


----------



## Stawks (Aug 11, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Latinamerican countries tend to be poor when it comes to handling cultural matters, with the only possible exceptions being Chile and Argentina. In other words you seldom hear about classic cinema here.
> 
> Also, those were already on my "movies to watch" list, with the exception of *Sleeper*. I'm also really curious about *The Purple Rose of the Cairo*.



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I should have fathered

What with all the... I'm going to say Portuguese? No no, Spanish.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 11, 2011)

Spy Hard. RIP Leslie Nielsen.


----------



## Stawks (Aug 11, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> Spy Hard. RIP Leslie Nielsen.



Such a legend. Don't call me Shirley etc.

I still remember watching the Poseidon Adventure and seeing him as the ship's captain. Even in a 'serious' role he steals every scene with his deadpan delivery and brilliant timing.

Recently me and my roommate burned through the three Lord of the Rings movies, extended editions, back to back movie marathonanonanonstavaganza style. It's such an amazing series, but, my god is that a lot of film at once.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 11, 2011)

Stawks said:


> Recently me and my roommate burned through the three Lord of the Rings movies, extended editions, back to back movie marathonanonanonstavaganza style. It's such an amazing series, but, my god is that a lot of film at once.



I am going to steal your idea and apply it to my own friends >=)


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 11, 2011)

Stawks said:


> Recently me and my roommate burned through the three Lord of the Rings movies, extended editions, back to back movie marathonanonanonstavaganza style.



My family does this twice a year.
Which means we can't stand the non-extended, shortened, ad-filled version on tv


----------



## Bliss (Aug 11, 2011)

Watch a good vampire film for a change; watch Interview with the Vampire. It definitely has the seal of my approval.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 11, 2011)

Watched creature of the Black Lagoon. Monster looked like crap but the movie was awesome(I kept telling myself "this is all so full of clichÃ©s ! Then remembered this is one of the movies that _invented_ those clichÃ©s )


----------



## Isen (Aug 11, 2011)

Gangs of New York

<3 Daniel Day-Lewis


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 11, 2011)

The Dark Crystal.  I still love the movie.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 11, 2011)

I saw The owls of gahoole movie a couple of days ago.
Loved it


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 13, 2011)

Machete, fuck yea.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 13, 2011)

Me and my bronies just ran through a marathon of the three greatest movies ever made by _humans_: Labyrinth, The Dark Crystal, and Princess Bride. Next to them all other movies are not even very good.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 13, 2011)

30 minutes or less.  Very enjoyable.


----------



## Winkuru (Aug 13, 2011)

All Dogs Go To Heaven

Not Don's finest but still a enjoyable film.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 13, 2011)

Just watched Transformers : The Movie (1986) and The Men who Stare at Goats.

The former has now become one of my favorite movies of all time, and is easily the best Transformers movie ever made.

The latter was quite funny, with good performances and a fun (if nonsensical) story. I especially liked the way they treated the "psychic powers" for most of the movie, as they seemed to waver between "made up by that crazy madman played by George Clooney" and "compeletly 100% real".
All those jokes about the super soldiers being "jedi", clearly aimed at Ewan Mcgregor (being the prequel trilogy Obi-Wan Kenobi, for the 2 of you sleeping in the back) got annoying really quick, but luckily they stopped just short of flogging a dead horse. It just ended up in a coma.

My final verdict on both movies : I approve.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 14, 2011)

Heard about and saw the new Final Destination 5 in 3D. I haven't watched any of the FDs, but I do know there is a different cast each film, so I knew I wasn't behind on anything. I though FD 5 was a blast in 3D, but just an average film as a whole. I rated it three out of five stars.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 14, 2011)

I watched The Rebound a couple of days ago.
I was only in it for the Justin Bartha being adorable, but after two thirds of GENERIC ROMCOM HURR DURR, it turned itself around into a decent enough film at the end.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 14, 2011)

Downfall <3


----------



## SpiralHorn (Aug 14, 2011)

I just watched Daybreakers again. I'm not into Vampires but I love that movies. It's so well done, and a lot more realistic (sans the bat monsters) than Blade.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 14, 2011)

The Assasination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford.   A story about hero worship that goes twisted and dark.  Brilllant movie, with stunning cinematography.

I also recently watched "No Country for Old Men".  Awesome.


----------



## Clutch (Aug 14, 2011)

Final Destination 5 in 3D. This movie Creeped me out...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 15, 2011)

Watched Rapunzel yesterday, sang Disney songs in the shower this morning.


----------



## Flippy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just got back from a matinee of Rise of the Planet of the Apes. I saw the previews months ago & thought it looked like utter crap & forgot about it. A coworker of mine is a sci-fi cinephile & said it was really good which boggled my mind. Out of curiosity I went to see it & was pleased. It wasn't the best movie ever but worth the money to see it in theaters.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 18, 2011)

I watched the new transformers movie a month back


----------



## Fiendly (Aug 19, 2011)

Super. some glaring flaws, but the story and acting were very powerful and memorable. better than Kick-Ass, which was also very good


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 19, 2011)

Day before yesterday, I watched that 1961 movie about the Bounty.

And yesterday, I watched that 1964 movie about the last Cheyennes.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2011)

Spiderman 2.

Fuck. I forgot how cheesy this franchise was. It's not even the classic, superhero cheesy. I mean like the honest to god cheese of the highest ranking. The kinda cheesy that makes you cringe in disgust as you pray to god for it to end.

It was alright.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 20, 2011)

Pulp Fiction.  I can't tell whether it's awful or genius.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 20, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Pulp Fiction.  I can't tell whether it's awful or genius.



I go with genius, every time. There is absolutely nothing that I dislike about that movie. Nothing. I love it more than most of my relatives.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 20, 2011)

Rubber.  It seemed to be trying pretty hard to be a David Lynch film.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 20, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes. Meh


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 20, 2011)

An indie film called Grave Encounters.  (trailer)

It's like the Blair Witch Project in a mental asylum.    But I watched it at 3 in the morning, so it scared the ever loving shit out of me *L*.  That, and it really wasn't that bad.  The trailer really doesnt do it justice.   It took the reality ghost hunting series and made it a worst case scenario - that the hauntings are real and you're screwed if you mess with them.  Props to them for using suspence


----------



## Cyril (Aug 21, 2011)

Just saw inception. Damn is that a fine film.


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 21, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Just saw inception. Damn is that a fine film.



Inception is one of my favorite movies, but I watched it SO much that I got kind of sick of it. It'll always be awesome though.

The last movie I watched was Serenity, the movie tying off awesome, short-lived Firefly.


----------



## BearlyBen (Aug 21, 2011)

I just came back from the Theater from watching Final Destination 5 in 3D. The plot was alright, similar to the other movies but it had a pretty nice twist at the end. Also the 3D graphics were grueeesooooome. Wow...


----------



## Pine (Aug 21, 2011)

currently watching Napolean Dynamite

I don't care what people say, this movie is great.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 21, 2011)

Watched the 2 Hellboy Animated movies yesterday (_Sword of Storms_ and _Blood and Iron_) and just finished watching the _Heavy Metal 2000_ movie right now.

The HB movies were okay, the animation was pretty good and the original actors from the movies did the voices, so that's awesome. The first movie took place in japan, and pitted HB against pretty much all of japanese mythology. I'd give it a 15/20
The second happened in a haunted castle somwhere in eastern europe, and focussed on a vampire that the professor had helped defeat once years ago. Always great to hear John Hurt do the voice for something. It's my favorite of the two. This one earns a 16/20

As for the Heavy Metal movie, it's pretty much what I expected from watching the previous movie a few months ago : tons of violence, gore, boobs and profanity. It's one of those movies that you can watch as a teen without giving a fuck, knowing you're pretty much being catered to. It could be likened to the original Duke Nukem games.
The story is a good mix of gritty sci-fi (the whole tone of the sci-fi parts reminded me of the Cantina on Tatooine in The original Star Wars, what with the space hookers, ugly aliens, and the general decor) and suitably epic fantasy (those parts are pretty much Conan the barbarian with a luscious and scantily-clad amazon replacing the titular character). The voice acting was awesome, the main voice actors, Michael Ironside (playing Tyler, the villain), Billy Idol (playing the wise-mentor type character) and Julie Strain (the heroine, a tough-as-nails fighter on a quest for vengence) doing a sterling job of bringing these characters alive. (especially Tyler). I rate the movie 18/20


----------



## Aetius (Aug 25, 2011)

"As far as my feet will carry me", good movie.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 25, 2011)

My best friend, ToeClaws, sat me down and had me watch Rango tonight.

Freaking _awesome!_   I love the Hunter S. Thompson references, and the animation was amazing   Definitely not a movie for little kids though.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 26, 2011)

I Am Legend "Light up the darkness."
and one of the SALT Unrated Extended Cuts.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 26, 2011)

The Girl Was Young (Young and Innocent) 1937, directed by Alfred Hitchcock. I was watching it again because it's a wonderful film.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 26, 2011)

So, I wanted to watch *Whisper of the Heart*, badly. However, my college copy's video quality was... not quite good. Also, it lacked subtitles. Instead I saw... 

*My Neighbor Totoro* 
There are movies so absorbing that you forget you're in a public room with headphones on your head. *Totoro* is one of those movies. 
I had always heard that Miyazaki was an expert at creating believeable childs. Glimpses of that are spread across his work. *Ponyo* gave an idea, *Kiki's Delivery Service* showed me a maturing child, *Spirited Away*  gave me a glimpse of that too. That ability may very well be at its  best here, because the Mei and Satsuki are the movie's main strenght,  moreso than the Totoros and the Cat Bus. It could very well be a movie  about two sisters about an age in which cynicism doesn't exist and your  worst fears are not yokai, but the most vital (and thus easily  forgotten) matters and I'd still love it the core. 
Anyway, Totoro is unbelieveably cute in expressions that shouldn't normally be cute, so that earns it some extra points. 

10/10


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 26, 2011)

*HP: Deathly Hallows part 2* made me cry.
*
Despicable Me* currently the best kiddie movie I've seen and I'm a fan.

*Dinner for Schmucks* meh, Steve Carell could of had a better role.

*Let Me In*, best new vampire movie I've ever seen other than _30 Days of Night._ Totally non-anything Twilight.
*
My Soul to Take*, Wes Craven is still a horror genius.

I've heard that _*Final Destination 5*_ is better than 4 and the new _*P.o.t.C.*_:, I've yet to see both.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 27, 2011)

The first Chronicles of Narnia. The SFX and sound design still awe me the most. Good movie too.


PenningtontheSkunk said:


> *Let Me In*


Should have seen Let the Right One In first. Haven't seen Let Me In, but after I heard it was a remake of Let the Right One In because people couldn't stand to read the subtitles, I decided not to see it.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 27, 2011)

HOUSUUU


----------



## Ames (Aug 27, 2011)

Ghost in the shell 1+2


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2011)

The third Twilight movie.  How the Hell did it manage to be even more boring than the last two?

Also, girl's a sadistic bitch.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 3, 2011)

The Orphanage.  I didn't watch more than 5 minutes of it.  I saw it on the clearance rack at Target for five bucks, so I bought it, figuring it looked interesting.  How disappointing it was when I found out the entire thing's in Spanish.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2011)

Spaceballs.

God I hate that movie.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 3, 2011)

Apollo 18


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 3, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> The Orphanage.  I didn't watch more than 5 minutes of it.  I saw it on the clearance rack at Target for five bucks, so I bought it, figuring it looked interesting.  How disappointing it was when I found out the entire thing's in Spanish.



You should watch it anyway because it's an amazing film.


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

Let the Right one in.

pretty good shit

last film I read/saw about with my eyes was Children of Invention. I've been reading up a lot about independent films. there's a lot of good stuff out there that hardly anyone's even heard of


----------



## Lunar (Sep 3, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> You should watch it anyway because it's an amazing film.


I'll get around to it sometime.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 3, 2011)

Book of Eli
Post apoc movies <3


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 3, 2011)

Batman Returns. I pretty much agree with the Angry Video Game Nerd on this one. It's a good, dark Batman movie, but they let Tim Burton go too far and "burtonify" the whole thing. It was just a little too twisted and weird to be a really good Batman movie like his previous one.


----------



## Molotov (Sep 3, 2011)

Saw Friends With Benefits and liked what I saw and heard.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 3, 2011)

Watched a bit of Accepted at a friend's house. Kind of want to watch the whole of it now.

Last whole movie I watched was Up though.


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Watched a bit of Accepted at a friend's house. Kind of want to watch the whole of it now.


that movie with Justin Long? that movie was terrible :\ (they also play it like, every week on comedy central)


the men who stare at goats. ohoho it was hilarious


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> The Orphanage.  I didn't watch more than 5 minutes of it.  I saw it on the clearance rack at Target for five bucks, so I bought it, figuring it looked interesting.  How disappointing it was when I found out the entire thing's in Spanish.


 
What a coincidence, I watched a movie yesterday that was... I dunno.  They spoke Italian & Spanish but it took place mostly in Portugal and the early American Dutch settlements.  T'was called uhh... speech & utopia or something like that and it was about a priest-philosopher named Antonio Vearia or something like that.  Pretty mind-fucking movie.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Book of Eli
> Post apoc movies <3



That movie is without a doubt the 3rd worst movie ever, after Solaris & The Road.


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> The Road.



bitch did not just insult The Road :1


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 3, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> That movie is without a doubt the 3rd worst movie ever, after Solaris & The Road.



I agree on _Eli_: Pretentious, ugly, not entertaining, not interesting and a final sequence ripped from _Farenheit 451_.
Haven't seen _The Road_.
_Solaris_? Are you speaking about _Andrei Tarkovsky_'s _Solaris_?! I haven't seen anything from him, but... it's, you know... Or are you talking about the 2002 one?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2011)

Milo said:


> bitch did not just insult The Road :1


 
C'mon, nothing ever happens in that garbage.  They walk, they get run after by cannibals, people die and they live happily ever after.  Also, the characters are so bland they're transparent and there are so many plot holes that I wonder how the plot can still hold together.

Oh wait, there's no plot at all, my bad.



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I agree on _Eli_: Pretentious, ugly, not entertaining, not interesting and a final sequence ripped from _Farenheit 451_.
> Haven't seen _The Road_.
> _Solaris_? Are you speaking about _Andrei Tarkovsky_'s _Solaris_?! I haven't seen anything from him, but... it's, you know... Or are you talking about the 2002 one?



I'm talking about the pseudo-psychological sci-fi movie where a bunch of astronauts become insane because everything's working the way it's supposed to be and because there's nothing wrong at all.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey, speaking of Tarkovski I'm gonna watch his "Stalker" movie tomorrow.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 3, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'm talking about the pseudo-psychological sci-fi movie where a bunch of astronauts become insane because everything's working the way it's supposed to be and because there's nothing wrong at all.



You mean this one: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0448134/ ?

My parents rented it once but I did not watch it. It looked ugly and pretentious.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 3, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> You mean this one: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0448134/ ?
> 
> My parents rented it once but I did not watch it. It looked ugly and pretentious.



No, he meant this one or this one (probably a remake)

Though I kinda liked Sunshine, I can't really explained but I found nothing to dislike about it.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 3, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> No, he meant this one or this one (probably a remake)
> 
> Though I kinda liked Sunshine, I can't really explained but I found nothing to dislike about it.



But that still doens't tell me whether he's speaking about Tarkovsky's or the remake.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 3, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> But that still doens't tell me whether he's speaking about Tarkovsky's or the remake.



Yeah but, ya know, narrowing it down ...

I'd say he was talking about the remake, just because the remake is all George Clooney and shit and contrarily to the original, the synopsis makes no mention of the planet where the research station is posted containing a mysterious intelligence that makes people crazy by showing them stuff.

I'd probably go watch the original in russian with subs though, because I'm a sucker for original languages.


----------



## Winkuru (Sep 4, 2011)

Back From The Future

So overrated that i actually literally puked after seeing it 



Spoiler



Well i was actually feeling nausiated though out the day.



It wasn't really bad film or anything but it wasn't really that good either. For a comedy it was surprisingly unfunny if you ask me. They probably thought they were being witty but that sure wasn't the case. 

I was also kinda disappointed that Marty didn't really change things that much up in the pass but i guess that's what the second film is for.


----------



## ampersandestet (Sep 4, 2011)

Long Island Expressway (L.I.E.)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 4, 2011)

I watched Bee Movie.  Because it is so fucking bad you just have to watch it.

and after that I watched The Beaver, which was actually pretty fantastic.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 4, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Spaceballs.
> 
> God I hate that movie.


wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 4, 2011)

District 9


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 4, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> You mean this one: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0448134/ ?
> 
> My parents rented it once but I did not watch it. It looked ugly and pretentious.


 
Nope, not that one.  Though it has an almost identical cover, it was really called Solaris.



General-jwj said:


> No, he meant this one or this one (probably a remake)
> 
> Though I kinda liked Sunshine, I can't really explained but I found nothing to dislike about it.



Nope, not these ones either; I'd never watch a movie with George Clooney in it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 4, 2011)

Milo said:


> that movie with Justin Long? that movie was terrible :\ (they also play it like, every week on comedy central)
> 
> 
> the men who stare at goats. ohoho it was hilarious



It seemed pretty okay from what I saw. Stupid as shit but idk. Kind of want to see how it turns out at least. I don't watch so many movies like that so yeah.

And idk I heard The Men Who Stare At Goats was pretty bad. I'll watch it sometime maybe.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 6, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> And idk I heard The Men Who Stare At Goats was pretty bad. I'll watch it sometime maybe.



I thought it was okay. Kind of dumb, but still pretty enjoyable.

Sooo, after being a couple of days late I finally just finished watching Stalker right now. That stuff's deep man, about 99% of the dialog seems to be some kind of metaphor or philosophical reflexion of some kind. The rest is there so we can advance the story.

What I like best about this movie, it's how it does more with less. It's basically 3 dudes, walking through fields, old tunnels and abandonned houses and sometimes you just get that sense of impending menace or doom, and nothing happens. I mean, nothing even remotely spectacular happens on screen during the whole movie. But it somehow wasn't boring.
The actors were cool and all, I don't know what their deal was with staring and talking to the camera, but whatever. This movies has ATMOSPHERE dudes.

Also, I just can't get over the fact that this looks like it could have been filmed by four or 5 friends if they had a proper location. I don't know why, but it just makes me think it's that much more awesome for it.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 6, 2011)

The Bladrunner.

I finally saw it : D


----------



## Namba (Sep 6, 2011)

Beowulf... Pretty good movie even though the animation is no longer as impressive thanks to Avatar. Great take on the story as well.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2011)

The Princess Bride


Nothing comes close to this movie imo
nothing


----------



## Winkuru (Sep 11, 2011)

Back From The Future 2

I really didn't like it. There was a lot of holes in the plot and the other half of the movie was kinda boring really.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 12, 2011)

Taking of Pelham 123 remake 
and Wall*E


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 12, 2011)

Just watched DOLEMITE. IF YOU CRAVE SATISFACTION, THIS WILL PUT YO' ASS IN TRACTION !

No but seriously, it's one of those "so bad it's good" blaxsploitation movies from the seventies. Pretty much everything about this movie is atrocious. The acting, the dialog, the editing, the sound recording ... to quote cracked.com on the matter "the boom mic operator is so far in the shot I could describe him to a fucking sketch artist" :V

I had a good honest laugh thanks to Rudy Ray Moore. Thank you Rudy Ray Moore, may you shine on forever you crazy diamond.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh. Benjamin Button. Such a nice movie. That ending mannn ;;

And watched a bit of the start of Sucker Punch. Not so sure I'm going to watch all of it, it kind of just seemed like gothy shit if you get what I mean. But there be dragons so I guess I kind of have to battle through the broody feel of the movie to get to that. Totally using all the wrong words to describe how I felt about what I've watched but if you've seen it I hope you understand what I mean.

Planning to watch Twilight too, finally. Don't want to ignore a movie based on what everybody else says. Even if 'everybody else' consists of thousands of intelligent people I would trust regarding anything else. Not sure I'm looking forward to this but lol

Anyway.
Off to watch the ending of Benjamin Button over and over and over again.


----------



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Sep 29, 2011)

Last movie I saw was _Don't Be Afraid of the Dark (2011 remake)._ It didn't live up to my expectations, but I don't regret watching it. 

It's case of where they show the best part in the trailer.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;T37GhIqsO28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T37GhIqsO28[/video]
Children Who Chase Lost Voices Below. Still under development as far as I know, so just a trailer. I'm a huge fan of Makoto Shinkai's stuff though, so I'm looking forward to it. Judging from the trailer, it reminds me of some of Miyazaki's movies.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 30, 2011)

Thor. ^_^


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 30, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Thor. ^_^



That movie was quite good, for a Marvel Studio movie.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 30, 2011)

I re-watched Inception not long ago because the first time I did was in a car with incredibly noisy tires and the radio on.
I actually heard dialogue this time!


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 30, 2011)

I watched the Neverending Story.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 30, 2011)

Monster House.  Great piece of cinema right there.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 4, 2011)

The Crow. Loved every second of it


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 4, 2011)

Starship Troopers.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 5, 2011)

Zodiac


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 5, 2011)

Bridesmaids


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 5, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Starship Troopers.


Which one?
The first one was the best imo, the scond crap, and i cba to watch 3 further than the start


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 11, 2011)

Animal Farm (not the porno)

I got mentioned on Cracked and I thought I should go watch it since I hadn't yet seen it. So I did.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 11, 2011)

Sucker Punch.
It's inception-like actually


----------



## Antonia (Oct 11, 2011)

Spaceballs


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 11, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Sucker Punch.
> It's inception-like actually



Loved that movie.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 11, 2011)

Ides of March- meh


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 11, 2011)

Bon cop, bad cop.  One of the few Quebecois movies I actually like.


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 12, 2011)

Real Steel.  Nothing new here, but the boxing scenes were pretty fun to watch.


----------



## Zyn (Oct 12, 2011)

*Super 8*

The best way I can describe this film is: Cloverfield meets Son of Rambow.

HEAVILY OPINIONATED SENTENCE: Unlike Cloverfield, the 'creature' reveal actually works in Super 8


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 14, 2011)

Watching Dead Snow as we speak. As one would expect from a low-budget horror flick featuring nazi zombies (you read that right :V) AND every clichÃ© of horror movie history ever, it doesn't take itself seriously for a second and I'm having a blast watching it.

EDIT : hot dawn this is like a Norwegian Evil Dead I'm loving it more with every passing second.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 14, 2011)

Die Hard


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 15, 2011)

Mission Impossible


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 16, 2011)

MÃ¤n som hatar kvinnor/The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. 
Not much of a fan when it comes to Swedish movies, but this one was alright.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 16, 2011)

Kill Bill: vol 2


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 16, 2011)

RED
(Retired and extremely dangerous)


----------



## Folgrimeo (Oct 17, 2011)

One Stormy Night (Arashi no Yoru Ni), unofficial English dub. It was so beautiful...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 21, 2011)

Final Fantasy Spirits within.
Oh the memories this rose in me.

Before FFSw i watched Watchmen. Very good movie i recommend to everyone


----------



## Aidy (Oct 21, 2011)

The Room, for like the 50th time. I love it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 21, 2011)

Harry Brown.

Vigilante pensioner killing the gang who killed his friend.
Kicked so much ass.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 21, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Harry Brown.
> 
> Vigilante pensioner killing the gang who killed his friend.
> Kicked so much ass.



Oh damn, I forgot about that. Still need to see it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 21, 2011)

A lil documentary about Christian homophobia called "For the Bible tells me so".  Pretty good.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 22, 2011)

I went to see Real Steel with Mr PyroCopter.

Ohhhhh that was fun.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 22, 2011)

[REC] 2. Yup.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 22, 2011)

The island. Awesome movie


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 23, 2011)

The Thing Remake


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 23, 2011)

V For Vendetta
I want to alliterate everything now >>


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 23, 2011)

The Good, The Bad and The Ugly. Oh Clint <3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 28, 2011)

Puss in Boots


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 28, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 29, 2011)

Not a movie, but I just watched the 4 first episodes of Spielberg's new TV serie, "Terra Nova", and I really enjoyed it. I don't usually watch series like this so I don't know what the standard for special effects is, but they looked pretty meh compared to what's happening in movies these days.

Also, pretty cool storylines and actors so far. I like it.

PS : the head of security for the Terra Nova settlement is the same guy that played the head of security for the human settlement in Avatar. For some reason, it just seems to me like he's playing the same role but with less facial scars and more beard :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 29, 2011)

LotR : The Two Towers.  Was gonna watch the third movie after it ended, but Fay was streaming so I'll probably be watching it tomorrow.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 30, 2011)

Robin Hood: Men in Tights
I'd seen it before, but I was playing D&D with a couple of friends who hadn't, so obviously we had to remedy that.


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Nov 1, 2011)

Rocky Horror Picture Show. Actually went to a midnight showing. Was pretty fun.


----------



## Namba (Nov 1, 2011)

The Shining O.O


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Nov 1, 2011)

Blazing Saddles and History of the World Part 1


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 1, 2011)

This Halloween's movie list:

Tokyo Zombie - Dubbed Japanese Comedy about a couple of bum factory workers dealing with a zombie outbreak. Only gets more amazingly ridiculous the longer it goes on.

Night of the Living Dead (1968) - We ended up watching a lot of zombie movies in particular, but they were all different enough to be enjoyable. I really liked seeing an example of a zombie movie before all the tropes of zombie movies had set in, but the name of this movie should have just been "White People Be Crazy."

In the Mouth of Madness - Best movie.

Hisss - SNAAAAAAAAAAAAKE PEOPLE

Pontypool - More of a radio drama than an actual movie.  The first half or so of this where they're less certain of what's going on is the better portion of the movie in my opinion, but it's a really excellent film.


----------



## Milo (Nov 2, 2011)

Contagion - it was... bleh. the plot of the movie is admirable as it's bigger than a stereotypical "world on the verge of extinction" as it goes through a logical scenario of what society would be like if something like this happened, but that's all it felt like. a mocumentary at best. 

mysterious skin - one of the few films I'd watch more than once. who doesn't love fucked up films about pedophilia :U (wow that came out wrong)


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 2, 2011)

The Girl Who Played with Fire.
I liked it, but it was not as good as The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 6, 2011)

Battle for Terra


----------



## GingerM (Nov 6, 2011)

The Ghost and Mrs. Muir


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 6, 2011)

The Wolfman.

One of the very few good films about werewolves.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 6, 2011)

The Austin Powers trilogy.  Groovy baby!


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 6, 2011)

Ginger snaps: The beginning. Meh, is was meh.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 7, 2011)

Went to the theater Friday w/a friend to the new Harold, and Kumar in 3-D, it was alright.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 7, 2011)

*The Purple Rose of Cairo
*I love Woody Allen's films for being melancholic, pessimistic, sweet and forgiving in the funniest and most charming ways. This one was no exception.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2011)

Green Lantern.

I hated it, but I hate all superhero movies.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 12, 2011)

Misery


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2011)

Rubber.
For no reason at all.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Nov 12, 2011)

For a Fistful of Dollars and For a Few Dollars More.
Why did I see these sooner?


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 12, 2011)

_Inception_.  It was my 2nd viewing (first time was when it was just released on DVD).  Still an awesome movie!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 13, 2011)

There Will Be Blood.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 13, 2011)

The social network.

I don't know why I watched this since ... y'know ... I don't have a facebook account and don't give a rat's ass about that website ... but well. Didn't find it very interesting.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 13, 2011)

An old movie about WWII, can't recall the name though :c


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2011)

Balto. Fuckin' A for amazing. 
 Though the polar bears got on my nerve


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 14, 2011)

The second Dragon Ball Z movie ... "the dark zone", or something. Just had a whole nostalgia trip and went back to watching the whole show.


----------



## israfur (Nov 14, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Balto.


Lucky, I haven't seen that since I was 7 ;-;
@topic: Spirit stallion of the cimarron.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2011)

Balto 2 Wolf quest. It was crap like sequels often are.
 They made better animation in 1995 than in 2003.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 15, 2011)

Leviathan. I thought it was awesome, I love movies about small groups of people trapped on space stations/underwater facilities/etc. Most other people don't seem to like those movies, all the ones I like get bad reviews.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 15, 2011)

The eight Harry Potter movies in two days.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Nov 18, 2011)

First four Twilight movies in ten hours.
New one was good not gonna lie.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 19, 2011)

Mission Impossible II


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Nov 20, 2011)

Immortals. It was cool at parts, but pretty much bleh.


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 20, 2011)

All three Lord of the Rings in one day. It was awesome.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 21, 2011)

Dragon Ball Z : Cooler's Revenge

Fave line from Cooler "No one can comprehend my strength and cunning !" (moments before being blasted into the Sun)

Because apparently, cunning is wanting to fight the guy strong enough to kill your super-powered brother instead of just blasting the shit out of his planet from orbit without him even realizing what's happening. Aahh ... Dragon Ball villains ...

PS : Cooler still looks badass as fuck in his final form though.


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 21, 2011)

Limitless - for the third time.
 Before that it would have been:
The mechanic (heard)
Hanna
Abducted
Super Nova
Night Watch
Solider
MST3K: This island earth


----------



## Xeno (Nov 21, 2011)

Avatar and Alice in wonderland (2010 film)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 24, 2011)

Percy Jackson and the Coen Brothers' True Grit .


----------



## shteev (Nov 24, 2011)

Walt Disney's Double Penetration Cockblasts 3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2011)

shteev said:


> Walt Disney's Double Penetration Cockblasts 3



A classic.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 24, 2011)

Gundam 00: something of the Trailblazers.

Fucking sucked. Made no sense at all and was boring as hell.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 24, 2011)

shteev said:


> Walt Disney's Double Penetration Cockblasts 3


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 24, 2011)

I saw butt Pirates of Silicon Valley. It was pretty good. Never knew that about Xerox.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2011)

The Dark Knight and Iron Man 2 for the car ride home.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 28, 2011)

Tekken : Blood Vengeance

Not enough Tekken characters and relatively little fighting. Disappoint.

The animation was still pretty good though and the characters used the same moves as in the video games.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2011)

Lord of the rings: fellowship of the ring extended version.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 28, 2011)

"Battle Beyond the Stars."  It's a 1980 sci-fi "Seven Samurai"-inspired story directed by Roger Corman.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 28, 2011)

Hellraiser III.  It still intrigues me that there's a portrait of Justin Bieber when he was 17 in there.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 28, 2011)

Moontrap. Cheesy as fucking hell, but hilariously awesome. Around the end it was like a less gory version of Virus, but IN SPACE.

Also, A Goofy Movie and An Extremely Goofy Movie. All I have to say about the latter is: holy shit what was with the late 90s early 2000s and extreme sports?


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 28, 2011)

The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Beavis and Butthead Do America. The classics always get me.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2011)

Captain America. 

The movie was made decently, but the whole premise of Captain America is retarded.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 28, 2011)

Just watched the latest animated Wonder Woman movie.

There's something I'll never understand though : the movie kicked enormous amounts of ass, there were swordfights, impalements, decapitations, ... yet the only bloode we're shown is coming from Wonder Woman's nose after she got her ass kicked up and down the Capitol and Washington monument by



Spoiler: the bad guy



Ares, the God of War


, who by this point was basically in super overcharge mode because of a convenient plot point.

I mean WTF ? No blood in a movie about swordfights ?


----------



## Kapherdel (Nov 28, 2011)

Breaking Dawn.  Meh.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 28, 2011)

Recently I saw Puss in Boots. It was pretty good. I wonder if Dreamworks will make it a series like Shrek?


----------



## Ulma (Nov 30, 2011)

Harry Potter Deathly Hallows part 2


:< these eyes cried a little...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 3, 2011)

Traitor


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 3, 2011)

Beavis and Butt-Head Do America

(it was okay)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 3, 2011)

Insomnia


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 3, 2011)

Cowboys and Aliens. It was alright.


----------



## GldnClaw (Dec 4, 2011)

Puss N' Boots


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 4, 2011)

The City of Lost Children.

Pretty cool, but I had no idea what the fuck was going on half the time.


----------



## Winkuru (Dec 8, 2011)

101 Dalmatians

I find it to be quite yaring. Too much time spent showing dogs just walking.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 8, 2011)

Happy Feet 2 at imax 3D.  Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Exdraghunt (Dec 9, 2011)

Christine. 

One of my favorite movies <3 Demon car that kills people, what's not to love?


----------



## k0na (Dec 9, 2011)

A while back I viewed Paranormal Activity 3 -.- after which I felt the need to drop kick a kitten into a pit of fire.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 9, 2011)

In Time
A very crap quality version of it.

It had a brilliant idea behind it, and t'was funny with the time quotes (I'm running out of time, for example) as it gave them a higher meaning.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 9, 2011)

Mission Impossible III


----------



## kyle19 (Dec 10, 2011)

Troll hunter, just to add to my obsession of foreign films.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 10, 2011)

Hanna.  Decent, but with annoying plot holes, logical flaws and the usual whatnot that shows a blatant lack of research.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 10, 2011)

Sweeney Todd.


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 11, 2011)

The Muppets (the new one)

OH YES THIS WAS AWESOME WATCH IT


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 11, 2011)

The Big Lebowski.  I hadn't seen since it first came out.  It's nice to get all the jokes now that I'm an adult


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Water for Elephants


----------



## Conker (Dec 11, 2011)

_Bunraku_; fucking sweet ass amazing western/samurai movie.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 11, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Water for Elephants



Is it good?  I was meaning to watch it.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 11, 2011)

Fantasia. It is nice to listen to when working on finals essays.


----------



## Traven V (Dec 12, 2011)

Tim and Eric Billion Dollar Movie, seems like a few good laughs


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 12, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> Fantasia. It is nice to listen to when working on finals essays.



Which one?  There are a few movies named Fantasia.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Dec 13, 2011)

How to be a Serial Killer.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 13, 2011)

Terminator 2 :3


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 13, 2011)

*SÃ©raphine*
Proof that quietness, slow-pacing and actual work with the settings and the camera have a place. Beautiful movie, and quite moving too. 
9.5/10.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 17, 2011)

Howl's Moving Castle. Almost made me cry man tears.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 17, 2011)

Millions. Man, what a depressing movie.


----------



## Strife (Dec 17, 2011)

The Adventures of Tintin, which came out in theatres pretty recently. I swear, that's got to be some of the most breathtaking CGI animation I've ever seen. I had to constantly remind myself that yes, it was an animated movie. xD The only clues that it was an animated movie were the fact that some of the characters' faces were so cartoonish. The plot was also quite engaging. Enjoyed it from start to finish.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 17, 2011)

Strife said:


> I had to constantly remind myself that yes, it was an animated movie. xD The only clues that it was an animated movie were the fact that some of the characters' faces were so cartoonish.


The characters _weren't_ animated, they were motion captured.
---
Hope to see either Captain America or not really hoping to see SAW tonight.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 17, 2011)

Damnatus. Even though I don't know much about Warhammer I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 17, 2011)

Old Boy. A story about family.


----------



## Archon (Dec 17, 2011)

The Thing (2011) I almost cried in absolute terror.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 17, 2011)

My plans for watching other movies were foiled many times tonight.
I saw Sherlock Holmes 2 that overused slow motion suspiciously too much, but it wasn't bad use of it.


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2011)

I watched Megamind with my family.
But I swear, I kept calling the damn thing Mega man.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 18, 2011)

I saw Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol today.
I actually liked it. Brilliant humour, an explosion or two, and a certain someone in a white suit who _annoyingly refused to die!_


----------



## Stormtail (Dec 18, 2011)

I just watched Good Will Hunting. Great movie.


----------



## JC~Jox (Dec 18, 2011)

I watched Snatch on Netflix last night. It was pretty good actually. 
                vvv
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0208092/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 19, 2011)

SAW. Glad that's over with. But did it have to go the Halloween route with a bunch of dumb sequels?


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 19, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> But did it have to go the Halloween route with a bunch of dumb sequels?



Duh.

Deep Star Six, pretty good, my kinda movie.

Also watched Moontrap. Fucking cheesy as all hell, but entertaining.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 19, 2011)

Rosso come il cielo.

I like that kid, and I like Italian movies.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 19, 2011)

Traven V said:


> Tim and Eric Billion Dollar Movie, seems like a few good laughs



Wait how did you see this movie it's not even out yet o.o


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 19, 2011)

RED
Retired and extremely dangerous.
It was a pleasant surprise


----------



## Namba (Dec 19, 2011)

Elf


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Dec 19, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> RED
> Retired and extremely dangerous.
> It was a pleasant surprise


I really enjoyed that movie. Although it felt like they deliberately dragged it out sometimes.


----------



## Ruby Dragon (Dec 19, 2011)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

I... can't describe it with words.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 19, 2011)

A little over half an hour of The Crazies with my girlfriend.  ...Her mom didn't like us laying on her bed, watching it on the tiny-ass screen on her iTouch 'cause her TV was being a douche.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 21, 2011)

Mission Impossible 4 finally.


----------



## Namba (Dec 23, 2011)

Scrooged C:


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 23, 2011)

The Green Hornet. Read a lot of bad things about it on the internet, but I thought it was lighthearted, silly and funny so I enjoyed it.

Maybe it's because of my legendary *INDISCRIMINATE TASTE IN MOVIES* ?


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 23, 2011)

_The Hangover_

Mmmmm...
MmmmMmmMmMmmMmMmmMmm...
You know guys, this tastes funny.

Ah! The movie? Sorry, but this is funnier in every sense.

No/10.

Actual ratings: 5/10.
To be honest, it's not completely devoid of laughs, but:
-The mysoginy.
-The characters are all douchebags and the movie rewards that behavour in a way.
-Some orange 'n' teal and the annoying songs of always (_Who let the dogs out_, really?!).

All in all, I don't want to watch this movie ever again (and I barely saved myself from watching the second part RIGHT AFTER THE FIRST ONE, phew).


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 23, 2011)

Water for Elephants

I was a bit surprised to see Robert Pattinson leading


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 24, 2011)

The Nightmare Before Christmas. 

I was too busy derping to pay attention however. :v


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 26, 2011)

Sucker Punch.  Shit was weird, man.


----------



## Conker (Dec 26, 2011)

Thor, sweet movie. Also saw the new Sherlock Holmes movie, but that wasn't all that good.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 26, 2011)

Mission Impossible 4 again. Note to self: don't go anywhere the day after Christmas.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 28, 2011)

Crack the Skye : the Movie ... a continuous series of "episodes" set to the songs from the album.

Loved the "retro" feel and special effect, filmed with shakey old movie cameras, in black and white ... using mostly special effects that have been around in the world of movies forever.
Since there was no dialogues the acting was mostly very exaggerated  visually and somewhat reminiscent of the acting you'd see in plays rather than modern cinema.

Overall : I loved it. It gave depth and context to an already pretty fucking deep album.

(BLUH BLUH it's not a real movie come at me :V)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 28, 2011)

Captain America


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 28, 2011)

I caught the end of 'It's a Boy Girl Thing' and spent the whole time confusing it with 'The Girl Next Door'.


----------



## Zoetrope (Dec 29, 2011)

The Fifth Element. \o/


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 29, 2011)

The Adventures of tin Tin.  It wasn't bad at all.  The character models were done pretty well, the action set pieces were good and it had a decent story.  The only thing that was bugging me was the main character, Tin Tin.  He had a little uncanny valley thing going on.  Every time they did a close up of his face and he had to emote, it didn't look quite right.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 29, 2011)

Avatar, sucked ass. The special effects and shots and stuff were good, but my god, the story and characters were just so fucking terrible it blew my mind.

You had three months to warn the aliens about the eeeeeevil humans, THREE MONTHS. WHAT THE FUCK WERE DOING FOR THREE MONTHS THAT WAS MORE IMPORTANT THAN WARNING AN ENTIRE CIVILIZATION THAT THEIR CAPITAL WAS GOING TO GET FUCKED!?

and I hate that guy who plays the main character, he's in Clash of the Titans and Terminator Salvation (which also sucked major ass). It's like they're trying to make him the next action hero actor guy, but he's just so fucking bland and generic. He's like the protagonist in a bad first person shooter.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 29, 2011)

Superman Returns :|


----------



## Aetius (Dec 29, 2011)

Finished Hobo with a shotgun.

It was so graphic...


----------



## ghilliefox (Dec 29, 2011)

Cowboys and Aliens. Comic book movie done right(?).


----------



## Cyril (Dec 30, 2011)

that Sherlock Holmes one because my family dragged me to it

but I enjoyed it anyways. Love the style of humor especially. (should I say humour? :V)


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 30, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes

Not the second one, the first.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Dec 30, 2011)

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol.
I liked it. Felt like the plot was solid, lots of well-done action scenes, and a kick-ass car chase.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 30, 2011)

Cold Creek Manor

Hell yea


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 1, 2012)

Conan the Barbarian (1982).


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 1, 2012)

The Knowing (I think someone mentioned that movie)

That movie's ending is just fucked UP.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 1, 2012)

Die Hard (1988). Pretty explosions.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 1, 2012)

Redline (best movie opening I've seen in a while)
also Fight Club (and best ending I've seen in a while EVER)

Fight Club being the vastly superior movie of the two, though Redline is still great.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 1, 2012)

The ten commandments.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 1, 2012)

Revolution OS


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 1, 2012)

The first Scary Movie


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 2, 2012)

Terminator 2!


----------



## Cult (Jan 2, 2012)

Tales from the Script, it was an okay documentary.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 2, 2012)

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows. That was fucking amazing.


----------



## kobuzero (Jan 3, 2012)

Last movie I saw was A Knights Tale. One of my favorites


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2012)

Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone.

Boring.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 3, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone.
> 
> Boring.



Blasphemy.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 3, 2012)

Alpha & Omega.  T'was adorable.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 3, 2012)

Heard about The Devil Inside. Just no. No more exorcism movies. If you want to do one, do it right.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 3, 2012)

Cannibal Holocaust,

inb4 good film.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Black Swan. I like the lesbian parts that never actually happened.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 3, 2012)

Ultraviolet. Holy fucking shit did that movie suck ass. I liked Equilibrium a lot, but this was just pure fucking garbage. All of it was terrible, the story, the action, the characters.


----------



## Plantar (Jan 4, 2012)

Dude, Where's My Car? I love this movie. Do you have the continuum transfunctioner?


----------



## SpotsMcDots (Jan 4, 2012)

Ronin


----------



## Plantar (Jan 4, 2012)

Just saw "The Ex." Bought it at the Dollar Tree because it had Donal Logue in it and I love Donal Logue. It was pretty amusing.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 5, 2012)

Gisaku. It was kinda boring, but decent enough. 

It's also got a big naked lynx dude in it so you furfags might be interested.


Edit: I made an animated gif from a scene in it.


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 5, 2012)

Walk The Line, the Johnny Cash biopic.

And so the trash metal listening metalhead discovered the beauty of country music and classic rock n roll.


----------



## Aktosh (Jan 5, 2012)

Puss in boots. Good but nothing special.


----------



## shteev (Jan 5, 2012)

The Book of Eli.
What? It was on Netflix.


----------



## Jeras (Jan 6, 2012)

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly (1966)
Awesome movie


----------



## Trunchbull (Jan 6, 2012)

The Elephant Man -1980

i rewatched it when my niece mentioned it. i still cry every time ):


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been lucky these days:

_The adventures of Tintin
_Which, much to my surprise, actually managed to be entertaining, exciting, funny and not ruin my memories of Tintin. Mo cap is still hideous, though.

_Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol_
My first MI movie, and probably the only one. let's just say: all popcorn movies wish to be at least half as good and terrific as this one. Go figure, the perfect summer movie didn't come out this summer. Thank you Brad Bird, keep being awesome.

_The Thing_
The original, of course. And with this one, I've finally watched my first horror classic, and it probably deserves that status: the cast's human weaknesses (in this case uncertainty and lack of trust) are the movie's core, the monster is every bit as nasty and scary as it should be and the atmosphere is gripping enough to not be just a case of "who'll die next?". It was an interesting experience, and a good movie as well. 

On the not as lucky side of things, though:
_The butterfly effect_
Well, my sister's watching it, technically, but I'm now reminded of how unpleasant this movie is. It's also not particularly smart, and the "time travel" (if you can call it that) is some of the weirdest and hokiest that I've seen in my life. Overall, it's a waste of time and mere depression fuel.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 7, 2012)

Contagion.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 7, 2012)

The Iron Giant


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 7, 2012)

The Magic Sword - Quest for Camelot.


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

Monty python and the holy grail.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

Catwomen

_(For what may be the 50th time in the past 6 months)_


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 7, 2012)

The new, English remake of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. For some reason I've missed out on the original Swedish movies but I thought it was sweet and I STRONGLY urge you to watch it purely for the sake of seeing Daniel Craig goof around in Sweden and awkwardly pronounce Swedish names. It's awesome!


----------



## Aidy (Jan 7, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> The new, English remake of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. For some reason I've missed out on the original Swedish movies but I thought it was sweet and I STRONGLY urge you to watch it purely for the sake of seeing Daniel Craig goof around in Sweden and awkwardly pronounce Swedish names. It's awesome!



James Bond putting on a weird Swedish accent?


Yes please.


----------



## CannotWait (Jan 7, 2012)

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 7, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> James Bond putting on a weird Swedish accent?
> 
> 
> Yes please.


"The name's Blomkvist. Mikael Blomkvist."


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 8, 2012)

veeno said:


> Monty python and the holy grail.


I need to go watch this now, time to go dig the dvd up. Anyway, the last movie I watched was Aliens.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> I need to go watch this now, time to go dig the dvd up. Anyway, the last movie I watched was Aliens.


You realy do need to.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 8, 2012)

The last movie I watched ws the new Sherlock Holmes movie. But my favorite movies are the ones made by Kevin Smith like Dogma, and Mallrats. Am I right people?


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 8, 2012)

Die Hard with a Vengeance (epic movie is epic)

Lionheart (shitty quality was shitty)


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 13, 2012)

Twilight.


----------



## Zoetrope (Jan 13, 2012)

The Princess Bride.

Inconceivable!


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 13, 2012)

I watched Tintin and Sherlock Holmes: GOS right after each other.
Spectacular films.


----------



## veeno (Jan 13, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> I watched Tintin and Sherlock Holmes: GOS right after each other.
> Spectacular films.


Was tintin good?


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows*
I liked it better than the first one, if only because the setting became more steampunk-ish, and the extended time allows the movie to ravish in its victorian setting and cool late XIXth centhury weaponery (that is, if any of it existed; if this movie is accurate, my view on the XIXth centhury's technological progress may get shattered). Visually, the settings are a victorian feast, like I said, it also has a pleasant color palette, but Ritchie's direction is still confusing. Aurally, it feautures the euphonic triad (english english, french and german) and fast-paced violin tunes, so that's good too. 
That it's playing with the Sherlock concept just to avoid introductory sequences and establishing its setting should come as no surprise to anyone who saw the first entry. Downey's Holmes and Law's Watson are those charaters in name and practically nothing more.
Speaking of Downey and Law, the homoeroticism has been amped up in comparison to the previous movie. Holmes and Watson have more romantic chemistry with each other than with any woman in both films. They're practically a married couple, a funny and believeable one at that, it also helps that they breathe as their characters much more than they did in the first movie. There's even a "I can't believe they haven't... SHIT! THEY JUST DID!" moment:


			
				Spoilers for Sherlock Holmes said:
			
		

> Holmes, Watson and a gypsy woman are dancing the waltz in a ballroom, trying to find the criminal among a group of ambassadors. Watson dances with the woman in order not to look suspicious while Sherlock just walks around looking for a giveaway. At that moment I thought "I can't believe they still aren't dancing... Shit! THEY ARE! It's not surprising, though". Yes, people, Watson and Sherlock discuss and dance together. Later, Sherlock asks Watson who taught him to dance, Watson replies "You did", while Sherlock is evidently pleased to hear that.
> That, and Holmes keeps complaining about Watson's marriage for most of the movie's runtime.



7/10 
If only because its setting looks a lot cooler now and Holmes and Watson (should I say "Holmes" and "Watson"?) make a great duo.

Also, apparently, Guy Ritchie is criticized because of his universally weak female characters. This film let me see that those criticisms are not off-base.


-----------------------
Rewatched *Persepolis*. This rewatch helped me regarding two things: the film's structure and the dialogue's nature.

The film is mainly a collection of scenes and specific moments. While they're in chronological order for our convenience, they do a good job of resembling memory; they're chronologically distant, sometimes sparse, significant to Marjane's main concerns and always fade to black. That they're in black and white makes this perhaps too obvious, but it helps to give the film most of its visual appeal, not to mention charm. The dialogue, on the other hand, is actually quite heavy on political remarks. There's nary a line that doesn't contain commentary on such topics, and yet, the film doesn't lose its humanity and character, not only because it has time for humour and intimate moments for the characters (which helps it not to sound preachy), but also because its commentary is actually smart, not to mention incredibly funny. Marjane's grandmother is the character where this particular mixture of poetry, wisdom and tongue-in-cheek lines becomes more prominent, and that's what makes her one of the movie's more rounded characters and my favorite.
I think I like it even more now.
9/10
-------------------------------------------------------




On the other side of the spectrum, I watched *Let the right one in*, which is another damn peculiar movie, what with it being both a brutal horror film and a sweet, touching, humane and strangely symbolic love story. 

Part of what makes it so good is the key element, to paraphrase HoS and Reph: subtlety, brilliant unmitigated subtlety. It's a pretty fine film in almost every aspect (what little gore there is looks a little hokey at times), predominantly psychological in its approach and, fortunately, not emotionally distant in the least. The nature of its ending and development leaves has left me a bit concerned ("morality issues" and all), but I think it still adds another deeply significant layer of meaning and makes it all the more enriching.
9.5/10


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 13, 2012)

veeno said:


> Was tintin good?


It was good, and it had some pretty funny and quirky moments in it.
But overall the story seemed too fast. Too much was happening one thing after the other.


Spoiler: Near the end



AND THEN THERE WAS A SWORD FIGHT WITH DOCK CRANES AS THE SWORDS!!! WHAT IS THIS MADNESS??


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 13, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> It was good, and it had some pretty funny and quirky moments in it.
> But overall the story seemed too fast. Too much was happening one thing after the other.
> 
> 
> ...



Madness? That I do not call "madness", depending on your tastes, it may be called "cheesy", "ridiculous", "awesome" or "creative". In my case, the last two terms reflect my opinion on it. I agree on your other comments (the first half hour feels especially fast-paced, almost rushed).


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 13, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Madness? That I do not call "madness", depending on your tastes, it may be called "cheesy", "ridiculous", "awesome" or "creative".


If that's the case, then I guess that 'Ridiculously over-the-top and actually rather amusing' would suit.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 14, 2012)

The American remake of The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo. Already saw the foreign version, so no surprises here. The American version barely makes me even like the movie. Sure I can deal with crazy 



Spoiler: About another movie



and sexual stuff like in Black Swan


, but


Spoiler: plot details



bearing through those scenes in _Tattoo_ again still distracts me. I'll be generous to give this 3/5 on Flixster.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 16, 2012)

War Horse.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 16, 2012)

Dorian Gray.
I only watched it because I was curious to see how well it followed the book.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 16, 2012)

New Moon.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 16, 2012)

The Devil's Backbone.

Creepy


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 17, 2012)

Die Hard 1 and 2.
Yippie-kay-yay, motherfucker.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 20, 2012)

Tekken, it was actually better than I expected.  I was expecting nothing.


----------



## veeno (Jan 20, 2012)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> Die Hard 1 and 2.
> Yippie-kay-yay, motherfucker.


Best bruce willis movies.

EVER


----------



## Conker (Jan 21, 2012)

Saw two movies today, Underworld Awakening and Captain America. The new Underworld movie was aaaaaaaaaawesome and I enjoyed every minute of it. Captain America was pretty good, but went by really fast. It really felt like a super hero movie though, so I guess that's good. I liked Thor more, I think.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 23, 2012)

The Truman Show.


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2012)

Left 4 Dead. (inb4 'there's no l4d movie)


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 23, 2012)

Finally got around to watching Apocalypse Now.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 23, 2012)

Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 23, 2012)

Dante 01. 

It was decent. The religious theme naming and symbolism got a little annoying, but not enough to stop me from watching. My only real complaint is that I had a lot of trouble telling the characters apart since they were all a bunch of bald dudes in the same prisoner outfit.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 23, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Shaun of the Dead.


That movie was amazing. So was Hot Fuzz.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 27, 2012)

Captain Kronos - Vampire Hunter.

Movie was pretty cool, not too cheesy, but still not great enough to justify rewatching it.


----------



## Xeno (Jan 27, 2012)

Real Steel


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 27, 2012)

The Producers (2005)


----------



## Conker (Jan 27, 2012)

Van Hellsing. Fun and cheesy monster movie; I hadn't seen it in years. Shame I fell asleep through the last 1/3 of it (I blame the copious amounts of booze I drank while watching the first 2/3)


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 28, 2012)

Hanna.

I like this movie. The tense music is pretty commendable, as well as the way the 'fairytale' setting develops another, more scary meaning.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 28, 2012)

Haywire


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 28, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Hanna.
> 
> I like this movie. The tense music is pretty commendable, as well as the way the 'fairytale' setting develops another, more scary meaning.



I liked this movie as well.  Was expecting some cheap action flick but it ended up being pretty damn good and somewhat original (not completely original since the whole "father raises daughter to kill someone in particular" has already been used a few times before.)


----------



## shteev (Jan 28, 2012)

Knowing.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 28, 2012)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest; fantastic bit of cinema.  I first watched it in my junior-year English class.  My friends and I were of course immaturely making up scenarios about Nurse Ratched and McMurphy, one of which I used in my portfolio piece for the class (a diary of Nurse Ratched).  Next on my list: Night of the Wehrmacht Zombies.


----------



## Conker (Jan 28, 2012)

shteev said:


> Knowing.


I really like that movie, though it got shit on by critics.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 28, 2012)

The Tenant.

I heard about this film when I read that Skinny Puppy sampled it in a few of their songs. Amazing film. I loved it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 28, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> I liked this movie as well.  Was expecting some cheap action flick but it ended up being pretty damn good and somewhat original (not completely original since the whole "father raises daughter to kill someone in particular" has already been used a few times before.)


but 


Spoiler: about Hanna



Eric Bana isn't Hanna's father


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 28, 2012)

The Rock. 

Only caught the last half of it though.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 28, 2012)

The Passion of Darkly Noon. It was so fucking bad and boring I couldn't even finish it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 28, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> but
> 
> 
> Spoiler: about Hanna
> ...



I know, but he adopted her so the movie fits in the "father raises daughter to kill someone in particular" category.


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 29, 2012)

RED (Retired, Extremely Dangerous)

Funny, star studded cast, and really great action.

Greatly enjoyed it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 29, 2012)

Watching a show of ClÃ©mence Desrochers.  First time hearing her stuff, and I must say I quite love it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 29, 2012)

Hugo.


----------



## Rika Creature (Jan 29, 2012)

Leafie: a Hen into the Wild.

...I may or may not have teared up at the end.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 29, 2012)

The King's Speech.

Strange thing was this: It was only after the third time I watched it that I started crying at the end.
It's definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 29, 2012)

Paranormal Activity 3.

Felt like they tried a bit too hard, right at the end.
I haven't seen the second one, so I can't base it on that. But it just seems so much more... unnatural and Hollywood? I guess? than the first movie.
And the whole _"playing 'Bloody Mary' makes the demon / spirit much more active"_ thing was stupid as fuck.
Still liked it, though.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 29, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Paranormal Activity 3.
> 
> Felt like they tried a bit too hard, right at the end.
> I haven't seen the second one, so I can't base it on that. But it just seems so much more... unnatural and Hollywood? I guess? than the first movie.
> Still liked it, though.



They've been trying too hard since the first one.  It's always been unnatural, Hollywood and overall complete bullshit.  It's a wonder people actually believe these movies are true.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 30, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> They've been trying too hard since the first one.  It's always been unnatural, Hollywood and overall complete bullshit.  It's a wonder people actually believe these movies are true.


Well, yeah. Believing they're true is pretty stupid.

I like them because they're more subtle than most shit I see, where _"OMIGAWDZ ITS LIKE A MONSTER AND I CAN TTLY SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE AND THE BIG BADASS HERO IS COMING TO SAVE EVERYWANZ AND THE PLOT IS RESOLVED YAAAY!!"_.
I liked the Blair Witch Project for that reason. There's no tangible, given "threat". It's a presence, and it's (at least at first) subtle, and then just builds and builds over time.
No one is "the hero." No one wears plot armor. Shit just continually fucks up more and more for this group of people.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 30, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Well, yeah. Believing they're true is pretty stupid.
> 
> I like them because they're more subtle than most shit I see, where _"OMIGAWDZ ITS LIKE A MONSTER AND I CAN TTLY SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE AND THE BIG BADASS HERO IS COMING TO SAVE EVERYWANZ AND THE PLOT IS RESOLVED YAAAY!!"_.
> I liked the Blair Witch Project for that reason. There's no tangible, given "threat". It's a presence, and it's (at least at first) subtle, and then just builds and builds over time.
> No one is "the hero." No one wears plot armor. Shit just continually fucks up more and more for this group of people.



You gotta admit Blair Witch Project 2 was utter shit, though.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 30, 2012)

The Lion King 2: Simba's Pride

Hadn't seen it in a long time... meh. The original is infinitely superior in every way, shape, and form.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 30, 2012)

The Grey. Gotta say I enjoyed the movie though there were one or two sections that didn't make much sense.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 31, 2012)

Armadillo. Fucking hell man that was awesome


----------



## veeno (Jan 31, 2012)

Stalker.

It was hard to watch.

But in the end it was a good movie.

No i am not talking about the game.


----------



## Truxi (Jan 31, 2012)

Might have been _Tangled_, actually. At least, that's the last one I _remember_ seeing. Either that, or _The Inbetweeners Movie_.


----------



## morphology (Jan 31, 2012)

My most recent was _Being John Malkovich_ and I loved it.  I love bizarre stuff like that.


----------



## veeno (Jan 31, 2012)

lady and the the tramp

So cute


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 4, 2012)

Your Highness.  Truly brilliant.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 4, 2012)

Monster.


----------



## Exdraghunt (Feb 5, 2012)

_The Wild One _with Marlon Brando. Incredibly cheesy in places, but I love to see all the old motorcycles and biker "drama"


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 5, 2012)

The Room 

[video=youtube;1WWvMz7rz2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WWvMz7rz2M[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 5, 2012)

The Deer Hunter.
Blarglesnarglefloppitydoo
I was only half interested in it and half watching.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Feb 6, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Paranormal Activity 3.
> 
> Felt like they tried a bit too hard, right at the end.
> I haven't seen the second one, so I can't base it on that. But it just seems so much more... unnatural and Hollywood? I guess? than the first movie.
> ...



If I'm not mistaken it actually was Hollywood; as was _II_ - essentially, Hollywood producing sequels to independent films and misunderstanding the intended feel happens quite often

For example, during Saw films, as Hollywood involvement grows, sequels get gorier, more fanastical and *much less discomforting*

(People can at least guess how cuts from glass/barbed wire/needles feel, making viewing that times somethousand unpleasent. Acid injections? Machines that rip peoples faces clean off? Er... no)



Ibuuyk said:


> You gotta admit Blair Witch Project 2 was utter shit, though.



BWP2 had almost no relation besides the title (and again, probable Hollywood sequel, given those behind BWP were not involved much, possibly not at all)


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 7, 2012)

Devil. That Shyamalalamalan elevator movie. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Namba (Feb 7, 2012)

Woman in Black. Scary as hell, man.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 10, 2012)

Watched a Gyo trailer. Just wanted to post it somewhere.

Sharks with legs?

*TT: Hell.* 
*TT: Fucking.* 
*TT: Yes.*

[video=youtube;Ur_WqzyJj_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur_WqzyJj_U[/video]


----------



## CandyCane (Feb 10, 2012)

Really looking forward to Gyo. I enjoyed the manga.
Anway, last movie I saw was The Grey. It was pretty good.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 10, 2012)

Gyo was a great manga, I'm curious as to if they're going to pull off the original ending or go with "and everyone lived happily ever after!"

Speaking of which, I finally managed to watch the Uzumaki movie. The acting is....not that good, but it was close enough to the manga to make me |3


----------



## CandyCane (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm hoping for the original ending.
I liked Uzumaki, it's pretty cheesy, but still quite fun.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 11, 2012)

The Disappeared 
Boys Don't Cry (got bored 5 minutes into this, changed the channel)
(Second half of) The Delta Factor


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 12, 2012)

The Iron Giant

Love it.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 12, 2012)

Last night I watched this again.

[yt]5jaI1XOB-bs[/yt]

It's a good movie.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 12, 2012)

Scott Pilgrim vs The World. Oh my fucking god that was fucking terrible.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 13, 2012)

Bettlejuice


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Feb 13, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> Bettlejuice


What film was that again?


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 14, 2012)

Edward Scissorhands



Zydrate Junkie said:


> What film was that again?


It's an 80s Tim Burton film starring Michael Keaton.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 16, 2012)

Batmang Gotham Knight

Wouldn't really call it a "movie" but that's what it was sold as so whatever. It was decent. I don't really like any of the animation, just like the Matrix Revolutions, Dante's Inferno and the second Dead Space cartoon. It just looked fucking weird.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Feb 16, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> It's an 80s Tim Burton film starring Michael Keaton.


Damn, I was hoping to get you to say his name 3 times.
Last movie I watched was probably Dead snow, if you like dark comedy zombie films this is one you have to watch.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 17, 2012)

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol



Zydrate Junkie said:


> Damn, I was hoping to get you to say his name 3 times.


I see what you did there.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 18, 2012)

Kill Bill Vol 1


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 18, 2012)

Neon Genesis Evangelion: End of Evangelion 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdDMrncAy4U


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 19, 2012)

Chronicle.

That movie was hilarious. I was expecting some Cloverfield camcorder crap capturing but it managed to pull it off quite well!


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 20, 2012)

Thirst. 

Rather interesting I must say.


----------



## Exdraghunt (Feb 22, 2012)

Ben-Hur. 


Holy crap, when they call it an epic movie, they aren't kidding.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 22, 2012)

Phobia/4bia, Thai film consisting of four horror shorts. It was worthwhile, but nothing exceptional. I'd just run out of things to watch...


----------



## Truxi (Feb 23, 2012)

Either _Puss in Boots_ or _The Lion King_, I can't remember which.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 29, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Watched a Gyo trailer. Just wanted to post it somewhere.
> 
> Sharks with legs?
> 
> ...



Just wanted to let you know that clip made my day.

In other news just saw Real Steel and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Aidy (Feb 29, 2012)

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels. Fucking fantastic film.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 1, 2012)

I saw _Breach _â€‹some days ago.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 1, 2012)

The Crucible 11/10

Oh my fuck I love that movie.  <3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 1, 2012)

Warhorse.

I didn't want to watch it in the first place, but since it was playing in the same room as I, why not?

Ended up crying a bit :c Ohh those sad moments.

But then again the comedic relief was brilliant with the cutting the horse free scene.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 1, 2012)

The Secret World of Arrietty

If it's Ghibli, it's good.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 1, 2012)

Backdraft. Fuck yea!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 4, 2012)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 4, 2012)

The Taking Of Pelham One Two Three.

Robert Shaw & Walter Matthau were such great actors :3


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 4, 2012)

Got back home not too long ago from watching Act of Valor in the theater. Shit was intense...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 4, 2012)

Apollo 18 was fairly intense. 

I'm not sure how I feel about films pretending to be real footage, though I'm a huge fan of Cloverfield.


----------



## Thaily (Mar 4, 2012)

To Be or Not To Be.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 4, 2012)

I went to see the following movie with my grandaunt, a really charming old lady whose sole presence is enough to put a smile on my face. She loved it, I loved it, but I can barely remember anything about it and it's because of her. Let's see how much I can recollect:

_Hugo_
Which is also the first Martin Scorsese film that I've watched in its entirety (I never finished _The Departed_).
The first thing I can recollect is that it looks great, simply great; it's a movie about when cinema was about fantasies, and it also looks like one: the clock where our eponymous protagonist lives, the train station, and Father Georges's house; it's an evidently fake and inexistent world (and even the vistas of Paris look a bit unreal), but it all serves in favor of the spectacle it sets itself to be; it also helps it's really well shot, and the 3D actually helps in adding depth to the screen. 
Similarly to _Moulin Rouge!_, another "pure spectacle" film that honors an old tradition in the visual arts, Hugo's narrative is quite simple and sentimental, but wholly enjoyable purely on the basis of execution, and it also takes the time to humanize everyone involved and to, unlike that other film, take a few unexpected turns to keep things fresh and going. Also, that automaton is wonderful, practically a whole character in itself.
Flaws? Probably the fact I never got to feel much for the central character. Yes, I want him to succed, but more on the basis of what he means for the other characters and the movie's theme than on his very goals. He's not detrimental to the film in the least, but I got to feel more connected towards the other individuals (even the guard). Even then, I feel like I'd get to appreciate his character more in a second watch.

Other than that, it's a sweet wonderful film and a must-see for Scorsese fans and everyone.
9/10.


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 5, 2012)

I just saw Hannah and Drive Angry.  They both surprised me.  They were better than I thought.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 6, 2012)

Bad Teacher 6.5/10

Plot  was meh, the main character was too slutty (as most of Cameron Diaz's  roles normally are).  The only thing that made it good was the car wash  scene, with Diaz in virtually no clothes and soaking wet.


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 6, 2012)

Just watched 1977's 'House.' The Japanese horror comedy spectacular. I loved every minute.


----------



## Teal (Mar 9, 2012)

Just watched Summer Wars. And yes, a lot of it's plot was just like the Digimon movie: Our War Game.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 9, 2012)

Final Fantasy Advent Chrilden.

Oh my fucking god that sucked so fucking bad. It was like watchimg a really long and really bad cutscene.  It was almost painful watch.


----------



## Cult (Mar 9, 2012)

UHF, I fuckin' love that movie.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Mar 10, 2012)

I just watched Army of Darkness. The first time I heard of this movie, I thought it would be stuped. Watched and loved it.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lion King 2 Electric Boogaloo 

It was ok for a Disney Sequel I guess, but it just felt so fanficky.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 14, 2012)

Quantum of Solace this past weekend.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 14, 2012)

The Princess and the Goblin.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 17, 2012)

Alice in wonderland 2010. Why are the side characters ALWAYS more interesting than the main ones in Disney's movies?

Puss in Boots. Turned out to be better than I imagined. 'twas very good


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 17, 2012)

Hero.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 17, 2012)

Immortals, I liked. I love the art design on that movie.

As far as just heard, Inception had a great soundtrack.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 18, 2012)

_The Broken_



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Alice in wonderland 2010. Why are the side characters ALWAYS more interesting than the main ones in Disney's movies?



Just Disney movies? Too often, the protagonists (of movies in general) rarely show any personality traits excluding what the plot requires!


----------



## spacezoomer (Mar 18, 2012)

The last movie I saw with my own eyes, that I had never seen before in my life was _Dark Portals: The Chronicles of Vidocq_ starring Gerard Depardieu.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 18, 2012)

Primal Force.  Eh, t'was boring.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 19, 2012)

9. The animated movie. 'twas pretty good


----------



## Namba (Mar 19, 2012)

Hugo. So touching :'D


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 25, 2012)

Starbuck.  T'was pretty good.

But for now, the final of Star Academy, go Sophie, don't let the douche win >:'(


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 29, 2012)

What's with this thread dying a lot nowadays?

The Immortals...  I am out fucking raged, never before have I been this insulted in my entire life.  Calling it a piece of turd would be a fatal insult to piece of turds all over the world, it is without a single doubt the worst movie ever made.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Mar 30, 2012)

I ended up watching _Tooth Fairy_ because there was nothing else on the television. Honest.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 30, 2012)

Once upon a time in mexico. I had a good laugh watching that.
There were Mexi_can_s in it. Maybe one or two Mexican'ts too


----------



## Lunar (Mar 30, 2012)

Loving Annabelle 8/10
Good movie, good plot, but it was too short.


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 30, 2012)

The last movie I went to see is The Hunger Games.
Loved it. c:


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 30, 2012)

John Carter. Another bland Disney adventure flick, I'm greatly disappointed.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 30, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> The last movie I went to see is The Hunger Games.
> Loved it. c:


I never really got what it was all about by the trailers. non-spoilered plot in a nutshell please?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 30, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I never really got what it was all about by the trailers. non-spoilered plot in a nutshell please?


A bunch of teens try to kill each other. For showbizz!!!


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 30, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> A bunch of teens try to kill each other. For showbizz!!!



What he said. ^
The only problem is that some bits may be a bit vague if you haven't read the books.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 30, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> A bunch of teens try to kill each other. For showbizz!!!


So it's a battle royale for money. Awesome.
I suppose I'll have to watch it one day


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 30, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> John Carter. Another bland Disney adventure flick, I'm greatly disappointed.



Really?  I thought it was pretty good, if you ignore all the logical flaws.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 30, 2012)

Mirror Mirror.


Spoiler: Why???



Because today the theater cared to ask for ID so I could see 21 Jump Street. Apparently the lady didn't accept my student ID because she wanted something w/DOB. So I went out of the trouble to see something else.


It was an okay movie, maybe leaning a bit toward meh, but more toward _just okay._


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 30, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Mirror Mirror.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Why???
> ...



*SNOW WAY*


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have not sat down and watch a whole movie like for months now. Which is weird because I listen to internet reviews about movies almost daily.


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 31, 2012)

Man on Fire

So emotional, man. @_@


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Mar 31, 2012)

Airplane! 
watched it on netflix, that movie is hilarious


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 31, 2012)

Saw "Wraith of the Titans" yesterday in the theater. I liked it, but I am a sucker for Greek mythology.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 31, 2012)

Jon_tou said:


> Saw "Wraith of the Titans" yesterday in the theater. I liked it, but I am a sucker for Greek mythology.



Is it an insult to Greek mythology and culture in general, as every single other movie about Greek mythology?  I'd like to see it but these make me want to burn down Hollywood.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 1, 2012)

Immortal (Ad Vitam)

Holy shit, the drugs scenarists take nowadays.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 4, 2012)

Inspired by Nerdymunk's avatar, I finally arsed myself to watch Hop.
Animation was great, voice acting good, but it got REALLY cheezy at times which ruined some of the experience


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 4, 2012)

House of Flying Daggers. It was pretty good, if perhaps it bended realism to the point where I think I heard it's spine splitting into halves.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 4, 2012)

The Wretched Automatons said:


> House of Flying Daggers. It was pretty good, if perhaps it bended realism to the point where I think I heard it's spine splitting into halves.



Is that one of these countless Chinese movies that make negative sense, physics wise?


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Apr 5, 2012)

Just watched Breakheart Pass

It was an ok western


----------



## Wise Red Dragon (Apr 5, 2012)

The 39 Steps

Hitchcock Classic


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 5, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Is that one of these countless Chinese movies that make negative sense, physics wise?



Without a doubt. Didn't make it a bad film though, just makes you go "Whaaaat?" several times as you daggers change direction and arrows hit with curiously spot-on precision.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 5, 2012)

The Wretched Automatons said:


> Without a doubt. Didn't make it a bad film though, just makes you go "Whaaaat?" several times as you daggers change direction and arrows hit with curiously spot-on precision.



Ya, I've seen that movie.  It's pretty damn good and artistic.


----------



## Tiiria (Apr 5, 2012)

Doctor Who: The Waters of Mars.

Kinda creepy.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 5, 2012)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince. 

I still need to see those last two films.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 5, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.
> 
> I still need to see those last two films.



Yikes :c


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 6, 2012)

I got Seven from Netflix and watched like 15 minutes of it before the disc got stuck because of a scratch.
FUCKING TYPICAL
Seriously Netflix, I am so sick of this bullshit. Get better quality control.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 6, 2012)

The Secret of Kells.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 7, 2012)

Apollo 18.


----------



## Randolph (Apr 9, 2012)

Passion of the Christ.

I don't know. Maybe it's because I'm not religious... but seeing a man getting tortured for two hours isn't really what I'd qualify as a "decent movie".


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 9, 2012)

High Fidelity, for a class. Not kidding.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 9, 2012)

Matrix Revolutions.


----------



## Namba (Apr 13, 2012)

Darkest Hour. Terrible acting. Good premise, I suppose. Nothing terribly original.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 13, 2012)

Virtuosity, my kind of 90s action/sci-fi, but oh man the CGI was soooo bad it was hilarious.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 13, 2012)

Toy Story. I was forced to watch it because I have to watch my little brother and he loves that movie.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 13, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Toy Story. I was forced to watch it because I have to watch my little brother and he loves that movie.



Forced?  Yea, right :V

On a side note, I want whoever invented the shaky cam style to be skinned alive and then nailed to a burning cross upside-down for all eternity while an immortal crow eats his regrowing kidney for all eternity without ever dying, eating or drinking.  Yea, Hunger Games was... decent.  An insult to the books, but still decent.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 13, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Toy Story. I was forced to watch it because I have to watch my little brother and he loves that movie.



_Forced_ to watch Toy Story? Why would you resist Toy Story? What are you?

Last movie I watched any of was Ferris Bueller's Day Off. Maybe the first half or third.




Ibuuyk said:


> Forced? Yea, right :V


We are one and the same.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 13, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> On a side note, I want whoever invented the shaky cam style to be skinned alive and then nailed to a burning cross upside-down for all eternity while an immortal crow eats his regrowing kidney for all eternity without ever dying, eating or drinking.  Yea, Hunger Games was... decent.  An insult to the books, but still decent.



I thought it actually worked decently during the killing scenes, it was otherwise unnecesary. 

My personal pet peeve with filming and editing is how some people abuse of the orange and teal. Oh, and whoever thought action movies have to look like piss and dirt deserves a special place in hell.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 13, 2012)

300
Meh. CGI Blood, CGI Blood everywhere. Some of the continuity based on this feature bothered me a bit. Kill slash slash kill. Ground remains completely clean. . Message wasn't pulled off too well either. Braveheart, I hate to say this, pulled the whole message of fighting for a cause a lot better instead of gore porn.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Apr 14, 2012)

The Man Who Knew to Much (1956)
I found it to be an interesting and suspenseful movie that kept me entertained throughout the entire film.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 14, 2012)

How to Train Your Dragon.

Was curious about it and bored, so I got it from the Red Box.
I thought it was cute.
The ending started touching into vomit-inducing levels of saccharine, but that was expected. Still thought it was overall pretty good, though.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 14, 2012)

Hateful Bitch said:


> We are one and the same.



Yes, let's be hateful bitches together :3


----------



## Alexis Leah (Apr 16, 2012)

The last movie I watched was battleship. The movie was quite interesting and also thrilling but not like I expected.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 16, 2012)

Titanic 3D, the 3D effects did nothing to add to the movie although it was still fairly good.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 16, 2012)

Shimotsuma Monogatari is pretty much the best movie about legendary dress makers and gang fights.







Momoko is pretty much my favorite loli.

[yt]ryAozD321n0[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 16, 2012)

I watched Tokyo Gore Police. The single best movie I've ever seen...NOT
I discovered there was a limit I can watch bloodshed


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 16, 2012)

13 Assassins. It was awesome.


----------



## Namba (Apr 16, 2012)

Titanic. I did not stop crying


----------



## Xeno (Apr 16, 2012)

Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance, let's just say I was very disappointed.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 16, 2012)

Puss in Boots


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 16, 2012)

A Night To Remember 

It was on and I thought 'meh, may as well'. It was...meh, what I was expecting. :V


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 16, 2012)

Hobo with a Shotgun, 2011's tru Best Picture. Fuck the Artist.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 17, 2012)

Scary Movie

The original one


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 17, 2012)

Lord Of War. That movie was incredibly underrated and Nicholas Cage didn't get enough credit for it. Here's one particulary good scene:

[video=youtube;9d0d6qgsvTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d0d6qgsvTw[/video]


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

Hellraiser.

It was a retarded movie, but unique in it's own squicky way.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 17, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Hellraiser.
> 
> It was a retarded movie, but unique in it's own squicky way.



Hellraiser's a classic, dude.  A classic that was made with almost no budget.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 18, 2012)

Puss In Boots

It was...Adequate. It didn't meet my expectations, but I think I overhyped it a little. It was a good bit of fun though.


----------



## Lunar (Apr 20, 2012)

The Terror Experiment.

FUCKING GODAWFUL.  If I took a shit on a film reel, it would have come out better.  Absolutely NO character development, totally predictable, horrid use of symbolism... the plot was good, but that was about all the movie had going for it.



Spoiler: Ex-wife



And the main character's hot ex-wife dies in like, the first 20 minutes.  Now I feel like a fucking necrophiliac.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 21, 2012)

God Bless America.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 21, 2012)

The Hangover.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 21, 2012)

Thor
What the hell did I just watch?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 21, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Thor
> What the hell did I just watch?


It's the homoerotic fiction that Marvel writes in lunch breaks.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 21, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Thor
> What the hell did I just watch?



A Marvel movie.  Why are you surprised it sucks?


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm listening to pandorum right now.
Great movie, it's a shame it didn't get more hype.


----------



## Leadbelly (Apr 21, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Thor
> What the hell did I just watch?



Hammer-themed badassery incarnate.

Think the last film I saw was either Harvey or Princess Mononoke.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 22, 2012)

Cutthroat Island

lolpirates. not terrible but not great 

still better than that pirates of the carribean shit


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Apr 22, 2012)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest. Still good.


----------



## Sar (Apr 23, 2012)

Ferris Buellers Day Off. It was on TV last night and it was a good laugh.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 23, 2012)

I found both Dragonheart movies for 5$ today.

eeeeeeeee


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 23, 2012)

Water for Elephants.  It was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Apr 26, 2012)

_â€‹Grave Encounters_


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 27, 2012)

Avengers Assemble.

It was the best that has been ever.


----------



## Isen (Apr 27, 2012)

Videodrome


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Rurouni Kenshin Shin Kyoto-Hen, a remake of Rurouni Kenshin's Shishio arc. The backgrounds are gorgeous; it's jaw dropping.

And they remade some of the original OST's music..!!!


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 27, 2012)

The Avengers. And it was pretty fucking awesome. o u o


----------



## Conker (Apr 28, 2012)

Cabin in the Woods. SOOOOOOOOOO FUCKING GOOOOOOOD


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2012)

Lord of War.

It was surprisingly good.


----------



## Conker (Apr 28, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Lord of War.
> 
> It was surprisingly good.


Aw man, yeah. That's a great movie. I'm a huge Nic Cage fan though.


----------



## Randolph (Apr 28, 2012)

I think I saw like twenty minutes of Rango last week.

I can't even remember the last movie I've seen what the fuck.


----------



## Rhampage (Apr 28, 2012)

10,000 B.C. - Always a good watch


----------



## shteev (Apr 28, 2012)

The Town

Oh god I loved that.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 28, 2012)

How To Train Your Dragon


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 29, 2012)

Black Death- Gave a wonderfully different view to medieval times and witchcraft/religious fanatism
Clash of the titans- Crap. Utter crap. Half the time I was like: "Wtf am I watching?"
Tron Legacy- Faptastic nerdgasm


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 29, 2012)

Battle Royal-MASTERPIECE!


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 29, 2012)

Netflix marathon with my daughter last nigh.  Planet 51, Titans AE and later, Transformers III - Dark Side of the Moon.


----------



## FerretBro (Apr 29, 2012)

Home Alone


----------



## Aldino (Apr 29, 2012)

The Wall

The bad thing was is that I had a drunk hipster sitting next to me reciting the entire movie word for word..


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 30, 2012)

That Alvin and The Chipmunks cartoon movie from the 80s.

Dear god the humans look so fucking creepy, especially the villains.


edit: One Hour Photo. I work in the photo department at my store so I had to get this when I saw it for sake the video place. It was pretty good, but I had to scratch my head at the vast amount of open floorspace, that floor would be packed with displays tables of shit. Especially in a store that fucking massive. And speaking if massive I wish our photo lab had that much fucking room, for fuck's sake they have an actual dark room and everything. 

I lol'd when the kid brought out an Evangelion toy and said it was a good guy. The kid also had one of those Gundam Model Kits, but I couldn't tell with one it was. 

And I really fucking laughed when some lady was talking about going digital and Robin Williams said he'd be out of a job if she did that. lol 2002, 90% of the orders I do are from digital cameras.


----------



## LizardKing (May 2, 2012)

The Horde

Some dubbed French zombie film. Predictable, trying too hard to be tense, and chock full of badly-pulled-off clichÃ©s. Thoroughly average.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 2, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> I found both Dragonheart movies for 5$ today.
> 
> eeeeeeeee



Dragonheart is my all time favorite movie of ever, period.

Excited about Dragonheart? I love you.


----------



## Littlerock (May 2, 2012)

The Addams Family, and The Addams Family Values. They were on tv recently, and I had never seen them. As it turns out, they're rather good. Not the same as the old tv show, but an enjoyable interpretation of such! Well cast, well prepared, well done. It's considerably darker then the 50's series, but it fits well with the modern view of what's acceptable in society. There are some readily obvious changes made to character's personalities, but no real harm done, I think.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 2, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> Dragonheart is my all time favorite movie of ever, period.
> 
> Excited about Dragonheart? I love you.



D'awww



barefootfoof said:


> The Addams Family, and The Addams Family Values. They were on tv recently, and I had never seen them. As it turns out, they're rather good. Not the same as the old tv show, but an enjoyable interpretation of such! Well cast, well prepared, well done. It's considerably darker then the 50's series, but it fits well with the modern view of what's acceptable in society. There are some readily obvious changes made to character's personalities, but no real harm done, I think.



I freakin' love the Addams Family movies, but I've yet to find a DVD collection of the tv show :c


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 4, 2012)

The Avengers. 
But I suggest y'all wait a few weeks before seeing it. There was full lines going to see different versions of it, and the theater I was at was just _excellent _â€‹with the number of employees it had. :V


----------



## Randolph (May 5, 2012)

Hellraiser: Revelations


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 5, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Hellraiser: Revelations



It came out ?  Omagawd omagawd omagawd, brb eBay.


----------



## Twylyght (May 7, 2012)

Attack the Block.  This was a pretty good monster movie.  I had a lot of fun watching it.


----------



## Randolph (May 7, 2012)

To Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## RedFoxTwo (May 7, 2012)

Randolph said:


> To Kill a Mockingbird


Excellent movie, that. Very true to the book and they cast Atticus particularly well.

Last movie I saw was Duel (Spielberg's first famous film), which was lurking on my hard drive so I watched it this afternoon. I'd forgotten how intense that film was. Woah.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 8, 2012)

Kill Buljo and Hobo with a Shotgun, both were freakin' hilarious.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 11, 2012)

Limitless.  Pretty good, for a movie whose entire concept gravitates around a bullshit myth.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 12, 2012)

The eye.
No matter how many times I saw a single spectre I got shivers.
E: now I also know where the lyrics sample for a song came from


----------



## Conker (May 12, 2012)

Bunraku. Man, that movie is great.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 12, 2012)

Rewatched Office Space because it was on tv and I love that movie. The amount of censors was hilarious.


----------



## Kaamos (May 12, 2012)

District 9. I watched it with subtitles this time so I actually knew what the aliens were saying.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 13, 2012)

Kung Fu Panda 2 and Kick Ass


----------



## Kaamos (May 13, 2012)

Event Horizon.

ohhh man this has to be one of my favorite movies. I just love it so much. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sFd8aWT7Io&feature=related


----------



## Rhampage (May 13, 2012)

The Green Mile


----------



## Dyluck (May 13, 2012)

The Avengers.

the vision wasn't in it 0/10


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 15, 2012)

WANTED and Paul.


----------



## LizardKing (May 15, 2012)

No Country for Old Men

Pretty good, but left too many things unanswered for my liking.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 15, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Event Horizon.
> 
> ohhh man this has to be one of my favorite movies. I just love it so much.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sFd8aWT7Io&feature=related


I need to watch this movie again soon.
Or then just hear it, because where they're going, I don't need eyes to see


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 15, 2012)

The Avengers.

Gunna watch Castle in the Sky on the internet once this week is over, that would be a lovely treat


----------



## Twylyght (May 16, 2012)

The Avengers.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 16, 2012)

Seen: Thor, The Ugly, and Grim Reaper.

Heard of: Dark Shadows and the Avengers.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 16, 2012)

Doug Bensens "Super High Me"


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 17, 2012)

Law abiding citizen. Really good movie


----------



## Kaamos (May 17, 2012)

Franklin and The Turtle Lake Treasure.

what the fuck was with that animation


----------



## Punnchy (May 17, 2012)

Hall Pass. Eww for full frontal nudity.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 17, 2012)

The X-Men Trilogy.  Jean was in her 20s?  I always thought she looked in her 40s ever since the first movie.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 17, 2012)

The Dictator


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 18, 2012)

Hearing about Battleship. awesome
hahahahahhahah


Punnchy said:


> Hall Pass. Eww for full frontal nudity.


You should try Observe and Report. >>


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 18, 2012)

The Avengers. 
I probably didn't like it because I question the logic and physics in it. Yeah, I know I'm complaining that a superhero movie was unrealistic, but that is why I don't like superhero movies in the first place. More questions get asked rather than answered in them.


----------



## Ley (May 18, 2012)

I looked at Matilda recently with my feet

does that count


----------



## Kaamos (May 18, 2012)

The first third or so of the phantom menace


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 18, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> The Dictator



Was it awesome?  Please say yes.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 19, 2012)

Alien vs Ninja.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJdggYt0glE is all


----------



## LizardKing (May 19, 2012)

Rambo: First Blood

That's another one ticked off my "Movies I should really see at some point" list.


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (May 20, 2012)

Iron Man 2

Love it, of course. I need to see the first one again sometime, though.


----------



## Teal (May 21, 2012)

The girl who leapt through time.


----------



## Ames (May 21, 2012)

Falling Down.

Goddamn that movie was fucking amazing.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 21, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Falling Down.



"I don't want lunch. I want breakfast..."


----------



## Ames (May 21, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> "I don't want lunch. I want breakfast..."



I hadn't seen it for a loooong while.  Almost forgot how awesome Michael Douglas was.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 21, 2012)

watched about half of å€Ÿã‚Šãã‚‰ã—ã®ã‚¢ãƒªã‚¨ãƒƒãƒ†ã‚£ in Japanese but we have yet to finish it. I hope we do, it was good.

Also, Castle in The Sky, tomorrow night as a celebratory gift to myself for finishing the research essay (hopefully) :3


----------



## Abundance (May 21, 2012)

13 Assassins.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (May 21, 2012)

I seen the Avengers two week ago. It was better then I thought it would be. At the being of the movie I was not really taken in but I soon to grew to like the movie as the story move forward.


----------



## Ames (May 21, 2012)

Abundance said:


> 13 Assassins.



Very epic movie.  The "garden of swords" scene was pants-shittingly awesome.


----------



## Shiroka (May 22, 2012)

17 Again. I saw this at the video store and I thought "Hey, I wished I could go back ten years in my past to do things right, and this movie is just about it!" so I rented it.

Meh. This is mostly just embarrassing. Especially since the protagonist was in high school in 1989 and he clearly doesn't know how to act in the modern teen generation. And he's a die hard catholic. The sex ed scene wasn't especially embarrassing but ugh... still pretty bad.

A bit funny, a bit painful. IMDB's rating is pretty accurate.


----------



## Conker (May 23, 2012)

Watched the second Austin Powers movie today. I used to really like those movies back when they first came out, but it was more retarded than good this time around. I had a good few laughs out of it though.


----------



## Pine (May 23, 2012)

The Room. I don't care how bad it is, it will always be one of my favorites.


----------



## Shiroka (May 24, 2012)

Pine said:


> The Room. I don't care how bad it is, it will always be one of my favorites.



Oh hai Pine. You're tearing me apart!... so how's your sex life? =0 Come on, someone just had to!


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 24, 2012)

Shiroka said:


> Oh hai Pine. You're tearing me apart!... so how's your sex life? =0 Come on, someone just had to!



He calls his mate Lisa and tears her apart.


----------



## Kaamos (May 24, 2012)

Just watched Sunshine again, still love it despite the totally out of place genre shift to horror in the last act. Seriously, what was with that guy? They made him seem too supernatural with all the blurring and distortion effects.


----------



## Ariosto (May 25, 2012)

_Crimes and Misdemeanors_.


----------



## Dyluck (May 25, 2012)

The Dictator.

It had jokes.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 25, 2012)

MIB 3. It was okay.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 27, 2012)

I saw Captain Asperger: The first Avenger.
I haven't seen a movie with more pro-America propaganda ever.
It was terrible. Nazi subgroup that supposedly had the power to destroy the world and had fucking energy weapons, big army and advanced technology, gets beaten by a bunch of practically unarmed men?
The Hydra never hit anything, always had the most retarded combat tactics (Not saying the Amurricans had any better) and every time an American rifleman even pointed his gun at them EVERYBODY JUST DIED


----------



## Verona (May 27, 2012)

Dont laugh! But the last movie I watched was Halloween from 2007.


----------



## Namba (May 27, 2012)

Verona said:


> Dont laugh! But the last movie I watched was Halloween from 2007.


I'm sorry.


----------



## Verona (May 27, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> I'm sorry.


Oh! You're mean!


----------



## Dreaming (May 27, 2012)

A History Of Violence


----------



## Randolph (May 27, 2012)

Captain America


----------



## Conker (May 27, 2012)

The Avengers. It lived up to the hype.


----------



## Dyluck (May 28, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I saw Captain Asperger: The first Avenger.
> I haven't seen a movie with more pro-America propaganda ever.
> It was terrible. Nazi subgroup that supposedly had the power to destroy the world and had fucking energy weapons, big army and advanced technology, gets beaten by a bunch of practically unarmed men?
> The Hydra never hit anything, always had the most retarded combat tactics (Not saying the Amurricans had any better) and every time an American rifleman even pointed his gun at them EVERYBODY JUST DIED



Have you seen The Avengers yet? =D


----------



## Kaamos (May 28, 2012)

Cloverfield.

I liked it, not a big fan of found footage movies, but the shakycam didn't bother me that much.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 28, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Have you seen The Avengers yet? =D


Nope, but I figure if it's the same director it'll be just as bad but with more CGI


----------



## Dyluck (May 28, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Nope, but I figure if it's the same director it'll be just as bad but with more CGI



No; it's way worse because it has the worst elements of all of the Marvel movies leading up to it.

And all of those terrible things are naturally the most important parts of the plot.


----------



## Bando (May 28, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Nope, but I figure if it's the same director it'll be just as bad but with more CGI


I saw it, and it was actually better than I was expecting. Would recommend it.

Well, I technically saw 4 movies today. Only 3 minute snippets though, damn work. Chernobyl Diaries looks pretty decent, and my coworkers say Battleship is better than expected.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 28, 2012)

Street Fighter V

Why is this movie homo-erotic?


----------



## Aetius (May 28, 2012)

Some weird Chinese movie about gore or some shit.


----------



## Kaamos (May 28, 2012)

Pandorum again.

Looove it. Love Ben Foster, too.


----------



## Namba (May 28, 2012)

Iron Man 2


----------



## Conker (May 28, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Nope, but I figure if it's the same director it'll be just as bad but with more CGI


Different director, but if you didn't like Captain America, you probably wouldn't like any of the other Marvel movies.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 28, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Some weird Chinese movie about gore or some shit.



Have a movie title you can share?


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 29, 2012)

Talladega Nights and Stranger Than Fiction.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 2, 2012)

I re-watched Inception. It seemed a LOT shorter somehow, and simpler. I guess because I was actually following everything.
But holy shit there was like 30 fucking minutes of un-skippable previews on the disc  Also lots of EA ads, they can go fuck themselves. Luckily it let us fast forward, but even at 4x speed (max) it took several minutes to get through them to the menu. I WONDER WHY PEOPLE PIRATE MOVIES? Why can't Netflix just make ALL of their movies instant? If I never saw another movie on DVD it would be too soon.


----------



## Akelu (Jun 2, 2012)

The Avengers... Fell asleep in the theatre halfway through.  Woke up to everyone laughing and the Hulk saying something... Went back to sleep.

I actually wanted to see it too.  Oh well.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 3, 2012)

Frost/Nixon DVD because lovely free internet streaming movies was no go because of shitty internet and I hadn't seen that movie in a while.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 3, 2012)

Drive Angry.  It started out as one thing....completely turned into something else near the end lol


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 3, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Cloverfield.
> 
> I liked it, not a big fan of found footage movies, but the shakycam didn't bother me that much.



You should have seen this on the big screen.  That's where the shaky cam really gets to you.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 3, 2012)

Inception


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 4, 2012)

I saw the Iron Sky. 
These guys don't fail to deliver, though it wasn't as good as Star Wreck. Still one hell of a good movie


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 6, 2012)

The Matrix

Fuck yeah re-runs


----------



## zanian (Jun 10, 2012)

Prometheus


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 10, 2012)

Queen of the Damned.  Damn I love this movie, it should be a classic.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 15, 2012)

1408

That was a creepy-ass movie.


----------



## Zoetrope (Jun 15, 2012)

Dune!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 15, 2012)

Crank.

I just...

How did he-- how...

That movie was retarded, awesome, hilarious and brilliantly filmed all at once. Never before have my eyes seen such an orgy of movie carnage, perversion, mayhem and violence.

Well, at least until I saw Crank: High Voltage...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 15, 2012)

Scott Pilgrim VS the World.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 15, 2012)

Prometheus.

Full of plot holes and inconsistencies, but I don't care. I still fucking loved it.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 15, 2012)

The Yellow Submarine

I haven't seen this since I was like nine. I'm only just realizing how goddamn trippy it is. Also because of the very faint voice acting, I never understood half of what they were saying until now.


----------



## Sar (Jun 15, 2012)

A clockwork Orange. It was on TV a couple of hours ago. I really wanted to see it again, bit it was finished by the time I sat down to watch.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 15, 2012)

Bitter Lake.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 15, 2012)

Jet Li's Fearless.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 16, 2012)

Prometheus.

I had heard that is was disappointed but I still wasn't expected it to be so actively bad!


----------



## Milo (Jun 16, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Prometheus.
> 
> I had heard that is was disappointed but I still wasn't expected it to be so actively bad!



lies... 

dammit, why can't they just make good space thriller's anymore. I want to like this genre so badly, but they keep fucking it up. (aside from Moon)

anyway: tinker tailor soldier spy. good shit


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 16, 2012)

Chronicle.

Never got to see it in theaters, though I've been interested in it since trailers started coming out, so I rented it from the Red Box.
The first part was basically The Craft, and the second was basically Akira. Thought it was really good, thought the teenagers actually acted like teenagers, and thought the effects looked decently realistic for a movie full of "superpowers."
Might be one of my favorite movies.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Prometheus.
> 
> I had heard that is was disappointed but I still wasn't expected it to be so actively bad!



Prometheus wasn't really that bad dude..It was decent, not great though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 16, 2012)

Ace Ventura


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 16, 2012)

I was forced to watch Evangelion 1 :You are (not) alone
I haven't seen worst writing, directing in my life


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 17, 2012)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## Aleu (Jun 17, 2012)

Rock of Ages and Men in Black 3

Both exceptionally good.


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2012)

The Black Cauldron. The villain was soooooo disapointing.


----------



## elhippiedude23615 (Jun 17, 2012)

Last movie I saw, The Woman in Black. 
It wasn't really that scary, but it certainly made me jump a few times.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 17, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> The Black Cauldron. The villain was soooooo disapointing.



He looked pretty bad ass though, and his death scene was pretty cool too.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 17, 2012)

Limitless.

The idea is alright, but the movie itself doesn't really grab my interest as much as I expected it to.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 20, 2012)

_Death Train_ (or _Detonator_). I liked it okay, it had a low TV budget, but it was still entertaining.

Not sure why it has such a low score on imdb, was it not faithful to the book or something? Brosnan's... Kentucky? Accent was pretty awful though, everybody else was fine.  

Going to watch Night Watch now since I got both in a double pack for five bucks.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 20, 2012)

Just finished Robocop,  fuck that movie is epic.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 20, 2012)

Clerks 2


----------



## Teal (Jun 21, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> He looked pretty bad ass though, and his death scene was pretty cool too.


 That's true.

Just watched The Emperor's New Groove. loved it.


----------



## Toboe13 (Jun 21, 2012)

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban....forgot how hilarious that movie was.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 23, 2012)

The Avengers.


----------



## Zoetrope (Jun 23, 2012)

Rubber.

It was about a tire with telekinetic powers. It explodes lots of things and falls in love. No it can't talk. The movie was both terrible and awesome.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 23, 2012)

Big.

It sort of reminds me of that film with Robin Williams in it, damn I can't recall the name.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 23, 2012)

Animal House



Toboe13 said:


> Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban....forgot how hilarious that movie was.


Yeah, the overall shittiness of it was rather amusing.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 23, 2012)

Breaking Dawn Part 1 (fuck you Jacob is hot)

The first name in the credits?  Bill Condon.

I laughed way harder than I should have, the movie was totally worth it just for that hilarious part.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 23, 2012)

Memento


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

I just watched "Who Framed Roger Rabbet" a astonishing movie for the fact that both Wanner Brothers and Disney both signed off on it along with a huge amount of independent cartoon producers!


----------



## Conker (Jun 24, 2012)

Saw _Drive_ today. Was a pretty cool movie, though I prefer my action movies a bit stupider and with more action. 

I"m part of the problem


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 24, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Breaking Dawn Part 1.



Just watched the Rifftrax of that. 

First Rifftrax I've seen (heard?), funny stuff.

edit: ahahaha that post credits scene.

I want a movie about these guys.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 24, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> (fuck you Jacob is hot)



Shark Boy?


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 24, 2012)

Chernobyl Diaries

Kinda above average - unfortunately, that minor accomplishment probably makes it the best Hollywood horror from 2012


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 24, 2012)

Were the World Mine. Well written, yet infuriating nonetheless.


----------



## Traven V (Jun 24, 2012)

Abraham Lincoln vampire hunter, it... it was horrible IMAO


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 25, 2012)

Final Destination 5.  It was terrible as always.


----------



## Minako (Jun 26, 2012)

The last movies that I watch are The Millionaireâ€™s First Love (Korean movie) and The Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Thai movie).  The Millionaireâ€™s First Love was all about the typical spoiled rich kid, heâ€™s arrogant. Then they need to earn his fortune, so that he transfers in other school where she met his childhood friend and the reason why he remember everything. Then story continues while they fight the disease of his childhood friend together and their love grows even stronger.  And the CLTCL  was all about Pâ€™shone, Nam and a crazy little thing called LOVE! 




____________________
http://www.themodernman.com/get_laid.html


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 26, 2012)

Happy Feet 2.

In my defence I was stuck on a 12 hour plane journey. 

And anyway, Sven is pretty hot.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 26, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Happy Feet 2.
> 
> In my defence I was stuck on a 12 hour plane journey.
> 
> And anyway, Sven is pretty hot.



In your defense?  This movie is awesome D=


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2012)

Studio 24.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 26, 2012)

American History X.  That movie is fucking brilliant, and perfect at making everyone who watches it turn racist.


----------



## Isen (Jun 29, 2012)

Donnie Darko. waaaaaaay overrated.

Being John Malkovich. Brilliant and hilarious.

Audition. Kirikirikirikirikirikiri


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 1, 2012)

Hellboy


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 1, 2012)

_Brave_

"I'm going to make my own decisions and learn to be my own person *by following these plot devices to every single important event in the movie!*"

_Safety Not Guaranteed_

One of the best movies I've seen in a long time! If you get a chance you should definitely see it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 1, 2012)

There were three good movies in a row today, so I spent the afternoon watching:

The ninth door, a 1999 movie about Satan with Johnny Depp in it.

Operation Crossbow, a true story about British spies in WW2

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life.  It's true men don't wear enough hat, but we never did know where the fish was :c


----------



## Conker (Jul 1, 2012)

Saw _Avengers_ again today. Still good.

Saw _Prometheus_ not that long ago. Bloody amazing and my new favorite movie of the year.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 1, 2012)

Drive
Ryan Gosling is a cutie!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2012)

Howard Stern's Private Parts


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2012)

Hellraiser II

"*WE HAVE AN ETERNITY TO KNOW YOUR FLESH*"

I jizzed a little.


----------



## Ames (Jul 2, 2012)

I saw Iron Giant for the first time in a long while.

I still remember when I first saw it in the theaters.  Manly tears were shed then, manly tears were shed now.


----------



## Bark (Jul 2, 2012)

Tron: Legacy, I believe. Watched it again as Jashwa hadn't seen it yet. I enjoy tormenting him with endless amounts of Daft Punk.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 2, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Hellraiser II
> 
> "*WE HAVE AN ETERNITY TO KNOW YOUR FLESH*"
> 
> I jizzed a little.



You should watch the 3rd one.  There's a portrait of Justin Bieber when he was 17 in there, proving that time travel exists.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 2, 2012)

Just watched Partition, I haz a huge sad now ;;


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 2, 2012)

Harry Brown


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 3, 2012)

Jack Frost on MST3K. Funny shit.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2012)

Contact - 9/10 I shed manly tears and I have a raging space boner now ;~; I haven't felt like this since I last saw October Sky (best movie ever btw) The romantic subplot in this movie was kind of annoying, but oh well.

Man I miss 90's sci fi fantasy movies and tv shows like Star Trek. Can we go back to that please?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 3, 2012)

Trust and The Pianist.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 5, 2012)

Blood Waters of Dr Z

MST3K again


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 5, 2012)

Blazing Saddles
again

Still great.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2012)

Pineapple Express


----------



## Neoi (Jul 6, 2012)

The last movie I've seen since right now is The Amazing Spider-Man


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 7, 2012)

More MST3K, this time showing the lovely* Future War. 


*stupendously bad


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 7, 2012)

The 2002 Spiderman on Blu-Ray. Which I bought after an expedition out to watch the latest film, _The Amazing Spiderman_. Which I absolutely loved, by the way.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 7, 2012)

I just finished Dog Soldiers earlier today and have been geeking all day since then.


----------



## elhippiedude23615 (Jul 7, 2012)

Saw The Amazing Spider Man yesterday, loved it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 8, 2012)

The Fifth Element


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 8, 2012)

Star Trek 2009


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 9, 2012)

The Constant Gardener


----------



## CindEE (Jul 9, 2012)

I saw Brave. It was so sweet


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 10, 2012)

The Double


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 10, 2012)

Spider-Man. 

It was amazing.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 10, 2012)

Casino
I forgot how brutal that movie is.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 10, 2012)

Spider-Man 2.

It was spectacular. 

Seriously though, J Jonah Jameson was fucking hilarious in this. Pretty much every part he's in was awesome.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 11, 2012)

Drive. meh


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2012)

The Amazing Spiderman.

My favourite part was at the end when the English professor is saying "There's really only one story that's ever been told" in a reboot to a movie franchise based on a decades old comic book series.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 11, 2012)

MST3k: The Screaming Skull

To quote Crow: "It's like they have 2 servings of tension and are trying to make it serve 7". That's a pretty accurate description of 80% of this film.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 11, 2012)

Prometheus, really loved it.

EDIT: I figured it out, I'm tired >:'(


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 11, 2012)

Graveyard Shift.
Lol giant slimy bat


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 12, 2012)

Spidermang 3. Was expecting total shit, but it was okay. A few goofy parts and a too many plots going on, but it was still okay.


----------



## Zoetrope (Jul 12, 2012)

12 Monkeys.


----------



## Bark (Jul 12, 2012)

The Amazing Spider-Man. It was really good.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 12, 2012)

Dead space aftermath.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 12, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Dead space aftermath.


How was that?
I bought it like a year ago and still havnt watched it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 12, 2012)

A beautiful mind.
Madness and insanity <3


----------



## Bark (Jul 12, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> A beautiful mind.
> Madness and insanity <3



Such a good movie. I remember watching it in high school.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 12, 2012)

The Thing.

Ugh, what a fucking terrible movie.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 12, 2012)

Unzipped Zebra said:


> Such a good movie. I remember watching it in high school.


Haha, actually I saw the first third of this in school some year back. Now I managed to see the entire thing


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jul 12, 2012)

Attack the block. It's quite a strange film.


----------



## Elric (Jul 12, 2012)

A Clockwork Orange. It was pretty good. I could see why it was so controversial for its time.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 12, 2012)

Timecrimes.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 13, 2012)

The Amazing Spiderman.

Holy shit this was good. Makes the original movie look even _worse_.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 13, 2012)

Conan O'Brien Can't Stop


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 14, 2012)

I watched The Amazing Spiderman for a second time. Yeah, it might have been a waste of time, but it was worth it just to see that friggin' awesome design they've got going on for Lizard. The relationship between Peter and Gwen was boring as hell, but at least an anthropomorphic reptile was there to steal the show.


----------



## Conker (Jul 14, 2012)

Saw _Ted_ today. Good movie, very funny. It followed the standard beats of its type of movie though, so you knew what was going to happen, but the jokes were there and seeing a foul mouthed teddy bear never got old.



The Wretched Automatons said:


> I watched The Amazing Spiderman for a second time. Yeah, it might have been a waste of time, but it was worth it just to see that friggin' awesome design they've got going on for Lizard. The relationship between Peter and Gwen was boring as hell, but at least an anthropomorphic reptile was there to steal the show.


It's funny, because I've seen people bash the hell out of that things design (I'm not really a fan of it myself).


----------



## Aleu (Jul 14, 2012)

Sollux said:


> The Amazing Spiderman.
> 
> Holy shit this was good. Makes the original movie look even _worse_.



IMO it made the original look better. So many things about that movie pissed me off.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 15, 2012)

HANNA


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2012)

Mr. Popper's Penguins.  I have no idea why I let my mom make me watch it.

Oh right, food.  I'm easily bribed ._.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 19, 2012)

Die Hard 2


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 21, 2012)

Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jul 21, 2012)

Wolf Town, Im watching it right now, A bunch of college kids get trapped in a ghost town by a pack of man-eating wolves. Kind of funny since the wolves were able to steal their supplies and disable their car.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 21, 2012)

I saw Black Swan last night.
It was beautiful and deeply disturbing. Probably the most scary movie I've seen all year.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 21, 2012)

Instead of seeing Dark Knight Rises, I watched _Moonrise Kingdom_ and _Beasts of the Southern Wilds_. Both were amazing films and I wholeheartedly recommend them.


----------



## Namba (Jul 21, 2012)

The Grey. Damn.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2012)

Chronicles of Narnia: Voyage of the Dawn Treader and Black Swan


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 23, 2012)

Instead of seeing Dark Knight Rises, I watched _Ted_. It was very clearly the work of Seth MacFarlane.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 23, 2012)

So over Seth MacFarlane....
Casa de Ma Padre.  Fucking terrible.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 23, 2012)

Cloudy with a change of meatballs.

It was pretty good. Predictable, but the expressions and animations were great. Also the puns. Oh god the puns


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 23, 2012)

The Breakfast Club.

Watch that movie a while back, and still love it to this day.


----------



## Namba (Jul 23, 2012)

MST3K: The Movie
Before that, The Grey. Depressing movie, but pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 24, 2012)

Finally went and saw Dark Knight Rises (in IMAX). Was pretty good.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 24, 2012)

The Amazing Spiderman.  It wasn't bad.  It was nice to see the wise cracking webhead from the comics.  The Lizard looked ok.  I kinda wish they let him keep the lab coat on during a few of the scenes, but maybe they didn't do it because it would have looked to costume-y.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just saw the Dark Knight Rises. I can say the climax was good... =_=


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 26, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 27, 2012)

The Last Exorcism and Insidious.


Spoiler



WTF endings?


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jul 29, 2012)

The secret Window, again. The  end is so awesome


----------



## Namba (Jul 29, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises. Whoever hasn't seen it, go see it. And if you can't afford it, go see it. And if you're not smart enough to do all that, go see it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 30, 2012)

Rango


----------



## Teal (Jul 30, 2012)

The dark knight rises.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 3, 2012)

The Watch. Ugh it was horrible a bunch of product placements and mundane humor, I dunno it was just :/
Me and a friend are going to see the new Total Recall tomorrow, hope that's better.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 3, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> The Dark Knight Rises. Whoever hasn't seen it, go see it. And if you can't afford it, go see it. And if you're not smart enough to do all that, go see it.



Amen.

I dont like superheroe movies a lot, but this was a huge WOAH


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2012)

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World

Better than I expected. Had me laughing my ass off at some parts.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 4, 2012)

Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Traven V (Aug 4, 2012)

Yay Total Recall  !!!!!!!! Boo Total Recall XD !!!!!!! No sir, didn't like it


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 9, 2012)

Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 9, 2012)

Stolen Summer...it certainly did.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 9, 2012)

MST3K - "Werewolf"

An awful film in every conceivable sense. Barely-coherent plot, _awful_ acting, dodgy lighting, crappy sound, scenes that last too long or don't even make sense, major characters that disappear for no reason, ridiculous fight scenes, predictable 'twist' ending, overused or badly used settings...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 9, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> MST3K - "Werewolf"
> 
> An awful film in every conceivable sense. Barely-coherent plot, _awful_ acting, dodgy lighting, crappy sound, scenes that last too long or don't even make sense, major characters that disappear for no reason, ridiculous fight scenes, predictable 'twist' ending, overused or badly used settings...



Thank god they went on to do rifftrax...I can enjoy Twilight now ^^


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 10, 2012)

HP 7 Part 1


----------



## Traven V (Aug 10, 2012)

Hope springs, I did not like it but it was well played.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 12, 2012)

MST3K: "Manos - The Hands of Fate"

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 12, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> MST3K: "Manos - The Hands of Fate"
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



terribleness aside i really dug that free-form jazz


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 16, 2012)

MST3K - "The Deadly Bees"

[yt]-1GadTfGFvU[/yt]

Just about the most predictable "twist" in a film that I can remember. It telegraphs it from miles away.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 16, 2012)

The Invisible


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 16, 2012)

Terminator Salvation. Oh my God, even for a bad movie it was shit. I'm surprised anyone could feel an emotion during the thing, not one character was worth caring for.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 16, 2012)

Odd Life of Timothy Green. I liked it thought it to be endearing and I teared up a bit several times during the movie. To have parents like that would be awesome too.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 16, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> MST3K: "Manos - The Hands of Fate"
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Oh my G'd, that movie even while fast-forwarding took forever.  Didn't the Mads apologize at one point for showing this movie?


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 17, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> Didn't the Mads apologize at one point for showing this movie?



They both did, whatever their names are.

Just finished MST3L - "Gorgo". Basically an Irish Godzilla in London, both mother and kid. Film scores points on not killing either of them :3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 18, 2012)

Bourne Legacy


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 18, 2012)

Hatfield and Mccoy part 2. Not too shabby given the channel that produced it. I actually watched with my bro and dad, the latter of whom is deaf and doesn't usually get into movies. He liked that one though. Nice memory I hope to keep.


----------



## Adelin (Aug 18, 2012)

"We bought a zoo". It was a pretty good movie that had its fun moments. In fact, it was quite charming compared to some  movies that were released during 2011. ;D


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2012)

The Bourne Identity


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 18, 2012)

MST3K - "Space Mutiny"

Hahah this film, oh my god. It's not just awful, but hilariously awful. Bonus points for having someone get killed and making an appearance in _the next scene_. And the costumes! The completely irrelevant sub-plot! The pointless scenes! It's gloriously stupid. 

BLAST HARDCHEESE! PUNCH ROCKGROIN! TRUNK SLAMCHEST! SMASH LAMPJAW! BEEF MCLARGEHUGE!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 19, 2012)

Austin Powers : International Man of Mystery.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 19, 2012)

ParaNorman, it was pretty good and the ending had a funny element. Hope that's not to much of a spoiler. Definitely one to see.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 19, 2012)

MST3K - "Time of the Apes"

Ugh. Awful. Absolutely awful.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 19, 2012)

The Mask


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 19, 2012)

Fight Club for the first time.  Yes, I know; already was smacked ><.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 20, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> Fight Club for the first time.  Yes, I know; already was smacked ><.



Ah, but smacked why? For watching at all or watching it too late? I'm one of the few that kinda dislikes/would like to burn that movie...:twisted:


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 22, 2012)

Rollerball

One of those films that I've always heard of but never seen. Rectified that.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 23, 2012)

I rented this movie. This was the exact cover on display:





First time I watched it.
Despite the_ huge_ amounts of violence, there was definitely a great story behind it. _Way_ too many frontal shots of the 3-boobed chick (It was like a train-wreck, I shouldn't be seeing it, yet I couldn't look away).

 It's amazing how this movie ranks as one of the most graphically violent that I've seen in my life. Maybe it's because of the age when it was made (made in 1990) that surprised me more. Yes, I got curious and went to see it because of the remake hype, which I haven't seen and won't until it comes out on TV (that's how interested I am on seeing it).


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 23, 2012)

War Games

Another film I've been meaning to see for a while. Quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Vega (Aug 23, 2012)

"Groundhog Day" with Bill Murry


----------



## veeno (Aug 23, 2012)

I saw hunger games.

meh


----------



## Traven V (Aug 25, 2012)

"Hit and Run". It wasn't too bad, at first I thought it was going to be some romantic comedy but it ended up having some funny moments and also some Homosexual undertones, as did "ParaNorman" believe it or not, which was nice.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 25, 2012)

Expendables 2. It wasn't as good as the first one and also Chuck Norris is just the worst.


----------



## Teal (Aug 28, 2012)

I watched Monty Python and the Holy Grail and Exit through the gift shop.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 29, 2012)

veeno said:


> I saw hunger games.
> 
> meh



Me too, believe me, the book is 500% better. They cutted so many romantic scenes with Katniss (though I call her Catnip) and Peeta


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 29, 2012)

Most recent movie I saw that I hadn't seen yet was The Dark Knight Rises. That was a really good movie.


----------



## Teal (Aug 30, 2012)

Just finished watching 9.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been watching a lot of the Hellraiser movies lately, since I have a fever and I need something to do. They always make me feel shitty, but they're so interesting I can't stop watching. Sadomasochism is badass.

Just got done watching Hellraiser VI: Hellseeker.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 31, 2012)

Decided to have a bad movie night with friends, we chose "Meet the Browns". I don't think it qualifies as a movie...


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 31, 2012)

I need to talk about this movie I saw last week: _*The Second Chance*_






Since it's a pretty safe bet that no one else here will see it, I'll "spoil" it for you:

-This is NOT your average Christian film. It's probably one of the most real, down-to-earth Christian films as they can get.
-There are _no_ obvious miracles. 
-The problems are still there. 
-Not everyone gets saved from their respective problems (at least one of them seems to be at a cross-roads). 
-There are many great points that get across (like giving money doesn't solve everything, and it sometimes could make things worse).

The movie ends with the 3 pastors in protest of the church's demolition, with them sitting on the roof. There's _no_ happy-happy-joy-joy ending with choirs, but it does end with a slightly optimistic tone, which is good.

I find that the IMDb plot summary doesn't shed that much light into the film. It's more than a salt-and-pepper movie with a religious twist, and I believe that.

BTW, if the name Michael W. Smith rings a bell, that's because he's a contemporary Christian music juggernaut.


----------



## Laggos (Sep 1, 2012)

The Cable Guy with Jim Carrey... I honestly only watched about half of it, then rolled over and fell asleep


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2012)

Hellraiser: Hellworld

Stopped somewhere in the middle because I was in too good of a mood to watch another shitty splatter film.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 1, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Expendables 2. It wasn't as good as the first one and also Chuck Norris is just the worst.



Chuck (Norris) was still more relevant than Arnold (Schwarzenegger) and Bruce (Willis) on the first one (and yes, I know why Arnold didn't get any action scenes on said first one). Everyone laughed at the theme song that was used for him.

While Chuck, Arnold and Bruce did get more screen-time, I felt that they could have gotten more and the Asian chick trying to crack Sylvester (Stallone)'s shell could've been less or none at all (not to bash on the actress, but I believe she could've done better). Still, the lack of a predictable "romance" angle is refreshing.

Jet (Li)'s participation was only for the first part, but what a first part it was!

Jean Claude (Van Damme) was a surprising "Vilain" (Spelled intentionally. That was his character's name. Yes, it's a pun from my part). His cold, cold blue eyes drove the point home.

Dolf (Lundgren) was awesome, even as a comedy angle, though he could use more respect.

I believe the movie could get tiresome if watched more than a couple of times, but it was cool in my book. WAY shorter and actiony than _The Dark Knight Rises_. (Yes, I know I can't compare these 2 animals, but The Dark Knight Rises was over-hyped IMO).


I saw this one last Thursay, since the movie that the group was gonna see originally got rescheduled. We were pleasantly surprised: *Premium Rush *






Only bicyclists know about movies involving bicycles. This is the only one that comes to mind. 

I thought it was gonna be the  bicycle version of _The Fast & The Furious_, with criminal activity in part of the main cast, explosions, shoot-'em-ups, multiple car chases and death, carnage and destruction at every corner, or in this case, intersection. All at the expense of a lifestyle for the sake of entertainment.

Thankfully, It wasn't, and closer inspection to the trailer confirms it. It was quite believable, actually. 

Also, I wasn't the only one that thought present-day_ Nickelodeon_ upon hearing the title, but that too is explained.

My friends, all couch potatoes (except one) and believers that bicycling  is an expensive death-wish, couldn't believe the distances that bike  messengers travel.

They show a bunch of things of the bicycling culture, particularly NYC bike messengers. You have the passive riders, the violent ones; those that like the simplicity (or purity, as they say) of a fixed-gear, no brakes, steel frame bicycles, and then you have multigear exotica. No, the movie doesn't answer which equipment is best, it's all the riders' doing. No matter, the bicycle world will point out _every single thing_ the movie did/got wrong.

The number of scenes involving Asians rival (and probably surpass) those of the bike-scenes, but are needed to further deepen the plot (remember Tibet? Yeah, there's something about them in it). I only mention this so you know what to expect.

It must be said that bicyclists, both good and bad, are probably MORE HATED than "water-sports"-loving Nazi-homo-pedophile diaper-furs (I made that up BTW, but sadly, the animosity people have towards bicyclists isn't).


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Chuck (Norris) was still more relevant than Arnold (Schwarzenegger) and Bruce (Willis) on the first one (and yes, I know why Arnold didn't get any action scenes on said first one). Everyone laughed at the theme song that was used for him.



I just feel like Chuck doesn't fit in a movie like _The Expendables_. For one thing, he's a tiny baby compared to all of the other stars (except for Jet Li). He's also a big part of the reason why it was only rated PG-13 instead of a nice hard R, because Chuck's just such a Good Christian Role Model he wouldn't have been in the movie if it was rated R.
Personally I also feel like he's just not a very good actor, and that he really didn't deserve a theme that invokes the spirit of Clint Eastwood more than anything else.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 3, 2012)

Lawless. meh


----------



## Conker (Sep 3, 2012)

Saw The Hunger Games last night. Was mostly shit. The filming was awful (HELLO SHAKEYCAM), important parts of the book were cut (and the book wasn't very good either), and the CGI dogs at the end were god awful looking. 



Dyluck said:


> I just feel like Chuck doesn't fit in a movie like _The Expendables_. For one thing, he's a tiny baby compared to all of the other stars (except for Jet Li). He's also a big part of the reason why it was only rated PG-13 instead of a nice hard R, because Chuck's just such a Good Christian Role Model he wouldn't have been in the movie if it was rated R.
> Personally I also feel like he's just not a very good actor, and that he really didn't deserve a theme that invokes the spirit of Clint Eastwood more than anything else.


The movie was rated R


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 3, 2012)

Conker said:


> Saw The Hunger Games last night. Was mostly shit. The filming was awful (HELLO SHAKEYCAM), important parts of the book were cut (and the book wasn't very good either), and the CGI dogs at the end were god awful looking.



I like the movie but I must admit the first part with shaky cam was a glance into Hell. I got such a headache in the theater...and those dogs were shit. T^T


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 3, 2012)

Eternal Sunshine Of A Spotless Mind

Sense it made non.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 4, 2012)

2010 version of Piranha


----------



## Ames (Sep 5, 2012)

The new Bourne.  It was excessively meh.

The whole "HURR I NEED TO FIX MY GENETICS BECAUSE I AM A FUCKING RETARD" part was, well, retarded.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 5, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Eternal Sunshine Of A Spotless Mind
> 
> Sense it made non.


It was a dream and they were trying to erase memories that he wished to be removed.



I last watched scott pilgrim vs the world, I'm in lesbians with that movie.  It's just amazing.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 9, 2012)

Battlefield Earth, even if it is a movie that not a whole lot of people like, I still did.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 9, 2012)

Machete
---
and today Being John Malkovich.
and today Argo 
wow this thread is dead


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 27, 2012)

_(The most recent necro laws allow the resurrection of old threads as long as it stays on topic)_*


Broche de Oro (Golden Brooch)*






A well-made local movie. Foreign to you all.

IMDb Synopsis:
_"Rafael, Elmo and Pablo run away from the strict Catholic retirement home  where they live to enjoy one last weekend of debauchery and fun. Broche  de Oro is a comedy road-trip of adventure and discovery. It celebrates  the true power of friendship and living life to the fullest."_

The scenery scenes are _amazing_. There's plenty of laughs for everyone, enough to compensate for those jokes that will inevitably get lost in translation from Puerto-rican dialect (meaning that other Spanish-speaking countries may miss something) to other languages. I even liked the ending, but I'm not going to spoil it!

_No Hay Edad Para Ser Joven -> There's No Age For Being Young_


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 29, 2012)

American Psycho


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2012)

Prometheus


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 31, 2012)

*The Hiding Place*:






That description is legit. They only had love to keep them from giving up hope in what was truly hell on Earth. 

And it's based on a true story. 

Words fail me to describe the impact that I had watching this cinematographic piece of 1975. _Moving, eye-opening_ are just of the very few, meager words that come to mind.


----------



## Lhune (Oct 31, 2012)

Snow White and the Huntsman. Yeah I know, late to the party. It wasn't very good nor very bad, let's just say I was entertained.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 31, 2012)

Bad Ass


----------



## Em1l (Oct 31, 2012)

Went and saw Skyfall today, 'twas disappointed, started out great but it ended up like a slightly more violent, secret agent version of home alone.........but in Scotland.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 31, 2012)

Prometheus...what a pile of shit


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 31, 2012)

What was so bad about prometheus? 
I havnt seen it, yet it's 50-50 good or bad from my friends that have seen it.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Oct 31, 2012)

Rango. So many movie references in that film that I loved. (especially the Fear and Loathing and the Apocalypse now ones)


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 31, 2012)

d.batty said:


> What was so bad about prometheus?
> I havnt seen it, yet it's 50-50 good or bad from my friends that have seen it.



The plot was nonsense. The characters were flat, cliched, and unlikable. There was no tension or suspense; if anything the 'scary' bits made me lol because it was so ridiculous. It basically took everything that was good about the first Alien and threw out the window. The only thing going for it was the visuals.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 31, 2012)

The Adams Family


----------



## Traven V (Nov 1, 2012)

The new Silent Hill. It was pretty good but you know how sequels usually go.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 2, 2012)

Well during the blackout, my dad hooked up a shitty generator and I've been watching movies throughout the whole thing.

Last one I saw was probably _Pineapple Express_.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 2, 2012)

I saw Coming Soon and Ghastly (two Asian horrors and must see).


I heard that Sinister was good.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 2, 2012)

Am I the only one that saw *Hotel Transylvania*?






Since I didn't wanna spoil anything I didn't look into it. I just wanted to watch it.

The biggest surprise came at the ending, when I read the director's name:*Genndy Tartakovsky. *That blew me away!! More-so than the voice-actors in the film.

Look, this film isn't the type that you go looking for logic (as far as monster-based movies are concerned). It'll ruin it for you. It's just good, light-hearted fun.



Oh I almost forgot: *The songs were dope!* You can't go wrong with a *Simba and Nala* reference!


----------



## Saylor (Nov 3, 2012)

Just saw Rocky Horror Picture Show about an hour ago. I watched the actors more than the movie.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 4, 2012)

The Amazing Spiderman. I liked it more than I thought it would based on how much it made people nerd rage. In fact, I thought it was much better than Rami's first Spiderman movie.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 4, 2012)

The most recent Hellsing Ultimate OVA


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 10, 2012)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Demensa (Nov 10, 2012)

AI: Artificial Intelligence.

One of my favourites of all time.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 10, 2012)

Oldboy and Trading Places

Odd movie mix I know.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 10, 2012)

That Megaman independent film. Actually, not bad considering it had less of a budget than the ham sandwich I just ate. Effects are balls, but the acting is pretty good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcLqmH77g_s


----------



## good_shepherd (Nov 10, 2012)

The African Queen (1951, Bogart & Hepburn)


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 11, 2012)

Skyfall.... it was ok. It wasn't terrible, but it was kind of boring. I was expecting much more given the positive citric ratings. The action was more silly like previous bond films, but not as fun either and actually came as ridiculous more than anything (especially the groan worthy opening sequence). To its credit it was less like the Jason Bourne like its predecessors, but it still felt soulless to me and not James Bond. Also, the strange sexual tension between M and basically every other character in the movie made my uncomfortable 0_0


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 16, 2012)

_*The Flowers Of War:*_






The trailer misled me. I thought it was about Chinese women teaching Chinese kids to sing in order to save their skins from Japanese forces.
It had that, but in _no way_ the main plot. To think I rented this movie for my mom for that angle...

Watching this, I realized why this wasn't in theaters long: people couldn't take it.

It's one thing what happens to a man in times of war. It's something _completely_ different to a woman, and guess who has it worse.

The movie shows that, in graphic detail. The fact that this was based on true events didn't help. Everyone knows what happened to Japan in WW2. Almost no one knows what happened in China during the same time, because of the Japanese. 

But I applaud the makers for not holding back. 



*To Save A life:*






It was much better than I expected. Didn't even know it was a Christian film!


----------



## Tignatious (Nov 16, 2012)

Killer Elite, not a bad movie. Before that it was Lockdown which I think I enjoyed more. Lockdown was certainly better than I expected.


----------



## peppygrowlithe (Nov 16, 2012)

Wreck-It-Ralph.

Ridiculous fun.


----------



## Tao (Nov 17, 2012)

Wreck-It Ralph a couple of days ago. It was AWESOME.


----------



## peppygrowlithe (Nov 17, 2012)

Tao said:


> Wreck-It Ralph a couple of days ago. It was AWESOME.



<3


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 22, 2012)

Snow White and the Huntsman.

It was alright.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 22, 2012)

Jumanji!!


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 23, 2012)

Saw *Rise of The Guardians* the other day. It was surprisingly touching. I cried twice. Very entertaining, I recommend it.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 23, 2012)

expendables 2 loved it ^^ i REALLY want to see "wreck it ralph!!"


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 23, 2012)

Starship Troopers invasion. It was better than ST 2 by far


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 23, 2012)

Planet 51.
Cold Mountain.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 24, 2012)

_*Skyfall*_
It's the first James Bond movie I've seen in theaters and also the first one I've seen with the cold, emotionless Daniel Craig. It was good, I guess. _Totally_ devoid of all gadgetry. It almost had a Christopher Nolan's _Batman_ real-world aspect to it. Almost. But is the best Bond EVER, like the "critics" say it is? Doubt it.
*
Rust:*





The only thing that irks me is that the age of the actors are either too young/old for the  characters they portray.

*Robocop:*





It was just as violent as I heard it would be. But I didn't count on it being as cartoony also. No I wanna see both_ Robocop 2_ and _3_! Sadly, they aren't available at the local _Blockbuster_. *_sighs_*
The weird thing is that both my mom and grandfather joined me to watch it. 0_o


*Battle For Terra:*





Saw it while eating at a _Ben and Jerry's_. Took me _completely_ by surprise! This movie, which tanked _hard_ when released, was actually probably one of the films of 2007! 
Avatar comparisons may be inevitable, but _Terra_ came first.

*George and the Dragon:*





Mom accompanied me to _Blockbuster_. Both of our attention was grabbed by that DVD cover. Rented it. I was meh about it, since _Mad Max_ was rented by someone else.

It's a good, light-hearted little movie. The action sequences are messy, and the CGI will not only date the film (2004) but may also put off some of you. So will the 'PG' rating. But I enjoyed it.

This is one of those movies that you'd watch with the young kids of your family. If you want them to watch something different, I'd recommend this one.

Besides, you can't go wrong with either the late *Patrick Swayze* or the late *Michael Clarke Duncan*! You get both of them here!!


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 24, 2012)

Yellow Submarine. I was looking for clip of it on youtube ripped from the recently restored blu-ray version to see how good it looks in HD. I'm waiting for it to come in the post.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 24, 2012)

The original Dawn Of The Dead.  Low budget, surely not


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 26, 2012)

Wreck-it-Ralph = It was surprisingly fun.  It was fun to look in the background and see all the different video game characters interacting with one another.

Rise of the Guardians = This one was pretty good too.  The set pieces were nice to look at.  Very colorful and detailed.  The story wasn't bad either.


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 27, 2012)

Last movie I saw was The Prestige


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2012)

Last movie I saw was Sky captain and the world of tomorrow. It's pretty funny when it tries not to be xD


----------



## Namba (Nov 28, 2012)

Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 1, 2012)

Coraline. Loved it. So well done


E: Today I saw Franklyn. Pretty deep. Too deep for me to understand in one go.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 1, 2012)

Red Eye.


----------



## Day Coydog (Dec 1, 2012)

Role Models


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 2, 2012)

*Food Inc. *Preaching to the choir as I'm already a vegetarian who is wary of the food industry. But man seeing firsthand how messed up the food industry is was pretty shocking. "Wow the meat industry can decide how much contaminated water is in the chickens they sell? Fug that!"


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 2, 2012)

God Bless America


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 2, 2012)

Ice Age


----------



## DarthLeopard (Dec 2, 2012)

Fracture, Anthony Hopkins is a boss, and he hasnt aged in forever.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2012)

Hitman. It's a good action movie, but not when it tries to be based on the hitman game. Hitmen don't go about killing everyone they see. They assassinate with precision. They sell perfection


----------



## Saylor (Dec 6, 2012)

The last movie I saw was my all time favorite movie which is The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Cloverleaf (Dec 6, 2012)

Rewatched _Moonrise Kingdom_ since a friend hadn't seen it yet. So gooood.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2012)

American Psycho. "Oh wow look at all the murders you didn't do!"

Spawn. So bad. So. Bad.


----------



## veeno (Dec 9, 2012)

Wreck it ralph.

Worth it for the references.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Minority Report


Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> American Psycho. "Oh wow look at all the murders you didn't do!"
> 
> Spawn. So bad. So. Bad.





Spoiler: Scene



I will just forever be stained by the scene where Christian Bale runs naked down the hall with a chainsaw.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 9, 2012)

Brave. And it was.......pretty bad. Not cars or cars 2 bad, but still mediocre. Pixar, I am dissapoint.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 9, 2012)

Wreck-It Ralph.  A lot like The Iron Giant, which I also loved.  I cried like a little bitch.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2012)

Children of Men. A story about a dystopian future where women are unable to conceive. Ohmygahd so good!


----------



## Taralack (Dec 11, 2012)

Man with the Golden Gun â™ª


----------



## Aleu (Dec 11, 2012)

Rise of the Guardians for a second time. God that movie is awesome <3


----------



## Validuz (Dec 11, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> Brave. And it was.......pretty bad. Not cars or cars 2 bad, but still mediocre. Pixar, I am dissapoint.




That. I thought it would be really good but it just got worse and worse... -_-


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 11, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Minority Report
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The shower scene in the beginning is burnt in my eyelids in a bad way.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 11, 2012)

Ted


Meh


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Wreck-It Ralph.*
 A very good movie, but just as I feared, all the cameos didn't provide anything else aside from that _Oh look it's______ !!11!!_ moment and nostalgia and even product placement (this applies especially to the candy-land place). 

BTW, Zangief is not a bad guy, just an opponent.

And did Skrillex really needed to be immortalized in the film? Granted, he did make one of the tracks of the movie, but_ come on_! 

_*Wall-E:
*_






The second time I watched it. Man I forgot how good it was!! All those little details...!

_*Duel:*_





Excellent. But the title is a little misleading. The title _*"Mostly Running Away"*_ just doesn't exactly roll off the tongue. 
_*

Two-lane Blacktop:*_





Finally I got to see it!! If you're a vintage car guy, a 1970's retro freak, or both, this one's a must. But it's one of those movies that you must get not early on, because many of you will find it boring and down-right hate it, especially the ending. It is a road movie/cult-film after all.

*
Rise Of The Guardians*
_Much_ better than what I was expecting. Touching, too.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 13, 2012)

I just watched Vanilla Sky. I really liked it. It's interesting because while watching I was entirely unsure if I liked it or not, then the ending sealed the deal. It's great in hindsight. 



> *Rise Of The Guardians*
> _Much_ better than what I was expecting. Touching, too.


Glad you liked it. I'm a huge DreamWorks Animation fan bummed that it's not doing as well as I'd hoped.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 14, 2012)

Total Recall Extended cut. Has a GREAT vision of the future technology-wise. Only the Fall sounded dumb.
A great movie. Would recommend to sci-fi fans


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 15, 2012)

Austin Powers 2


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 15, 2012)

Lilo and stich. Fuck xenos or E.T. , That adorable psychotic powerhouse is the best alien ever created.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 15, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Lilo and stich. Fuck xenos or E.T. , That adorable psychotic powerhouse is the best alien ever created.


I agree. Adorable as hell.


----------



## Teal (Dec 15, 2012)

Last movie I watched was The Avengers (which was awsome), parts of Up and the ending of Brave.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 15, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises.

Not bad.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 16, 2012)

I just watched Suspira. Man that was a treat. The camerawork was excellent and the music was so effective. My only complaint is the audio balance was way off so the quiet moments were too quiet and loud scenes too loud.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 17, 2012)

The Hobbit and Pulp Fiction


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 17, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Brave.



I forgot that I re-watched it last week. And it was worth it. Just look what I found!







_*psst!* It's the Pizza Planet delivery truck!!_


*Jeremiah:*





That's right. With Dr. Grey himself.

*Ice Age 4: Continental Drift.*
When it came out here was my reaction: _Another one?!! Is there even any meat left on that bone?!_
Then there was the whole "_Pirates of the Caribbean_" aspect to the thing.
The confirmation that Nicki Minaj, Jennifer Lopez and Drake lent their voices put me off even further.
Yet, I still would've watched it in theaters, but couldn't.

After watching it:
- MUCH better than the 3rd one (is this going to be a habit of _DreamWorks_? I hope not for the sake of Kung-fu Panda 3!!)
- The song of _The Wanted_ was a surprise.
- Some parts were predictable (_I wish you weren't my daddy!_)
- I wished Shira's role was more prominent. Not even a kiss for Diego! 
- The end-credits was a welcomed reminder of which voice-actor did which characters' voice.


----------



## Mittens (Dec 17, 2012)

Creep; It's about a women trapped in the London Underground overnight with some mutated serial killer. It was weird, but pretty good nonetheless.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 20, 2012)

Robocop; it's about a guy that becomes a robot and shoots shit and saves the day and that's fucking brilliant.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 20, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Robocop; it's about a guy that becomes a robot and shoots shit and saves the day and that's fucking brilliant.


Man I watched is last week. So good! Did you know it's part of the Criterion collection?


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 21, 2012)

Dredd. I was pleasantly surprised about how good it was. The movie was stylish but also visceral and brutal; there was just the right amount of gore and shock. But, the movie was nonetheless still fun to watch. It had a great mix of action and deadpan humor. Make no mistake it was pretty retarded, but the good kind of retarded. B-movie action at its finest. Easily one of the best movies I have seen this year.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 21, 2012)

Home Alone


----------



## future4 (Dec 22, 2012)

The last two movies I watched were "The Hobbit" (which was very good) and just before that "Austin Powers in Goldmember" (that was hilarious).


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 22, 2012)

Total Recall remake.

It was like someone took my wallpaper folder and made a movie about it.


----------



## idejtauren (Dec 22, 2012)

Wreck-It Ralph, way back on its opening weekend.

A very good movie.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 22, 2012)

Jack Reacher


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 23, 2012)

Act of Valor. That movie was the biggest pile of steaming America propaganda shit I've seen in a movie form. Captain America got close though.

Black Hawk Down. Now THAT'S how you do a war movie.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 23, 2012)

Terminator 2


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 26, 2012)

Air Force One


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 26, 2012)

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy. Lovely little espionage film.


----------



## veeno (Dec 26, 2012)

Django.

It was so fucking badass


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 27, 2012)

A History of Violence
Django Unchained


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 28, 2012)

_*Lincoln*_
Long, and with a lot of talking, but everything was necessary to drive home the fact that getting the Emancipation Proclamation to pass was _hell_. That and the fact that some of the North American political parties' views were as different as night and day back in the 1860's from today.
It's also refreshing that they didn't do the usual Lincoln relate events in the traditional sense (the Gettysburg Address was quoted by soldiers rather than showed and the assassination was not shown but was informed... you'll get it when you watch the movie).

*A Christmas Story*
I finally see it completely and now understand why it's given for 24 hours during Christmas. Many things that scared the crap out of me as a kid were finally put to rest, as I now understand English and the genius of the script. It wasn't so long ago that I myself was a kid, and believe me that we can all relate to Ralphie one way or another.

_*Les Miserables*_ (2012)
The movie may be a little long, but totally worth it (you truly get your over-priced movie ticket's worth). 

I once watched a shorter, non-musical version which I thought was great, but after watching this one it exposed all the flaws of the former. It even answered a couple of questions that lingered from the non-musical version!

One truly grasps the veritable hell that was to be poor/ an ex-con / an orphan / a single parent / a woman / etc. in post-Revolution France.

The movie just becomes more outstanding when one realizes that there was no lip-syncing, _Wolverine_ and _Catwoman_ are in it, that the song _I Dreamed A Dream_ was apparently done in one take, and that Sacha Baron Cohen (_Borat, Bruno, The Ali G Show_, etc.) was in it too!! It wasn't until the credits rolled until I found out it was him. I knew that guy looked familiar...  
_*
Police Academy*_
I finally watched the thing from the beginning. It was great.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 29, 2012)

Phone Booth


----------



## MusicWulf13 (Dec 29, 2012)

The Jim Carrey version of The Grinch Who Stole Christmas.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 30, 2012)

Surf's Up.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 30, 2012)

Watched Les Mis for the second time. Love itttttt


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 30, 2012)

Eight Below

Why is this so painful to watch


----------



## Ames (Dec 31, 2012)

Les Miserables 

dem feely feels

Anne Hathaway and Hugh Jackman were pretty awesome


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 31, 2012)

Skyfall


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 31, 2012)

Alright. Listen up. I watched* Video Game High School *with some friends just out of nowhere and it is a spectacular movie. It is completely ridiculous in every way and I will love it until the end of my days. Don't be a Brian D. Check it out.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 2, 2013)

Collateral


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 2, 2013)

Steamboy

What a snoozer.


----------



## Namba (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr. Detroit. I fucking love Dan Aykroyd.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 2, 2013)

The Lost World: Jurassic Park. I see why people rag on it so much.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 4, 2013)

Chronicle


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 4, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> Chronicle


I love that movie and was just thinking of it today. Did you like it?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 5, 2013)

V for Vendetta


benignBiotic said:


> I love that movie and was just thinking of it today. Did you like it?


I thought it was just an "okay" movie. Trailers really gave it away too much maybe because.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 5, 2013)

Django Unchained


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 6, 2013)

MegaMind.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 6, 2013)

Team America World Police

Ahahahaha, man I haven't seen this since I was like eleven.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 12, 2013)

We Need to Talk about Kevin.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 12, 2013)

The Rescuers (the 70s Disney flick).


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 12, 2013)

Foodfight,
since the internet kept talking about it.

It was weird as fucking hell.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 12, 2013)

Boyz n the Hood

It's a surprisingly good film. Laurence Fishburne was great in it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 13, 2013)

Brothers


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 16, 2013)

Space Battleship Yamato (the live-action remake)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 17, 2013)

The Escaflowne movie released in 2000 or 2001. Great soundtrack, and pretty good animation quality considering the style.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 17, 2013)

Saw 3D (In 2D mind you). It was just.... Bleh. I don't like the Saw movies for whatever reason. I was just watching since I didn't have much of a choice in the matter.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 17, 2013)

I watched *Splice*. It was a cool movie, but eeeuugh too much body horror for me.


----------



## Demensa (Jan 17, 2013)

Hugo. 

Loved it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 19, 2013)

Lethal Weapon


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 19, 2013)

Hackers.  It was the first time I've ever seen the movie, even though I've known of it since it was released.


----------



## Kyulein (Jan 20, 2013)

LotR Trilogy...
Was in cinema for The Hobbit and well... then it happened that I watched the DVDs xDD


----------



## Taralack (Jan 20, 2013)

The Invasion.

Was on tv and honestly I only hung around for Daniel Craig. Pretty stock standard zombie/alien invasion type movie, really cheesy cop-out ending though.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 27, 2013)

Gangster Squad.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 27, 2013)

Braveheart


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 27, 2013)

Deep Impact, literally on in the background right now. seeing young Frodo running from a comet is pretty amusing.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 28, 2013)

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 28, 2013)

Star trek generations


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 28, 2013)

Der Untergang (Downfall)


----------



## Xeno (Jan 28, 2013)

Chernobyl Diaries, honestly it wasn't as good as I thought it would be.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 29, 2013)

Went and saw Mama today. 






I really liked it. The atmosphere was tight and really spooky. I liked that it was kind of emotionally baffling. I didn't know who to root for, who was right. I liked it a lot. I've seen complaints leveled at Mama's presence in the last third of the movie, but I thought she looked awesome. Just 'wrong' enough to be really creepy. 
*
8/10*


----------



## JowiStinks (Jan 29, 2013)

Les Miserables. Loved the acting, found most of the singing enjoyable, despised the cinematography. Apparently Tom Hooper has never heard of an establishing shot. Still, it was a really good time... Well, if good time means weeping in the fetal position for most of the movie. I'm such a sentimental wuss. ;P


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 30, 2013)

*The Last Stand*, starring _General Motors_.

But I did enjoy the movie, bullsh*t car-action sequences and all. They didn't use the one from the commercial, though. 






Man I love Johnny Knoxville (no homo). Just look at him having fun! He was so enjoyable here!
I'm interested to check out the soundtrack when the full music score comes out.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 9, 2013)

Snakes on a Plane

Hahahaha. What a silly film.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 9, 2013)

Finally watched Tron: Legacy, it's alright.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 9, 2013)

Just saw Argo.  Probably one of my three favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 9, 2013)

Life of Pi.

I thought it was really good. Very emotionally moving, with some extremely powerful imagery and visual effects.

However, I haven't read the book, so I don't have that original context to go by.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 12, 2013)

I watched *John Dies at The End*. It was awesome. I loved every minute of it.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2013)

Watership Down. I can't remember who it was that linked the intro but thanks. I now have a book to add to my collection.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 12, 2013)

Just finished monty python and the holy grail, my perception of medieval history feels somewhat tainted and I spent  the whole movie going "that wouldnt happen, thats not even possible, thats inacurate" than my friend told me to shut up because it was a fictional comedy movie not a documentary so of course it was unreal.


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 13, 2013)

Just saw the Robert Downey Jr. version of Sherlock Holmes. Fun stuff.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 26, 2013)

Hotel Transylvania. It was okay.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry but the thread title really irks me, why didn't the OP just say "What was the last movie you watched or heard about?"

Blues Brothers 2000


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 27, 2013)

I watched *A Clockwork Orange*. It was as both excellent and hard to watch.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I watched *A Clockwork Orange*. It was as both excellent and hard to watch.



That was the biggest pile of shite I ever had the misfortune to watch.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 4, 2013)

*Spoilers ahead, just sayin'!*

I _tried_ to watch Ookami Kodomo... But after they put her werewolf-husband's corpse in a bag and just threw it in a garbage truck right in front of her freaking eyes at the beginning of the movie I couldn't keep watching it. So many feels! ;__;


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 4, 2013)

The Fifth Element. I had forgotten how good that one is.


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 4, 2013)

The Guilt Trip with Seth Rogan and Barbara Streisand. A good deal less obnoxious than I thought I'd be, but not very entertaining either.


----------



## cotokun89 (Mar 4, 2013)

XD WECK IT RALPH XD


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 5, 2013)

Today I watched Scooby-Doo on Zombie Island on Cartoon Network between my morning and afternoon class.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 6, 2013)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> That was the biggest pile of shite I ever had the misfortune to watch.


Sorry. I'm beginning to think I'm constitutionally incapable of hating a Kubrick movie.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 6, 2013)

The last movie I watched was Argo. I liked it, I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 6, 2013)

Turkish star wars.
[video=youtube;js6NqlAc29I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js6NqlAc29I[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 7, 2013)

_*Corvette Summer:*_






I've waited _years_ to watch this movie (it's not easy to find). If you're a car guy and retro-nut, you'll like this movie, but it has some flaws and some loose ends could've been tied better. 
Some people consider Annie Potts as the saving grace. Those people must be deaf because her voice annoyed the hell outta me.

Two _Benny Hinn_ movies whose titles escape me. Both were passable. 

_*Argo.*_ 
I really enjoyed it. But let  it be said that there are historical inaccuracies. 
My favorite part? Being able to talk with a total  babe from my class about it. It was the perfect topic to break the ice. 

*Escape From Planet Earth*:





It's not that bad. I felt there are some flat spots, but it was really well made and full of originality. 
Their theory of mankind's "evolution" was more legit than the actual theory of evolution! 
They totally take a stab at John Lasseter (_Pixar_), Steve Jobs (_Apple_) and Mark Zuckerberg (_Facebook_)! 
The colors reminded me of LEGO sets form the late 90s-early 2000s. ^^


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 7, 2013)

Just watched Silver Linings Playbook last Friday. Interesting movie about dysfunctional families and mental illness.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 7, 2013)

I just heard of Kill Bill Vol. 3. I know that nothing is confirmed, but still. Quentin Tarantino makes some damn good movies.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 7, 2013)

Cloud Atlas

wow, holy shit...wow.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 8, 2013)

Oz, the Great and Powerful -
The special effects overwhelm the picture and become the whole movie story. The special effects shouldn't be telling the whole story, the actors should.
2.5/5


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 9, 2013)

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol.  Pretty good, not great.  7/10


----------



## Ranguvar (Mar 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Cloud Atlas
> 
> wow, holy shit...wow.



 'good' wow or 'bad' wow. I was wondering if I should rent that shit or not. People seem pretty divided on it.


----------



## Conker (Mar 10, 2013)

_Alien: Resurrection_. Good ass movie! People bitch on it, but there's really a lot to like in there if you look...or just pay attention. I'm a fan.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 15, 2013)

The Bay.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Mar 16, 2013)

The Lost World: Jurassic Park

I was disappointed in how dated the effects look now, but I have a long-standing crush on Jeff Goldblum, so I was as riveted as ever, even if not exactly by the dinosaurs.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 17, 2013)

Escape from Planet Earth


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 17, 2013)

I just watched Psycho, which is one of the few black and white films I can say I sat through and enjoyed. What was really annoying though was the fact that there was a sign language guy in the corner of the tv screen wearing really bright clothing. Since it was a black and white film, it took me a while to ignore him.


----------



## Ranguvar (Mar 17, 2013)

Drive Angry. Gotta have my cage!


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 17, 2013)

127 Hours
The page number here is sort of creepy.

Not my kind of film, but one of the better survival movies I've seen, I think it's pretty interesting about the premonition of a future family and it being a true story.


----------



## Nikolinni (Mar 18, 2013)

Batman: The Movie. 

Oh my god was this a crazy film. From the exploding shark to the infamous "Some day you just can't get rid of a bomb!" line. This is definitely such a classic.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 18, 2013)

Over the last week I've watched aaaallll the Star Wars movies. My favorite was _A New Hope_ or _Return of The Jedi_ and my least favorite was _Attack of the Clones_.

All in all it was an awesome week movie-wise.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 18, 2013)

Dead Space: Aftermath


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 18, 2013)

Bronson and Dredd.

Both are 10/10.


----------



## pukedshark (Mar 18, 2013)

The last movie I saw was OZ, and I have to say, it was: MEH. Everything you expected to happen happened, there was nothing special about it at all. 3 spermwasps out of 10.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 19, 2013)

I saw_ Oz: The Great and Powerful _on Saturday, and then_ Life of Pi_ the same evening.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 24, 2013)

Madagascar 3


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 25, 2013)

Last movie I watched was an 80's B-movie called Waxwork. Pretty interesting to say the least. Not very horrory, but the idea is good.


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 25, 2013)

The Lorax. It was...mediocre. At least it looked nice.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 25, 2013)

I watched Kung Fu Panda 2 today to remind myself why it's my favorite movie. Ah yes it's perfect, that's why.


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 26, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I watched Kung Fu Panda 2 today to remind myself why it's my favorite movie. Ah yes it's perfect, that's why.



Mnh. I think they copped out in killing off the villain, looked like he could've had an interesting character arc if he survived. And the twist ending...really Dreamworks? THAT'S the best jumping off point for KFP3 you got?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 28, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Mnh. I think they copped out in killing off the villain, looked like he could've had an interesting character arc if he survived. And the twist ending...really Dreamworks? THAT'S the best jumping off point for KFP3 you got?



I believe the ending twist was the least of its flaws. I was a little disappointed that the voices and characters like Jean Claude Van Damme were given the Jackie Chan treatment of the first movie: not used to the fullest.


My turn:
_*
Luther:*_





Good movie, but you will get confused in the last parts. The supporting roles really made the movie!

_*
Big Top Scooby-Doo!:*_





Since basically all Scooby-Doo DVD box art sucks to the point of being undermined, I posted that pic for at least a laugh.

What's it about? _Scooby and the gang vs. werewolves!_ 





It made me wonder of Ingolstadt werewolves:





The movie is of good, quality animation. Even though I'd done the ending a little different, it's still good and definitely not as predictable as you'd think it'd be. 

The craziest part has to be the movie's rendition of how Scooby-Doo looks like if he was_ human!!_

I could've put the trailer here, but I found this instead. I don't know what to think of it!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vm1Ky_hEfIw


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 5, 2013)

Seven Psychopaths.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 6, 2013)

Just finished watching Battleship. It was as terrible as I thought it would be, surprised Liam Neeson didn't die, alien design was largely uninspired (but still cool, if cliched) but the ship porn was great.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 6, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Since it was Easter, my family followed tradition:
> 
> _*Ben-Hur*_ (Blu-Ray):
> 
> ...


_*
Olympus Has Fallen.*_

I didn't expect Harvey Dent to be President. Did anybody?
By the commercials I thought Morgan Freeman was the actual President in  the movie, not one that took the leadership role during the crisis.

It's one of those Ã¼ber-patriotic films that does everything in its power to get you angry, complete with a subtle comment about the Middle East's reaction towards the attack on the White House. It felt overwhelming at times.
And there's something about the movie's pace that doesn't feel right. I'm not sure if the first part of the movie was absolutely necessary. It could have been added midway as a flashback or something.


----------



## stupidhyena (Apr 6, 2013)

treasure planet, an old cartoon movie but i like it still


----------



## Demensa (Apr 6, 2013)

Solaris.

I really have no clue what I should think about it. One part of me says it was mediocre at best, the other part of me says it was amazing and brilliant.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 9, 2013)

Just finished Perfect Blue. Wow it was soooo goood. I bet I'm going to love all of Satoshi-kon's movies. Calling it now.



			
				Green_Knight said:
			
		

> Gotta have my cage!


But do you know why the Cage bird sings?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 9, 2013)

Blazing Saddles, nuf said.


----------



## Demensa (Apr 10, 2013)

Trance

Once again, I don't know what to think. It was quite gripping, mindbending and had an excellent soundtrack, but the convoluted storyline was almost too much for me. Lot's of "aha" and "woah" moments packed close together.
Anyhow, I recommend going to see it. It's immensely interesting.


----------



## Cyril (Apr 10, 2013)

Martha Marcy May Marlene

for my film class
It's pretty okay, was completely lost at times but it kept me interested through confusion I guess
ending might have beeen a bit too abrupt though, it felt like it got cut off right before whatever it was building to


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 10, 2013)

The Day After

Similar in style to Threads (which I've seen before and recommend), albeit not as bleak and horrifying, as awful as it is.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 11, 2013)

Just watched Oblivion. Didn't care much for Tom Cruise (though he was pretty good in it) but everything else about it was right up my alley.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 12, 2013)

Trying to watch Bridesmaids right now because people keep recommending it to me because it was funny.
I keep pausing it because it makes me feel uncomfortable seeing the lead character in the awkward situations she's in.  It's been three hours and I'm just over a half an hour into the movie.  I haven't laughed yet because I'm just feeling so bad for her.

How is it I can watch a literal train wreck in a movie, but can't watch a social one?  da fuk.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 13, 2013)

Schindler's List


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 13, 2013)

Watched Monty Python and the Holy Grail last night, British humor is so awesome.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 13, 2013)

Wing Chun starring Michelle Yeoh.

The three fight scenes in this video happen in order within the first 15 minutes:
[video=youtube;c1uBJ1-S5BE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1uBJ1-S5BE[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 13, 2013)

Bringing Out The Dead. Gotta have my [serious] Cage!


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 13, 2013)

One of my favorites, Men in Black.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 14, 2013)

1408. I forgot how good this movie was. I have this bootleg version and the shit quality makes it ten times more unsettling for some reason.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 15, 2013)

Saliva said:


> 1408. I forgot how good this movie was. I have this bootleg version and the shit quality makes it ten times more unsettling for some reason.


Yeah. I'm big horror movie fan and I insist that movie was pretty good. 

I watched all of Satoshi-Kon's movies last week.   _Perfect Blue_  ,  _Millenium Actress_ , _Paprika_, and _Tokyo Godfath ers_. They were all excellent. It' s uncanny. I think overall I liked _Perfect Blue_ most for the unsettling, spooky edge.


----------



## Demensa (Apr 15, 2013)

I picked up V for Vendetta (And a whole bunch of other movies) at a movie rental place that was closing down a while back and I finally got around to watching it last night.
Not my favourite movie ever, but it was well worth the watch.


----------



## Fiendly (Apr 18, 2013)

i watched a random Netflix horror movie called Senseless. turns out the title is brilliant, but it suffered dearly from an obviously minimal budget that it tried to cover for by being too artsy for its own good. still, had a pretty solid premise and a passable execution, just kinda forgettable


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 18, 2013)

_*Flight*_:






You want flawed characters? You got it! Not 100% what I was expecting, though. _Far_ more raw.
I appreciated this movie more when I watched the DVD extras. 10 years since Robert Zemeckis' last live-action flick, and done in such a short time (_45 days!!_)...!

_*Scooby-Doo! Mask of the Blue Falcon:*_





The tributes! The cameos! The NOSTALGIA!! I was pretty much all smiles while watching this. There's also a critique to the way studios treat the original actors that help make series the legends that inspire the over-hyped high-budget summer blockbusters that barely do justice to the original material.

 I also re-watched _Scooby Doo! Music of the Vampire._

*The Iron Lady:*





Chosen over _Life of Pi_, in honor of the recently departed, former British Prime Minister, Margaret Thatcher. 
I'm neither from the UK, nor lived during that time period, but I know a bit about her. 
Here's a little bit of history: 
During the '70s, the UK was in the pits (I'm talking about fatal riots, extremists' terrorist attacks, and basically the failure of an entire infrastructure), and it took one hell of a leader to get the country back into shape. Her hardcore methods proved fruitful, but not without making many enemies along the way. There's even people in real life that are happy that she's dead!

The movie shows Lady Thatcher in her advanced age, about 10 years ago, remembering her career. It jumps from the present to the past, and back again. It drives the point that even the "Iron Lady" has suffered from stress cracks and metal fatigue, if you know what I mean.

A polarizing figure indeed, she has EARNED that nickname!

Godspeed, Maggie. Godspeed.


I saw a bit of Tim Burton's _*Batman (1989)*_. The vibe was weird, with the clashing of 1930s details and then-present day 1980s details, making for a clashing ambiance. And I can see why no one can instantly remember who played Batman/Bruce Wayne. Well, me anyways.

Last but _totally not _least!

*Jurassic Park* *3D*:




It's been years since I've last seen this movie. It _still_ holds well!
Words cannot describe the feeling of utter happiness after finally watching this movie. I was on cloud 9! At last I finally experienced what my Uncle experienced when he told me he was gonna watch a dinosaur movie back in the day. I thought he was gonna watch_ Barney_! 
Naturally, I connected the dots later... 
I wanted all the merchandise shown in the movie, including the plastic lunchboxes!

Had to watch it in group. Such amovie is not meant to be enjoyed alone! I wish I could've gotten more friends together to see it. Problem was that many didn't wanna spend dough in watching something that they've watched many times over, and it's spring release clashed with many schedules.

I just hope that it makes enough so it warrants the re-release of *The Lost World: Jurassic Park* in theaters, 3D or not. I need more Jeff Goldblum in my life:





The "butterfly effect". Get it? Watch _Jurassic Park_ if you don't.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 19, 2013)

This movie is very close to my heart now. I adore this film in it's entirety. It's so professionally made, emotionally charging, historical, and gets so many stories and perspectives of the industry. It's a film that any creative mind owes themselves to watch at one point in their life. 

Lovely lovely lovely LOVELY documentary.

[video=youtube;YuZaqUMVaQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuZaqUMVaQA[/video]


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Milo_Felix (Apr 22, 2013)

I would have to say the last one i watched was Kid With The Golden Arms. (Chinese Film) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NA5HoDk1og


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 27, 2013)

Ninja Assassin.

I don't know what I was expecting. It was fucking terrible.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 27, 2013)

Over the Hedge.


----------



## Clancy (Apr 28, 2013)

jkj3123 11cvbc v


----------



## Cyril (Apr 30, 2013)

Looper.
Really good film.
Time travel shenanigans are always fun though.


----------



## Seekrit (Apr 30, 2013)

Iron Man 3. It wasn't what I was expecting from the trailers, it actually turned out a lot better. It's the most enjoyable film I've seen since The Avengers.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 4, 2013)

I watched *Metropolis*. I didn't really like it. The main character had -no- personality and the plot was pretty by the books. 

However the setting, music, and certain scenes were amazing.


----------



## Demensa (May 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I watched *Metropolis*. I didn't really like it. The main character had -no- personality and the plot was pretty by the books.
> 
> However the setting, music, and certain scenes were amazing.



You _are _talking about the 1927 silent film right?

I've never seen it, but my friend is going to lend it to me soon so I can watch it. 
I'll give my thoughts on it soon!


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 5, 2013)

The Patriot.
Historical inaccuracies, historical inaccuracies everywhere.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 5, 2013)

Demensa said:


> You _are _talking about the 1927 silent film right?
> 
> I've never seen it, but my friend is going to lend it to me soon so I can watch it.
> I'll give my thoughts on it soon!


No I'm talking about the 2001 anime film.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 5, 2013)

Pokemon 2000. THAT was a mistake.


----------



## Demensa (May 6, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> No I'm talking about the 2001 anime film.



Ah! Well that's a relief!
I've never heard of that one.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 6, 2013)

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 6, 2013)

Ocean's Eleven (2001)


----------



## benignBiotic (May 7, 2013)

*The Secret of Kells*. What a beauty.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (May 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> *The Secret of Kells*. What a beauty.



How was it? I've been meaning to watch it but never seem to get around to actually doing so.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 8, 2013)

Resident Evil: Retribution

It was on.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 9, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> How was it? I've been meaning to watch it but never seem to get around to actually doing so.


I can highly recommend it. The visuals are captivating and the story is pretty fascinating as well.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 9, 2013)

*Flash Gordon:*





I've been curious about this movie for a while. Lo and behold, it was played at the local Ben & Jerry's. Cheesy, fun, and surprisingly entertaining. And the soundtrack done by *Queen* never hurt! 
There's _no way_ this movie was out to compete against the _Star Wars_ franchise. It was easier to appreciate after one watches the DVD extra from the guy who made the _Saviour of the Universe_ _Edition _DVD box art.

Re-watched bit of _*Toy Story 3*_ on TV. Still cringed when the kids were set loose on the toys... *_shudders_*
Re-watched _*Scooby-Doo! Music of the Vampire. *_How quickly I forgot the details...
_*
Jurassic Park (3D)*_... again. I loved just as much as the first time.

*The Croods*: One of the best _Dreamworks_ films I've seen. _Totally NOT *Ice Age: Continental Drift*_ with cavemen, like a friend of mine assumed. I recommend it to everyone _and_ their families. 
Not sure how I would react if it spawned a spin-off series on TV.

_*Ironman 3*_: Much better than _Ironman 2_! Thank you Robert Downey Jr./Tony Stark for those wonderful quotes. And I _adored_ the _*Eiffel 65*_ throwback!


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (May 9, 2013)

I watched Dionotopia the other day. The story wasn't bad, I can't say so much about the rest of it though.



benignBiotic said:


> I can highly recommend it. The visuals are captivating and the story is pretty fascinating as well.



I'll have to watch it this coming weekend seeing as I don't have any homework to suck up all my time.


----------



## Taralack (May 10, 2013)

Star Trek: Into Darkness.

KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## Heliophobic (May 10, 2013)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Fox_720B (May 10, 2013)

Priest


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

Just saw Oblivion. At first it was enjoyable, but by the end I did not know what the hell was going on.


----------



## Aleu (May 13, 2013)

The Great Gatsby

Fantastic however one detail that grated me.

Electronica/rap/dubstep music that they were partying to. WAT


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 13, 2013)

Iron Man 3
---
5/20 - Star Trek Into Darkness.


----------



## Seekrit (May 21, 2013)

Star Trek Into Darkness.

I choked up everytime the Enterprise emerged dramatically from below something.


----------



## Aleu (May 21, 2013)

Currently, Independence Day.

Best AMURRKA, FUCK YEAH movie


----------



## Twylyght (May 25, 2013)

Ironman 3.  Silly as hell, but fun to watch.


----------



## Demensa (May 25, 2013)

Twylyght said:


> Ironman 3.  Silly as hell, but fun to watch.



It was indeed a fun watch, and I don't regret going to see it.
It's just one of those movies where I came out of the cinema thinking, "I got what I expected and nothing more".


----------



## Tigercougar (May 25, 2013)

October Sky. Interesting seeing Jake Last-name-I-can't-spell (the Bareback Mountain guy) as a teen.


----------



## DMAN14 (May 25, 2013)

Pitch Perfect

I was going to dinner with a friend and a song that apparently is from the movie was on the radio. So later that night she said we should watch it, was a decent movie.


----------



## Zabrina (May 25, 2013)

I believe it was Homeward Bound Two. I had originally put it on to fall asleep to, bu I ended up watching the whole thing. Wasn't as good as the first one, but it was alright.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (May 25, 2013)

The newest Star trek. I actually enjoyed the movie despite my dislike of the 2009 one.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 26, 2013)

Journey 2 The Mysterious Island.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 27, 2013)

Back to the Future II


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 27, 2013)

The Debt.
5/28 - Epic
5/30 - Se7en


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 31, 2013)

_*What if...*_






While the movie felt a bit long, The ending was awesome. Synopsis here. If you're familiar with "_It's a Wonderful Life_", you'll get what it's about.

Honestly, I saw that movie months ago, but after recently looking at the DVD box I suddenly realized that the main actor was the same guy that played this guy:





... who came as a special guest at the _Puerto Rico Comic Con_ last week! If had made this discovery a week or 2 earlier, I would've gladly made an effort to get his autograph on that DVD box!!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 1, 2013)

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 1, 2013)

A Clockwork Orange.

It's about fucking time I gave this movie a try. It's been sitting on my hard drive since January.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 2, 2013)

Went and saw Fast and Furious 6 yesterday, and it was pretty sweet. I only recommend seeing it if you're a fan of the F&F franchise already. Otherwise, seeing this without any context won't make much sense.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 3, 2013)

Premium Rush


----------



## Python Blue (Jun 6, 2013)

Last movie I looked at voluntarily.....Halloween 1 (the original 1978 John Carpenter movie)


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 6, 2013)

Rain Man


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2013)

Cyber Seduction. The FUNNIEST movie ever. The tryhard message about teh dreaded pr0nz destructive ways and how some scrub got "addicted" to it. It's so bad. XD


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 7, 2013)

Mission Impossible 3

Eh.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 7, 2013)

The Great Gatsby. Everyone in it was a twat.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 7, 2013)

Coraline and Inception.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 7, 2013)

Drawn Together the Movie. Surprisingly, it was actually really funny.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 8, 2013)

The Boondock Saints


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jun 9, 2013)

I saw Lincoln last night for the first time.  It was very good, 8.5/10.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 9, 2013)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

Law Abiding Citizen

GRIPPING


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 11, 2013)

Moonrise Kingdom. Forgot how hilarious it is.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 12, 2013)

The Chronicles of Narnia- The lion, The witch, and The wardrobe. Never gets old.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 13, 2013)

This is The End.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 13, 2013)

Sinister

Ehh it was alright, but the end sucked.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 13, 2013)

Dune extended cut like 5 hours of movie


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 14, 2013)

Man of Steel. It was okay.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 14, 2013)

The Hunger Games, I think.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 14, 2013)

Cloverfield.
don't know what possessed me and my friends to re-watch it.
its still the worst movie of all time.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jun 15, 2013)

I saw Man of Steel today.  Pretty good, but not great.  7-7.5/10


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 15, 2013)

Man of Steel.

I really really don't think it's as bad as most of the critics have been panning it, as most of them are tea-sipping pretentious fucks who only think a movie is good if it's vomited on a Sundance screen by a stuck-up frenchman.

If you want to spend half a movie watching ubermenches beat the shit out of each other while demolishing everything around them, it's worth a see. It was an enjoyable spectacle, at least. I'd consider seeing it in 3D again.

Mostly a popcorn flick. Nothing deep or thought provoking. Nothing excessively dramatic or world changing.

9/10 if measured as a pure action flick,
7.5/10 (or 4/5) if measured as a movie in general.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 16, 2013)

Man of Steel.
Meh.
3/5


----------



## Em1l (Jun 16, 2013)

Abraham Lincoln Vampire Killer
Interesting idea - pretty crap film on the whole though
5/10

The Bourne Legacy 
less than impressed - not sure how I got through the whole thing
6/10


----------



## Ranguvar (Jun 16, 2013)

It's a good day to die hard. It was ass. More like a good day to try harder.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 17, 2013)

21 Jump Street.


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 17, 2013)

Abrahan Lincoln: Vampire Hunter.

That Matrix-like fight scene through the stampeding horses was unexpected.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 18, 2013)

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 18, 2013)

This is the End.  I fucking hate everyone in this movie but that didn't even stop me from enjoying it.  Though I only saw the first half because I got a bad migraine from the 3d crap.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jun 18, 2013)

The Dictator. Hokey and predictable, but funny.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 20, 2013)

Just finished watching the third Berserk movie. I feel like they just sloppily added some scenes from a really bad Cliff Notes version to build it up to that *one* particular scene that was the most violent and disturbing scene that led to the current character.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 21, 2013)

*The Great Gatsby:*



Aleu said:


> The Great Gatsby
> 
> Fantastic however one detail that grated me.
> 
> Electronica/rap/dubstep music that they were partying to. WAT



I went and watched that movie partly because of this comment. 

You forgot the mention of the "Cosmic Cowbell" sound from a Roland TR-808 drum machine. That one took me by surprise.
I identified a Destiny's Child/Beyonce song, but I didn't find any obvious electronica/dubstep. Which song was that/those?

I wonder if this is what people felt when they heard the synth music from 1981's* Chariots of Fire*?

Also, I feel that the movie, while good and visually compelling, I doubt that it's Oscar material for Leonardo, though I wish he'd win one already, it's getting ridiculous. 

Nice to see Peter Parker on the big screen again. 



NerdyMunk said:


> Premium Rush



Did you at least find it passable?

*Pony Exce$$:*






Let's get this out of the way: It's a documentary about American football, NOT real horses, ponies or MLP:FiM. Caught a glimpse on ESPN and got me intrigued due to the me being a retro nut. That's why I watched it despite being long, and not watching American football.
It was cool. ^^
Long story-short it's about the greed-consumed era of College Football, and how one team paid the price.
*
This Is Our Time:*





This one was a surprise. It handles some of the tough questions of life quite brilliantly IMO.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 21, 2013)

World War Z. I enjoyed it, even though the two people I went to see didn't like it as much. It was average at best, but does have some very good set pieces. And it's nice to see a zombie movie deal with the epidemic on a global scale, rather than just have it only set in America.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 21, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Did you at least find it passable?



I found it buyable in the future. Quite a lot of thrilling stuff came out from a movie about bike messengers.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 21, 2013)

Abduction


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 24, 2013)

_*The Mad Adventures of Rabbi Jacob:*_





It's a early-1970s French comedy that my parents watched just once in the late-70s and still remember to this day.
 It was silly and crazy but it exceeded my expectations. I liked the vintage vibe.

_*Tron (1982):*_





Man, I love _Tron_ posters...
While rewatching this movie again, I discovered some details that made me appreciate _Tron: Legacy_ a little more.

*Moscati: El Medico de los Pobres (Moscati: The Medic of the Poor)*:





It's about one of the most important doctors in the 20th century.

DVDs only came in Spanish, and the image quality was embarrassingly poor for a modern production, but it didn't detract from the story in this 2-part movie (I've noticed that many religious/biographical Italian flicks are like that). 
*
Monsters University:*

Man, I knew I was going to like it, but not as much as I would. It was _way_ less predictable than what I'd thought it'd be. I'd watch it again if given the chance.
Come to think of it, I didn't notice any famous _Pixar_ Easter Eggs...

The most pleasant surprise was that it edged out _Man of Steel_ and _World War Z_ on the opening weekend.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 25, 2013)

Madagascar 3, hence the avatar.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 25, 2013)

Battle for Terra. They were on a tight budget and it really showed.


----------



## veeno (Jun 25, 2013)

X men origins.

You don't even know how much I fucking hate this movie.


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jun 26, 2013)

Jurassic Park 3D.

Haven't really watched movies lately.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 26, 2013)

The Avengers


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 26, 2013)

Inspired by this excellently made fan music video for a good song, I watched Daybreakers.
Meh. At least there was gore.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 26, 2013)

*Bloodrayne III: The Third Reich*. Good god was it painful.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 27, 2013)

The Cabin in the Woods

It had potential, but it felt like halfway through they just didn't really know what they wanted the movie to be and they just threw in that shitty ending to get it over with.

The first half or so of the movie, though, was fucking cool.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 28, 2013)

Man of Steel. It was fucking amazing and I can't stop thinking about how awesome General Zod's armour is. And how awesome the whole Kryptonian aesthetic is too.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 28, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> Man of Steel. It was fucking amazing and I can't stop thinking about how awesome General Zod's armour is. And how awesome the whole Kryptonian aesthetic is too.



The intro was the MOST BADASS Superman origin story of all ever. Then slooooooowly downhill from there.

I think I put on the LotR extended trilogy last night. I slept through most of it, but Return of the King is still on so it's pretty good I guess?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 28, 2013)

I saw the hobbit yesterday. Too much CGI and close calls I mean geez.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 28, 2013)

World War Z

It's what I expected: Action packed, full of close shaves, but with a relatively unconvincing storyline that diverges from the book beyond recognition.

It was fun to watch at least.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 28, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> The intro was the MOST BADASS Superman origin story of all ever. Then slooooooowly downhill from there.



Yeah. I have zero interest in Superman as a comic book hero, but the way they executed all the fights was great. Every punch just had a lot of impact. 

Watched Monsters University today, it was awesome. Lots of laughs, plenty of Pixar awesomeness. The Pixar short at the beginning was great too.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 29, 2013)

The Matrix


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 29, 2013)

Speed.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 29, 2013)

Return of Jafar. Ehhhhhh


----------



## Kosdu (Jun 29, 2013)

This Is The End

2/10




Gory, gross, and just not good (to me).


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 30, 2013)

The Sixth Sense.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 30, 2013)

I finally got a chance to watch A Clockwork Orange.

With an awesome soundtrack by Wendy/Walter Carlos and directed by Stanley Kubrick, there was no way of me not enjoying it.

A thoroughly interesting and unsettling movie.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 30, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I saw the hobbit yesterday. Too much CGI and close calls I mean geez.



How...how would they do it _without _CGI?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 30, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> How...how would they do it _without _CGI?


Um, very detailed creature, land, and building models? With the creature models either being animated by computer or stop motion.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 30, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> Um, very detailed creature, land, and building models? With the creature models either being animated by computer or stop motion.



Yeah okay, fair enough. I know CGI _does not age well at all_ and such, is often a poor choice, but I figure that there are so many fantasy elements to the Hobbit films that I don't blame them for using CGI. Inb4 Smaug looks dreadful...

I love that most of the Jurassic Park dinosaurs still look awesome nowadays, because they used puppets.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 30, 2013)

Yesterday afternoon I watched 'The Devil's Rejects' with my younger brother. It's a very intriguing movie to say the least, and I don't normally enjoy horror films.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 30, 2013)

Finally just watched Fantastic Mr. Fox, i thought it was pretty good. 
I thought it was awesome how they got the latin names in, but not how they capitalised the species name aswell as the genus like _Canus Lupus_, its _Canus lupus_. The film lost all of its credibility from there 

Plus why were there american animals in the uk like beavers, possoms, and wolves in the UK?

Plus can you get a more furry movie?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 30, 2013)

Happy Gilmore


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 30, 2013)

Monster's University.
That had to be the best prequel I've ever witnessed with my own corneas


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2013)

Equilibrium

It was pretty fucking cool. Reminded me of Fahrenheit 451.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 2, 2013)

God Bless America.

It's was funnier than I expected it to be.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 2, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Equilibrium


That was such a pleasant surprise. I went into it thinking "Matrix rip-off, whatever." But it was pretty awesome in its own right.

Continuing with Uwe Boll month my friends and I watched In The Name of The King 2 which was, somehow, more enjoyable than the first one. It starred Dolf Lundgren and involved time travel. Just over the top enough to be _so bad it's good_.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 2, 2013)

Aladdin: King of Thieves.

Cassim is really hot okay


----------



## SlimmingStones (Jul 3, 2013)

I watched Transformers 3.


----------



## CedricSweetwater (Jul 3, 2013)

Pom Poko. It was so cute!!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 3, 2013)

Close Encounters of the Third Kind.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 4, 2013)

Mystery Men.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 5, 2013)

Horrible Bosses.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 11, 2013)

Pacific Rim. IT WAS EVERYTHING I EVER WANTED


----------



## Taralack (Jul 12, 2013)

The Two Towers, in concert. So good.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 13, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> Pacific Rim. IT WAS EVERYTHING I EVER WANTED



Same 
Went in with high expectations. FULFILLED EVERY SINGLE ONE AND THEN SOME!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 27, 2013)

Iron Man 2


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jul 28, 2013)

I re-watched the new Batman movie trilogy, and I also watched the Alien movies (first time seeing these).


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 28, 2013)

*The One:*
[video=youtube;owYk4TOddYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owYk4TOddYY[/video]

Awesome movie. Saw a lot of things straight outta the comic books like X-Men and Savage Dragon.
Just look at the ending clip! Hear the music!
*

Man of Steel*. 
It was good, but I felt that it dragged on. Superman just couldn't fight sod, er, Zod outside the city or out in the cornfields of his town, couldn't he?
And I found Louis Lane to be annoying.

_*The Woodcarver*_:





A Christian movie that borrows heavily from another Christian movie: _The Last Brickmaker_. Knowing this detracts a bit from the message.

BTW, the lead actor here is the same guy that did all these roles:






*Enemy Mine:*





Not your average sci-fi flick. Makes you think. Recommended by my Mom.
Saw a pathetic SNL parody about it a couple of years ago.

_*Despicable Me 2*_. 
It was fun, but I don't see why it's as popular as it is, though I got a kick out of how it blew away _The Lone Ranger_.

*Red 2:*





So much fun! Great quotes too._*


Don Bosco:*_





Movie about a Reverend that helps out Torino, Italy's delinquent youth. Yes, based on a true story.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 28, 2013)

Despicable Me 2.


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 29, 2013)

I watched... Half Baked. Can't believe I got this far in life without watching it, haha. It was so stupid but so funny.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 29, 2013)

The Fourth Kind


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 29, 2013)

Judge Dredd (1995)
Dredd (2012)

The first Dredd is more authentic in look to the original comic. The judge outfit is almost a dead ringer for the comic, the bikes look similar, the Judges guns look about the same.
That being said, it pretty much sucks as much as people claim it does. It's watchable, but just barely. Rob Schneider is the comic relief, 'nuff said. His character is annoying and needed to be killed off in the beginning.
Stallone's slurred speech doesn't help much with this movie either. "AH EM DA LAWL!!!"
Plus, the comic Dredd never takes off his helmet, and when he does the comic cleverly censors it or covers it with something. In the 1995 movie, Stallone refused to do the movie unless his "beautiful" (read: ugly as fuck) face could be seen, so he spends most of the movie with the helmet off. So it becomes less of a Dredd film and more of a "Stallone as a future cop who cosplays as Dredd on the weekends."

It's watchable, but better off as a drinking game: 
Every time someone says LAWWWWW, take a drink.
Every time Rob Schneider makes a shitty joke, take a drink.
Every time Stallone says "I knew you'd say that" drink a whole bottle!


Dredd 2012 is not a perfect movie, but it's better than the original. Pretty much a fun, mindless action movie. In this one they changed the uniform up to make it look more like swat body armor, so it doesn't look like the comic uniform. However the iconic helmet is almost the same. The lawgiver still fires multiple types of weapons. The plot does seem like a remake of The Raid: Redemption, though. And Megacity 1 looks too much like an east Asian city like Shanghai or something, and not much like a futuristic city. In fact, the whole movie didn't feel that futuristic, with tech that could probably exist nowadays. Also, the female judge is damn sexy.

Not the best plot, not the greatest movie, but entertaining, and of course better than the first.


----------



## veeno (Jul 29, 2013)

Just finished watching The Wolverine.

It was an okay movie but HOLY SHIT AFTER THE CREDITS.


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 30, 2013)

Just watched Lock, Stock, and 2 Smoking Barrels. It was HILARIOUS. I highly recommend it.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 30, 2013)

Cloud Atlas. It was cool. I really liked the ideas and scope of it, but the visual effects were occasionally off putting. Like how they used prosthetics to change peoples races. Uncanny Valley hit hard.


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 30, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Cloud Atlas. It was cool. I really liked the ideas and scope of it, but the visual effects were occasionally off putting. Like how they used prosthetics to change peoples races. Uncanny Valley hit hard.



That was pretty much my take on the movie, as well. Good movie overall though, I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 30, 2013)

I finally watched scarface, best movie ever


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 31, 2013)

Young Guns.
Its a B star pile of awesomeness!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2013)

The Hobbit. 

It's got some good moments...and then becomes a crazy indiana jones flick. Seriously, you'll laugh your ass off.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 31, 2013)

"500 MPH Storm" - An amazingly stupid sci-fi B-movie with that made-for-SyFy feeling.  It dives right into the apocalyptic weather theme from the get-go, and it features the first chase scene I've ever seen where the pursuer was a rope tornado.  The movie just goes downhill into "not even trying to be science" territory from there.  I had it on because I was bored at work and needed some background noise.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

*Star Trek: Into Darkness*

I must say, that was even better than the last one.


----------



## DMAN14 (Aug 4, 2013)

Accepted

Watching it right now actually, good movie.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 4, 2013)

Three.
Pacific Rim, Wolverine, and the Conjuring


----------



## Saga (Aug 4, 2013)

Splinter


----------



## Cobalt-Punk (Aug 9, 2013)

Freddy Got Fingered. 

It was the funniest movie I have seen in a while. Gotta love Tom Green.


----------



## Haydo_lab (Aug 11, 2013)

The Conjuring. Neither me nor my friend could comprehend why the family neglected to mention to the paranormal investigators that a demon girl jumped off the top of the wardrobe at them.. the clocks stopping at 3:07am was clearly much more of a concern. Haha


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2013)

Caravan of Courage: An Ewok Adventure


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 14, 2013)

Inception


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 16, 2013)

*Prometheus*

I... really fucking liked this movie. Aside from the fact that it was just naturally awesome, I also liked the general feeling of the whole thing. It felt like an actual 90's movie, even though it wasn't. I don't know if this was intentional or accidental, but it just gave me this comforting, nostalgic feeling.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 17, 2013)

Dark Skies.


Spoiler: about me and movie



IRL I've actually seen things. First a shadow figure outside my window and just recently a UFO (and I am not crazy).


----------



## Wrobel (Aug 17, 2013)

Willow





Me and my brother used to watch it all the time when we were kids.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 17, 2013)

*Equestria Girls  *I only watched or listened to the last like 20 minutes, and it wasn't really anything special.


----------



## septango (Aug 17, 2013)

cloud atlas, was pretty good


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 17, 2013)

Kick Ass 2


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 18, 2013)

*Amv Hell 3: The motion picture* fun fun stuff to rewatch, even if its like the 16th time I've seen it.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 19, 2013)

_*Jonny Quest*_:* Jonny's Golden Quest*:





I still have slight envy towards Jonny's perfectly coiffed hair...
The movie sequel to _The New Adentures of Jonny Quest_, and prequel to _The Real Adventures of Jonny Quest_. It sets the stage for the latter, particularly witrh the introduction of Jesse. Way more mature that _TNAoJQ_. Anime-like even! The animation is early-90s gorgeous. So is the music. Not for everyone, though, even Jonny Quest fans.

_*A Knight's Tale*_:





Fun to watch. Complete with feels. It's weird how the modern music (and details like painted highlights in hair) work! Have it on DVD, but watched it on TV.

*Wall-E*. Again. 
While on commercial break, watched *Jackass: The Movie*. Really tame compared to the 3rd one.

*Planes*.
It was surprisingly good. A bit on the predictable for a then-_Pixar_ production, but that's the only thing that shows off it's straight-2-DVD origins. Wish there were subtitles for Rochelle's French bits. And I prefer the Mexican representation here than on _Despicable Me 2_... even if _Planes_ continues the belief that the _Chupacabra_ is strictly a Mexican thing.
_*
Scooby-Doo! Stage Fright:*_ 




 A long-overdue _America's Got Talent_ spoof, complete with Linsey Stirling-like character. The car-chase really turns this movie around.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Rio.

I loved everything about the movie, but I can't help but walk away with a sense that something isn't complete.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 19, 2013)

Pacific Rim

I was in what I thought was the last 3D screening of it (but they're still showing it this week, even). Sat in one of the front rows. There was 4 other people in the theater. They all left during the ending credits and missed the bonus scene "Where's my god damn shoe?!"

It was pretty awesome. It was like... watching G Gundam mashed with Godzilla.
I have to admit that during the talking parts of the movie I was like "less talking, more giant robots!"
So, it could have used more giant robots. Because one can never have too many giant robots.
Everyone says that the best character is Hannibal, but I'd say the two comic relief nerds were the best. It was like watching Big Bang Theory.
Raleigh beating the crap out of that Aussie kid was probably the most enjoyable part of the movie.
Also, those giant robots needed more guns. Punching things is fun but didn't seem to injure the Kaiju very much. There needed to be more plasma rifles and swords. Yes, swords! There can never be enough swords. Or guns. Or robots. Yes.

There needs to be a Pacific Rim video game.
"Build your own custom mecha! Kick the shit out of giant lizards. Punch things. Trash entire cities while you kick ass. Fuck hot Japanese women. Blow shit up! Punch more things! CHEST ROCKETS! Cut things with your sword!"


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 20, 2013)

After years of waiting, I finally watched this movie:

*The Wraith *(1986):










​








​It was cheesy, cartoony and vague in some areas, but I enjoyed it. No regrets.



CrazyLee said:


> Dredd 2012
> And Megacity 1 looks too  much like an east Asian city like Shanghai or something, and not much  like a futuristic city. In fact, the whole movie didn't feel that  futuristic, with tech that could probably exist nowadays. Also, the  female judge is damn sexy.
> 
> Not the best plot, not the greatest movie, but entertaining, and of course better than the first.



I think they were trying to make it as plausible as possible, mixing elements from cities around the world. And when you survive an apocalypse, one can't expect a jump in futuristic technology.

And because I felt like sharing, here:







CrazyLee said:


> Pacific Rim
> 
> I have to admit that during the talking parts of the movie I was like "less talking, more giant robots!"
> So, it could have used more giant robots. Because one can never have too many giant robots.



Someone should tell Michael Bay that before he further ruins the _Transformers_. 

And you forgot one more reason:* Chicks dig giant robots:

*[video=youtube;gK3RZeJ86b4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gK3RZeJ86b4[/video]


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 22, 2013)

Fire in the Sky and Trance.
8/22 - Wall Street Money Never Sleeps
8/23 - Contact


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 28, 2013)

The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 29, 2013)

Percy Jackson 2.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 29, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> Percy Jackson 2.



I thought the first was meh. How was this one? I kinda want to watch it but it still feels like it could be a waste of time.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 30, 2013)

Cargo. A pleasant change from the hollywood stuff


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 30, 2013)

I recently watched *Scary Movie V (5)*, I had alot of good laughs, but sadly the storyline was terrible.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 30, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I thought the first was meh. How was this one? I kinda want to watch it but it still feels like it could be a waste of time.


I liked the first one, it had a lot of energy, wit, and fantasy that I liked, even have reading the books. The second film lacked a bit of this that but has still the amount of fantasy elements the book has. And Nathan Fillion. 
---
Elysium.


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 31, 2013)

Just rewatched the new les mis. Bloody frikkin brilliant rendition of one of the powerful musicals of all time.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone

My god. This movie did _not_ age well.


----------



## mcjoel (Aug 31, 2013)

equilibrium had no idea this movie existed until a couple of years ago.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 31, 2013)

I finally watched Kung Fu Panda 2, honestly one of the best films i've seen in a long whilst, next to the likes of Pacific Rim of course.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2013)

Iron Man 3

Reminded me of Blade Runner in a way. I'm not sure why.

That said, it was fucking awesome.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Beyond the Next Mountain:*






Not what I was expecting on a couple of levels. 

It's about the efforts of getting a Bible written in the local tribe's language, which would be easier if said tribe had a written language to begin with!
It's a vintagy flick, which quickly grabbed my attention.
It takes place in Northeast India and gives a bit of a history lesson on what was happening on that region (I didn't know that the Japanese went over there during WW2!). 

Overall a great, well-made and well-written movie let down by the DVD box cover and limited language choices (only 1).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 5, 2013)

Barbarella 

Tits in space!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 7, 2013)

Paul.
9/7- Matchstick Men.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2013)

Saw Kick-Ass 2 for the second time yesterday.

Never noticed that bit after the credits, haha.


----------



## Conker (Sep 8, 2013)

Saw the new Riddik movie today. It was a Riddik movie, which is what I wanted to see. Fun and stupid with some cool monsters and kills. 

But nothing more than that.


----------



## Pamuya-The-Blue (Sep 8, 2013)

Watched the end half of Beetlejuice again yesterday. I ran into the room as soon as I heard Day-O. c:


----------



## Wrobel (Sep 9, 2013)

Conker said:


> Saw the new Riddik movie today. It was a Riddik movie, which is what I wanted to see. Fun and stupid with some cool monsters and kills.
> 
> But nothing more than that.


 I dunno, that hyena/dog thing was kinda cool. And besides, it was hella better than the second one.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 9, 2013)

Because of Winn Dixie. My god, IT WAS ASS.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 9, 2013)

Knowing.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 9, 2013)

Wing Commander (1999)
Surprisingly good.
I hadn't seen a torpedo spaceboat since Starlancer.


----------



## Teal (Sep 9, 2013)

Disney's Hercules. I didn't like it.

I didn't care how much they "disneyfied" the original myths or all the plotholes. That didn't bother me at all.

I didn't like it because it was boring as hell.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 9, 2013)

'Searching for Sugarman' A documentary about Sixto Rodriguez, amusician from Detroit, and his massive popularity in South Africa during the apartheid all the while remaining unheard of in the U.S at the same time. Very interesting story.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 9, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> 'Searching for Sugarman' A documentary about Sixto Rodriguez, amusician from Detroit, and his massive popularity in South Africa during the apartheid all the while remaining unheard of in the U.S at the same time. Very interesting story.



Yay! More listeners. Good music too.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 9, 2013)

First half or so of *Demolition Man* then I went to bed.


----------



## Conker (Sep 9, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> I dunno, that hyena/dog thing was kinda cool. And besides, it was hella better than the second one.


I really liked the second movie! Though I haven't seen it since high school so it might not hold up 

But it was a pretty fun whatever it was.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 9, 2013)

I saw a few clips of Avatar a few days ago. I didn't watch it because movies like that make me feel slightly depressed.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Wing Commander (1999)
> Surprisingly good.



*Listen up everyone! There's a spy in the building! SPY!!! SPY IN THE BUILDING!* (JK)
If you don't get the joke, the villains in Wing Commander are anthro characters.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 11, 2013)

_*Rad*_ (1986):










​
Surprised to say that I liked it more than the other cult '80s film, *The Wraith*.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


>



Christ, is that the real cover?

Looks like something straight out of Sweet Bro & Hella Jeff.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 11, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Christ, is that the real cover?
> 
> Looks like something straight out of Sweet Bro & Hella Jeff.




*_Ahem_..*


> _*Rad*_ (_1986_)



Here's the other movie poster (yes, these are the movie posters) I thought of putting up here:






Better?

No? Then how about this promo then (not sure if it was used as a movie poster, though):





On a side note, the soundtrack is awesome! Too bad it only came on cassette or LP, both hard to find.


----------



## Teal (Sep 15, 2013)

Just watched Treasure Planet. I liked it.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 15, 2013)

Watched Rango again.

Jake is still best antagonist .


----------



## Demensa (Sep 15, 2013)

I can hardly remember...

It might have been Identity Thief. It was alright, just not my type of movie at all.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 17, 2013)

Continuing my 1980s BMX fix...

_*BMX Bandits*_:





The movie (made in 1983) is now 30 years young. It truly is the Australian '_Goonies_'.
It's awesome to not only have another window to the past, but taking place in another country, in this case Australia.
The dialogue is truly worth the purchase of the movie.



​


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 21, 2013)

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 21, 2013)

*Star Trek: Into Darkness*. Yeah I saw Wrath of Khan too, JJ Abrams.

No I didn't but I get the references. The many, many references.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 21, 2013)

Prisoners.


----------



## Conker (Sep 21, 2013)

Argo. That movie is fucking tits!


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 21, 2013)

This is the End. 
I love comedies that are so stupid that you start laughing at how stupid the movie is.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 22, 2013)

9.9/10 good movie
- .1 points because one of the characters wears a fedora even though he doesnt act like the average fedora dude


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 22, 2013)

Brave
I'm a sucker for Pixar.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 22, 2013)

Batsy said:


> Brave
> I'm a sucker for Pixar.


YES. Plus, Pixar has the craziest theory behind it! Check it out


----------



## rjbartrop (Sep 23, 2013)

In a theatre?  Oblivion.  Like Tron:Legacy, it's basically 2 hours of industrial design porn.

Right now, I have Madame Bovary playing in the background while I work


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 28, 2013)

*Iron Man 3*. Probably the dumbest superhero movie I've seen. Not the worst, mind you, but the dumbest.


----------



## Aggybyte (Sep 28, 2013)

Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs 2. It was quite tasteful. Ha ha food puns!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 28, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs 2. It was quite tasteful. Ha ha food puns!


I feel Aleu lurking . . .


Austin Powers :Gold Member. God damn that movie is hilarious.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 28, 2013)

Futurama: Bender's Big Score


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 29, 2013)

House of Flying Daggers.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 29, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> House of Flying Daggers.



I need to watch this. 

The Adjustment Bureau. It was great watching the guys in bowler hats, since the Observers in Fringe were based off these guys.


----------



## Conker (Sep 29, 2013)

Rewatched _Knowing_ the other night. It's a fun enough movie, but damn does it fall apart if you scrutinize the plot. 

Does some spooky things well though.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 29, 2013)

Conker said:


> Rewatched _Knowing_ the other night. It's a fun enough movie, but damn does it fall apart if you scrutinize the plot.
> 
> Does some spooky things well though.


Eh, I've seen Nick Cage in better, this was just meh.


Spoiler: About Knowing the Movie



If all else fails, it's aliens that predict the future and save _only _â€‹the children.


----------



## Conker (Sep 29, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> Eh, I've seen Nick Cage in better, this was just meh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: About Knowing the Movie
> ...


I've seen him in better as well, but I hadn't seen this movie in awhile and I figured why not.

I also like to think it was the aliens that caused all of the events and were merely cosmic pedophiles


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 3, 2013)

Conker said:


> I also like to think it was the aliens that caused all of the events and were merely cosmic pedophiles



I will never look at that movie the same way again.

***

Finally saw just about all the first bit of _*The Incredibles*_, which it's still technically the only _Pixar_ movie I haven't seen entirely.
Aside from watching the parts that I missed/forgotten, it clarified some questions and I got to appreciate the fantastic dialogue!
It also made me realize that this movie was quite a departure fo the studio in more ways than one.

I would like to mention that I went to a local orchestral concert event that played songs from the Pixar flicks. If there ever was a way to pump up the feels from those movies is to to strip them from dialogue and let the background music -accompanied by movie scenes from the respective song- to do the work.


----------



## Oneiric (Oct 4, 2013)

The Fox and the Hound


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2013)

*This Is the End*

This... was totally not what I was expecting _at all_. But I liked it.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 5, 2013)

Showed my friends Kung Fu Panda yesterday and we're watching KFP2 tonight. I love them so goood.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 6, 2013)

Gravity.

Very highly recommended. It's such a beautiful looking film.


----------



## Oneiric (Oct 6, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Gravity.
> 
> Very highly recommended. It's such a beautiful looking film.


I just saw Gravity in 3D yesterday and it was awesome!


----------



## Saga (Oct 6, 2013)

Salt.
Also, I've been meaning to see gravity at some point. Dont spoil it pls >.<


----------



## Conker (Oct 6, 2013)

Saw Gravity as well. It's enjoyable, though I think I missed something because I didn't leave it as blown away as many critics. 

But ti's a solid thriller and worth a viewing.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 13, 2013)

Captain Phillips.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Oct 14, 2013)

Just saw Captain Phillips today.  It was incredible. 9.5/10.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 15, 2013)

This is the End


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 15, 2013)

Tron, the soundtrack is fucking amazing


----------



## Art Vulpine (Oct 15, 2013)

Saw recently Rush and Captain Phillips. Both are really good.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 17, 2013)

*i watched a movie once








it was a video
*


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 18, 2013)

Thursday:* Iron Man 3* Good film, but not as good as the first two.
Saturday: *Kick Ass 2* I don't understand why my company is selling figures for this movie.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 20, 2013)

The Last Mimzy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 20, 2013)

Bambi said:


> i watched a movie once
> 
> it was a video



I don't get it.


----------



## Saga (Oct 20, 2013)

Bambi said:


> i watched a movie once
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*i watched a video once*






*



it was a movie*


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 21, 2013)

_*Runner Runner:*_






It was okay. Digged the twist in the end. But after reading some reviews, I have to agree with them, it's not perfect and not an original idea. Some characters could've given more while others barely gave anything at all.

On the upside, Deadmaus5 had a (very) small cameo appearance (how much of the movie budget was used to get him onboard?), and his music was refreshing. And the whole film was made in my home country.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 27, 2013)

The first 20 minutes of *Coming to America* for the tits and the dancing.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 28, 2013)

_Finally_, after waiting weeks for it to air and then some, I got to see this one a while back. Had it languishing in my DVR...

_*Transformers: Prime - Beast Hunters - Predacons Rising*_





It. Was. Great!! 
Admittedly, I expected more (1. Dinobots - because of new toys available and IDW promo pics  2. The entire Predacons toyline in all their glory  3. Airachnid), but what I got was more than satisfying. So many righteous twists..! 
Still, there seems to be some meat on the bone for this series... Guess I'll have to wait and see.

And because the pic above is not quite cool enough for me:


​


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 28, 2013)

*Oblivion *I don't think it's gonna win any awards, but it was a good movie non the less.


----------



## Nashida (Oct 28, 2013)

*Gravity.*

Although I didn't really _see _it, but more correctly _experienced_ it. If you want to see it, see it in IMAX3D. Any other way is not going to be the same.

I saw some snippets of the *Devil's Carnival*, but not much.


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

Saw Oblivion. 

I don't get why people liked it so much.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 29, 2013)

Watched Insidious last night. It was as good as I'd heard. 

My roomie and I were thoroughly spooped.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 30, 2013)

_*Abel's Field:*_




A little long, but good. No sugar-coating the obstacles the main characters face.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Oct 31, 2013)

After returning from a con this past weekend, I saw The Rocky Horror Picture Show with actors (fellow furries) and callbacks on a big screen. Despite a few sound issues, the movie was great, although I still don't know all the callbacks for each scene and line.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 31, 2013)

The World's End


Fuck yah!


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 31, 2013)

*Despicable Me 2: *Not too bad a film.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 1, 2013)

Finally was able to see this one. Was worried that they took it off the theaters too soon:

_*Rush:*_





That's the French poster. Wanted to share it instead of just the pic of the 2 main characters. 

About the movie, man was it gripping! It never got boring.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 2, 2013)

I saw The Human Centipede 2 ...

Ok. Now. I liked the first one if I'm being completely honest. There was good suspense. The antagonist was both hammy and frightening. I enjoyed it and it kind of freaked me out.
The sequel however was a step back in every way. It's like the director wanted to film as much disgusting gore into a movie as humanly possible and it was ... ew. I felt gross. 

Watch the first Human Centipede if you enjoy horror movies. I can honestly recommend that. Don't watch the second. It's fucking abysmal.


----------



## derpherp (Nov 2, 2013)

I saw Borat for the first time last night. it was funny as hell


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 3, 2013)

Arthur Christmas.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 6, 2013)

I went with a bunch of friends to see Ender's Game over the weekend.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 6, 2013)

Finally got a chance to see Scanners. I can see why it has such a cult following. The locales and music in particular were awesome.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 7, 2013)

_*Escape Plan:*_





I digged it. The ending twist was particularly enjoyable. I loved that it got this 80s-action-movie vibe seeping out of every pore of its being.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hell Baby
[video=youtube;fk7knZqUE68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk7knZqUE68[/video]
Really funny especially if you enjoy or have seen a lot of exorcism movies I'd highly recommend this for a sit. And like a GOOD horror comedy.
"Punch it! Punch that baby back to hell!"


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 9, 2013)

Dreaming's avatar reminded me that I've been meaning to give Attack the Block a watch.

So I'll be giving that a watch.

If this download ever finishes.


----------



## Jags (Nov 10, 2013)

Watched Now You See Me with t'missus t'missus friday night. It was pretty damn good, the plot is very cleverly written. Worth seeing.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 10, 2013)

kill...me...


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 10, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Watched Now You See Me with t'missus t'missus friday night. It was pretty damn good, the plot is very cleverly written. Worth seeing.



It was a damn good movie up until the end. It's not that the twist was bad... it's just that it was so poorly executed that it seemed like they just made that twist for the sake of making a twist.


----------



## Jags (Nov 10, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> It was a damn good movie up until the end. It's not that the twist was bad... it's just that it was so poorly executed that it seemed like they just made that twist for the sake of making a twist.



I enjoyed it, I didn't see it coming at all.

That said, they kinda just dropped a coupla points they bought up, like the whole cult theme that had going on. It came up, then went nowhere then just turned up again for no reason and went unresolved.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 10, 2013)

The Italian Job (2003).


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 10, 2013)

I just saw *Better Luck Tomorrow* on Friday with my family. It's from the director of the last two Fast & Furious movies though it's a better film than anything else the director has done to date.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 10, 2013)

Attack the Block

God damn, that was a lot better than I was expecting!


----------



## Conker (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll put another number in for _Now You See Me_ which was really good until the last six minutes where the shitty twist was so shitty it retroactively ruined everything before it by making  Ruffelo's actions nothing but plot holes. 

It's fun and worth a watch, but god damn.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 11, 2013)

Just got back from seeing *Gravity*. Very impressive on a technical level and was one of the more entertaining theater experiences that I've had.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;X0acFkIRu4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0acFkIRu4A[/video]
Malcolm Mcdowell is the man


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 11, 2013)

I saw Public Enemies. That clothing was so good. So many overcoats and collared shirts and vests.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 11, 2013)

Killing Them Softly.


----------



## Saga (Nov 11, 2013)

Blood and bone. Took place in the 90's and was about LA fight clubs. 

Its available on youtube but I wont link to it because b& risk


----------



## Kid Boruto (Nov 12, 2013)

I recently watched *R.I.P.D.*, *The Heat*, *The Internship*, and *This is the End*.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Attack the Block
> 
> God damn, that was a lot better than I was expecting!


I liked the idea of ultrablack predator aliens. You don't see that too often.


----------



## Nashida (Nov 12, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Just got back from seeing *Gravity*. Very impressive on a technical level and was one of the more entertaining theater experiences that I've had.



I LOVED Gravity. You didn't watch that movie, you experienced it. How did you see it? I splurged and saw it in IMAX 3D, and boy am I glad I did. It just swallowed me up, and I loved it.

Dad and I managed to catch *Prometheus *yesterday on one of the movie channels.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 12, 2013)

Nashida said:


> I LOVED Gravity. You didn't watch that movie, you experienced it. How did you see it? I splurged and saw it in IMAX 3D, and boy am I glad I did. It just swallowed me up, and I loved it.



I saw it in 3D as well. Honestly, 3D does nothing for me but the people I was with seemed to like it.


----------



## Nashida (Nov 12, 2013)

Usually I'm the same way, but both Avatar and Gravity seemed so good looking in 3D, that I doubt seeing them any other way will look just as good. As least the few times I've caught Avatar on Starz, anyway.

This afternoon I had some time to watch Raising Helen.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Nov 12, 2013)

Corpse's Bride.
Enjoyed everything about it, specially the character design.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Nov 12, 2013)

Woops. Ignore this.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 12, 2013)

Nashida said:


> Usually I'm the same way, but both Avatar and Gravity seemed so good looking in 3D, that I doubt seeing them any other way will look just as good. As least the few times I've caught Avatar on Starz, anyway.



They're both movies that you definitely need to see in the theater, otherwise you won't get the same experience. I hated Avatar, but at least it was nice to look at.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 23, 2013)

Curse of the Golden Flower.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 23, 2013)

The Departed.

Not the type of movie that gets onto my 'favourites' list, but still very, very good.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

The Fisher King


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 24, 2013)

Ocean's Twelve


----------



## Yaranaika (Nov 24, 2013)

Catching Fire.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 24, 2013)

Dick Figures: The Movie

... if that counts.

Yeah, that should count.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 24, 2013)

Only God Forgives
I am not getting the 37% on meta critic on this one... _Boring? _I had a chub throughout the entire movie and  went full boner by the end.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 24, 2013)

Blade Runner. First time watching it.

I felt like I didn't quite 'get' the movie. I mean, I thought it was good, but I feel as if I'm missing the real point of it.
Oh well, there's always time for a rewatch.


----------



## gmnchampion (Nov 25, 2013)

Catching Fire


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 28, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Blade Runner. First time watching it.
> 
> I felt like I didn't quite 'get' the movie. I mean, I thought it was good, but I feel as if I'm missing the real point of it.
> Oh well, there's always time for a rewatch.



You and the rest of the mainstream movie watching audience when first released.

My turn...
*

The Switch:*






I've been curious of this movie when it came out in theaters, but it was this month that I finally got to watch it at last, though I missed the first half-hour. A bit more bland than what I thought it'd be, but OK.

_*
Hachi: A Dog's Tale:*_





The Americanized version of the 1987 Japanese movie (which was truly based off the true story). Regardless, _THE FEELS...!_ I totally didn't expect that twist. And it's really well-made. It was hard for me to date the movie until near the end.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 28, 2013)

The last one I actually knew the name of I believe was Signs. Wonderful movie it was too. Gave me thrills. Its a shame the director has become more of a joke in recent days.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 28, 2013)

One scene made this whole movie for me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 28, 2013)

Edward Scissorhands

God damnit now I'm in a Tim Burton kind of mood.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 30, 2013)

Marvel's The Avengers.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

Ed Wood

This is unintentionally like the third Johnny Depp movie in a row.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Nov 30, 2013)

I recently watched both *Ender's Game (2013)* and *The Wolverine (2013)* .


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 1, 2013)

Pirates! Band of Misfits.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 1, 2013)

Independence Day. We just got our DVR working so we're watching a whole lot of movies as of late.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 1, 2013)

Welp, it was exactly what I thought it was going to be.

I actually watched this the same day as I watched The World's End. It's a good thing I didn't also watch Pirates: At World's End or else the universe might have exploded.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 2, 2013)

Heathers

Holy _shit_ that was a good movie.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 2, 2013)

Colour of Magic 1and 2.

I do so love Pratchett's universe and imagination.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 2, 2013)

Flight of the Navigator.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 4, 2013)

Tetsuo: The Iron Man

So weird but I loved the hell out of it. A Lot of fascinating cinematography.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Tetsuo: The Iron Man
> 
> So weird but I loved the hell out of it. A Lot of fascinating cinematography.



DUDE! I was just looking up the director who created that film the other day. Sadly most of his stuff is very expensive but I love extreme Asian flicks. Have you ever heard of Sion Sono? I hope to be seeing his movie 'Love Exposure' in a few weeks.

Anyway... the last movie I saw all the way was 'Blue is the Warmest Color.'


----------



## rjbartrop (Dec 8, 2013)

Quintet.  Basically, Robert Altman makes a Doctor Who episode


----------



## Demensa (Dec 8, 2013)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.

Man, I totally forgot how good it was.


----------



## Conker (Dec 8, 2013)

Thor 2, something something Dark World

Fun movie. I really liked it, though the pacing seemed a bit extreme. Final fight was awesome though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2013)

Armegeddon


----------



## Taralack (Dec 9, 2013)

The World's End with writer commentary.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 9, 2013)

Akira, it was so crazy and awesome, I couldn't believe what I had seen


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 9, 2013)

I recently watched both *Percy Jackson* movies, as well as the *Underworld Quadrilogy*.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 10, 2013)

Robot and Frank

Its on Netflix, please do yourself a favor and watch this movie.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 10, 2013)

The King of Pigs... damn creepy movie


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 11, 2013)

A few nights ago I watched Sofia Coppola's 'Marie Antoinette' and John Cameron Mitchell's 'Hedwig and the Angry Inch'. I'd seen both of them before but was sharing with friends who enjoyed each film for different reasons.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 12, 2013)

Thor : The Dark World.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Mother Teresa - In the Name of God's Poor *(Spanish version)*:





*
Not the right pic, but close. Serously, this movie was amazing. With a bigger budget and better editing, it could've been a contender. Yet the crappy DVD quality and made-for TV nature made it feel like a film of the 1970s.*

The Measure of a Man:*





Not what everybody was expecting. It's a nice movie, but it's more of a homage to a man than anything else. It didn't help that the stickler for detail in me pointed out every thing that was period incorrect. Not out loud, mind you.
_*

Frozen *_
It wasn't what I was expected. In the end I thought it was _cool_.



Kitsune Cross said:


> Akira, it was so crazy and awesome, I couldn't believe what I had seen



I missed that because the cable was broken, literally! Argh!!!


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 14, 2013)

Finally got round to watching Rio (love animation), was pretty good and pretty d'awww worthy.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 14, 2013)

Transformers 3
It sucked and rocked at the same time.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 14, 2013)

Just watched Mass Effect paragon lost, well i tried to, its appalling. Thought the animation was a bit naff compared to others i've seen plus the character designs are horrendous, i dont think they've ever seen a Krogan. Not to mention they dont even know anything about the game considering they are using shotguns and heavy pistols which for some reason are firing like a sub machine gun -_-


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## dukeydk (Dec 14, 2013)

Just watched Robin hood (disney's version) man its been so long since I seen it.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 15, 2013)

I watched Frozen in 3D, was aight. Looked great, story was eh, songs were pretty corny... but overall fine.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 15, 2013)

Brother Bear 2, better that i expected plus feely


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 16, 2013)

Brute Force (1947).I have to say, this is the first prison movie I actually liked, and it was black and white to boot.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 16, 2013)

Saw that this was going to be on toonami the other night. I said fuck that and drove to the japanese mall in Los Angeles. I need to go back to Little Tokyo more often, that place is rad and everyone seems really nice.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 16, 2013)

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 16, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Saw that this was going to be on toonami the other night. I said fuck that and drove to the japanese mall in Los Angeles. I need to go back to Little Tokyo more often, that place is rad and everyone seems really nice.


DANK. When it comes to great movies Summar Wars is one of those. Dat badass grandma.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 17, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> DANK. When it comes to great movies Summar Wars is one of those. Dat badass grandma.


I cried, bad. I had to witness the same thing when my g-ma passed with my uncle furiously trying to revive her when I was 17.  

Captain Bringdown out


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 19, 2013)

*The Cross and the Switchblade:
*





I expected more from this movie. It's not perfect. You don't feel the change that the main protagonist has been making around him even if they tell you otherwise. The on-again/off-again heroin addict didn't help. It is a fascinating trip back to early-1970s New York.
I am interested in the special feature that shows one of the real people whose movie is based on.


----------



## dawgz (Dec 19, 2013)

Pantheworkers said:


>



One of my co workers begged me to go to the midnight premeire.   It was a good movie and the first one I've been to in over a year.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 19, 2013)

Sherlock Holmes, 1999
Best 25 minutes of my life so far media-wise.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 20, 2013)

Akira.
Movie was great. Animation was awesome. But after it I'm still not entirely sure what "Akira" is or what even happened in the last half hour of it.


----------



## TobyDingo (Dec 20, 2013)

_Cloud Atlas_...... What the fuck.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> _Cloud Atlas_...... What the fuck.


It takes more than one watch to get it.

I saw Terry Pratchett's Going Postal last night.
I quite liked it. Discworld is such a great setup


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2013)

Watching Wolves, a documentary from 1996, watching it right now, about half way through its awesome. The soundtrack is awesome, there is a drum beat in there that was ripped into Halo, never knowing this i was pretty hypped when one of my favorite soundtracks started playing whils watching some awesome wolf action. If that wasnt enough some indian kinda stuff is playing now, the same tracks my mum used to play years ago, im getting nostalgic and super hyped at the same time :3


----------



## TobyDingo (Dec 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It takes more than one watch to get it.
> 
> I saw Terry Pratchett's Going Postal last night.
> I quite liked it. Discworld is such a great setup


I have several theories but none of them add up. Bit of a mind fuck and quite hard to watch but i liked it.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2013)

Fast forward 10 minutes and my mood is utterly shattered by footage of wolves being shot to death...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It takes more than one watch to get it.
> 
> I saw Terry Pratchett's Going Postal last night.
> I quite liked it. Discworld is such a great setup


Terry Pratchett is by far one of my favorite authors of all time. Ive read all of Discworld and many of his other amazing written works. Its a goddamn shame he was diagnosed with Alzheimers disease, and I dont blame him one bit for wanting to take his own life when it gets to bad. My grandmother suffered from the same disease and she was miserable her last couple years of life. Even his daughter understands him wanting to blow his brains out when he goes beyond the stages of early Alzheimers. Id do the same if I was nearing that point of that horrible illness.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 21, 2013)

Elysium.
It was good, and I think the gore deserves an extra mention for realism. 
I've browsed enough 4chan to know what it looks like when a face gets torn off in combat and this was very close to it.

And I spotted Kryptic Minds on the soundtrack and recognized the song. Checked the OST later for confirmation.
It was out of place in the movie, didn't quite fit the scene, but it was great the band gets recognition for their great work.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 22, 2013)

Saving Grace (the British movie by Craig Ferguson, not the TV show).


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

Paprika. I seen it first on 4chan and then there was a couple of videos on YouTube of it. I might actually go and watch the full movie somewhere.


----------



## QuarterDollar (Dec 22, 2013)

_Frozen_, which I've seen twice. Probably my favorite thing at the moment, I adored it. I highly recommend.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 22, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Elysium.
> It was good, and I think the gore deserves an extra mention for realism.
> I've browsed enough 4chan to know what it looks like when a face gets torn off in combat and this was very close to it.
> 
> ...



Also loved it, Neill Blomkamp is deffiniately a favorite director of mine. I thought the robot designs looked familiar and it turns out an artist i was watching on DA worked on it, the robot designs were pretty kick ass in it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 23, 2013)

The Hobbit : The Desolation of Smaug.


----------



## Pine (Dec 23, 2013)

The Avengers

it never gets old for me


----------



## Lone Wolf 98 (Dec 23, 2013)

Insidious chapter 2 ;-; its scary as f***


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 24, 2013)

Lone Wolf 98 said:


> Insidious chapter 2 ;-; its scary as f***



That was a hell of a lot better than i thought it was going to be aswell, interesting story for once in recent paranormal films it was interesting how it tied into the first one.


----------



## Conker (Dec 25, 2013)

_Frozen_. Holy shit what an amazing movie. Just. God damn. I figured it would be good given what was said, but I really loved it. 



TobyDingo said:


> _Cloud Atlas_...... What the fuck.


Love that movie so much. Not really sure what you're having problems with.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 25, 2013)

Watched Planes over at the fiance's mother's house.

It was pretty good. I liked it better than Cars.
It was actually kind of fucking dark, for a Disney movie, with all of the military guy's squadron dying on-screen, and him living with the guilt that it was his fault.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 27, 2013)

Desolation of Smaug.

It takes a lot for me to say something sucks, but hot damn was this movie one burning mess. Pun totally intended.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 28, 2013)

Never hit the_ post_ button and suddenly hit the S_top_ on your toolbar, kids.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 28, 2013)

Re-watched Pixar's _*Up*_ so two of my friends and even my mom could watch it for the first time. Made it into a nice little movie night. And yes, they thoroughly enjoyed it.

_*Coach Carter:*_





A gift to my mom. While it's longer than I thought it'd be, it doesn't get boring. While Jackson is the star, I was surprised at the familiar faces that appeared.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 28, 2013)

Frozen.
It was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 30, 2013)

*El Cuarto Rey Mago (The Fourth Wise Man)*(1985):





Amazing TV movie adaptation of the story about how this wise man's plans didn't go according to plan, the things he (re)learned and how he ultimately gave the greatest gift to the King of Kings.
Martin Sheen (Charlie Sheen's father) was the man.

And now for sometheing _completely_ different...
_*
Jurassic Park III *_(2001)_*:*_





I've finally watched it, beginning to end. Not my favorite _Jurassic Park_ flick (they ruined Alan and Ellie's relationship), it did have it's moments. I finally got all the jokes. And the Pteranodons finally got the limelight. 
Good movie, but not the best. Then what can you expect when it's not based on the books or not directed by Steven Spielberg? I still remember my friends and me anxiously waiting for it to hit theaters...
On the other hand, it kinda makes me want to revisit the second movie again.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 30, 2013)

decided to watch the full movies for the first time in 5+ years, never realy got to see them from start to finish, still have 2 parts left!


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 30, 2013)

Just saw Hot Shots: Part Deux and it was hilarious.


----------



## Sar (Dec 30, 2013)

I heard this is incredibly shit


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh cool, this thread is still going. I got Netflix recently so I've been watching a ton of random shit.

*Thor*: Pretty decent, if a little cheesy
*9*: A nice little film
*Punisher: War Zone*: Haha what the fuck is this thing. I'm not sure if it's serious or a silly black comedy. It's shit, but wonderfully OTT in places.
*The Godfather*: Meh, a bit slow for my liking really, but at least I've finally seen it now
*Snatch*: Good shit
*War Games*: Pretty enjoyable, and really like the last 10 minutes or so. 
*Requiem for a Dream*: OH MY GOD THE FEELS
*Wall-E*: Adorable and entertaining
*Real Steel*: Would've liked it better if it didn't have the father/son thing crowbarred into it like the War of the Worlds film
*Sin City*: Just as enjoyable as the comic, which is good
*Battlestar Galactica Season 2 (one episode)*: I forgot how much I hated the fucking camera work. It only made everything else seem so much worse. I couldn't be bothered to watch any more.
*The Hunger Games*: Kinda good but I thought the ending was a bit of a cop-out.
*Tucker & Dale vs Evil*: A hilarious reversal of the usual "Kids go to a cabin in the woods" theme


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 31, 2013)

Dreamland.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 31, 2013)

Spaceballs: The Movie


----------



## Saga (Dec 31, 2013)

Boyz N the hood
Watched because swoozie said it had an important message 
It did, but required a lot of inference.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 31, 2013)

Saw The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug in the cinema. Woo, it's got a talking dragon! Haha.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 1, 2014)

Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues.


----------



## Inpw (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm watching Event Horizon right now. Haven't seen this thing in ages.


----------



## Neybulot (Jan 9, 2014)

I only just now got around to watching Despicable Me 2 in 3D at the local low-cost theater. Wish I had seen it when it was all the way back in regular theaters.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 9, 2014)

The last movie I saw in a theater was Saving Mr. Banks. It was interesting seeing how a book became a movie and how real life sometimes inspires what an author writes about. 

The last movie I've watched on TV was The Warriors.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 10, 2014)

Her


A fantastic film, finally a recent movie that isnt utter shit. I was blown away by how *good *this movie was. Definitley made up for that sad sack of shit known as Anchorman 2, goddamn what a letdown.


----------



## Valtyr (Jan 11, 2014)

The last one I watched/heard was Despicable Me.  XD


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Punnchy (Jan 13, 2014)

Groundhog Day - didn't plan on finishing it, but did.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 13, 2014)

_*Dallas Buyers Club:*_





The cast _really_ went all in portraying their characters. Wish the set crew would've been as dedicated. Stupid Lamborghini Aventador poster. Whoever let that appear in not one but multiple scenes in a movie that's set in the mid-1980s (not 2012) deserves to be fired. As if Lamborghini ever needed product placement... _*

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty:
*_





Didn't know this was a (2nd) film adaptation based on a story. But under the _Papa John's, Life magazine_ and _Cinnabon_ product placement is a good movie with really nice twists, though the shark bit might be a little over the top for some.

_* Scooby-Doo! Camp Scare:*_





Believe it or not, the movie actually looks better than this quality box art (something that's often lacking in Scooby movies). I felt that the ending wrapped up things a little too quickly.

Robin Hood Men In Tights:





First time I watched it was on TV, with some bits cut out and that was years ago. Watched it with some friends. Didn't realize how many more stars were in it. 

_*Ring the Bell:*_





Good movie, with really good messages, like how things like family and a higher calling, if you truly believe are the better choices in life, there won't be regrets for making said choices. Part of me thought the full _Casting Crowns_ song was filler, but its message complemented the movie, even if it felt that it dragged on.

_*How to Train Your Dragon:*_





Saw it on Blu-Ray for the first time. I've forgotten how _gorgeous_ this movie is. It's easy to forget how hopeless the main protagonist was before meeting his dragon when watching the TV series.

_*Invictus:*_





Been curious of this one since it came out. It had more going for it than what I gave it credit for, because it was also a sports culture history lesson. Really good.


----------



## Dire Newt (Jan 13, 2014)

Calling this movie "over-the-top" would be an incredible understatement.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 13, 2014)

Saw *Frozen* yesterday a second time as it is its last week running. Really fun movie. Not quite as memorable as Tangled for me (which reaaaally surprised me 2 years ago), but really nicely done. Oh and the short just before is Fan-tastic, breathing tender nostalgia to old movies and Disney history.

Also, I saw The Wolf of Wall Street last week. Kinda long, but really cool. Especially Di Caprio, who is the most despicable character I've ever witnessed in a movie*
* Then again, my movie knowledge is quite lacking as of now, but should go better in the next few months


----------



## malk (Jan 13, 2014)

Currently watching Francis Ha and it's feakin' hilarious.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 14, 2014)

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty : Definitely not one of the Greatest but definitely a feel good movie that plays it safe. Though the photography in this film is fantastic and some shots are beautiful. Also, most of the twists are quite predictable, but the "zoning out" scenes are cleverly placed and not overused, which was my main concern before seeing it. So yeah, can be watched 

 Though I want to go to Iceland now...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Inpw (Jan 18, 2014)

Another old epic one.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 18, 2014)

Watched Lone Survivor as well. A very good yet very sad movie that paints as best a picture of war as Saving Private Ryan and Zero Dark Thirty does.


----------



## soak (Jan 18, 2014)

Oldboy, english dubbed. Good movie but the dubbing wasn't that great.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 18, 2014)

Appleseed, the 2004 CGI remake.  It still doesn't do justice to the comic book series, but it's a far sight better than the '88 OVA, especially with character depth.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 18, 2014)

The Conjuring. Yawn worthy at best, poor creature design, and a flimsy story.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 19, 2014)

*Grabbers*: Irish people get drunk and fight off murdersquid. Good stuff.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 19, 2014)

True Legend




soak said:


> Oldboy, english dubbed. Good movie but the dubbing wasn't that great.


That movie was fucked up.


----------



## malk (Jan 20, 2014)

The most beautiful movie I have ever seen.


----------



## gwenlynnova (Jan 20, 2014)

Disney's The Little Mermaid, with my friends on Saturday.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 21, 2014)

*Frozen* -Way too many fucking songs.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 21, 2014)

I think it might have been Toy Story 3, the van in front of us had a fairly large flip down screen on the drive home from FurCon. I wasn't driving at the time fyi, Im not an idjit.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 23, 2014)

*Hott Fuzz *with the gf.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 24, 2014)

The Nut Job


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Lone Survivor


----------



## Coyote Club (Jan 24, 2014)

The Hurt Locker


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Verok (Jan 25, 2014)

Metropolis


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 26, 2014)

Verok said:


> Metropolis



Which one?  The 1927 Fritz Lang silent live-action version, or the 2001 Katsuhiro Otomo animated version?

Both are definitely worth it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 26, 2014)

Zoolander


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 26, 2014)

​


----------



## Verok (Jan 27, 2014)

ArielMT said:


> Which one?  The 1927 Fritz Lang silent live-action version, or the 2001 Katsuhiro Otomo animated version?
> 
> Both are definitely worth it.



The 1927 Fritz Lang Live-Action Version. I watched a remix of it w/t sound effects. Here is the link if your interested.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 29, 2014)

*Pitch Black -* Vin is an awesome actor.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Punnchy (Feb 3, 2014)

*Escape Plan** - *Not a bad film.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 3, 2014)

Where the Buffalo Roam


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 3, 2014)

Reservoir dogs

Epic

I don't know why it takes me so much time to watch the good movies


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 3, 2014)

_*How To Train Your Dragon:*_





What started out as just watching the bonus content, turned into an impromptu movie night on a work day. ^^;

_*
Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey:*_





Had a little cousin at home, so we watched it. It's been years since  I personally last saw it. Far more dynamic without all the TV  commercials. Didn't know Michael J. Fox and Sally Field lent their  voices for this flick.
 Now I kinda want to see the sequels since all the  scenes that I thought were from the sequels were in this movie.

_*
One Piece Movie 7: The Giant Mechanical Soldier of Karakuri Castle:*_





That's the better-looking poster. Too bad it's so small.
 Nami and Robin looked _gorgeous!_ The movie was great as well, showing the origin of one of Luffy's signature attacks. 
Be warned though: funky CGI.

_*Bonhoeffer - Agent of Grace:*_





A minister takes part in the German resistance against the Third Reich. Questions on morality ensue.
The movie is good, though they're some bits that will confuse you. The editing may/may not help.

_*Cheaper by the Dozen* (2003)_: A sibling watched it for a class project. Don't ask. Wasn't so bad. What I enjoyed most was taking a trip back to 2003 and see many famliar faces.

_*Warm Bodies:*_





Been curious about this one since it came out. Was surprisingly funny. The script was great!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## DrDingo (Feb 4, 2014)

I watched Kick-Ass the other day.
It was actually really good. I previously thought that it was some sort of spoof movie, not something with a proper narrative!


----------



## dialup (Feb 4, 2014)

My boyfriend made me watch Club Dredd last night. It wasn't that funny. 2/10 would fall asleep again.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 4, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I watched Kick-Ass the other day.
> It was actually really good. I previously thought that it was some sort of spoof movie, not something with a proper narrative!


Don't watch the second one,  it will dissapoint you mucho grande.

Last movie I saw was Good Burger.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 6, 2014)

Jackass Number Two
If I hadn't been  drunk, I think I would have walked out several times.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 6, 2014)

_*Big Stan:*_






I've never heard of this movie until a buddy of mine showed it to me and we watched it. As far as Rob Schneider flicks go, this one's pretty good. And there are many great lines:

Stan Minton: _Damn it man, I'm rich! I wanted some of that O.J. Justice._

Stan Minton: _[shouting] I will be unrape-able!
_
The Master: _Next time use more tongue_. 
Stan Minton: _That's what she said. 
 [The Master punches Stan in the stomach]_ 

I could go on.

I've also seen part of *Air Bud: World Pup* and _Disney's *Tarzan*_. Clearly, the former is for little kids._ Tarzan_, OTOH... the feels, bro.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 8, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Don't watch the second one,  it will dissapoint you mucho grande.


Ah, well I just watched that film with my family last night. It was.. entertaining, but in a different way.
Less of the serious stuff, but there were comedic stupid villains instead of a gangster mafia. That's it in a nutshell.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 8, 2014)

Despicable Me 2 \:3/

Probably going to be watching the Lego Movie with friends soon.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 8, 2014)

_*One Piece Film: Strong World:*_





Yes, they dressed up like that. Yes, they used guns, but only briefly. Yes, it's a jigsaw puzzle box art, but it's cooler than most of the other pics.
The 10th _One Piece_ movie. Eiichiro Oda, _One Piece_'s creator, wrote and oversaw its making.
The crew face a former rival of Gol D. Roger, one who's been mentioned and appeared briefly in the series.

_*I'm In Love With a Church Girl:*_





If only finding the right girl in church was that easy...
Saw this one in Spanish. A good movie, though at near 2 hours, I found it to be a bit long. It's got some rough edges (it brings up some questions), but it's a solid cinematic production. It may bring up the free will vs. predestination debate.
If only finding a girl in church was that easy...


----------



## Yaranaika (Feb 8, 2014)

Hitchcock's _The Birds_.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 15, 2014)

_Stalingrad_

As depressing and brutal as Das Boot.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 15, 2014)

_*The Butler:*_





What the main character had to go through in the first scenes of the movie is one of the most hardcore I've ever seen, which being based on a true story, makes it even more staggering.
My only complaint is that they chose some actors that barely looked like the characters they were playing (mostly the Presidents). 
To a lesser extent, they skimmed over the "unpopular" Presidents like Ford and Carter (you mean to tell me nothing was worth telling during their respective stays at the White House?). Yeah, I know they're time constraints, but still...

_*The LEGO Movie:*_




I loved Benny. He was great.
My thoughts found here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...t-Lego-Movie?p=4559163&viewfull=1#post4559163

_*The Book of Ruth - Journey of Faith:*_





It was really slow, but it picks up a third of the way in.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Carnau (Feb 16, 2014)

The first Matrix. I admire the action scenes as much as the other fan does, but what always gets me is the in-depth philosophy of the first two movies.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Machete.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 18, 2014)

Watched A Scanner Darkly about this time last night. Loved Robert Downey Jr's performance, and Woody Harrelson was hilarious. Overall 7.5/10


----------



## KOfoxing (Feb 19, 2014)

Last one I watched was Dancer in the Dark.
 Cried my eye sockets dry.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 20, 2014)

Game of Thrones Season One on blue-ray. I've seen the whole series, introducing my husband too it. ^^


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 20, 2014)

Fernin said:


> Game of Thrones Season One on blue-ray. I've seen the whole series, introducing my husband too it. ^^


My husband and his friend tried getting me into it, I just dont have the interest. My friends and family always talking about it kinda ruined it for me I guess, same with all the spoofs I've seen on TV.


OT-Blade


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 20, 2014)

_*RoboCop*_ (2014):





I really liked it. Could've used one more action scene and it would've been be even better. Maybe a tinge of editing, but otherwise very good.
To say that seeing RoboCop without his armor was impressive is an understatement. Even heard a little kid crying right when he was shown in the flesh -so to speak- for the second time.
There's still social criticism, but it's more subtle. 
Yes, it's 'PG-13' vs the original's 'R', but there's no need to push the violence envelope (it's unnecessary).
This movie had me thinking of the _RoboCop_ franchise as a whole. There's untapped potential here for great stories. It makes me want to check out the old cartoon series as well as the comic books. Even the original movie sequels that I haven't seen.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2014)

Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey

Saw it was on Netflix and thought I'd watch it for shits and giggles while I eat dinner. Forgot how cheap the special effects were, haha. That bit about kissing grandma is still horrifying though.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 21, 2014)

Just watched the film Red. Hell, it was awesome!

This gets me thinking- In modern-day action movies, the hero normally uses a gun as their weapon. But what I'd like to see is a hero using say, a grenade launcher! Y'know, just directly hitting the bad guys and making them explode. A grenade to the face is sure to be spectacular!


----------



## Conker (Feb 22, 2014)

Last movie I watched was _Jackie Brown_. Can't go wrong with Tarentino. Bit more subdued than some of his other flicks, but it was a fun movie.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 23, 2014)

Green street hooligans, english hooligans looks like pussies compared to my country's hooligans, amazing movie anyway


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 23, 2014)

_The Lego Movie_

A certain 'realm' in the film's fictional world reminded me why I don't leave FA


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 24, 2014)

Harry Brown

Michael Caine shoots some chavs. Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Punnchy (Feb 25, 2014)

*The Fantastic Mr. Fox* decent film I gotta say.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 25, 2014)

Repo Man (1984)


----------



## DMAN14 (Feb 26, 2014)

Everything or Nothing: the Untold Story of 007

Pretty interested, I'm glad I watched it

[video=youtube;aO3LCPX4gIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO3LCPX4gIU&amp;list=TL_zg7YbtOPpA[/video]


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 1, 2014)

In theaters, it was "Thor: The Dark World" and "The Secret Life Of Walter Mitty"

The last movies I actually watched were "Black Hawk Down" and "Enemy At The Gates". They were back-to-back on FX the other day and both respectable movies IMO, with "Black Hawk Down" being the superior of the two by a pretty wide margin.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 8, 2014)

Frozen


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 15, 2014)

Saw Mr. Peabody and Sherman last night. Pretty good movies and a bit of a nostalgia trip since I remember seeing reruns of the segment on The Rocky and Bullwinkle Show.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 17, 2014)

Captain Phillips. That film about the bloke on a boat. And there are pirates.
It was actually pretty good. Then again, it was Oscar nominated. Maybe it won something, I don't know.

Still, I feel that there are many hidden gems in movies that never get attention. Certain genres, like action, that rarely get nominated unless they're artistic or deeply meaningful in some sorta way.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 18, 2014)

_*JesÃºs *_(Jesus, 1979):





I was a kid when I first saw this movie. The cruxifiction left quite an impression. It does its best to try and summarize the Carpenter of Nazareth. It may seem simple and quaint by today's standards, but the message's there. Plus, I like the look.
_*
Drive*_ (2011):





Finally got to see it. 
It was good. Liked the melancholic vibe it exuded all through the film, as well as the soundtrack, particulary Kavinsky's _Nighcall_ and Electric Youth's _A Real Hero_. They're from my favorite genres. 
But if they'd chosen any other generic action-movie star or a generic soundtrack, as well as a different look/ film style, it would have done _way_ worse.
The only thing that I didn't like was the prefectly-drivable-after-being-used-as-a-battering-ram car. The movie had quite a down-to-earth feel to it, and that almost ruined it for me.


----------



## Pantheros (Mar 18, 2014)

hated it. i was expecting some clever and exiting medieval comedy adventure.... didnt get it


----------



## LupusLuciferus (Mar 18, 2014)

I just finished watching Conquistador de la Luna. WOW! It's so hilariously bad that it's almost on the same level as Plan 9 from Outer Space. It's so much fun to watch =)
[video=youtube;Jk7-pDrkAjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk7-pDrkAjs[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 18, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> In theaters, it was "Thor: The Dark World" and "The Secret Life Of Walter Mitty"The last movies I actually watched were "Black Hawk Down" and "Enemy At The Gates". They were back-to-back on FX the other day and both respectable movies IMO, with "Black Hawk Down" being the superior of the two by a pretty wide margin.


I like both, but Enemy cant hold a candle next to Black.  Besides, Enemy was so far from the book it made little sense if you've read the book before watching the movie.



NerdyMunk said:


>


I still need to watch this. I hope its still on Netflix.

Anyway lastnight I watched Kick Ass and tonight Kick Ass 2 when my other half gets home from work.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 18, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I like both, but Enemy cant hold a candle next to Black.  Besides, Enemy was so far from the book it made little sense if you've read the book before watching the movie.



Enemy was kinda ruined for me by historical inaccuracies, mainly the presence of so many PU's in 1942 Stalingrad when most of those didn't hit the front until early in 1943, so the Soviet sniper rifles should have either been PEM's (Zaitsev was known to have carried a PEM in Stalingrad) or SVT's...and a lot of the Soviet stuff in that movie never happened in Stalingrad, earlier, yes, but not there...and Jude Law looked nothing like the real Vassili Zaitsev, he was sort and kinda pudgy. But Ed Harris was a total badass in that movie.

Moral of that story: turn off your inner military historian if you ever actually want to enjoy a movie.

Back on topic:

"Letters From Iwo Jima" and now "Gran Torino"


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 22, 2014)

Thor 2


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Son of God:*





The expanded version from the hit TV mini-series, minus the controversial Obama-Satan. It's that reason (its TV origins) why one should cut 'em some slack on all the CGI architecture. 
Hope it gets a boost in attendance as Easter get closer.

_*Mr. Peabody & Sherman*_:





Admittedly, I wasn't so keen on seeing it, but I was invited (that and the fact that I was the driver).
Despite being silly, there is cleverness imbued in it. I got a kick out of the baby Moses scene! And you gotta love Patrick Warburton/Agamemnon!
If the commercials left ya a bit confused, watch the movie, it'll clear everything up as well as leave you pleasantly surprised.
And yes, I watched the original cartoons.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 6, 2014)

Kick ass 2 again


----------



## Eiriol (Apr 10, 2014)

I believe it was:






And of course I cried again and sang along to everything xD

Love it <3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 10, 2014)

Macgruber


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 10, 2014)

Soooo... I've seen quite a few movies recently. *Cap'n Murrica 2* was stupid, clever and all-around awesome. I loved the Winter Soldier, despite him being a one-note character, his design was cool. *Her*... Couldn't take this movie seriously, mostly for game-related reasons and the fact the A.I love interest named herself after my sister, so that didn't help. And yesterday I went and saw *Noah*. Yup, that's some Darren Aronofski alright. Despite me not giving a damn about religion, I enjoyed it quite a lot.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 12, 2014)

Worst fucking film, got interesting half-way through and ended on a very confusing note. However the CGI and parts that were interesting were very good.


----------



## Toddcopper (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Harbinger (Apr 12, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Finally got to see it.
> It was good. Liked the melancholic vibe it exuded all through the film, as well as the soundtrack, particulary Kavinsky's _Nighcall_ and Electric Youth's _A Real Hero_. They're from my favorite genres.
> But if they'd chosen any other generic action-movie star or a generic soundtrack, as well as a different look/ film style, it would have done _way_ worse.
> The only thing that I didn't like was the prefectly-drivable-after-being-used-as-a-battering-ram car. The movie had quite a down-to-earth feel to it, and that almost ruined it for me.



Back in college they were going crazy about Drive with hype, and it introduced me to Kavinsky who is now one of my favorite artists. Been dying to see the film ever since, bastard netflix or lovefilm dont have it though -_-

As for the most recent film i havent seen before i just finished watching The Raid finally, it was fucking awesome. Im dying to see Rio 2 but it'll probably take a year to be on netflix <_<


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;yobHD7pFtLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yobHD7pFtLo[/video]

LUCHA FILMS. Greatest export of Mexico to Texas.


----------



## Toddcopper (Apr 13, 2014)

The Pirates! Band Of Misfits 9/10
Adventurews of Tintin 10/10


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 13, 2014)

Bridge Over the River Kwai.



Great fucking movie.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 14, 2014)

Second viewing of Winter Soldier. Buckyyyyyy x3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 17, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Back in college they were going crazy about Drive with hype, and it introduced me to Kavinsky who is now one of my favorite artists. Been dying to see the film ever since, bastard netflix or lovefilm dont have it though -_-
> 
> As for the most recent film i havent seen before i just finished watching The Raid finally, it was fucking awesome. Im dying to see Rio 2 but it'll probably take a year to be on netflix <_<



If you have the _Esquire_ TV channel, keep your eyes peeled for _Drive_. It's where I watched it. Edited for TV but still...
If you must wait for_ Rio 2_, trust me it's worth it.

_*The Doctor:*_





Documentary of basketball player Jules Erving. Watch it on Youtube. Now.

_*God's Not Dead:*_





Really, _really_ good. Bittersweetness keeps it down to earth. 

_*Non-Stop:*_





Better than what I expected.

_*Dirty Harry *_and _*Magnum Force:*_





Goodness were these movies ahead of their time! Can't wait to see the remaining sequels.

_*Rocky V:*





Still_ haven't seen the first few minutes.

_*Rio 2:*_




WAY better than what expected. My friends and me laughed our butts off at the jungle audition scene! 
*
Blues Brothers*:





It's been awhile. I'm stilll finding new stuff about it!
 Admittedly, I've only watched it on TV, so imagine my suprise when I realized that it was not only originally an 'R' rated movie, but they gave it uncut on prime-time television!! I wonder how _AXS TV_ channel pulled that off...


----------



## Toddcopper (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## DorotheaH (Apr 18, 2014)

'Lord of the rings', 'Lolita ( 1997)' and 'blood, tea and red strings'


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## RockerFox (Apr 19, 2014)

Divergent. In a word: Disappointment


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 19, 2014)

Legend of the Guardians The Owls of Gahoole.​​


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 19, 2014)

Anchorman 2

Apparently Ron Burgandy had visited my home town.


----------



## Benji (Apr 19, 2014)

These are the most memorable movies I watched this month.  I watched a bunch.

I also got to see a silent movie accompanied by a full live orchestra last weekend.  Probably one of the most surprisingly cool experiences of my life.


----------



## Toddcopper (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 26, 2014)

I absolutely love this movie, even though the whole thing is in Japanese with English subtitles.






and as anyone who checked the "Things that make you cry" thread would know,  "Gran Torino".


----------



## Toddcopper (Apr 26, 2014)

Stuart Little 1999.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 26, 2014)

Ghostrider


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 26, 2014)

_*Demetrius and the Gladiators *_(1954)_*: *_





VHS, bitches.
Sequel to _The Robe_. Goodness, I forgot how great this movie was, historical innacuracies and all. Everyone was great, but the guy that played Caligula was amazing. The tiger fight alone was amazing. Not bad for a 60 year-old flick.



Kept following tradition...



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Since it was Easter, my family followed tradition:
> 
> _*Ben-Hur*_ (Blu-Ray):
> 
> ...







Charlton Heston is the man!

*The Way:*





It's great to know that Emilio Estevez has been keeping himself busy, cranking out quality works like this. The fact that this was a father-son project makes it even better.


----------



## Toddcopper (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Harbinger (May 5, 2014)

Finally got round to watching Princess Mononoke, was pretty good and feely. Watched 90% of the subbed one but had to finish with the dubbed as the players went wrong. So did everything really end as nicely as it did or was the forest spirit really dead?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 7, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Finally got round to watching Princess Mononoke, was pretty good and feely. Watched 90% of the subbed one but had to finish with the dubbed as the players went wrong. So did everything really end as nicely as it did or was the forest spirit really dead?



You really think nature can die? 

_*Senna:*_




Been wanting to watch it. That dude was full of WIN in every sense of the word.

_*Crossing Delancey:*_





Mom's idea. The critics were right. The actress that played the little old lady stole the show.

_*The Enforcer*_ and *Sudden Impact*:





Both were good. I can see why _The Enforcer_ caught flak. I blame the weak villains. IMO, _Sudden Impact_ did hark back to the dramatic intensity of the first movie.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 7, 2014)

DeadGirl


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 8, 2014)

On Sunday.
2/5.​


----------



## Toddcopper (May 9, 2014)




----------



## NerdyMunk (May 10, 2014)

Friday -





4/5.
Saturday -




3/5.​


----------



## Toddcopper (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Taralack (May 15, 2014)

Oh I guess we're into posting pictures of the movie poster now.






Without spoiling anything it was FUCKING AMAZING AND EVERYONE NEEDS TO WATCH IT


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 15, 2014)

_*Monty Python's The Meaning of Life:*_




Nothing, and I mean NOTHING can prepare you for this flick. Yes, they did give the meaning (not that it will be the answer everybody was looking). 
I also learned that _SundanceTV_ doesn't do censors.

And now, for something completely different (see what I did there?)...
_*
A Man Called Peter:*_




A well-made 1955 movie about a revolutionary preacher. The DVD box shows him with a preacher collar, but he hated wearing them! Yes, it's in a way a collection of sermons, but man they were good! Better than many sermons I've been sitting through at church.

*The Dead Pool:
*





While I disagree to a point with Siskel & Ebert, it was rather good. Shorter on duration and tamer in violence when compared to the other four.


----------



## Toddcopper (May 15, 2014)




----------



## NerdyMunk (May 16, 2014)

​2/5.​


----------



## CrazyLee (May 16, 2014)

Marvel stuff.

Winter Solider. Better than I thought it would be.


Second half of 2003 Hulk. I can see why people hate this movie, the annoying "24" style multi-shot got annoying fast, and the ending made little sense.


----------



## Sylver (May 16, 2014)

The Matrix 2


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 17, 2014)

​


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2014)

At first only because of this guy: 





But the movie itself was great too. I'm such a sucker for well designed sci-fi.


----------



## Toddcopper (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Sulfide (May 17, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Oh I guess we're into posting pictures of the movie poster now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The movie had a very intresting story line, and was engaging the entire time. I thought a few pieces were a little corny but it was still a great movie, better then a lot of other new relases I scene recently, definetley better then Captain America and Robo Cop


----------



## Harbinger (May 17, 2014)

Holy shit i waited too goddamn long to see this movie, finally got to see it, worth the wait, it was awesome.


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 17, 2014)

Godzilla : it was... okay I guess. The parts with Cranston and the Zilla were awesome, but the main plotline with the usual bland americain hero trying to go back to his familly is just tiring...Didn't care for the humans, as they all felt just like one-dimensionnal characters, just there to be the stereotypes they were supposed to be (except Cranston and Watanabe who were really good characters). At least when the Zilla was there, it was fun and had shivers everytime he made his scream.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 17, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Holy shit i waited too goddamn long to see this movie, finally got to see it, worth the wait, it was awesome.


That part in the elevator,  holy shit! 0.0






And this movie, amazing acting by Pegg as usual. Its a lil different,  but its pretty damn fucking funny and just straight up a good movie. And its on netflix! Go watch! Go!


----------



## Toddcopper (May 18, 2014)




----------



## LizardKing (May 18, 2014)

Godzilla (2014)

I'd give it a meh/10. I think it had potential, but like someone who pours ketchup all over a fine steak,it was frequently overshadowed by AMERICA-flavoured crap. The few monster fight scenes were rather anti-climatic too.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 18, 2014)

Ill still see Godzilla because of Cranston. Hes one of my fave actors and not because of Breaking Bad.


----------



## Harbinger (May 18, 2014)

d.batty said:


> That part in the elevator,  holy shit! 0.0
> 
> And this movie, amazing acting by Pegg as usual. Its a lil different,  but its pretty damn fucking funny and just straight up a good movie. And its on netflix! Go watch! Go!



Not on the shitty UK netflix :/
Its like they want us to pirate everything.
And holy fuck yeah, that was fucking brutal, top notch effects though i think that head stomp was practical effects. I didnt know much about the film despite the hype, didnt know it was going to be as awesomely violent as it was. Also Nightcall and A real human being were fucking amazing tracks used in it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 18, 2014)

A real human being is a beautiful track.
Brings tears to my heartless eyes.


----------



## Harbinger (May 18, 2014)

Dat ending tho.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 18, 2014)

Dat hammer, dat bullet. That had to be my favorite part, that shit was insane.  Just imagine getting a 9mm hammered into your forehead >-<;;


----------



## Harbinger (May 19, 2014)

He was pretty kick ass throughout the film 

As for other films i've already mentioned Godzilla in another thread, aside from that im currently watching Ice Age Continental drift, wasnt expecting much then BAM all of a sudden Peter Dinklidge pops up outta nowhere.


----------



## Feste (May 19, 2014)

Finally saw it. Still funny.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 20, 2014)

My head's in space recently...

*Dune:*





Shame that_ BBC America _showed it in the worst quality imaginable...
You definitely need to pay attention at all times, or you'll miss more details than not. Some special f/x have aged worse than others, but man, what a great story!

*Alien3:*





It left a bad taste in my mouth because of what they did to the survivors of* Aliens*. Even if it further expanded the legend of Ripley.
Alas, its story is an evil necessity for the next film...

_*Alien: Resurrection:*_





 Insanity Ripley _rocks!_ Personally, I found it more instense than the 3rd. And that swimming scene was amazingly done!

And now for something a little different...

_*Close Encounters of the Third Kind:*_





I can't remember he last time I cried the way I did when watching an alien/space movie, or any movie for that matter. The scenes, the details, the simple music... oh, _the feels, man!_


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 20, 2014)

Monuments Men.
It had John Goodman, automatic sell for me.
It was a good movie,  not even Clooney could ruin it for me, and I hate that guy.


----------



## Toddcopper (May 23, 2014)




----------



## LizardKing (May 23, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> [dune]



I hated how they changed it from "victory through sacrifice, wits, and skill" to "we've got better guns".


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 23, 2014)

4/5.​


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 26, 2014)

LizardKing said:


> I hated how they changed it from "victory through sacrifice, wits, and skill" to "we've got better guns".



When you say guns, you mean their voices and words, then yeah, maybe. I think it's passable. Like a lot of things in the movie, it was very original, IMO.

_*I'd Climb The Highest Mountain*_ (1951):




A city girl marries a preacher and both move to the country, where they face both happy times as well as painful ones.
To me, it's a reminder that the so-called "good ol' days" in the country had their tragic moments, like then-cureless diseases and plagues.
It used to be only available on VHS, until, by request, a DVD was released this year. They claim that they used the best source material available. Still, it has no extras, not even English subtitles, so keep your ears sharp.

On the other side of the spectrum...

*Christine:*





I don't do horror, but as a car guy, I had to watch it.
Have to admit, it's really well made in terms of special f/x and camera shots. I loved how they used George Thorogood's _Bad To The Bone_ in certain scenes. I cringed every time something happened to Christine's body work. I related to the guy that bought her. Part of me didn't want Christine to die.
I liked it too much for my own good.

*Godzilla (2014)*. I already let my opinion be known on its thread.

And chunks of movies like *Aliens*, *Forrest Gump* and *The Blues Brothers*.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 27, 2014)

3/5.​


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 29, 2014)

NerdyMunk said:


> 4/5.​



I too watched _*Ecks-Men: Days of Future Past.*_ The time traveller in me questioned if some of the things shown in the movie's depiction of 1973 were accurate. 

Anybody that  hasn't seen any of the other films will be okay if they have the talent to put all the pieces together. But if, like me, missed an end-credit scene or skipped a movie all-together, you're gonna end up with nagging questions that may detract from viewing enjoyment.
Also, if I was a bigger fan, I'd let a similar list of inconsistencies like this one bother me.

*The Grand Budapest Hotel:*





For some reason, it reminded me of _Napoleon Dynamite_, which I liked. If you enjoyed that movie, you'll love this one. If not, shut up and watch it anyways. It's a little long and bittersweet, but enjoyable. 
Don't get too hung up on actors like Bill Murray or Jeff Goldblum, as their roles are minor with little screentime, but don't let that spoil the fun.

_*The Gauntlet:*_





I was gonna say something about the movie, but JUST LOOK AT THE POSTER!!! IT'S SO BOSS!!1!


----------



## Harbinger (May 30, 2014)

Just watched The Secret Life of Walter Mitty, damn, hit pretty close to home.


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 30, 2014)

Watched X-Men DoFP, which was pretty awesome in a mindless fun way and Maleficient... Holy hell this movie is weird. It takes everything you know from the original Disney lore and _destroys_ it. The movie doesn't know where it wants to go. It sometimes is really dumb, and sometimes really dark, but nothing flows well... I can't really say if I liked it or not to be honnest.


----------



## DrDingo (May 30, 2014)

The Wolf of Wall Street.
Really powerful film; I like it when my Dad chooses what film we watch. If my Mum chooses, it's normally about zombie nazis, killer slugs or the like.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 31, 2014)

5/30


4/5.

*6/1
*


2/5.​​


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 6, 2014)

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom, my first time ever seeing it. The first half was a little dull, but it really picked up after that.


----------



## RabidLynx (Jun 7, 2014)

Frozen. I've seen it about four times now and it was my choice to watch it only two times...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 7, 2014)

*shame face*

Up.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 7, 2014)

*Gumiho *(1994)




Equal parts supernatural horror and tragic romance.
The fox girl's 'true' form is NOT pretty in the least- but Korean fox mythology sucks anyway.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 8, 2014)

3/5.​


----------



## Feste (Jun 8, 2014)

A local theater just screened Mulholland Drive. I may have fanboy'ed a little. Then I was evil and brought four friends while telling them it was a funny noir....It was a glorious night


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 9, 2014)

_*Mad Max 2:*_





First time I watched it. Man, was it insane!! I feel that I don't need to watch it again any time soon. It's mind-boggling how such a graphically violent movie can only have like one bad word.
The movie poster's cool art belies the dirty, gritty nature of the movie.
The car guy in me winced when the last of the V8 Interceptors bites it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 9, 2014)

A documentary called Naked Pictures, its not what you think.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 10, 2014)

_*Zack and Miri Make a Porno:*_





This film made me wonder whatever happened to the NC-17 film rating. Funny, though.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 16, 2014)

3/5.​


----------



## Stroodle (Jun 16, 2014)

Watched Teeth for the first time, I thought it was hilarious XD


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 16, 2014)

_*How to Train Your Dragon 2:*_





Surprised no one has mentioned it here...
I think I fan-boy'd a little too hard for this. 
It had that_ Kung-Fu Panda 2_ smell to it: It was darker, more mature and even sadder when compared to the original. It was longer, too. It was really good, but I still prefer the feel of the first movies.

They didn't take advantage of _anything_ from the TV series. And yet, it's because of the TV series that made every character more likable, making it harder for me to take the death of a key character in the second movie... and creeped out by how they portrayed Ruffnut.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 16, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _*How to Train Your Dragon 2:*_
> 
> Surprised no one has mentioned it here...
> I think I fan-boy'd a little too hard for this.
> ...



Last one for me as well; though didn't watch the TV series at all, so... hmm... I could nit pick the hell out of the movie, but I still liked it / enjoyed it.


----------



## gmnchampion (Jun 19, 2014)

How to Train Your Dragon 2, not as good as the first one.  My friends told me afterwards that there was a TV show about it, had no idea.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 20, 2014)

How to Train Your Dragon 2 -
4/5.​


----------



## Sylver (Jun 20, 2014)

I was pretty pissed at the end of How to train your dragon 1, I've read the books and he does not loose his leg; I felt betrayed.

The last movie I went and saw was Maleficent, it was pretty enjoyable, although they did try to pull things that pissed me off and some things didn't really make sense, like how some people just don't age even though like 20 years pass during the movie.


----------



## Verok (Jun 21, 2014)

How To Train Your Dragon 2.


----------



## Milo (Jun 21, 2014)

I watched "the signal" yesterday. 

The story was lacking but the cinematography was absolutely beautiful. The shots were some of the best I've seen in film.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 23, 2014)

ALL the *Police Academy* sequels, as well as chunks from the first one. They're great, because even if they got more and more child-friendly (not that there's anything wrong with that), they pay homage to the first one and each subsequent sequel does the same with the previous one.
*
Police Academy 2: Their First Assignment*






This movie made the character Tackleberry my favorite, as it made him more relatable.
_*
Police Academy 3: Back In Training*_





Leave it to _Police Academy_ to take last movie's villain and "reform" him into a cop. I loved that the Japanese guy had a crush on Leslie Easterbrook's blonde mega-babe character, Callahan.

_*Police Academy 4: Citizens On Patrol*_





Loving the skateboard and vintage Nike sneaker action. I've never seen David Spade so young! I can't believe that Zed became a romantic interest. But the air-chase was great, even if they goofed and showed the professional pilot in the shot on an otherwhise pilot-less plane.
By now, we roughly have the characters that will appear in the animated series.
*
Police Academy 5: Assignment Miami Beach*





Comm. Lassard's movie. Man was he great! Shame Mahoney (Steve Guttenberg) wasn't in it. The water chase was great. At the very least, it showed great 80s Miami beach scenes (that is, if they actually filmed there).

_*Police Academy 6: City Under Siege*_





The best of the post-Guttenberg sequels. Good to see Fackler back.

_*Police Academy (7): Mission to Moscow*_





Let's put it this way: I'm surprised the Cold War didn't restart because of this movie. And the cast of the previous movies have basically been halved. It's a shame too, because I was interested in this one. Bad music, slow-moving, underwhelming villain, horrible stereotyping, even some of the comedy was ridiculous by _Police Academy _standards! Part of the problem with it was that it's just that they waited too long to make it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 23, 2014)

4/5.​


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 24, 2014)

LionelKC said:


> I was pretty pissed at the end of How to train your dragon 1, I've read the books and he does not loose his leg; I felt betrayed.



Wait, you mean to tell me that a movie did not follow the book word for word?! *_GASPS_* The humanity! That never happens!!

You're complaining about the one thing that I thought was the ballsiest move_ DreamWorks_ have made for an animated feature that I commend them for. You'll get used to it, anyways. ^^
*
Raging Bull:




*Was curious about this one. Well, nobody has to describe it to me now. 
The blonde's heavy-petting session was hot.Joe Pesci was awesome.
*
Bolt:*





How many of you forgot this movie? Did you dismiss it because it didn't have a Pixar logo on it or because of Miley Cyrus/John Travolta?
I keep forgetting how awesome Rhino is! He has the greatest lines in the movie.
I realized now why it was as good as it is. John Lasseter worked in it.
*
Jonny Quest vs. The Cyber Insects/Jonny's Global Impact




*
Yes, the film has two titles. I don't know which is best.

I  was very surprised to find this while scrolling through the channels.  Thought I had to track it on the web with sub-par quality.
Mix in Jurassic Park's genetics theory, vintage Jonny Quest and a little bit of Star Wars  and you sort of get what this movie is about. Great voice acting,  amazing animation, there's even a little character growth and life  lesson in here!
Found it way better and more enjoyable than Jonny's Golden Quest.*

Game of Your Life:*
*




*
Kid gets accepted in a prestigious tech university. The heat is on as he tries to do a huge videogame-based team project as well as breaking the rules (outside consultation for videogame making companies) for extra dough to help out his Pops back home. If he doesn't make the right choice, he will lose either his past (as his home) or his future (as his future).
Surpisingly good. It has real videogame references as well as made-up ones.*

22 Jump Street:*





Watched it because my cousin invited me and I wanted to do something different. 
First reaction. SO. MUCH. CUSSING! Seriously, for an R-rated flick, the amount of cussing vs the amount of gratuitous nudity (which is about zero) shown is highly dispared. Not even Tatum takes off his shirt. Even _Police Academy _showed more 30 years ago!
Oh, and the Camaro bites it within the first 10 minutes. That's why I put a pic of it above. RIP. 
It's one of those movie that both annoys you and entertains you in a certain way. I have to admit, I enjoyed it more than what I thought I would (_*hangs head in shame*_).
All the beach scenes were filmed in my country (the cast and crew had to battle bi-polar weather).


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 28, 2014)

3/5.​


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 29, 2014)

Well, I went to see Transformers 4 and How to Train Your Dragon 2.  My god, they need to take the Transformers franchise away from Bay!  I'm almost scared to see the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movie when it comes out.


----------



## Casual Cat (Jun 29, 2014)

The best muppet movie.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 1, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> The best muppet movie.



Seconded. 
I watched the heck out of that movie back then.
I believe it's one of the most entertaining movie adaptations of the "Treasure Island" story, and I've seen a few.

_*Pink Cadillac: *_





Probably the most TV-PG Clint Eastwood movie I've seen to date. It started out well, even with its cheesiness, but the ending is, well, it's different, to say the least.
The soundtrack was impressive, though.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 3, 2014)

3/5.
Sunday July 6th - Pain & Gain - 3/5.
Tuesday July 8th -





3/5.​


----------



## Hooky (Jul 9, 2014)

La Populaire. It has a strange plot and a French delivery.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 10, 2014)

4/5.​


----------



## HalcyonHeartbeat (Jul 10, 2014)

Labyrinth.  Always a pleasure.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 11, 2014)

Pentagon Wars.
It was brilliant.


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 11, 2014)

Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark. Probably my second favorite of the series.


----------



## Polaris27 (Jul 11, 2014)

Transformers 4.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 11, 2014)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 11, 2014)

Watching these three in a row was an epicness overload.


----------



## Feste (Jul 13, 2014)

Probably one of the better Girls-genre of movies. A lot of good lines, and as someone from a cool Northerneastern city I could identify with it well . Also has a pretty good message that should be recognized more in our modern times.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 14, 2014)

_*King's Faith:*_





A really good and well-made Christian movie. My favorite part was the way they executed the ending. Didn't see it coming!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 15, 2014)

Kill Bill Vol. 1


----------



## Rickan (Jul 15, 2014)

Tucker and Dale vs. Evil.

Very funny and available on netflix


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 16, 2014)

The Lego movie (cuz F*** you that's why!!!)


----------



## Feste (Jul 20, 2014)

Harold and Maude. One of my favorite movies, and one I think everyone should see. It will make you think differently about things, and although it ends on a bittersweet note you'll feel happy for days afterwards. Also my favorite Manic Pixie Dream Girl. Oh, and amazing soundtrack by Cat Stevens. All around should be on everyone's watch list.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 21, 2014)

4/5.​


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 23, 2014)

*Stranger then Fiction* My love had never seen it.
*Yes, Man* Fun little comedy that she hadn't seen either.


----------



## Fyresale (Jul 23, 2014)

Think it was Akira, actually.



Rickan said:


> Tucker and Dale vs. Evil.


Such a damn good movie.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 25, 2014)

Finally saw Up! 
It's been a while since I've watched anything from Pixar.


----------



## Feste (Jul 26, 2014)

You know those weird Anime OVAs from the 1990s that had kind of crappy stilted dialogue and weird plots, but the concept was so cool it pulled you through even though you kind of hated it? That's Snowpiercer. It's either the worst movie of the year, or one of the best.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 27, 2014)

Europa Report -
4/5.​


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 27, 2014)

Pirates of the Caribbean, on Stranger Tides.
I love pirates.


----------



## Feste (Jul 27, 2014)

Pain & Gain. Michael Bay actually makes an awesome movie! All the Bay-isms work to as an ironic counterpoint rather than just being annoying. Liked it a lot.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 27, 2014)

The Hunter. Its was ok I guess. It peaked my interest in Thylacines.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 29, 2014)

_*





Tenchi Muyo in Love*_:
The one on the left. The title's misleading here. It has nothing to do with Tenchi's love life, but rather his parents'. And the villain was crazy on so many levels! A being that can twist dimensions and time? That alone makes you want to see how the heck does this rag-tag bunch deal with that!
Such a shame that anthropic characters get wiped out.

_*Tenchi Muyo in Love 2 - Distant Memories*_ (aka *Tenchi Forever!*):
The one on the right. Now this one has something to do with Tenchi's love life. Plus we learn more about his grandfather. It's basically a romantic movie of sorts, not much action or comedy when compared to the first one. DEFINITELY more explicit. The animation's superior, though.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 29, 2014)

Gravity.  It wasn't bad.  I didn't gush over it though.  I have to admit, the tracking shots and scenes of the Earth were beautiful.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 29, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> The Lego movie (cuz F*** you that's why!!!)


SPACESHIP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 31, 2014)

Surprise after surprise...

*The Agony and the Ecstasy*:





I knew this one was gonna be good, but man the scenery! The feels!! 
Those who have an appreciation for the arts should watch this film.
If you don't have a clue who Michelangelo (the artist, not the turtle) is, you'd be hard-pressed to find a better starting point. They even give a brief biography on him before the movie actually begins. 
Another good reason: Charlton mother-loving Heston!!

_*Real Steel:*_





I've seriously underestimated this movie. It wasn't as predictable as the commercials made it seem to be. 
The CGI and animatronics are top-notch. The odd father-son relationship, the writing, the robots' designs, the ending, all were pleasant surprises. The kid's name should be right along Jackman's.
It even has the appearance of my favorite Cadillac concept cars, the Sixteen and Cien. The only thing I maybe would change was dating a movie a couple of years later of the 2020 set date.

*Lucy:*





I accepted a cousin's movie invitation with skepticism -having not seen one single commercial, one single movie trailer, one single print review, just so I could break the routine. 

Ended up getting my mind-blown.

There will be some familiar elements to those who take either their action or sci-fi movies seriously.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 31, 2014)

Doom - 3/5
Fiance and I have been on a Dwayne Johnson movie kick recently, and this was the last one we saw. It was happy coincidence too that Deobia Oparei is in this and I am now interested in him because he was just announced to be in the next season of Game of Thrones. Kinda cheesy even after all these years, but we both agreed that Karl Urban was the best guy to cast who can pull off Doomguy's >:C face accurately. XD

Man this page alone reminded me of a few things I need to see.. Real Steel, Lucy, Snowpiercer. Who's pumped for Guardians of the Galaxy?


----------



## Loktipus (Aug 1, 2014)

Mostly, I just mourn the wasted potential.

Give it a 5/10 on my scale

7/10 on most people's scale


----------



## Taralack (Aug 1, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy - 5/5

YEAH, IT WAS AWESOME. Definitely gonna go see it again.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 1, 2014)

*The Raid 2* : wow. This movie managed to physically drain me. Maybe it's because I haven't seen a lot of asian-style action movies, but the finale was just... Wowing.


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 1, 2014)

*Trainspotting*
1996




This movie is so gross. But it's amazing, and I love it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 1, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> *The Raid 2* : wow. This movie managed to physically drain me. Maybe it's because I haven't seen a lot of asian-style action movies, but the finale was just... Wowing.


Theres news of a Raid 3 coming out.



Being a Calvin and Hobbes fanatic since I was a gromit, when I saw this on netflix I literally squeed.


----------



## Hachiro (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok I watched Captain America. Winter Soldier...

the movie was so fucking predictable and boring it had nothing new... No idea how it had such a high score.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 1, 2014)

The Nine Lives of Fritz the Cat.

Never looking up something on Netflix I see on YouTube again.


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 1, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> The Nine Lives of Fritz the Cat.
> 
> Never looking up something on Netflix I see on YouTube again.



Oh my god I watched that with my husband one night, that shit got weird. What's weirder is that there's a second movie made. Like, someone actually decided that the first was so good it warranted a sequel.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 1, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Theres news of a Raid 3 coming out.



Yeah ^^ I was looking on the main japanese actor's IMDB to check if my suspicion was right (he did play a role in the 4th Yakuza game) and saw a third installment mentionned. I kinda hope we see what happens to the main character, even for 5 seconds and that they can either do as good as this episode or crank the madness to 9001.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 6, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy

Fuck. Yes. A refreshing change to all the GRRRR GRITTY PAST DARK HERO GRRRR NO FUN ALLOWED superhero movies recently. Funny, entertaining, trope-destroying, and that's before even mentioning the wonderful Rocket.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sharknado


----------



## StreekerTheCheetah (Aug 6, 2014)

Guardiens Of The Galaxy


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2014)

Monty Python's "The Meaning of Life"


----------



## Weston Wolf (Aug 7, 2014)

Non-stop (A very good movie)


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 7, 2014)

_*Mars Attacks!*_






I knew next to nothing about this film, aside that when it came out, just about all my classmates have seen it and annoyed me with their "martian voices".
I'm... not sure what to think of it. It was pretty crazy. Maybe the commercials made it seem longer than it was. 

Now, reality check:

_*For Greater Glory: The True Story of Cristiada





*"A chronicle of the Cristeros War (1926-1929), which was touched off by a  rebellion against the Mexican governmentâ€™s attempt to secularize the  country[...]" (Full synopsis here).
_
If somene told me that such an event actually took place in Mexico, I would've never believed them. The thought of that it actually happened is a scary one.

Naturally, this amazingly casted movie has a bittersweet ending, but to those that aren't gonna do further reesearch afterwards, it fails to tie up some lose ends, though it tries.
_*
Seasons of Gray:*_





It was good. Kinda lost momentum after two-thirds of the way in, but it's really well-written. To quote a line from it: _

"Everybody trusts God on a good day with $20 in their pocket"._ 

Got me thinking...


----------



## Sylver (Aug 7, 2014)

I went to the movies and saw Lucy last weekend.

WARNING minor spoilers.

Honestly, pretty good movie, I enjoyed watching it and it definitely had a lot of badass moment in it. Although throughout the movie you don't really feel as though she's ever in danger of being killed, since she's essentially an woman with aimbot, wall hacks, full awareness of her surroundings (360 sight), no sense of fear or pain, etc. as well as telekinesis, control over tv and basic radio waves; the list goes on. What I really enjoyed was that there isn't really a plot, it's not predictable, and really admire that in a movie. Honestly, if there's a plot then 99% of the time you can follow any basic movie steretype and it will more than likely come true, this movie doesn't really do that. There were a few moment in the movie when I was like "Just kill them, you've killed everyone else so why spare the mob leader who will more than likely come after you later." it makes no logical sense, really. Overall I did enjoy the movie though, really action packed with a lot of bad ass moments.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 9, 2014)

X Files - I Want to Believe - 3/5.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 9, 2014)

Saw Lucy too and... It was pretty damn stupid. There were a LOT of plotholes and facepalm-worthy moments throughout and the ending was quite the pinnacle of acid trips... But it was fun. Not extraordinary nor insultingly bad as long as you accept they are totally wrong with the 10% thing, but it was still fun.

Also, the ending was kinda ruined on me when I realized a pigeon was sitting on the far right corner of the screen and I was wondering for 5 good minutes about why there was a bird inside of the cinema and why it didn't fly away at all (or maybe it was a fat rat).


----------



## MysticSolstice (Aug 9, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy, it was actually really good and I liked it a lot


----------



## Conker (Aug 9, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy. I went in with a lot of hype because everything about the movie screamed "YOU WILL LOVE THIS AND YOU REALLY NEED THIS IN YOUR LIFE RIGHT NOW"

Man, it totally lived up to my stupidly high hype. Fuckin hell what an amazing flick.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 16, 2014)

Saw The Desolation of Smaug last night. While any part with Smaug in it was pretty awesome - because dragon - these new films feel dumbed down and trying so hard to be exciting, with utterly ridiculous action sequences. It's like most of the dwarf characters are comedy sidekicks.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 16, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy.  It was pretty good.  I had a lot of fun watching that and I really like Groot for some reason lol  If anyone stuck around at the end I had a good laugh as the WORSE movie in Marvel's library:  Howard the Duck lol....although I think I was the only one that got it *sighs* 

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.  Kinda...snuck in to see that one lol  Wasn't too bad, but Megan Fox can't act to save her life!  The 4 cgi turtles could act better than her and they were all one note!  The action was hard to follow at times and Shredder....I kept getting Transformers flashbacks with his suit.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 16, 2014)

Total Recall (1990). HERE BENNY! SCREEEEW YOUUUUUU!


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Well it was the new Ninja Turtles. Uhm, better than I thought it would be?


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 16, 2014)

Devil. Like, the ending kinda sucks, but the rest of the film is pretty good.


----------



## DMAN14 (Aug 17, 2014)

Watching "the dark knight rises" right now, I prefer Marvel over DC movies but batmans pretty damn good!!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 18, 2014)

Twylyght said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy.  It was pretty good.  I had a lot of fun watching that and I really like Groot for some reason lol  If anyone stuck around at the end I had a good laugh as the WORSE movie in Marvel's library:  Howard the Duck lol....although I think I was the only one that got it *sighs*



As an 80s nut, I learned who he is. I can't believe I stuck around the end credits only to see him.
But I totally agree with you on *Guardians of the Galaxy.* While Rocket Raccoon was full of win, Groot -who I seriously underestimated- oftentimes stole the show. 

What else did I see...

_*Repo Man: *_





The only reasons why I saw this was because it was made in the '80s  (I can't believe it's 30 years old) and because it has Emilio Estevez. What a trip. And a not so good one at that, but that's because this is not my type of movie.

_*God's Outlaw - The Story of William Tyndale:*_





The story of a man who made copies of the Scriptures in English, for the public. The problem was that this was not sanctioned by the Church for a number of reasons and doing so was considered heresy.  This was during the time where you could get burned alive for just reading "heretic" material. Let's just say the ending is of the bittersweet variety.
It's relatively low-budget, and all the music seems to have been composed by the same keyboard, but the scenery as well as how it's written helps it.

_*The Book of Daniel: *_





Ignore the cheesy DVD artwork. It was actually good. Well written.
It has some cheesy CGI, but it doesn't detract from the movie. Though you may feel they talk a bit too much. I did like how the story is divided. I also liked that it ends with something that goes beyond the lion's den part of Daniel's story.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 19, 2014)

The very last movie I watched was Divergent.






It was seriously fucking retarded. A movie made by stupid people for stupid people. If I had to describe my experience watching it, I would say that it's like masturbating your brain with an ear of corn.

A far better movie that I watched a few days ago though was The Pit.






It's about a 12 year old sociopathic sexual predator who is constantly bullied by everyone around him. His only friend is his teddy bear that talks to him and tells him what to do. Little do the people around him know though is that the little boy has a secret. Deep in the woods he has found a pit full of trapped troll like monsters which he has adopted as his pets. He tries to take care of them by bringing them raw meat, but being only twelve years old he soon runs out of money to do this. What ever is he to do? His friends need to eat after all and the only things left available are the "bad people" who bullied him. Hmmmmm ;3c


----------



## Feste (Aug 23, 2014)

Well, I just saw Let's Be Cops.






So this movie is basically trying to go on the whole 22 Jump Street bandwagon, which I haven't seen but I imagine I'll be able to tolerate it better than 21 Jump Street. Anyway, this movie pretty much sucks as a theater movie. Drunk and on TV, sure, it's got some funny bits, and the actions pretty good. I pretty much kept hitting my head against the wall when I got home though, thinking "Why did I pay $13 to see this stupid movie." So yeah, don't go out and see it, kids.

On a side note, why the hell is that terrible no good bad day movie PG? Also, Steve Carrell, what the hell are you doing? You're a good actor, and this is a Nickelodeon-quality live action movie. Jesus, I hope you needed that paycheck pretty badly...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 23, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy - 3/5.


----------



## shteev (Aug 23, 2014)

i just watched the Spongebob Squarepants movie and uh,

GOOFY GOOFY GOOBER GOOBER YEAH


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 24, 2014)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 30, 2014)

The Pirate Fairy (disney) It was okay...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 1, 2014)

The Producers - 4/5.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Sep 1, 2014)

Sin City - A Dame to Kill For 
Wasn't as good as the first Sin City, but still pretty interesting - 4/5 stars.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 2, 2014)

_*Initial D - Third Stage:*_






It's the movie (the animated one, not the underwhelming live-action one or the new one that's yet to arrive). If you're not interested in watching the anime, at least watch the movie. The animation is superb (2.5 races, though they might feel short) and there's something for everyone (action, romance, etc.).
Memo to myself: Get a legit copy.

_*Goemon:*_





A surprisingly good Japanese movie. Bittersweet ending, though. Oh, and loads of _300_-style CGI. It starts with this shinobi-turned master thief, who uncovers a conspiracy involving his master's death. This will not only affect him, but those around him, including those whose connections he thought he severed.
It was interesting to see European architectural influence in one of the character's castle. 
They're missing the kid in the movie on the pic above, which is far more relevant than one of the characters shown there.

_*The Hundred Foot Journey:*_





Really well-made movie. And a breath of fresh air, which just so happens to carry a whiff of culinary masterpieces. If you don't fancy something to eat after watching, even after eating over-priced popcorn and soda, you're not alive. 
I'm surprised that this got a regular theatrical release instead of a limited one in select theaters (the type that play foreign films and the like).
My only quip was that the town was hopelessly French (vintage Citroens everywhere!). Maybe they are like that after all...


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 2, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> My only quip was that the town was hopelessly French (vintage Citroens everywhere!). Maybe they are like that after all...



Erm... No. There are more Renault than Citroens and there are more 1990's-to-now cars than old models.
Anyway, went to see *Guardians* once again and seriously love its writing. Same with *22, Jump Street*. The intro is one of the best self-referential scenes of the decade. It was dumb, yes, but intelligently dumb and I loved every second of it.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 5, 2014)

Nuucat and I sat down and watched *Rio*. She has never seen it so I thought it was about time, now we can watch the second movie and she won't be lost.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 12, 2014)

12 Years A Slave.  Good movie.  I don't think I could watch it again though.


----------



## Pollotuc (Sep 12, 2014)

Transformers: Age of Extinction. In my opinion, more of the same. 2.5/5

Greetings!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 15, 2014)

Indiana Jones and The Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 16, 2014)

Christmas came by for a visit early this year...

*The Christmas Shoes:*





Surprisingly, it's not your typical Chirstmas movie. You know, with the "Christmas miracle" coming in to save the day. No. There's pain here. The "Chistmas miracle" here would be how they cope with the hardships and move on without letting it ruin the holidays.

*The Chistmas Blessing:*





The sequel to the movie mentioned before. Yes, that's Neil Patrick Harris. He was great. Yes, that's Angus T. Young. He was also great, IMO. It definitely holds its own with the first movie. The same description applies.

Leaving Christmas, but continuing with the feels...

_*Molokai - The Story of Father Damien:*_





A priest volunteers to go to the leper colony of Molokai to ease the pain -both physically and spiritually- of 1000+ people, fighting for their rights and against bureaucracy on many levels.
I've heard about the man, and therefore knew how the movie would end. Despite that, it's a great inspirational story. The beauty of the island contrasted massively with the pain portrayed by the lepers, some which I suspect were real lepers were used. That make-up workd looked too good and too real for a made-to-TV movie. That'd be HARDCORE.
Despite its flaws, the movie is an overlooked window to another time.

Be thankful for modern medicine.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 18, 2014)

*How to train your Dragon 2
*


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 18, 2014)

*The Great Race:*





Bitter early 20th-century stunt rivals (and a motor-mouth so-called reporter dame) set out on a race that will take them from New York to Paris.
I haven't seen this movie in years! When Mom rented it, I watched it twice despite being a long movie. I remember plenty, but definitely not all of it. 
The villains are great! The scenery is beautiful and all the special fx and stuntwork are well thought out.
You'll enjoy every minute of it.
You _will_ find something that you will like.

*Predator 2:*





It wasn't as good as the first one, but not the worst film featuring the Predator. I blame some of the cast and the whole dystopian view of the near future that gave off a _Robocop_ feel to it. Maybe if it didn't feel so... overkill. Then again, I bet there are folks who believe the movie predicted 1997 Los Angeles spot on. 
Still, it made me consider checking out the Predator franchise.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 20, 2014)

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 24, 2014)

Saw some on the plane.

Fantastic Mr Fox: Pretty decent, and Mr Fox's son is adorable.
Inglorious Bastards: Finally got to see where those reaction gifs came from. Good shit.
Hot Fuzz: Not as good as Shaun of the Dead, but still good fun
300: Rise of an Empire: More of the same

Also watched Godzilla and Life of Brian again.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 7, 2014)

Star Trek (Chris Pine, Zachary Quinto).


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 7, 2014)

In terms of movies I've heard of:  Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy.

I wanted to see this movie ever since I first layed my eyes on the preview in theaters.  I still haven't gotten around to watching it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 9, 2014)

Star Trek Into Darkness.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 10, 2014)

The Maze Runner
Lots of annoying fictional slang.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 10, 2014)

Hot Fuzz
World's End

2 comedies that I can reccommend.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 10, 2014)

*Get Smart:*





Saw it in Spanish with the family (they like it. I don't). They really took some liberties in the translation. 
I would've rather watched the entire original series (I've seen two episodes, and I know the series is good). They try too hard to be funny with their dialogue. Both in English and Spanish. Got old quick.
_*
Tenchi Muyo! (Tenchi the Movie 2) The Daughter of Darkness:*_





The last Tenchi movie that I was missing. Jeez, did the makers sat around and discussed: 'What is missing? I know, an ambiguosly incestous relationship! People will like that!' That's what I thought of, initially after watching.
So yeah, the new character is apprently Tenchi's daughter (they explain it in the movie, duh). Needless to say, this turns Tenchi and co.'s world (further) upside-down, because something's off on the girl's behavior.
This isn't the last movie that Grandfather's old life came back to haunt them.
The ending is a tear-jerker, but in a good way.

_*One Piece - Film Z:*_





Is this the most over-hyped _One Piece_ movie to date? Probably. They could've made the antagonist's change of heart at the end more convincing, but I applaud that they didn't dwell too deeply on his back story as they would in the series. 

_*The Great Train Robbery:*_





Wanted to watch another film, watched this instead. Regret nothing.
Have you ever seen Sean Connery pelvic thrust? This is your chance. He is the man.
The film sequence and stunt work are AMAZING!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 10, 2014)

Groove


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 10, 2014)

This Is Where I Leave You

Surprisingly good. Definitely recommend it for dysfunctional Jewish families.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 11, 2014)

10/10 - Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol.
10/11 - I Robot.


----------



## Feste (Oct 12, 2014)

The Double. Interesting, slow but it works cause it's very Russian. Not sure if I like the optimistic ending though, I think it defeats the purpose. The world has not changed as much as the Director thinks. Really hit hard by the Pinocchio speech though. 5/10.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 14, 2014)

The Prestige.

Very, very good, though probably not my favourite Christopher Nolan film.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 14, 2014)

Scary Movie.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 14, 2014)

Gone Girl. Man that movie wrecked me. Don't wanna spoil anything, but it can get quite tense and hardcore.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 14, 2014)

Last I looked at: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Definitely one of my favorites. I'm not one for romance but I did enjoy this one. A retelling of Romeo and Juliet but set in an all-boys military academy.


Last I heard: Donnie Darko I believe. I heard the Liquid Spear Waltz playing from a window while I was out on a delivery.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 15, 2014)

_*Tangled:*_





I still find it more entertaining than _Frozen_.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 18, 2014)

Scary Movie 2.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 22, 2014)

*The Lone Ranger* IMDB I can understand why this wasn't a super popular movie, it had some pretty unbelievable parts.


----------



## Sylver (Oct 22, 2014)

I watched Dracula Untold a week or so ago; it was pretty good.

I like seeing an OP main character, it's just fun to watch them kick ass. Although, I think that the ending could have been done a bit better...


----------



## Fernin (Oct 22, 2014)

Pitch Black, instant classic, love that movie. It ranks right up there with Water World, The 5th Element, Tron Legacy, The Matrix, and Legend as one of those movies you can never watch too many times.


----------



## Esper Husky (Oct 22, 2014)

Recently re-watched The Dark Knight. Definitely my favorite of the trilogy. And before that, re-watched The Fantastic Mr. Fox. I just love the dialogue and humor / sense and approach of it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 9, 2014)

Interstellar - 4/5.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 10, 2014)

Just saw Maleficent and rewatched Gran Torino. It's been a pretty good night.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 10, 2014)

*The Bank Robbery Collection:*




This is a DVD that contains two different classic movies involving bank robberies.
_*The Great Bank Hoax:*_
Taking place in then-contemporary times (late 1970's), after a small-town bank refuses to accept the shame of the loss of thousands of $$$ due to embezzlement, the managers stage a "robbery" to cover up for the loss, fix the books, and collect the insurance to save face. The problem begins when the embezzler comes out and confesses. Now there's this influx of money that can't be easily get ridden off (it's an accounting thing), and outsiders catching wind of it, things aren't going to get easier! You know the coach from the _Rocky_ movies? He's here, and he rules! Long story short, nobody wins.
_*The Great Bank Robbery:*_
Set in the Old West, there's this impenetrable bank, and a number of factions outlaws, as well as the Feds, want in. It's a neat little comedy. Long story short, just about everybody wins.

*Stargate:*





Had friends that have never seen the movie, so I made it my mission to right the wrong.
Admittedly, it's been years since I last saw it, and I totally missed out on some key details. It was nice seeing some familiar faces. Aside from some details (you can see the film crew in the sunglasses' reflections and there's so much gun-cocking, we began making fun of it), it's still has a gorgeous Egyptian-based settings, costumes and props, all of which we were all fanboying on.
They enjoyed it.
Mission accomplished.

_*The Help:*_





You'll either break down in laughter or dry-heaving at the sight of chocolate pies after waching this movie. XD
All joking aside, it's a great movie that deserved all the praise it got when it was released. One can enjoy it despite the heavy themes going on.
And to thinks it's been languishing in the DVR for 7 months...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 10, 2014)

The Naked Gun - 3/5.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 10, 2014)

Rewatched Mean Girls. So fetch.


----------



## ~Jester (Nov 11, 2014)

Just finished watching Balto with my nephew, haven't seen it since I was 12-13ish. Then we watched Fantastic Mr. Fox. Twas a good night 

EDIT: How To Train Your Dragon 2 comes out tomorrow. Somewhat stoked heh.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 11, 2014)

TMNT:The Movie.

No, not that filth Michael Bay did.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 11, 2014)

Hellraiser 1 and Hellraiser 2: Hellbound.

I quite liked them, gonna carry on with my raiserstreak tomorrow


----------



## Rekel (Nov 11, 2014)

Mad Max and The Pianist.

I don't know why critics liked Mad Max so much. I thought it was shitty, boring, and completely lacking in immersion. Was the story good? Sure, if 80% of it wasn't squished into being a dull check-list in the last 15 fucking minutes of the film. The sequel better be as good as everyone says it is.

The Pianist, on the other hand, is a beautiful film.


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 11, 2014)

Big Hero 6.  It was pretty good.  I never read the Marvel comic so I had no reason to complain about any changes I'm sure Disney made to the source material.  Since Disney got to do whatever it wanted with a Marvel property,  I wonder what Disney property Marvel is going to work on?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Nov 12, 2014)

Since Big Hero 6 comes out here in 4 months (T_T), I got to see Interstellar and... Yeah, it was a great ride, but that last third of the movie really lost me, with a plot twist that wasn't necessary at all and something so convoluted that it borders on stupidity. Then again, it is a visual treat.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 12, 2014)

I just watched Galaxy Quest for the first time in years.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Nov 12, 2014)

I would say Big Hero 6, but I watched The Pirate Fairy for the first time on Disney Channel today.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 12, 2014)

I watch the Hobbit: Extended Edition.. fell asleep. Not because it's bad, just because I was dog tired.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 12, 2014)

Had my fill of crazy animated movies...

_*Free Birds:*_





They were giving it at a restaurant that I went to eat with the family. Missed the beginning. 
The only thing I can say about it is this: it serves as a reminder that time-traveling in a seriously headache-inducing thing.

*The Book of Life:*





Am I the only one that watched this movie? 
It was... different. Certainly out of the norm. Made by people with Mexican-roots who don't mind including all the cultural, um, for lack of a better word, stereotypes (churros, that constant Mariachi wail, cultural claim of the _chupacabra_, moustaches, etc.). It's one of those movies that you have to leave your brain at home to truly enjoy it.
And every time the villain appear, all I could see and hear was Discord from MLP:FiM.
It was crazy...
I have to admit, I've never been a fan of the over-decorated Mexican style of art, but this movie included some of the most beautirful design of the style I've ever seen. It's also the reason why La Muerte was my favorite character. ^^
I do feel there's room for a sequel. 

Like a bunch of you, I saw *Big Hero 6.




* 
It was really good. Really well-written. Had a _The Iron Giant_ and _How to Train Your Dragon_ moments in it. Bet no one saw the Stan Lee easter egg coming!
Cue the inevitable sequels and TV/web-exclusive series. 
And that animated short in the beginning? Just as good. Right in the feels... and my then-empty stomach.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Nov 12, 2014)

Currently watching a Banksy's documentary "Exit Through the Gift Shop"

Last movie I heard was Paranormal Activity 2 yesterday. I'm a scaredy cat who gets startled easily SMDH


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 13, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> And that animated short in the beginning? Just as good. Right in the feels... and my then-empty stomach.



Oh man, that animated short at the beginning was so cute.  Feast.  It made me go "Awww" at the end lol


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 13, 2014)

Only God Forgives.

0/10.


----------



## Jayke (Nov 15, 2014)

Big hero 6. I loved it. Need sequel.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 15, 2014)

Scary Movie 3 - 3/5.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 15, 2014)

Watchmen. Great movie, at least I think so. 9/10


----------



## CygnusJess (Nov 15, 2014)

2001: Space Odyssey, classic Sci-fi film so 8/10.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 16, 2014)

2001: A Space Odyssey is an excellent movie.

Just saw The Blair Witch Project for the first time, and I must say I was pleasantly surprised. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 16, 2014)

Ghost Rider : Spirit of Vengeance - 2/5.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 16, 2014)

This movie was fucking amazing.... It starts off with Jesus robbing a jewelry store and Spongebob being shot to death by the police and ends with a battle against a giant child eating boob monster.

And no. I am not making this up. Its just that fucking awesome lol


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2014)

Airplane!

Loved it.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 16, 2014)

Guardians of the galaxy. Again. For the 5th time. 8/10


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Nov 16, 2014)

Batman (1989).
Kinda wished it was Batman Forever instead. That movie will always and forever be my favorite Batman movie, especially since it was one of the first movies I remember actually fangirling over. Hell, my mom even bought me an awesome Hot Wheels Batmobile as well as the movies coloring book the same year for Christmas. Ah childhood memories~


----------



## MyLittleFnordy (Nov 16, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy.. oh wait I'm about to watch princess mononoke again, love that film.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 16, 2014)

MyLittleFnordy said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy.. oh wait I'm about to watch princess mononoke again, love that film.



Princess Mononoke is one of my favorite Miyazaki movies.

Speaking of which, I just saw The Wind Rises. It was different from his others, but was quite beautiful nonetheless. I've now seen all of the Studio Ghibli movies except Porco Rosso.

I also highly recommend Wolf Children. It's not by Miyazaki, but the plot (people that can turn into wolves) made me think it was going to be some cheesy little comedy/action flick, but it was taken from a different angle -- you experience the troubles someone with such an ability would deal with and their process of overcoming it, along with side conflicts to add more depth. It can be a little "too cute for comfort" at times, but overall it was actually dramatic and done quite well.


----------



## Ruggy (Nov 17, 2014)

Interstellar.

It was alright, but some of the pointless decisions made purely to ramp up drama (crazy Matt Damon! LOVE GUIDES US THRU TIME) when there's already the pretty significant drama of _maybe they will die in space and everyone on earth will die _got tiresome. 

But Alamo Drafthouse has a pretty good selection on tap so it's never really a bad time there.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 18, 2014)

Christmas came early at my house..._*

Silent Night *_(2012 TV Movie)_*:*_





No, not the horror-film that I didn't know about until I looked this movie up for a pic.
This one tells the story about one of the most beautiful songs to ever be associated with Christmas. 
The film is almost as beautiful, too, taking place in the small towns of early 19th century Germany.

_*Silver Bells:*_





You know that guy that winning is everything for him? This light-hearted movie's about that guy and how he's about to be schooled in the fact that there's more to life than winning. And that everyone has video-cameras and instant Internet accessibility.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 18, 2014)

Iron Sky

I was kind of expecting some awful Birdemic-level nonsense, but it was actually pretty funny and entertaining.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 20, 2014)

Getting my 1980s flicks dose on...

_*Uncle Buck:*_





Decided to record it upon finding it listed. I expected more of a Macaulay Culkin/Jonh Candy duo. But the movie wasn't bad at all, far from it. It's just not what I was expecting.

_*Weird Science:*_





I didn't know this was also a John Hughes flick. Who knew I'd end up watching two of 'em?
It was wonderfully crazy, something I'd see with some off-the-wall friends of mine.
You haven't lived until you've heard a young Robert Downey Jr. scream _I'm sh*** my pants! 
_I gotta listen to _Oingo Boingo...
_
_*Thrashin':*_





This one has been on my list for awhile now. 
Yes, that is Josh Brolin from _No Country For Old Men_ fame.
The first part of the movie was the best. The movie felt more late-'80s than mid-'80s in some aspects (mostly fashion). 
A skateboarder friend of mine was impressed with it after I showed some clips of it.
The gratuitous sexual content was unneccesarily long, well, unnecessary, period. While the movie still falls into the"'80s teen movie" category, its cult status is secure.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 21, 2014)

Finally watched Pacific Rim. Late, I know, but what better to do at 3 AM?
It was alright.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 21, 2014)

The Cunning Little Vixen

A second or so of lovingy rendered foxbutt ruined by piss.


----------



## Baz (Nov 21, 2014)

The Fox and the Hound, I love that movie just watched it again.


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 22, 2014)

*Edge of Tomorrow.* It was rather entertaining, but it left me wanting more.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 22, 2014)

Dumb and Dumber To - 3/5.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Nov 23, 2014)

I recently watched *Mr. Peabody and Sherman (2014)*, *The Croods (2013)*, and *A Fairly Odd Summer (2014)* .


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 24, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _*How to Train Your Dragon 2:*_



Watched it again recently.
Despite the bitter moments that makes me prefer the first movie over this one, it's still a very fine movie. 

*Standing Firm:*




A simple film about the not-simple-at-all moving on after a tragedy, not to mention dealing with people that have dealt with said tragedies. 
Not bad at all. Took me by surprise at how many people it was dedicated to.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 25, 2014)

11/25 - Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow.
11/26 - Batman Begins.
11/28 - The Dark Knight.
11/29 - Rise of the Guardians.
12/5 - The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2014)

La tourneuse de pages. 
Love it, great film. Revenge is the sweetest thing.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 6, 2014)

Just watched a Big Hero 6 clip:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEeBXUUOBiI

Yeah, not a "movie"... but I do want to see it.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 6, 2014)

The Polar Express... *face paw* I hope I don't have to see it again any time soon.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 6, 2014)

Went and saw *Penguins of Madagascar*.

It didn't have the awesome, manic energy and rapid-fire jokes that Madagascar 3 boasted, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 7, 2014)

Interstellar IMAX. I cried like a bitch :/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 7, 2014)

Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 8, 2014)

Stayed animated..._*

Penguins of Madagascar:*_






Not the greatest animated movie I've seen this year, but it's the only one I'd re-watch from the _Madagascar_ franchise.
_*
Trigun - Badlands Rumble:*_





A great little movie featuring everyone's favorite human typhoon and friends. 
Not overly complicated, but beautifully rendered and enjoyable.
What a great villain, part psycopath (LOVES seeing his victim's expressions) and part narcissist (LOVES the attention), and yet a total romantic. 
Amelia (the secondary character babe) was a total badass. Gorgeous to boot.
It reminded me why I used to watch _Trigun_ in the first place. Man I gotta finish watching that series! It's been too long...


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 8, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Stayed animated..._*
> 
> Penguins of Madagascar:*_
> 
> ...


Yeah Penguins was just 'OK' in my book. They had me up to about the mid-point of the film where my engagement just kind of slipped. And the ending was a bit weird and wonky. But great animation and some really killer jokes. Did you see _Europe's Most Wanted_? That's the most critically favored installment and I agree. Funniest movie I saw that year.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 9, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> Yeah Penguins was just 'OK' in my book. They had me up to about the mid-point of the film where my engagement just kind of slipped. And the ending was a bit weird and wonky. But great animation and some really killer jokes. Did you see _Europe's Most Wanted_? That's the most critically favored installment and I agree. Funniest movie I saw that year.



Yeah, I saw it. Saw 'em all at least once. Yeah, the third was relatively better. But the franchise is like some candy that one finds too sweet for one's taste.
I even saw a good chunk of the animated series in Nickelodeon.


Where was I... Oh. Got my 90's on...

_*Last Action Hero:*_





How fitting is it that Schwartzenegger himself starred in a movie that de-constructed the movie genre he helped redefine?
It was great. That bit about Sylvester Stallone... 
You guys gotta watch it! 

I first found out about this movie because of an old SNES cartridge I found for sale. Been wantingto watch it since. They really marketed this thing (action figures, pinball machines, etc.)!

_*White Men Can't Jump:*_





I've been meaning to watch this one for some time now. Classic 90's movie/basketball goodness. Went on far more original than I assumed it would. It even had some familiar faces in it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2014)

^Hahahah! 
I'm watching Last Action Hero right now on Netflix!


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 9, 2014)

*Last Action Hero* gets a lot of flack, but I just find it too goofy to hate.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 10, 2014)

*We Need To Talk About Kevin


*My god, what a bleak and harrowing film.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 10, 2014)

American Sniper. Only see if you have liked Clint Eastwoods recent output, this one wont win you over if you haven't.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 10, 2014)

Redline. It was quite a blast


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 10, 2014)

Maleficent. 

I wanted to hate this movie so much.... but I just couldn't. Maleficent's character just made me smile entirely too much at how, "Ugh, you all are retarded." her attitude was. I wish I had the ability to put people who irritate me into magical comas too. :C


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 11, 2014)

Keeping it animated...

_*The Adventures of Tintin:*_





Not only an animated masterpiece, but a cinematic masterpiece,_ period_. The level of detail is _staggering_.

And _*How to Train Your Dragon 2 *_again because a sibling wanted to see it (that took me by surprise), as well as show to friends that haven't.
I didn't expect to see it again so soon. Kept finding new little details.


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 11, 2014)

Big Hero 6


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 11, 2014)

Eden (2012)

Twisted shit going on


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 12, 2014)

Finally got around to watching 'Guardians of the Galaxy.'
_Loved it. _


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 12, 2014)

In the movies the last was either Interstellar or The Hunger Games: Mokingjay part 1. Can't remember which I saw last. 

As for on TV, Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer. Good old Rankin/ Bass stop motion fun.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Dec 13, 2014)

Three movies recently, the first one being the latest Asterix movie. It was pretty awesome and written by one of the most talented writers in France, so I couldn't not like it.

The Hobbit 3 was a letdown. Nothing really happened and some scenes were too ridiculous in my taste. Shame it went down in a downer.

And the last one is my Gem of the Year : Song of the Sea. It was directed by the guy who made the Secret of Kells and once again, it is a beautiful movie filled with celtic mythos and a really emotional story. And it has cute seals, so that's that.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 13, 2014)

I just watched Wolfcop....

And holy hell. This is easily one of the best werewolf movies ever made. Definitely up there with the likes of Dog Soldiers. This film was very obviously lovingly made by werewolf fans for werewolf fans. It hits all the right gory, hairy, spots V: I am so sad that the DVD isn't out until March otherwise I'd be mailing it to everyone for Christmas this year.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 13, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I just watched Wolfcop....
> 
> And holy hell. This is easily one of the best werewolf movies ever made. Definitely up there with the likes of Dog Soldiers. This film was very obviously lovingly made by werewolf fans for werewolf fans. It hits all the right gory, hairy, spots V: I am so sad that the DVD isn't out until March otherwise I'd be mailing it to everyone for Christmas this year.
> 
> -snip-


I need this in my life.

Edit: Garth put it in my life. 
_Ohmygod._ Chuchi approves. â™¥


----------



## NiChan (Dec 15, 2014)

The last movies I saw was *The Brave Archer 1-3*. They were entertaining to say the least.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 15, 2014)

That new Robocop

It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be/10


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 15, 2014)

I watched *Sexy Beast *and it was fantastic. Definitely the same director as _Under The Skin_.






Too bad the cover is objectively awful. I like Glazer's ear for music. His choices blend perfectly with his directing style. Also that Ben Kingsly completely stealing the show. He and Ian McShane are terrifying in this.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 16, 2014)

_*Planes - Fire and Rescue:*_






One of those rare occasions that the sequel surpasess the first one.
Really, it was very, very good. 
The annoyance was toned down. So was the predictability. There's some honest-to-goodness character development going on here. Not to mention it has beautiful scenery.
I was still grinning long after the CHiP's parody scene (Erik Estrada himself was in it! He's totally OK with parodizing himself). It was great.
Could've used a couple more minutes of duration time, it did feel a little fast-paced.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 16, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy again.
Still good as ever.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 16, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy...again. But this time we used our new 3D TV. Shit was awesome.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 16, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> *Guardians of the Galaxy* again.
> Still good as ever.



Seeing this tomorrow with a friend... looking forward to it!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 16, 2014)

Alien 3.

It is entertaining, but disappointing all the same.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 19, 2014)

Downfall

A bit long, but good shit.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 23, 2014)

I watched the third Nightmare on Elmstreet movie: *Dream Warriors*. While a lotof the performances were bad and the Badalamenti score was surprisingly uninspiredthere was some great imagery and the basic plot is very cool.

It's basically about a bunch of 'troubled kids' who have literally been driven crazy by Freddy. But not in a screaming "He's COMING FOR MEE" way, but in realistically screwed up ways. One girl turned to drugs. Another became addicted to TV and cigarettes. That part of it was really interesting.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 23, 2014)

"Guardians of the Galaxy"

I want Rocket and Groot as best friends.  They'd be great for covering my six, plus I'd never need a ladder to change a light-bulb ("Thanks, Groot!"... "I am Groot!"... "Yeah, I know, a sixty-watter would be better, but a forty is all I got...")

Really looking forward to the next "Guardians" film.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 27, 2014)

The Hobbit : Battle of the Five Armies.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 27, 2014)

NerdyMunk said:


> The Hobbit : Battle of the Five Armies.



Me too.. I'm so sorry ..


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 27, 2014)

Roose Hurro said:


> "Guardians of the Galaxy"
> 
> I want Rocket and Groot as best friends.  They'd be great for covering my six, plus I'd never need a ladder to change a light-bulb ("Thanks, Groot!"... "I am Groot!"... "Yeah, I know, a sixty-watter would be better, but a forty is all I got...")
> *
> Really looking forward to the next "Guardians" film.*


You might think about reading the comics. There's an ongoing Rocket Raccoon series right now that has been a lot of fun.

I watched *Maleficent*. Visually it was amazing, but I was not impressed by the writing or some of the performances. 6.5/10


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 27, 2014)

Guardians of The Galaxy and Dawn of The Planet of The Apes


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 27, 2014)

The Lookout. You *HAVE* to see it.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0427470/

And yes I know the trailer quality sucks.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 27, 2014)

The Nightmare Before Christmas.

Because of this movie, I want to start watching a marathon of Tim Burton's works later today.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Dec 27, 2014)

Born Free


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 27, 2014)

I recently watched The Theory of Everything. It is a movie about Stephen Hawking, particularly his battle with MS/ Lou Gherig's Disease, his relationship with his first wife Jane and the creation of his first work "A Brief History of Time." It was a very good movie looking into the life of the physicist.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 27, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> You might think about reading the comics. *There's an ongoing Rocket Raccoon series right now that has been a lot of fun.*



Been there, done that, waiting in anticipation for Issue #7...


----------



## Gamburz (Dec 27, 2014)

Spirited Away


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 27, 2014)

Scrooged.
I was drunk enough to allow myself some feels on Xmas.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 27, 2014)

Good Morning Vietnam. Damn good movie that is.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 27, 2014)

I watched *Wishmaster *because it essentially has the same premise as my character Grant. An evil super-being grants wishes, but only in ironic and awful ways. 

Not the worst movie ever. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 27, 2014)

Hobbit.

So much cancer... Now as an apology to Tolkien, I must read Silmarillion.


----------



## Feste (Dec 29, 2014)

Foxcatcher

The pacing is a bit off, but the atmosphere is fantastic. Really eerie and disturbing, the dread just builds up to the climax. Everyone's great in their roles, especially Steve Carell who's perfectly unnerving as the eccentric John "Eagle" Du Pont (Seriously, if you see it, look up videos of the real John Du Pont afterwards. Carell got it perfectly.) I saw someone describe it as "The next Great American Novel" and that rings true. It deals a lot in the power and destruction that can be wrought by American Exceptionalism, similar to The Great Gatsby. It's not a movie I'd want to see twice, but it's worth seeing. 8/10.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 29, 2014)

_*Wreck-It Ralph:*_





With poster showing the characters that actually mattered.
I totally forgot about the whole cy-bug/virus angle to the story, ass well as the candy product-placement.
I also forgot just how similar the character designs were based off of their voice-actors.
_*
Dragonslayer:*_





The way they dealt with the dragon was_ far_ more original than what I thought they'd handle it.
There are some really good close-up shots of the dragon. Almost made up for the fact that it finally appeared halfway through the movie.
I actually found the short-haired brunette more appealing before she got caked in make-up for the rest of the movie.


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 29, 2014)

Watched this coming home on the plane. I'm quite the Spidey fan by far my favorite superhero. I really enjoyed this one :3
I love the suit...So awesome!


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 29, 2014)

Watched the last Hobbit with my dad for a belated birthday present, and before that I watched Big Hero 6 for my actual birthday (I was literally the only one in the room, perhaps the theater even besides employees lol)

Both GREAT movies.

But I'd say otherwise about the new Spiderman  it was ok I guess but I nearly facepalmed in the closet scene. "this is really cliche" oh my god shut up.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 31, 2014)

Watched Guardians of the Galaxy again. Rocket and Groot are awesome :3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 2, 2015)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Rocket and Groot are awesome :3



And don't let anyone tell you they aren't!


----------



## Kipsy (Jan 2, 2015)

Back to the Future.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 3, 2015)

Penguins of Madagascar.

I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 27, 2015)

*The Book of Life*.

Gotta say, really enjoyed this film, not sure why it didn't do so well stateside


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 27, 2015)

The Gambler

I had to criticize every second of it. It's just what I do.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 28, 2015)

I've accidentally got a Dustin Hoffman fix. Go figure._*

The Graduate:*_







Watched to see what it's all about. It was okay, I guess, but I wouldn't label it a comedy. 
The ending was crazy! Now I know where _Wayne's World 2_ got their end scenes from. 
Unfortunately, it took me some time to get those Simon & Garfunkel songs our of my head.
There's no way this movie can be remade today without 10x the sexual content and gratuitous nudity.

_*Rain Man:*_




Hoffman really did well here. Beautifully made film. And seeing Tom Cruise freak out is always fun.
To think I just watched this movie because I'm a Lamborghini Countach fan.

Other cinematic masterpieces:
*
El Cid:*




While it doesn't follow the book word for word, it's still a good film. Long too, with Sophia Loren's brooding face taking a good chunk of the film, but if you're into Medieval action, this movie is in a class on its own.
Also, Charlston Heston!

_*Spirited Away:*_




I finally got to see completely. It was an amazing film that doesn't let up despite it's running length.
I also realized where a friend of mine got his Eastern dragon design influence...
You do notice that the English subs have more to day than the Japanese dubbing. I prefer the extra bit of dialogue, especially fot the final lines in the movie. Lightens up the atmoshpere a bit.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 31, 2015)

*The Zero Theorem
*

If you're a Terry Gilliam fan, you'll enjoy this very visual film featuring the likes of Christoph Waltz, Tilda Swinton, and Matt Damon.  A very strange film, but it is Gilliam through and through.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## BadRoy (Feb 4, 2015)

I watched *Robocop 2014: Murphy Strikes Back*. Pretty bad. I hate how every fight scene became an FPS and how most of the character interactions were like watching two wooden cutouts. Except for that Gary OLDMAN. 

Had some interesting themes though I guess.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 4, 2015)

Sci-fi fix...

_*Super 8:*_





I'm kinda disappointed with the movie poster selection...

The way the movie was filmed really takes getting used to. But the action sequences were over the top, especially the train crash!
Also, the ending might be a little too open-ended for some tastes. I'd still recommend it, though. 
Oh, and the Sony Walkman that appeared in the movie date (summer of 1979) didn't make its U.S. debut until the following year. That and a couple out-of-place details that only eagle-eyed sticklers-for-detail can spot.

*Cowboys & Aliens:*





I like this movie. It's different. Haven't watched it since the theatrical release. Turned the TV on and couldn't stop watching it.
I forgot how funky the aliens looked.


----------



## RushThePanda (Feb 5, 2015)

Well yesterday I started to watch Initial D: Third Stage (again.)

Last weekend I watched The Neverending Story Part 1 & 2. 

My girlfriend managed to score brand new copies in their original wrapping from 2001 from the bookstore where she works.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm not even gonna bother uploading images for these two.

*God Save Our Farm*: A movie about an awkward 13-year-old that tries to save his family's farm.
With the right people, this movie would've been better.
But it wasn't.
Despite barely being 1.5 hours long, it felt _way_ longer. Too many loose ends at the end of the film. Bad picture quality, zero DVD settings, even the DVD case art was unrelated to the movie!
Not even the New Millennium nostalgia trip is enough to make me open the DVD case again. 
And just because God is mentioned just _once_, has one prayer and a church scene does _not_ qualify it as a Christian movie. Family movie is more specific.


*Christmas Grace:*
A mildly better family movie. And actually Christian.
I found it interesting because the protagonist doesn't lose a loved one, but rather his small business against a bigger, cutthroat competitor. Then it gets really interesting: we not only see the protagonist bounce back, but also why the big store starts to lose its ground.
Despite the movie's shoestring budget (you'll notice the same background actors in different settings), it does its best. 
They could've certainly done a better job on the DVD cover art. Too generic.


----------



## Conker (Feb 8, 2015)

Went to see _Jupiter Ascending _the other day. Not a great movie, but I had a lot of fun. I wish it had been better though. _Cloud Atlas _was so fucking good, so to see something with less substance and more fluff was disappointing.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 8, 2015)

Fuck, this movie was good.


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 9, 2015)

I watched *Lucy* on a whim. 

While I love any movie that recognized humans are just a different type of animal tryign to get by and while there were a lot of interesting visuals and themes it was just too 'unfocused' for me. I had a hard time understanding what Lucy was capable of at a given time. I think the movie's internal logic should have been explained a bit better.

But overall I really liked it. Especially that airplane scene <.< I loved how similar this movie was to *Under The Skin* which also stars Johanssen. Thematically and even visually at times.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Skinwalkers:*






I read that it was about werewolves and qucikly set the DVR to record it.
It was the most '90s mid-'00s movie I've seen, that's the vibe I got.

The movie title is explained right at the beginning. 
It centers around a soon-to-be 13 year-old boy that, because he's half human/half werewolf, he's destined to end the war within werewolves: those that cope with the curse and try to live normal human lives and those that shun their human side, justifying their superiority complex and insatiable bloodlust addiction as part of the "blessing" of being "free" and "liberated" from the mentality that their "enemies" share.
If the kid lives, it would mean the end of this werewolf "lifestyle". That's why they want him dead. 
Just _how_ this kid is gonna end the war is unknown to everyone until the end of the movie.

The special effects/CGI are average. Thankfully, they don't rely much on CGI for transformation scenes.
The werewolf designs, while not my all-time favorite, were pretty cool. It reminded me of some of the old-school werewolf designs of the 1950s.

The movie is far from perfect (continuity errors and such), but it had some great (and much-needed) plot twists. It brought some very interesting points and makes you think.


And on the other side of the movie spectrum...

*
The King's Speech:*





It truly was an amazing film. 

You'll roll in laughter at the scenes were the His Royal Highness swears like a sailor as part of his elocution lessons! XD


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 14, 2015)

And here I was laughing more than I should have during Jupiter Ascending. Too many things in it just feel either a. ripped from another Sci-fi film, b. really stupid, or c. both. I also recently saw Kingsmen: The Secret Service, which was really awesome. It's like James Bond, but with more disembowelment and less innuendo. Also has a scene where world leaders' heads literally explode like fireworks, complete with pretty colors and little plumes of smoke, while fitting classical music played in the background. Good film.


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 14, 2015)

Watched Kill Bill with a bunch of friends who somehow haven't seen it before. I forgot how kickass that movie is. 

"She should have killed ten..."


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 16, 2015)

My phone has this awesome movie app. I can watch any movie I want for free.

Yesterday I watched Project Almanac. It was a very cool movie, the idea was awesome, the execution was cool, and the filming was rather unique. Its interesting to see time bent from the perspective of a more student level camera than a Hollywood grade camera.

The Incredibles. Yes, its been out for 11 years and I only JUST got around to watching the whole thing. I'm lame. But the movie wasn't. It was very very good, and I'm impatiently awaiting the rumored sequel.

Prometheus. It was OK. I think it could have been a little better,  but who am I to judge. I want a sequel that focusses on David and Shaw, I think it was.

Transcendence. There was nothing about this movie I didn't like, except for the somewhat sad ending when he told them that he was doing it for her and not for his own, and that he was still himself.

Interstellar. GREAT film. 10/10. The science was great. It was clever to have the cameras in space not record sound. The story was epic, and when the ending came, EVERYTHING clicked together. And at the very very end, it was rather sad. To see your own daughter on her death bed, old and wrinkly, while you only appear to be in your 30s. That's a very mesmerizing concept.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 17, 2015)

Focusing on cult classics..._*

Brewster's Millions:*_





I've heard about it but haven't seen it. Recorded it on a whim. Boy was I glad I did!
The political campaign was PURE GENIUS.
The ending could've used a bit more polishing, though. Felt a little sudden.
It's one of the cleverest and original movies I've seen in awhile (Yes, I'm aware that it's based on a book, along with the list of movies and theater versions).

_*Blazing Saddles:*_





I've been aware of this movie for some time now. Finally saw it yesterday.
It was CRAZY. It's one of those movies that one double-takes when you consider the time it was made (1974).
The writing was great!
And yes, that's Willy Wonka himself, Mr. Gene Wilder. He had some great lines!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 17, 2015)

Wayne's World.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 18, 2015)

_*Burn After Reading:*_





Why did it feel that I wasted my Satrurday night with this?
I felt that all the characters that got killed shouldn't have and those that didn't should've.
Yes, it's clever. Yes, it has plot twists that changes the direction of things that you didn't see coming. Yes, seeing John Malkovich lose it is fun. 
Maybe would've changed my mind if I've had watched the last few minutes of the film. I missed those thanks to a technical goof-up.
Alternate title: _There's No Such Thing as Everlasting Love in Washinton D.C._
_*
The Vow:*_




Saw it on FXM. Man, did they cut out a lot of good lines. FXM, if you're gonna call yourself "_Fearless_", stop editing the movies. This is why people pay extra for premium channels and Internet movie accounts.

This movie is not as predictable as what the trailers let it seem to be.

The accident scene was quite surprising, being shot in slow-motion.

This movie was inspired by true events, and in the end, they give a detail about the couple that might change your point of view about the movie. It did for me.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 18, 2015)

Divergent, couldn't finish it though.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 19, 2015)

Still the best porn movie I've ever seen.


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 19, 2015)

I saw Hellraiser Inferno which ..... wasn't that bad? 






I expected it to be unwatchable, but I kind of loved it in a guilty-pleasure way. The plot felt really Silent Hill and some of the scenes were inventive and spooky The twist was a little obvious, but it played out well.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 20, 2015)

I rewatched 2 Fast 2 Furious. There are some cool scenes in it, although they kind of jump the shark at the end by crashing the Camaro into the yacht. Also, it is one of the few times in human history where 2 shitty Mitsubishis beat a Challenger and a Camaro in a race.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCeeTfsm8bk


----------



## Ieono (Feb 26, 2015)

Gladiator.

That shit made me cry.


----------



## Esper Husky (Feb 26, 2015)

Recently watched Big Hero 6. Good times. Called every single "twist" of the story almost from the get-go, though. But eh. I liked it a bunch.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 26, 2015)

I love this movie for its bold story.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 27, 2015)

*Scooby-Doo! Wrestlemania Mystery:*





I wanted to hate this movie.
Turned out to be pretty good for what it was.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 28, 2015)

What a masterpiece this was.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 28, 2015)

2015 is off to a great start movie-wise


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 2, 2015)

I watched Saw IV for some reason.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 2, 2015)

_*Scooby-Doo! Frankencreepy:*_





A decent little movie. Crappy title.
Yes, it's a spoof on the whole Frankenstein franchise, but done in a clever matter.

_*The Expendables 3:*_





That PG-13 rating really did a number on the movie. 
Thank goodness for Antonio Banderas. And Harrison Ford. They were great. So was Mel Gibson, though he could've done a little more.


----------



## Sylver (Mar 6, 2015)

I just watched the movie Night Crawler.






This was actually pretty enjoyable, I absolutely loved the main actors in it. 

Spoilers:
In the movie he states that he's a very quick learner, and he states what his beliefs are. He actually follows through with what he said, and throughout the movie you see him learn extremely fast, and he comes to understand the way things work very well. He also worked really hard to get where he is. The character development in the movie is superb, and he just screams "psychopath" because of his lack of empathy or value of human life - where others see a tragic crime scene, he sees opportunity. I think that the main characters are really well done, they don't do anything that is completely not them. Yet it still retains the element of surprise, you can't easily predict what happens next like in a classic movie. Well, one thing I did predict was the montage of things in the middle, mainly because I saw the trailer...which gave too much away.

He's essentially an alpha wolf, and his 'assistant' is a submissive sheep. The woman he works with is also an alpha in society, and while at first he's at her mercy, he again quickly learns her. Although he she's the kind of person who just doesn't get fucked (literally and not literally), as I said before, she's an alpha of society and knows how to do battle. He's an exceedingly quick learner. I wouldn't say he takes advantage of her, but he learns her and knows how to get what he wants.

I particularly like this movie because it's not bloody predictable. Usually, the bad guy does all this illegal shit, then you watch him spiral down in a mental breakdown or something and then finally crash, ending up getting arrested or some predictable bs like that. This movie doesn't do that, it's just him climbing the ladder of chaos (as little finger from GOT puts it). You end up really disliking the guy at the end though, and you do wish that he would be arrested or held accountable. You end up rooting for the federal agents to catch him, but in the movie they don't. I felt both disappointed, but also really giddy for some reason.

I dunno.. I was just left feeling like it was a bloody fantastic movie, even though you fucking hate the guy lol. He's a sleazy, cold and calculating asshole, and you just love him, but also hate the shit out of him.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 6, 2015)

Raid 2

Both this and the first movie were pretty enjoyable. Some great fight scenes.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm watching this movie called Breaking Bad. For whatever reason, Netflix divides it into 45 minute intervals, which doesn't really help me with immersion. May be a good thing, though, because it's the longest movie I've ever watched and I wouldn't know when to stop otherwise.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 7, 2015)

I watched Chappie. That movie was really good, at least in my opinion. It was critically panned, but then again, so are a lot of movies I like.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 7, 2015)

Fun movie to bash.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 7, 2015)

The title of this thread always really confused me.

Anyways, I'm going to go with; The Adventures of Tintin


----------



## UmaKaru (Mar 11, 2015)

Last movie I looked at with my eyes: Cloud Atlas. Watched the first half last night and will finish the rest this evening. Pretty interesting movie but it's hard to understand Tom Hank's cavemen-esq speech sometimes. Whenever it switches to his story line, I flick the subtitles on. Leave it to the Wachowski's to make a super artsy film.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 11, 2015)

The Help.

It was okay. Pretty overdramatic, but that's what you'd expect.


----------



## Zerig (Mar 11, 2015)

Prince of Darkness

Not the best Carpenter has even done, but still pretty spooky.

Also has Alice Cooper impaling some dweeb with a bicycle, so that's cool.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 12, 2015)

I rewatched Kingsman : The Secret Service today. The head exploding scene was the fucking best.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 12, 2015)

Full Metal Jacket. For probably the 1000th time


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 20, 2015)

*The Box trolls* (with nuucat) not a bad film.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 20, 2015)

Just saw *Big Hero 6* yesterday... nice.  I can see why it won an Academy Award (Best Animated Feature Film).


----------



## Hachiro (Mar 21, 2015)

InterStellar

The movie I watch for the second time and it blew my mind, the movie is a masterpiece 'cause all the talks and situations are extremely deep with meaning and logic, the theory is extremely logic in the way the movie based about and it showed the true good and bad situations of it. GCI is awesome, great acting. 10/10


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 21, 2015)

I think Guardians of the Galaxy on Blu Ray


----------



## Kid Boruto (Mar 22, 2015)

I recently watched these 3 movies earlier today with a friend .

*The Flintstones and WWE: Stone Age SmackDown! (2015)
Scooby-Doo! Moon Monster Madness (2015)
Penguins of Madagascar (2014)*


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 22, 2015)

Hot Fuzz

Really good, 5/5


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 23, 2015)

Based on true stories:

_*Philomena:*_






You think that finding the protagonist's missing son would take all the movie? Think again. That's only two-thirds or the movie.

_*
The Imitation Game:*_





You think that cracking the Enigma code was gonna be the end of it? Think again. That was the easy part.
The movie also shows yet another level of filth to war.

_*The Jewish Cardinal:*_





A French film. It's about a -you guesssed it- a Catholic-converted Jew, his struggles both internal as well as those involving a certain degree of diplomacy.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 25, 2015)

*Chappie (2015)* Really good movie, if you're a fan of *District 9*, you'll feel right at home. Also, I never knew that Ninja and Yo-landi of Die Antwood could act. It made me tear up a bit too.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 28, 2015)

So I rewatched Tranformers: Age of Extinction today. Logic does not exist in such a film.




The poster shows the true redeeming factor of this movie: the awesomely silly image of Optimus Prime riding Grimlock while holding a sword.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 29, 2015)

Just watched Interstellar for the first time.
Fantastic movie! Started a little slow, the first quarter was a little boring, but once they went out to space things got really cool.
As for the ending, well...


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 29, 2015)

Meh, Interstellar was okay. It was way too long, though.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 30, 2015)

_*Pulp Fiction:*_





Finally got to see it. 
Ugh.
I don't care that 3/4 of the world raves about this movie, it isn't for me. Tarantino has once again proven that he can both bore me out of my mind and leave me agog at the stuff he pulls. 
That being said, it did have its moments. I'd rather watch it again over_ Inglorious Basterds_, even if it's just for the '90s kitsch.
*
Big Hero 6:* It's a testament to how well-made a movie is when you can enjoy it with subtitles and without sound (watched it while at a restaurant).


----------



## Traven V (Mar 31, 2015)

It was pretty good, <3 Jim Carrey


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 1, 2015)

Heard a lot about these, had to watch 'em...
_*
Fight Club:*_





How is it possible that such a HUGE plot twist in a movie as popular as this one isn't spoiler'd all over like, say, _Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back_?!
Other observations: it was long, but engaging. The CGI has aged remarkably well. Got taken by surprise by the some of the movie stars that appeared.


*Risky Business:*





What a great-looking movie poster...
I enjoyed it more than I thought I would. 
Didn't know that _Tangerine Dream_ composed the soundtrack. 
It truly is a risky business to save your own butt after stupendously messing up with a stick-figure of a girl, because you just had to listen to your dead-beat friends.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 22, 2015)

Just watched avengers age of ultron last night on imax.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 23, 2015)

Watched three movies with Dev Patel in 'em. Go figure.

*Chappie:*





The trailers and TV commercials don't let in on all the details, but they're fibbing about Chappie being humanity's last hope. It's a bit difficult to explain in an attention-grabbing headline. But if you thought that _District 9_ opened a can of worms... I do believe there's sequel potential here.
*

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel:*





They were giving it on TV, while the sequel opened in theaters, so I was curious to check it out. Speaking of which...
*

The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel:*





Also a good movie, though I prefer the first. Great quotes, though. And dancing, too.


Also watched...

*Kingsman: The Secret Service:




*
So. Much. Satisfaction!! 
I don't remember the last time I enjoyed a spy-flick like I did with this one.


_*Ben-Hur*_:





Because the local channels did not give the correct _Barrabas_ movie during Easter. So, we followed tadition and watched it again. First time ever that we've skipped some parts.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 23, 2015)

I saw Birdman on a plane. I also saw Interstellar, Horrible Bosses 2 and 22 Jump Street


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 24, 2015)

*Ocho Apellidos Vascos *(Eight Basque Surnames)*:*





Prepare yourself for a crash-course in Spaniard-Basque history and relations.

It's a Spanish movie about a Spaniard falling in love-at-first-sight with a Basque girl. Spaniard visits Basque to give her some of her personal items back and to whisk her away to Spain, only to have his little dreamworld broken. Basque-girl, recovering from her cancelled wedding, makes a deal with the Spaniard to convince her nationalist father (who still thinks the wedding is still on) that he's her fiancÃ©... and Basque.
Nuttiness ensues.
Even as a Spanish-speaking individual, the movie gets hard to follow due to the heavy accent and the unique Basque dialect.

*Rum Diary:*





I found it's historical aspects more appealing to me than how the movie panned out.
The country portrayed in the movie does exist, and was filmed there. I still remember all the hubbub when it was being filmed. All of the stuff mentioned has a hint of truth to it: the military bases on small islands, the newspaper that the main protagonist worked with, etc. I should know, it's my country.


----------



## NIGHTWOLF-SLYFOX (Apr 24, 2015)

Oculus, Really good horror movie by the way!  :3


----------



## Taralack (Apr 24, 2015)

And on Wednesday


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 25, 2015)

Edge Of Tomorrow.
Quite the interesting mash-up of Groundhog Day and Saving Private Ryan in a sci-fi setting.


----------



## Inpw (Apr 25, 2015)

Also the new Avengers movie.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 25, 2015)

How to train your dragon.

I'm many years late to the party, but I swore off ever watching this movie years ago, because I feared it would upset me. But it didn't at all. Well, the movie didn't but the logo did. Admittedly it didn't QUITE live up to the hype, but it was still good. Plot-wise it wasn't anything like I expected.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 25, 2015)

Randomly watched Oblivion, liked it.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 25, 2015)

The Prince of Egypt.
Very well-told story, awesome animation. I'd watch it again, if I wanted to.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 26, 2015)

Kung Fu Panda.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 27, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> How to train your dragon.
> 
> I'm many years late to the party, but I swore off ever watching this  movie years ago, because I feared it would upset me. But it didn't at  all. Well, the movie didn't but the logo did. Admittedly it didn't QUITE  live up to the hype, but it was still good. Plot-wise it wasn't  anything like I expected.



Yeah, I can relate to the logo/title feeling a little off. Then I saw the movie...

_****

Monsieur Vincent:*_





It's about the humanitarian work of Vincent de Paul. 
This description doesn't do justice to the massive amount of work that the man did: from getting down and dirty with people who were believed to be contaminated with The Plague (and turned out they weren't), to convincing the opulent classes to not only donate money, but also their time and hearts; to dealing with all the negative aspects of running a charitable organization (unruliness, ungratefulness, overworked staff, the lack of resources, etc.), as well as the social stigmas of the time (the preconceived notions about abandoned babies...).

Even though the movie is in black and white, one can tell it's beautifully crafted and full of detail of 17th-century France.
Also, this French movie was _decades_ ahead of its time, IMO. 
I did feel it dragged on a bit at the end, but that's my only complaint.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 1, 2015)

Elysium.

Pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## Sylox (May 1, 2015)

The Replacements


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 1, 2015)

_*Cars:*_







Rewatching this film makes you realize how bad _Pixar_ dropped the ball with the sequel.

I also just realized that _Cars_ turns 10 years old next year....


_*Titan A.E.*_





For some reason, I never bothered watching this movie when it came out on video. So I recorded it when they gave it on TV (one of those so-called premium channels).
This is as much a kid movie as any superhero movie is a family-friendly film (they're not). I truly believe this movie missed the PG-13 rating by the skin of its teeth. 
Then again, it's a Don Bluth film (that took me by surprise). Of course it's gonna have something that's going to rub the wrong way.
Aside that, it was pretty good. Not as predictable as it felt it was gonna be. There are great quotes, and some beautiful sequences.
The soundtrack must have a cult-following (as well as the underscore). It's definitely a product of its time, but the movie wears it well.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 3, 2015)

Avengers : Age of Ultron.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 5, 2015)

No Country For Old Men

Quality.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 5, 2015)

_*The Scarlet and The Black:*_





Gregory Peck is the boss. The character he portrayed, a Monsignor that helped myriads of people -mostly POWs- escape Nazi-occupied Italy, is also the boss. The guy had a chip on his shoulder when talking about Brits, he knew how to throw a punch and aggravated the guy in charge of the SS in Italy right in front of him.
For a long movie, it doesn't let up.


----------



## Gumshoe (May 10, 2015)

I watched Mary Poppins for the first time in a decade.

I feel like flying a kite right now.


----------



## mcjoel (May 10, 2015)

Age of ultron was pretty good.


----------



## Twylyght (May 17, 2015)

Avengers: Age of Ultron.  It was pretty good.  The action was all over the place at times and made it a little hard to follow.  I was actually happy with Ultron's look.  I didn't like what they did with Vision tho.  Something about him just seemed off to me.  I wasn't a big fan of how he looked or acted.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 19, 2015)

*"Avengers:  Age of Ultron"*


----------



## FeralArrow (May 26, 2015)

Mad Max: Fury Road.

Yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesssss


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 27, 2015)

_*The Lost Boys:*_





The German poster's cool.
I've seen this title thrown around when vampire movies are concerned, so I was curious. Throw in the fact that it was made in the '80s and that sealed the deal.
I found cult-movie material, albeit campy. It too takes its own interpretation of what a vampire is. 
It was also rather predictable. My biggest gripe was that pointless love scene. 
The soundtrack was pretty good, even though they edited just one song for most of the movie. The script was funny though. 

Vampires... *_rolls eyes_*

_*
Black Rain:*_





When reading the movie description I had a hunch I've seen some scenes of it before. Nailed it.
A great movie. If there's one thing I like more than the '80s it's the '80s around the world, and Japan did not disappoint.
The music, the scenery, the overall vibe, it was tops. 
While the culture shock between the to train of thoughts regarding law enforment procedures was to be expected, it's also more surprising how similar they ultimately are.
About the title, it's explained in the movie. Just be patient.
Overall, it felt like an early _Dirty Harry_ movie. That's a good.

*BASEketball:*





I've seen that cover numerous times on video rental stores, so the curiosity to watch it was there.
It didn't dawn on me that this was made by the same mental patients that created _South Park_ (I knew those names and faces were familiar...), it became even more apparent when you see the bucket-loads of crude humor permeating from it. 
Clever product-placement and social critique, though.
BTW, that blonde pictured above is a minor character.
Yes, I had fun watching, but, wow, I felt I needed a shower afterwards.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 31, 2015)

Tomorrowland.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 4, 2015)

Shaun the sheep movie!





I was impressed!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 5, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Shaun the sheep movie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why wasn't this movie promoted on this side of the world? It's not as if Aardman Animations' works are unknown to us. 

*El Misterio de la Felicidad (The Mystery Of Happiness):*





There's more to this 2013 Argentinian comedy than the _"Will You Fall In Love With Your Buddy's Girl?"_ caption.
You have two long-time business partners, Santiago and Eugenio. They do EVERYTHING together. Santiago is totally happy with his life, and so is Eugenio... or is he? When he disappears, wife Laura comes over and basically takes over for the missing Eugenio, much to Santiago's reluctance. While they try to find where the missing one went off, Santiago and Laura start to gel, and questions about happiness start popping up (did Santiago never got married because Eugenio filled up that role without him noticing?, etc.)
It was a nice movie. Beautifully filmed. Interesting that they released it in my country two years later.
*
Woman In Gold:*





Based on the true story of an elederly woman and a struggling lawyer's fight to get back her family's artwork that were taken from them during the Nazi occuparion of Austria. The problem? One of the paintings is basically the Mona Lisa of Austria, so it's pretty recognized in the country, and they're not going to let it go without a fight.
The film does move you, but if you're expecing the level of detail from _The Imitation Game_, you might be disappointed. You can see modern cars in scene after scene despite that the movie takes place in 1998. But don't let that stop you from watching.
And it's always a pleasure to see Daniel BrÃ¼hl.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jun 5, 2015)

Insane Man : Unforgivable Street


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 12, 2015)

Home - that cg film with the voice of jim parsons, also known as sheldon from the big bang theory


----------



## MrWolfhare (Jun 13, 2015)

Just because of fthe goshdarned Zootopia trailer, I went and rewatched this.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 13, 2015)

Rambo 2
Yesterday evening


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 27, 2015)

Got to see Jurassic World, awww yis. Dem raptors. And the little kid wasn't _entirely_ annoying.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 3, 2015)

Letters from Iwo Jima.
I think I may have a new fave ww2 movie


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 3, 2015)

*Mad Max - Fury Road:*




There's still pieces of my mind stuck to the concrete at the movie theater from when it was blown, and a jaw imprint from when it dropped. I couldn't stop recommending it enough, but then _Jurassic World_ came along and everyone preferred seeing that one instead. Just the first three minutes of the movie were HARDCORE.

On the flip side...
*
Mad Max - Beyond The Thunderdome:*




All I could think of after watching it was _Goonies: Post-Apocalype._ And that the ending needed to be better.
When this movie came out, PG-13 ratings were still new, so I understand that the appeal of reaching a broader audience. Shame it blunted the franchise. They really dropped the ball with it. But you can tell that it did inspire a lot of things in _Fury Road_.

_*The Warriors:*_




This movie was really ahead of its time. Felt modern, even.
Though I did expect non-stop violence.

*Jurassic World:*





Was it perfect? No. Was it fun? Yep.


Backing off the action a bit... 


_*Milk:*_





*Fastest:*




Documentary narrated by motorcycle guy Ewan McGregor. It let's you in on the little world of MotoGP motorcycle racing and some of their most notable figures.
*
Born On the Fourth of July:*





This movie is a pretty good hint of how big a mess Vietnam was. And that's with like 15 minutes of actual 
battlefield scenes, just so you can get the picture.
Aside from a few details, this movie felt very modern.
I confess that I laughed when Tom Cruise's character was yelling 'penis', even though I wasn't supposed to.

*Inside Out:*





I'll admit that I wasn't so excited when the movie posters, commercials and trailers started popping up for this movie. How's _Pixar_ going to pull it off, I asked myself.
Well, they did, and boy did they!
Pixar was wise to keep their traps shut on certain characters.
Prepare to get your hearstrings tugged and feeling related to the characters, that's all I can say. 
And be on time so you don't miss the _Lava_ short film.


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 11, 2015)

Something like "Flight WW2" not bad, worth watching it.


----------



## Frijolero (Jul 11, 2015)

Sea of love staring Al Pacino. Watched it in parts but still enjoyed it


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 11, 2015)

Project Almanac 

Another time travel movie, kinda stupid humans in the story. Smart, but stupid.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 13, 2015)

This went straight to my list of favorites. The soundtrack is beautiful as is the movie. It surprises me that not many people have heard of it.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 14, 2015)

_*Amish Grace:*_





For those that have long given up keeping score with all the massacres that happen in the U.S., this movie (a _Lifetime Movie Network_ movie) is based around the 2006 Amish school shooting. 
It's also about how the Amish dealt with the situation, much to the surprise of the world. Of course, it wasn't easy. A father expressing forgiveness while hiding unmentionable pain, a mother filled with hatred, refusing to forgive despite that it's better to do so (because it's taught that hatred will consume one whole); a teacher filled with guilt because she ran for help, a killer's wife trying to move on.*

Frozen:*






A little cousin left the DVD, so we watched with mom, who hadn't seen it.
I was able to appreciate it more this time around, overdose of songs and everything.
I'll confess that before I saw the movie the first time around, I thought the character Olaf was pointless and unnecesary, but I changed my mind. He's really needed to help break the tension. Even his music number was a breath of fresh air in the movie.

Oh, and there was a scene after the credits. 

But would it kill _Disney_ to add some color to their DVD discs? Black-and-white engraving-style is so early-2000s. It's as if they're punishing you for not going for the Blu-Ray.


----------



## Tao (Jul 14, 2015)

Minions was better than it had any right to be


----------



## Synclines (Jul 19, 2015)

Dracula Untold

There seems to be a lot of different opinions on this, but I thought it was great. It doesn't follow the original Dracula story though, so some people would probably find that annoying.


----------



## Synclines (Jul 19, 2015)

Sylver said:


> I went to the cinemas and saw that - I found it fairly enjoyable and I'm glad I saw it.
> 
> The ending kinda bothered me though, it seemed really...well... Stupid =/ I would've preferred it if they cut the time jump. The end fight scene confused me as well, because you have this highly trained immortal with super strength/speed, so why doesn't he literally just throw a rock at the other guy's face? He has xray vision or can sense heat (I think...), and the walls are cloth since he's in a tent. He could even throw his sword. That way he's not affected by the silver, and his opponent is very dead.
> 
> Otherwise fairly enjoyable and entertaining to watch



Ah yes, the ending was pretty stupid. Will there be a sequel? It kinda looked that way, but I don't imagine that being a very good idea. 
The fighting scene yes! In my opinion he should just have marched into the camp and killed that guy right after getting his powers, but that wouldn't make a very good movie though.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 5, 2015)

Movie I looked at with my eyes? All of them, I hate it when people don't give a movie their full attention.
Kingsman is the newest movie I have watched. Last movie I watched was Secondhand Lions but I watch that all the time.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 6, 2015)

Tao said:


> Minions was better than it had any right to be



Agreed. I enjoyed it more than I did with_ Despicable Me 2._

As stated, _*Minions:*_




It's amazing how these little creatures' movie, without a lot of actual language being spoken, was able to become a far better spin-off movie than _The Pinguins of Madagascar_, which could've been better.
From their brilliant origins' story, all the way to the cartoonish way the 1960s were portrayed, it all worked.
The villainess was great, too. Her designs was far better-looking than what the promos led me to believe. I enjoyed how her backstory was told! I wonder how many fanart of her drawn as a wolf has been made. 
Oh, Herb was much more cooler than what I was led to believe. 

_*Ant-Man:*_





That is a great movie poster. No joke.
While definitely funny and enjoyable, this CGI-fest isn't a comedy, like some led me to believe. The whole subatomic thing was HARDCORE.
*
Broke:*





It's an eye-opening documentary about how/why million-dollar pro athletes end up... broke.
 It features real-life testimonies. 
The way it was film doesn't let up, so it can become overbearing hearing testimony after testimony, story after story, with a old clip thrown in.
But it's good. Real good.
*
No Crossover - The Trial of Allen Iverson:*





If you were exposed to basketball during the '00s, you knew who Allen  Iverson was. But as a half-interested teenager, I didn't know his  background, so to find out that even at an early age he was making  headlines for all the wrong reasons was surprising.
Named after his basketball move, this is a documentary about then-up-and-coming-basketball prodigy Allen Iverson's polarizing trial. Think of it as a pre-O.J. Simpson trial, but with less evidence.


----------



## Ashdon (Aug 6, 2015)

The theory of everything


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 6, 2015)

I've been on a vintage sports documentary binge for some time now. Here are some...
_*
Clutch City:*_





The story of how The Houston Rockets became back-to-back NBA Champions back in '93-'94. The title comes from the press, naming them so due to their comeback-performance after a humiliating loss.

_*Jordan Rides The Bus:*_





Remember in _Space Jam_ how Jordan was playing baseball? That actually happened in real life for well over a year. I've always wondered why he did that, and this movie delivers the answers.
*
Bad Boys *_(30 For 30 Films)_*:*





No, not the Will Smith/Martin Lawrence action-comedy/police drama movie. 
That's the name given to the notorious Detroit Pistons of the '80s and early '90s. The documentary tells how and why they came to be the Bad Boys, and how they became back-to-back NBA Champions.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 7, 2015)

So I just got back from seeing the new Fantastic Four.

I'll be controversial and say I kinda liked it for what it was but it fell apart in the shitty third act and Dr. Doom was ugly as fuck.


----------



## Soul-Wolf (Aug 10, 2015)

Watching a movie adaptation of this novel called On The Beach. Right now they're at a tv station that's been transmitting a signal they're investigating. They think it means someone's survived a nuclear holocaust. But based on the message I think I already know what's going on and it's going to be heart-wrenching when they find out like the entire movie has been.



Spoiler



The message, or what they get manage to extract from corrupted video files over time eventually reads "don't despair. I've got something for you at last. The whales have survived". I think it'll turn out to be part of a ticker from a pre-recorded piece on environmental issues or something and everyone's still dead


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 10, 2015)

Vacation.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 10, 2015)

Justice League Gods and Monsters

An alternated reality of the DC universe. Superman is from a different father, Wonder Woman is not Diana from the Amazon princess but from another world and Batman is not Bruce Wain, he's someone else who became a vampire.

There are no there "super hero", no Flash, no Green Lantern, no Cyborg, or anyone else. Its interesting to see something different where the justice league are not dictator.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Aug 11, 2015)

Project Ako


----------



## sultanpeppershaker (Aug 14, 2015)

i saw a screening of a future movie starring Melissa McCarthy that i can't say the name of because I'll get in trouble for it, but if you googled it, you'd find out. lol. the last paid movie was Inside Out.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 14, 2015)

Chappie.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 17, 2015)

Jackie Brown.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't remember the title, but its a movie about the Civil war. They use black mans for soldier and how they treat them.


----------



## Joybit (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't think I've been in the same room as a playing movie since Christmas, so I'll default to the last thing I saw then: National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.  That movie is a family tradition.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 18, 2015)

Ghost in the Shell and Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence.

There needs to be more of GitS, what we have now isn't enough.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 19, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> I don't remember the title, but its a movie  about the Civil war. They use black mans for soldier and how they treat  them.



Does the title _*Glory*_ ring a bell? Or a bugle horn?







Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Ghost in the Shell and Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence.
> 
> There needs to be more of GitS, what we have now isn't enough.



Here. This will hold you over.





I haven't watched it and I don't really care. I'm not the GitS fan I thought I was. Hate her new haircut, too. To quote a foreign film, she looks like a Romanian truck driver.

My turn...

*Terminator 2: Judgement Day:*





Finally got to watch it properly. It really is good and has aged really well. Worthy of all its hype. And those stunts! I've seen my share of them, but wow!

And because of that one, I revisited the following:

*Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines:*





It wasn't as bad as I remember. Then again, the first time I watched it was an edited-for-TV version. On the other hand, it felt more PG-13-ish. While some obvious CGI was obvious, and the whole nanobots-taking-over every single function of cars dating from the 1980s to early 2000s made the car-guy in me shake his head (it's possible with today's cars, though), it was still a slick action movie. 
I'm ready to see _Terminator: Salvation_ now.

Speaking of movies that aren't as bad as I remember...


_*Alien vs. Predator:*_





Often, PG-13 movies of an originally R-Rated franchise miss the mark.
Not his one, thankfully.
I too originally saw it as an edited-for-TV version. And in hindsight, not completely. This time a friend gave me his DVD copy with extended scenes.
I thoroughly enjoyed it. So much so that it made _Alien vs. Predator 2: Requiem_ an even bigger disappointment in my eyes (I watched that one in theaters). 
My only wish for the movie was that it included two more Predators so there could be a couple more fights with the Aliens.
I'm ready to see _Predators_ now.

Oh, I almost forgot about a movie that I finally got to watch properly:

*Alien:*





Also a friend's copy.
After being exposed to the wonderfully over-the-top sequels first, this one's a simple sci-fi suspense/thriller, in comparison. 
I can picture what the 1979 moviegoers were thinking: "If they had that much trouble with one Alien, could you imagine if there were more of them?!!"


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 19, 2015)

Yep, that's the movie Fury. A good movie 

It show how history repeat itself, attacking a fort without sea support, the all get kill. That remind me of WW2 during the D day in a way.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 21, 2015)

Pokemon the movie, the 17th I think? Related to XY game. Still looking for the 18 that should be somewhere.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 21, 2015)

In Bruges. 
Loved it


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 21, 2015)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Here. This will hold you over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen it. I actually liked it. My only annoyance with it was the robot thing. Fucking annoying little shit.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 23, 2015)

*Ex Machina*

Holy cow that movie was good, a bit creepy, but good.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 23, 2015)

Mission Impossible : Rogue Nation.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 24, 2015)

*The Aviator:






*It felt like two movies in one (which is good because the duration is not exactly short), but you don't get bored. You have Howard Hughes the film mogul, and Howard Hughes the aviation pioneer. Both of Mr. Hughes' worlds are shown and both are just as enjoayable as we get shown a glimpse of '30s-'40s Hollywood and the beyond-cool aviation era of the period. There's no doubt that he truly changed things in both industries, more than what a simple opening phrase in a movie poster can accurately state. All of it a colorful treat to the eyes. Even the _Warner Bros._ logo went back to its 1930s motif at the beginning of the movie!

Coincidentally, now I'm curious to see Christopher Reeve's 1985 movie of the same name, though it's a different story.*

Viva la LibertÃ¡:*





2013 Italian movie that got released here this year. Didn't last long in theaters, but I found it full with English subtitles on Youtube.

It's about this loser Italian politician Enrico, who ups and leaves without telling anybody anything. When his desperate campaign manager finds out about his eccentric twin brother Giovanni, who took the opportunity to pretend to be his politician-brother in an impromptu interview, it was agreed that Giovanni would fill in Enrico's shoes for the time being.
Giovanni quickly turns things around and upside down, reinvigorating a losing political campaign.
Meanwhile, Enrico is taking it easy, rekindling old frienships and enjoying civilian life.

The movie has some great moments and dialogue, but it feels confusing at times. Even the ending. I was too tired to want to flex my brain muscles to aks myself if the one in the politician's chair was a reinvigorated Enrico or the method-to-his-madness Giovanni.
European movies... *_rolls eyes_* But I'm pretty sure that if the North-Americans pick this one up to make their version (let's face it, the synopsis reads like a Hollywood comedy), chances are it would suck more.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 24, 2015)

Watched Star Trek again last night, husband was feeling nostalgic for it






Also saw Man from U.N.C.L.E. last Thursday, it was really good


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yesterday I watched Agent 47. It was an enjoyable action film with some great action sequences. I love how a lot of the newer movies pay attention to ammo count, with reloading and stuff. It adds to the realism, so it's not just like the Arnold Schwarzenegger film Commando where guns have unlimited ammo.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 22, 2016)

It was great. XD


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 22, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> It was great. XD


I agree. Nuucat and I saw it on Valentines day :3


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 23, 2016)

LOVED Deadpool. Saw it twice. For Valentine's with my girl and then just this past weekend.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 23, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> LOVED Deadpool. Saw it twice. For Valentine's with my girl and then just this past weekend.


Only needed to see it once to know it's my favorite movie of the year so far. XD


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2016)

Polyester, by John Waters.

Loved it; among his best earlier films. A solid 9 out of 10.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 2, 2016)

Aliens (the almost three-decade old James Cameron one)
I love this movie because it's the perfect mix of action and Sci-Fi. I find it a bit ironic that 20th century FOX has pretty much become the real-world Hollywood equivalent of Weyland-Yutani. They end up shooting themselves in the foot any time they try something big. Unless that project is rebooted X-Men or Deadpool.

*Alien*
The other good film in this franchise. Such a remarkable mix of Science Fiction and suspense. It's like a slasher film set in space.

*Alien 3 (extended cut)*
This one could've been so much better had it not preferred standing knee-deep in early-90's grunge and awful CGI. The crap that was salvaged from the cutting-room floor is pretty easy to identify, since the audio track is decayed and hisses annoyingly. To me, THIS is the conclusion of the Alien franchise. Ripley successfully eradicated the Xenomorphs, Resurrection never happened.


----------



## Simo (Mar 3, 2016)

More John Waters, this time Desperate Living. (1977) My God, this film is so over the top in how horrible the people are in it, and I haven't laughed so hard in ages. Very dark humor. Divine isn't in this one, but Edith Massey, Jean Hill and Mink Stole more than pick up the slack.

And, some amazing costuming/set design, after they have to move to this awful town, called Mortsville...


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 3, 2016)

*Alien: Resurrection *
This was such a terrible follow-up to Alien 3, even Joss Whedon hated it (and he wrote the damn thing) Far too much science fiction bs, not nearly enough developing characters. Alien 3 got a lot of flack for killing off two-thirds of the surviving characters from Aliens before the opening credits were even done, but it was a satisfying conclusion to Ellen Ripley's story arc. Resurrection is an insult.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 4, 2016)

*Zootopia* 2016

Really enjoyed the movie, there was plenty of development character wise and plot twists throughout.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 5, 2016)

*Zootopia* 9/10

As cute and as funny as the preview that played during the Christmas Day parade. I love how every major character is believably written, and you gotta give props to the writer that had the guts to stick a not-so-subtle reference to "Breaking Bad" in a Disney movie


----------



## Somnium (Mar 5, 2016)

*Zootopia*

I would give it 8 out of 10. A nicely done movie, but nothing too spectacular. The plot seemed illogical at times, but well this movie is mainly for kids, so they have to keep it rather simple.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Mar 5, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> not-so-subtle reference to "Breaking Bad" in a Disney movie


This alone makes me want to go see this movie. XD


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 6, 2016)

*The boy and the beast*  here's the trailer 




There where only 6 people in the theater including me and my lovely. We had a few tearful moments and the show was overall enjoyable, very well animated and it kept a fast enough pace to keep me entertained.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Mar 6, 2016)

Just finished watching "The Martian". It was a great film. I enjoyed the good mix of science, survival, suspense, and humor. If you like near future sci-fi and space stuff, you'll probably enjoy this movie.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Zootopia
Still as fun and as cute as it was on Saturday.
I will buy the Blu-Ray


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 10, 2016)

Long live John Waters. I met the man. Definitely a role model and hey, the movies sucked awesomely like no other good movies I know.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 15, 2016)

Expelled from Paradise

Very very good movie. I had heard mixed reviews from it. Nuucat enjoyed it as well, the thoughts that the movie invoked, are awesome.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Scott Pilgrim vs The World *
My first time watching this.
Pretty good. Lives up to the hype.
*Mad Max: Fury Road *
Hell yes. Witness this movie. Witness it. All shiny and chrome. Valhalla. Charlize Theron. Immortan Joe.
*Paul*
So yeah, I feel like I got ripped off. The "Unrated" version of the film is exactly the same as the theatrical version.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 25, 2016)

*This is the End* 7/10
Fun movie.
I just realized the stars of two of the films I saw last week were in this one.


----------



## Wohali (Mar 25, 2016)

*Zootopia 8/10
*
I'm a little late on this one but finally got to see it. Good movie but they really didn't need to be SO blatant with the all inclusive message. It's cool they went there but so many lines felt a bit forced trying to so straight forward.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 26, 2016)

*Home*

watched it with a friend and his kid and the roommate


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 26, 2016)

DEADPOOL
Fuck yeah.


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 26, 2016)

The last movie I watched... Zootopia! XD


----------



## FurryComputerNerd (Mar 27, 2016)

Saw Batman v Superman on Thursday night, still mad the trailers kind of ruined it but I thought it was great and critics are being too critical of it. Also saw it at a theater with large screens and home theater style leather seats that recline all the way back, so I was very impressed.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Spaceballs *
Only the umpteenth time I've seen the Sci-fi parody.
'Cause what you've got is what they need, and all they do is dirty deeds, 'cause they're the SPACEBALLS!


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 7, 2016)

*Friday the 13th *(original)
Such a great slasher flick.

*Jurassic Park *
Only my favorite film of all time.


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 7, 2016)

I rarely watch movies, so zootopia was the first one in a long time.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 7, 2016)

Man, all this Zootopia talk is making me crazy. 

All those bright colors are disorienting, dude.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 7, 2016)

All this talk of Zootopia is driving me crazy to see it xP


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 7, 2016)

*The Last Witch Hunter* For a vin diesel flick it was pretty good, it felt like he was playing the same degree of character I'm used to seeing him as though


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 9, 2016)

Cloverfield.


----------



## xokux (Apr 9, 2016)

i've never seen zootopia rip

Also the last movie I watched was the Star Wars Episode VII one; It wasn't bad, it was actually quite worth it


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Terminator 2: Judgment Day *
This is how Terminator films should be. Action,  Story, and Character. Get that awkward humor shit and uber-srs crap out of here. Jim Cameron made the right decision on what to cut (unlike with Aliens, T2's Deleted scenes only add bloat)


----------



## Onyx the Aby (Apr 16, 2016)

The last movie I watched was "The Help" in my African American Studies class.
It was a good movie, although I'm not that much of a fan of movies that focus on racism.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 20, 2016)

*Watchmen *
For as old as Watchmen is, I still consider it one of the best superhero films ever.
Yes, it's long and drawn out, but it so very well humanizes your stereotypical comic book heroes and their futile exercises in keeping the peace. The Comedian is the best character.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 22, 2016)

*The Dark Knight Rises *
Such an epic conclusion to Christopher Nolan's Batman film trilogy. 
*Transformers: Dark of the Moon*
The Autobots wage their battle to destroy the evil forces of the Decepticons. DOTM works well as a conclusion to Micheal Bay's Transformers film franchise. Even if the Beijing Olympic stadium somehow makes an appearance in downtown Chicago.
Too bad Bay and Hasbro had different plans.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 22, 2016)

Idk.
I just miss the days when I could look at something and be in genuine awe.
For some reason, I find myself unable to anymore, save on rare occasions.


----------



## Txtbooksh (Apr 23, 2016)

The Jungle Book remake.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 24, 2016)

*Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods*
I loved that all the humor present in the show (well, what they got over in Japan) was kept intact. I think it's a bit funny, the being whose actions almost indirectly caused Beerus to waste the planet, was the same being who almost wasted the planet mere months earlier.

I'm kind of regretting having passed on Resurrection F last month.

*Guardians of the Galaxy *
Insofar the best movie in the Marvel Cinematic Universe.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 25, 2016)

Saw Jackass 3 again after a recent Jackass kick.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Twister*
My favorite weather-phenomena film (can't really call it a "disaster movie" since tornadoes aren't some freak weather pattern when they occur in Kansas) and what I claim as my #5 favorite film.

*Eraser*
A so-so political thriller starring that walking mountain of muscle and cringeworthy puns, Arnold Schwarzenegger and Vanessa Williams as they take down James Caan and some shady arms deals.

Coincidentally, both of these films came out in '96


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 2, 2016)

Movie review time!
*Fantastic Mr Fox*
I can't believe it took me almost seven years to finally see this one. Not to use a terrible pun, but this movie was fantastic.
*Terminator Genisys*
Not as bad as I thought it would be, but it could have been better. I'd rank it alongside Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines.
*Dragon Ball Z Resurrection 'F'*
The rematch between Goku, Vegeta, and Freiza. Not as good as Battle of Gods, but it's a hell of a fight
*Mad Max*
Eh, it's okay.
Having only seen Fury Road, it's interesting to see quite a few retroactive parallels between the two films 
*Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior *
Pretty good


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 2, 2016)

Thge last few movies I watched was If I stay, which was sad enough to make me cry... and Big Hero 6, which was actually really funny, despite what people say. I watch quite a few movies most of the time...


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 2, 2016)

Ratchet and Clank.


----------



## Sagabel (May 2, 2016)

*Captain America: Civil War*.
Glad to see a superhero movie adaptation that is actually fun again since the first *Avengers*!! The superheroes' abilities are put to good use here. The new Spider-Man is cool too.

I have many more movies to watch and I can't decide which one to start with...


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 10, 2016)

Captain America : Civil War.


Spoiler: Hm?



I give it 10/10 shaky cams


----------



## Cougar_Vee (May 10, 2016)

the last movie I watched was also "Captain America: Civil War"
as a Marvel fan, I couldn't miss it


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 24, 2016)

Cap 3
#TonyStank


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 24, 2016)

Looks like I'm following suit, Captain America: Civil War. T'Challa is everything I was hoping for, and more.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 26, 2016)

Theater: The Angry Birds Movie

TV: Minions (via Netflix...I don't have cable)


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 29, 2016)

World War Z.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 29, 2016)

Theater: Alice Through the Looking Glass


----------



## Storok (May 29, 2016)

Napola...


----------



## Crestego (May 29, 2016)

Went to watch Civil War last weekend, went and saw X-Men Apocalypse yesterday. Both solid movies.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 29, 2016)

Theater: X-Men: Apocalypse

TV: Zombieland


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (May 29, 2016)

The decent 2, so terrible


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 30, 2016)

The Giver.


----------



## nerdbat (May 30, 2016)

The King of Kong: A Fistful of Quarters. A rather cheesy and biased documentary, to be honest. If talking about fictional movies, then Fargo and Office Space, both are great. Going to see Dollar Trilogy and Twin Peaks movie soon. Not a big fan of modern blockbusters, yap, though I very hyped up for Dark Tower movie


----------



## Papa Dragon (May 30, 2016)

Alice Through The Looking Glass


----------



## Moondoggy (May 30, 2016)

A Bridge Too Far, yay Memorial Day war movies ^^


----------



## Storok (May 30, 2016)

Der Weisse Tiger // the White Tiger (Not recommended the movie is bad)


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 30, 2016)

The Terminator (1984)

You know that scene where the T-800 shoots the gun store owner dead?
Well, when he starts loading shells into the Frachi SPAS-12 (before Dick Miller incorrectly tells him he can't do that), he starts loading them into the ejection port, on the side of the receiver, rather than the loading port, located on the underside of the receiver.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 31, 2016)

Master and Commander.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 31, 2016)

Scary Movie 
Best scene is when Brenda gets iced.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 4, 2016)

X-Men Apocalypse.


----------



## StealYourFace (Jun 6, 2016)

Hell and Back.  It's SO WRONG but it's one of the funniest movies I've seen in ages.  Solid 9/10 at least, especially if you're stoned.  It's on Netflix in case anyone is curious enough to check it out.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 6, 2016)

Euro Trip, It's been ages since I've seen this movie.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jun 7, 2016)

The Big Lebowski 

Fuck, man. This movie is, like, unreal, dude.


----------



## Rmania (Jun 27, 2016)

The Boy and the Beast was the last movie i watched. What an emotional trip that movie was...


----------



## Zipline (Jun 27, 2016)

The last one I saw was the Riddick movie. It was so sad when his dog died and he could not stop it! DX


----------



## zeroslash (Jun 27, 2016)

Independence Day: Resurgence and Finding Dory.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Jun 27, 2016)

Bits and pieces of Ip Man 3. I'd heard Donnie Yen was going to stop after Ip Man 2, so that was a nice surprise.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 28, 2016)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, The Sword of Destiny.
Wonder if they dubbed the scenes or did the scenes in English, hard to tell.


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 28, 2016)

10 Cloverfield Lane.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 28, 2016)

Space Balls

Love me some Rick Moranis and John Candy


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 3, 2016)

Vertigo

Great Hitchcock film.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

Fell asleep to Rio the other night. 
Thankfully I barely watched/remember the sequel.


----------



## Storok (Nov 4, 2016)

hateful eight
... What a beautiful film


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 5, 2016)

Gremlins,  to get into the Christmas spirit.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 5, 2016)

Busty blondine gets banged in public

That was the last movie that I have a watched


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

The FitnessGram Pacer Test is a multi-stage anaerobic test that gets progressively harder at each stage


----------



## Storok (Nov 6, 2016)

New Kids "Turbo"


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 6, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> The FitnessGram Pacer Test is a multi-stage anaerobic test that gets progressively harder at each stage



Ugh, hated that test. Didn't realize they made a film version.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Ugh, hated that test. Didn't realize they made a film version.


I'm glad they don't do that shit in europe....


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 6, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> I'm glad they don't do that shit in europe....


 
To be fair, we need it over here more xD


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> To be fair, we need it over here more xD


I don't need it since my body is in a good condition

x3


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Nov 6, 2016)

2001: A Space Odyssey. That movie was so good. It's pure art. ^//^


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

Not the last movie I have watched but one of the most awesome ones


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 7, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Not the last movie I have watched but one of the most awesome ones



Man, wish I understood spoken Deutsch better  8<


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 8, 2016)

Today, I saw The Hand That Rocks The Cradle for the first time.  Why did I wait 24 years to see this one?  It's a great thriller.


----------

